# [Erklärung] Mikroruckler



## Gast1111 (31. Januar 2011)

*[Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

*Falls jemand den Thread übernehmen möchte, um ihn weiter auszubauen, meldet euch bei der Moderation/Administration, ich bin sicher, da kann man was machen.

Einleitung:*
Im Forum gibt es sehr viele User, die nach dem Sinn von Crossfire- oder SLI-Systemen fragen - Oft werden neben Hitze und Stromverbrauch als Gegenargumente für solche Computer die berüchtigten Mikroruckler genannt, in diesem Thread werde ich erklären:
- Was SLI und CF ist
- Wie CF und SLI funktionieren
- Was Mikroruckler denn sind
 - Wie sie Zustande kommen
- Und bei wem sie schlimmer sind (AMD vs nVidia)
- Was kann man gegen Mikroruckler tun?
- Weitere wichtige Threads rund um MGPU

Ich wünsche viel Vergnügen beim lesen, bei Fragen oder Feedback hier im Thread würde ich mich sehr freuen  Das Inhaltsverzeichnis ist übrigens interaktiv, ein Klick befördert euch zu dem entsprechenden Kapitel 

*Grundwissen: Was ist SLI und CF?*

Die Techniken SLI (nVidias "Scalable Link Interface) und CF (AMD/ATis Crossfire) sind dazu da um mit einem Computer mehr Bilder pro Sekunde zu erreichen, so dass man dadurch mehr Verschönerungseffekte wie SSAA (Super Sampling Anti Aliasing) etc. hinzu schalten kann *ohne* dass es ruckelt. Das zumindest ist der Hintergedanke der beiden Technologien, die beide mehrere Grafikkarten (bis zu 4) "zusammenschalten" um das zu erreichen. Allerdings treten dabei viele Probleme auf von denen ich das größte und wohl nervigste hier erklären werde: *Mikroruckeln*
-->Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

*Grundwissen: Wie funktioniert MGPU?

*Also das Grundprinzip erkläre ich anhand einer einfachen Grafik.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Daran kann man gut erkennen dass die 1. GPU das 1. Bild rendert und die 2. GPU das 2. Bild. Jetzt muss man sich nur noch verdeutlichen, dass die GPUs im Prinzip nicht zusammen rechnen sondern getrennt. Übrigens nicht wie Viele denken wird der VRam bei den Grakas  zusammenaddiert sondern bleibt bei dem einzelnen Ram einer Graka, weil  sie eben nicht gleichzeitig ein Bild rendern sondern parallel 2 Bilder  rendern.
-->Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

*Was sind Mikroruckler?*

Also Mikroruckler (Im folgenden nur noch MR) sind vom menschlichen Auge
also "Ruckler" wahrgenommene Bildausgaben eines Monitors der von 2 oder mehr GPUs (Graphics Processing Unit) "bebildert" wird. Genau genommen sind es Abweichungen von der regelmäßigen Bildausgabe. 
(Allerdings nur in 1 "Richtung" dh. bspw. 1 Bild nach 20ms, 2. nach 33ms und 3. nach 20ms)
Ein Spiel ruckelt bspw. nicht, wenn man 30 (bzw. je nach Person bis ca. 60) Fps hat, sondern wenn die Frametime (Zeit die ein Frame (Bild) auf dem Monitor angezeigt wird) bei über 33ms liegt.
Dazu nochmal eine Grafik zum veranschaulichen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Im Normalfall von einer Grafikkarte wird die Bildausgabe regelmäßig gemacht, wenn jedoch 2. Grafikkarten im Rechner stecken kann es zu dem oben beschriebenen Effekt kommen.
Grundsätzlich gilt desto mehr GPUs zum Einsatz kommen desto weiter verstärkt sich das Mikroruckeln und desto weiter nimmt der Leistungsgewinn pro GPU ab.
Dazu kann ich noch den Artikel von dem Foren User "hulkhardy1" empfehlen Klick
-->Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

*2. Wie entstehen Mikroruckler?*

MRs entstehen durch die mangelnde Kommunikation zwischen den Grafikkarten,
denn bei 2 Grafikkarten (oder mehr) müssen diese sich natürlich miteinander "absprechen" wann das Bild das letzte mal aktualisiert wurde bspw, da das allerdings die "Grundlage des AFR (Alternate Frame Rendering) ist, müssten die Hersteller eine andere Technik verwenden um MGPUs zu betreiben. Da dass allerdings nicht nur eine Menge kosten würde sondern auch noch die Bandbreite der GPUs (bzw. PCI E) sprengen würde müssen wir wohl weiter mit AFR leben. Dadurch entstehen auch die MRs, weil die Grakas sich abwechseln und je nach "Schwierigkeit" des Bildes (Textur Samples usw.) auch die benötigte Zeit varieren kann, so dass das erste Bild bspw. nach 33ms ausgegeben wird das zweite jedoch erst nach 44ms. Das wird von dem Auge als störendes Ruckeln wahr genommen. Übrigens hängt Mikroruckeln nicht von der Framerate ab sondern kann auch bei 110 Fps noch auftreten da es trotzdem zu Zeitdifferenzen kommen kann. Also wieder das oben genannte "Frametime" Problem, da die Bilder bei einem Computer (mt 2 GPUs) eigentlich nie vollkommen regelmäßig ausgegeben werden, entstehen die MRs. (s. Grafik oben)
-->Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

* 3. Bei wem ist Mikroruckeln schlimmer?*

Entgegen der Vorstellung das MR bei nVidias SLI viel besser ist als AMDs CF, kann es auch vorkommen das in bestimmten Games AMD besser dasteht. Dazu empfehle ich die  Benchmarks von CB
anzusehen. Da ich sie nicht ins Forum hochladen kann muss ich auf diesen Link verweisen. Trotzdem kann man gut erkennen das Crysis ein extrem Beispiel für AMD und Metro 2033 sehr ausgeglichen ist.

Hier sind ein paar Videos:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1yMsn4GfwU
Ein sehr gelungenes Beispiel wie ich finde, dort sieht man die MRs aber wirklich extrem.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbcGyXtEu_E
Auch hier sieht man die Mikroruckler ausgezeichnet.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOtre2f4qZs
Vielen Dank an PCGH_Carsten für den Link! Hier sieht man hervorragend den Unterschied zwischen SGPU (30FPS) und MGPU (30FPS) 

*Wichtig: *Mikroruckler können je nach Mensch auch unterschiedlich wahrgenommen werden, dh. auch wenn jmd. euch berichtet dass er MR richtig stark/schwach wahrnimmt muss das nicht auf euch auch zutreffen!
-->Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

*Können Mikroruckler mit aktueller Technik behoben werden?

*Nein, man könnte maximal auf eine andere Render Technik zurück greifen (s. 3dfx SLI), diese Technologien kann man aber nicht mit modernen Verschönerungstechniken (Post Effekte) kombinieren.
Es gibt aber ein Programm namens Dxtory, welches eigentlich ein Aufnahmeprogramm ist, aber da es einen Framelimiter eingebaut hat, funktioniert es tadelos um Mikroruckler erheblich zu dezimieren - herzlichen Dank an boxleitnerb für den Hinweis!

Ich hoffe diese Erklärung hat vielen von euch geholfen zu verstehen was MR sind und wie diese Zustande kommen. 
Kritik und Anregung sind sehr gerne gesehen.

*Weitere Threads rund um das Thema CF und SLI:*
Der SLI und Crossfire Thread by Cook2211
Deswegen sind Grafikkarten mit Custom Kühler nur bedingt für SLI/Crossfire geeignet by Cook2211
-->Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


----------



## oxoViperoxo (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Gut, dass du es mal erklärst, aber zu "Was sind Mikroruckler": Grafikkarten würde ich durch GPUs ersetzen. Und kommt das Bild vor 0,041sek würde ich sagen, dass es nicht ruckelt.


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ein paar Beispielvideos oder eine Grafik wie SLI / CF funktioniert wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Doch es kann trotzdem passieren:
Wenn du durch VSync z.B eine konstante Framerate von 60Fps hast und ein Bild "zu früh" kommt kann dadurch dass du trotzdem deine 60 Fps "haben musst" das nächste Bild zu spät kommen und schon hast du einen Mikroruckler.
Danke für dein Feedback, ich setz mich gleich dran


----------



## Jan565 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Sehr gut danke. Das wird wohl für die Leute die in dem Bereich noch nicht so erfahren sind, sehr helfen.


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

@Jan565 Danke momentan suche ich noch wie ich Youtube Videos hier einbinden kann, denn irgw. klappt das noch nicht so ganz.
mfg


----------



## axel25 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Hey, die Mikroruckjler bei Mafia 2 von nVidia ist ja gleichmäßig .

BTW, gute Erklöärung.


----------



## HAWX (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Schön das sich mal jemand Zeit genommen hat das Thema zu erläutern ich würde sagen das ist einen Sticky Wert! Was sagen die Mods dazu?


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

@HAWX Danke ich hab mir gedacht das das hier noch fehlt 
@axel25 Danke für dein Lob.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Einbindung der Bsp. Videos 
Edit: Videos und Simple MGPU Erklärung sind Online ;D


----------



## lu89 (31. Januar 2011)

Tolle Erklärung. Schon zu wissen, wie das funktioniert.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Zunächst mal finde ich es gut dass sich hier jemand der Sache annimmt ! 

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man aber bei einem evtl. zukünftig angepinnten Thread den Original Thread von 2007 verlinken : 3DCenter Forum - Die SLI-FPS-Lüge – oder warum FPS nicht genug sind ... ohne tombman wüssten wir vielleicht bis heute nichts von der Problematik 

Das Bild hier veranschaulicht das Problem noch grafisch : 3DCenter Forum - Wie entstehen Mikroruckler? .

Hier gibt es auch noch ein Tool um MR zu simulieren.


----------



## Nyuki (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Das obere Vid oben kenn ich.Müsste Kotzen wenn ich sowas hätte Mass Geld fürs Ruckel ausgegeben.Kotz!.Doch es sieht irgendwie danach aus als wenn zuwenig Frames zustandekommen bei beiden Videos.Wenn man unter 30 oder 24 Frames ist dann läuft es doch sowie nicht mehr flüssig.

Bei Vantage, wenn das Schiff ins Bild kommt dann habe ich auch kleine Ruckler,wie auf dem Video.Bei Spielen achte ich immer darauf indem ich auf den Boden schaue z.b und gehe /renne ob was nachzieht.Wenn das so wär, würde ich meine Karte oder vvl. auch meinen LED aus dem Fenster schmeissen.

Eins mit meinem CRT 100 HZ - 85 HZ Lochmaske 0.20 mit einer 7900gs Flash auf 7950GT hatte ich oft auch solche Minilags Microruckler bei Spielen ab Baujahr 2008-2009+,doch immer wenn die Fps unten waren.Hatte ich nie wegbekomme und nur eine Karte drin gehabt.

hier sieht man es auch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sATbFb6spSw 480vs580 1 Karte ( auf 1080p stellen vollbild. Top aufnahme) auch kleine Ruckler


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

@Mastermaisi777 Danke den Artikel habe ich noch nicht gekannt, aber das Bild werde ich übernehmen.
@Nyuki Nein die Fps müssten sich bei einem Quad Crossfire Gespann im grünen Bereich bewegen.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Mastermaisi777 Danke den Artikel habe ich noch nicht gekannt, aber das Bild werde ich übernehmen.



War damals sehr spannend das alles mitzuverfolgen , vor allem das totschweigen seitens Nvidia und AMD 

Sieh dir das Tool von meinem Edit mal an , ist zwar von 2008 funktioniert aber auch unter Win7x64


----------



## Nyuki (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Man sagt ja auch das viele das nicht sehen die Microruckler.Ich sage dazu nur,dass die sich das Schönsehen und in wirklichkeit mit der Wahrheit nicht klarkommen.Mein Freund hat sich eins für 700oder 800 Euro sich eine 5970 Wakü gekauft,lang her.Der will das auch nicht wahrhaben.Das ist so nachteilig bei Multiplayer spielen ,gerade bei Shooter's.WASTE MONEY !!!Oh man ich will mir eine 590-595 Gtx kaufen die ich sehr sehr sehr günstig bekommen werde.
Kann ich vergessen ne?


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Nyuki schrieb:


> Man sagt ja auch das viele das nicht sehen die Microruckler.Ich sage dazu nur,dass die sich das Schönsehen und in wirklichkeit mit der Wahrheit nicht klarkommen.Mein Freund hat sich eins für 700oder 800 Euro sich eine 5970 Wakü gekauft,lang her.Der will das auch nicht wahrhaben.Das ist so nachteilig bei Multiplayer spielen ,gerade bei Shooter's.WASTE MONEY !!!Oh man ich will mir eine 590-595 Gtx kaufen die ich sehr sehr sehr günstig bekommen werde.
> Kann ich vergessen ne?


Ja eben, bei den meißten fehlt einfach die Objektivität. Gerade in einem Forum das größtenteils von Männern dominiert ist, die ja bekannt dafür sind keine Fehler einzugestehen, ist das Problematisch. Denn ganz ehrlich wenn ich wieder 800€ in die Grakas stecken würde, würde ich auch behaupten dass ich kein MR hab...


----------



## axel25 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Kenn ich, einer meiner Kumpels hat gemeint, das Ruckeln liegt am 232ms-ping (ich hab was runtergeladen), als ich mit dem Runterladen aufgehört habe, lag der Ping bei 228ms. Und nein, es ruckelt natürlich nicht.


----------



## Nyuki (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Bin mal gespannt ob die 595 GTX wie auch 6990 die gleichen Symptome zeigt.
Vieleicht bekommen die das ja hin.Das wär natürlich ultra goil und jeder der Sli + 5970 besitzt steigt natürlich sofort um,wär ja saudumm wenn nicht  Milliarden Geschäft in kurzer Zeit.

Hier finde ich das die Aufnahme sehr gut ist und man sieht die Microlags bei Sli. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQQpCd_vvGU

So versaut man eine 570 GTX 

P.S. SchleichWerbung schau mal das schöne Halsband  Das kann doch meine Karte auch mannnnn und viel sauberer.


----------



## Westcoast (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Nyuki

bei nvidia sieht es mit der microrucklerproblematik besser aus, die arbeiten daran, im gegensatz zu AMD. die GTX 595 wird besser abschneiden, als AMD 6990 antilles in sachen MR. wenn du dir eine Nvidia GTX 595 anschaffen möchtest, brauchst du ein neues netzteil. 

man sollte abwarten wie heiss der chip wird, EVGA hat da einen guten kühler.
wenn man sich so eine karte anschafft, ist der verbrauch zweitrangig.


----------



## Nyuki (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Was wird das ding denn Fressen auf last 500 Watt?Die müssen doch aus der 5970 gelernt haben? Bei meinem P9 könnte ich Stabil 900-950 Watt betreiben.Ob es war ist was einige schreiben wird sich noch herausstellen.Ja wenn die EVGA.Eine andere würde ich auch nicht bekommen.Passt perfekt "eigentlich".Doch neues NT + die Watt.Mir fehlen die Worte....


----------



## Westcoast (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

die GTX 595 hat 2 mal 8pin stromanschlüsse, dass heisst 2 mal 150 watt =300 watt+ PCIEslot 75watt, 
wären wir bei 375 watt max.gesamtleistung der karte. dann kommen noch die anderen komponenten wie cpu, board und andere geräte.


----------



## Nyuki (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

ahh das reicht ganz locker.Das ist nicht viel finde ich.Bin schon ganz durcheinander.Mein Freund hat einen I7875 mit 5970 und das gleiche Netzteil seit 1-2 Monaten.Noch nie Probleme gehabt.und die frisst noch mehr.Hatte eins 10-12 Netzteile hier.Für mich kam nur das in frage.Glück gehabt.Abwarten nun wann die Evga kommt.Am besten dann noch abwarten wegen den kleine Macken die ,die Karte mit sich bringt.


----------



## Westcoast (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

dein netzteil hat 650 watt? wird vielleicht reichen, aber dein netzteil wird auf jedenfall bei last gequält. 
vielleicht wird dein netzteil laut und arbeitet am limit. die lebensdauer wird auf jeden fall verkürzt. 
hinzu kommt, man sollte die GTX 595 nicht übertakten und kein extremoc mit der cpu betreiben.


----------



## Nyuki (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Technic3D Review: be quiet! Dark Power Pro BQT P9-650W Netzteil im Test | Seite 8: Fazit | Netzteile

Nachdem ich mir das Netzteil gekauft habe sehe ich den Test.Doch mein Kollege hat seine 5970 getaktet.Ist genau so leise wie meins.Sein I7875k läuft auf 4.2 GHZ.Wir waren ja alle zusammen hier und haben uns alle für das P9 entschieden weils geräuschelos ist.Nachträglich berichten einige in Foren das es 900-950 Watt könnte und daraufhin kam der Test von Technic3D. 836 Watt max. bei denen


----------



## Westcoast (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

wenn das netzteil bis zu 836watt aus der dose ziehen kann, reicht es auch locker für eine GTX 595.


----------



## Forti (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Nyuki schrieb:


> Man sagt ja auch das viele das nicht sehen die Microruckler.Ich sage dazu nur,dass die sich das Schönsehen und in wirklichkeit mit der Wahrheit nicht klarkommen.Mein Freund hat sich eins für 700oder 800 Euro sich eine 5970 Wakü gekauft,lang her.Der will das auch nicht wahrhaben.Das ist so nachteilig bei Multiplayer spielen ,gerade bei Shooter's.WASTE MONEY !!!



Glaubst Du den Blödsinn selber den Du da schreibst?
Viele die SLI verbaut haben sehen da keine MR. 
Wenn ich eine Graka an habe im Vantage ruckelt das genauso wie auf dem Video.
Wenn es doch der größte Mist ist, um es mal Human auszudrücken, warum Nutzen es dann viele und sind davon Überzeugt?

Der Starttread und die Aufkläreung wie MR enstehen können ist gut gemacht. Bei einem normalen SLI mit 2 GPU´s treten MR eher sehr selten bis garnicht auf. Das mit dem Quad SLI ist schon eine übertriebene Situation. Sicherlich wurde dieses Beispiel genommen um auch wirklich MR zu erzeugen. 

Leider ist es nicht möglich normal über dieses Thema zu diskutieren, die meisten User habe keine Ahnung davon, haben selber nie ein SLI/CF besessen,  stützen Ihre aussagen auf Halbwissen, Vermutungen oder Erzählungen. 
Und leider muss ich, und auch viele andere, immer wieder feststellen das Neid eine sehr große rolle spielt (was natürlich immer verneint wird, logisch)  ein gelungenes SLI/CF System andauernd schlecht zu Machen.

Desweitere wurde mehrfach von uns im privaten Kreis festgestellt das nicht alle Benchmarks und vergleiche auf CB wirklich der realität entsprechen und andere Seiten im Internet andere Werte erhielten.

Dennoch Danke ich Dir für die Mühe die Du Dir damit gemacht hast.


----------



## Westcoast (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Forti 

ihr freund hat eine ati 5970, da sind die MR brutal. habe selbst die ati 5970 getestet und habe die karte nicht optimieren können, im treiber. die karte hat in vielen spielen probleme bereitet. genauso Hisn, der bei computerbase aktiv ist als grafiker, kann dies bei der ati 5970 bestätigen. 

das es bei den grünen besser ist, wissen wir doch alle. du nutzt auch sli und hast keine probleme. 
die ati 5970 ist aber ein besonderes negativbeispiel. da kann man auch nicht viel machen, da die karte in vielen games stockt.


----------



## Nyuki (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Westcoast schrieb:


> wenn das netzteil bis zu 836watt aus der dose  ziehen kann, reicht es auch locker für eine GTX 595.


 
Ich will aber keine 836 Watt aus der Dose ziehen.Ich mach doch Mafia-Staat nicht reicher als er ist.

Ich hab so einen langen Text geschrieben den ich wieder gelöscht habe  Muss nicht sein was da drin stand auch wenns wahr ist.

Aber Neid auf Grafikkarten Sli MultiGpu RuckelFest?Wenn du mir jetzt sagen würdest das man Neidisch auf eine GeChipten 280 Ps + Turbo Slk wär.Da ich einen Boxter wie auch einen 993 bis BJ.98 versäge.Das ist verständlich.

So jetzt mal abgesehen davon.Was ich mal vermutet habe ist,das es vieleicht doch auch an der Software liegen könnte.Vieleicht ist es ja echt so das wenige es schaffen ein vernünftiges Sli System wie auch Multi Gpu... hin zubekommen.Ist doch eh alles Softwareabhängig.So viele klatschen den alten Treiber von der Cd drauf der gar kein Sli unterstützt und vieles vieles mehr...und wundern sich dann.Auch wenn man immer den neusten nimmt heisst es ja noch lange nicht das alles funtioniert.Man sollte sich damit echt beschäftigen eine Zeitlang und das als sein kleines Leben sehen für kurze Zeit.Ich werde es bald wissen.

http://www.gameswelt.de/news/54091-...0_-_Details_ueber_Nvidias_Dual-GPU-Karte.html 
730-1000 Euro.NEE auch wenn die ich viel billiger bekommen würde.Der Startpreis ist zu hoch.


----------



## Westcoast (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Nyuki

Eon, RWE und konsorten gehören nicht dem staat, sondern sind private unternehmen. die erhöhen jedes jahr die energiekosten, der staat macht nichts dagegen. wir endverbraucher müssen es so hinnehmen, wenn der staat uns nicht hilft. 

wenn du die energiekonzerne nicht reicher machen möchtest, ist die GTX 595 die falsche wahl. die karte wird viel energie verschlingen, leistet ja einiges. ein ferrari oder porsche braucht auch sein benzin, um vorwärts zu kommen und das nicht wenig.

wenn ich mit meinem käfer durch die stadt fahre, lachen viele menschen und freuen sich für mich. meine deutung der sache lach.


----------



## Nyuki (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

HAHA  Wir sind noch bei den Stadtwerken und haben was ausgehandelt.Doch jetzt wird nicht mehr Monatlich abgelesen sondern Abschlag gezahlt.Das tut weh  und es wird immer mehr.

Aber der Preis ist schon heftig für die Karten...Ich glaube ich *will *das dann knicken


----------



## Bertlhuaba (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Hab ein nettes video gefunden da hier reinpasst.
YouTube - Nvidia - Mikro Ruckler - Die Erklärung - Patrick fragt!

meine Erfahrung je mehr gpu's desto schlimmer wird das problem bei niedrigen fps raten.


----------



## Hübie (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Das bestätigt meine Meinung über Programmierer ^^


----------



## Painkiller (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Tag die Herrschaften...

Bleibt bitte @ Topic und passt auf euren Ton auf!

Die Offtopic-Posts werden von mir entfernt. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Wenzman (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Wow, ich hätte nicht gedacht das Microruckler so unfassbar(für mich) störend sind. 
Crossfire ganz schnell iweder aus dem Kopf geschlagen


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

@Painkiller Danke fürs Aufräumen.
@All Jungs das mit der GTX 590 usw. ist alles nur Spekulation und gehört dann auch bitte in die Kaufberatun 
@Forti Ja es stimmt natürlich ich habe mit Absicht extreme Beispiele gewählt - Das hier sollte auch kein Negativ Thread werden sondern nur die Leute aufklären was MR sind und wie sie zustande kommen. Danke aber für deine offene Meinung. Aber natürlich können solche Situationen auch mit SLI und CF (Dual) auftreten wenn man ein extrem anfälliges Spiel spielt.
mfg


----------



## Forti (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ja klar, ich weiss das Du damit keinen Negativen Tread erstellen wolltest, nur leider und man hatt es ja gesehen, ruft er gleich die Leute auf den Plan die es nur negativ sehen wollen und das auch mit Ihrem Unwissen darüber weiter niederschreiben.


----------



## Bertlhuaba (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

ich kann über sli nichts schlechtes berichten,abgesehen von den anschaffungskosten.
Bei aktivieren vsync hab ich noch keine Mikroruckler gesehn.Nur in Metro bei 8fachem supersample


----------



## 0Martin21 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

so kleiner erfahrungsbericht von mir, ich habe ein 5970 und kann nicht klargen Crysis, BFBC2 und und und alle Spiele die ich spiele auf meinen 22" kann ich auf die höchsten Einstellungen Spielen und keine Lags oder mikroruckler zu sehen. 

Ich behaupte mal das es viel auch mit der Kompi, zusammen hängt weswegen ab und an bei anderen das ist oder ich sehen die nicht.


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ich denke das ist ähnlich wie bei Silent Systemen manche stört es schon enorm wenn ein PC 20 DBA "laut" ist und manche eben erst bei 40 DBA.
Irgenwie scheint man sich daran zu gewöhnen weil man eben im Netz erstaunlich viele positive Erfahrungen findet die man sich als nicht SLI/CF Nutzer bei solchen Bsp. Videos gar nicht vorstellen kann.
mfg

Edit: Ich habe jetzt CB angeschrieben ob sie mir die Tabellen zukommen lassen können


----------



## mumble_GLL (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Hallo

hab jetzt auch mal einige Fragen:
ich rüste jetzt diese Woche auf (von Sockel 775 C2D E8400 auf Sockel AM3 Phenom II X6 1100T) *stolz* und habe aktuell eine Sapphire Radeon HD5770 1GB. 
Nun hat aber das neue AM3-Board zwar 2 PCIe Steckplätze wobei der erste normal auf x16 aber der 2te (nur) auf x4 läuft und ich möchte 
die nächsten Monate irgendwann mir eine 2. Sapphire HD5770 gleichen Bautyps holen. Wäre das überhaupt möglich mit x4 (4Lanes) CF zu betreiben? 
Und noch eine Frage: Kann ich CF auch nutzen, wenn ich aktuell Eyefinity nutze, oder wird CF bzw. Eyefinity damit unmöglich?

Danke schonmal im vorraus für die Antworten


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



mumble_GLL schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> hab jetzt auch mal einige Fragen:
> ich rüste jetzt diese Woche auf (von Sockel 775 C2D E8400 auf Sockel AM3 Phenom II X6 1100T) *stolz* und habe aktuell eine Sapphire Radeon HD5770 1GB.
> ...


Hey das gehört hier zwar eig. nicht hin aber ich will mal nicht so sein weil du so nett gefragt hast.
Also CF wird durch Eyefinity nicht ausgeschlossen, sondern eher "verstärkt" mit einem CF Gespann kann man noch mehr Monitore anbinden. Auch ein X4 Anschluss schließt CF nicht aus, allerdings leidet die Leistung des CF Gespanns dann darunter so dass der Performancegewinn kleiner wird.
mfg


----------



## Bertlhuaba (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist ähnlich wie bei Silent Systemen manche stört es schon enorm wenn ein PC 20 DBA "laut" ist und manche eben erst bei 40 DBA.
> Irgenwie scheint man sich daran zu gewöhnen weil man eben im Netz erstaunlich viele positive Erfahrungen findet die man sich als nicht SLI/CF Nutzer bei solchen Bsp. Videos gar nicht vorstellen kann.
> mfg
> 
> Edit: Ich habe jetzt CB angeschrieben ob sie mir die Tabellen zukommen lassen können





die Beispielvideos sagen garnix aus.Sie zeigen nur das es das Problem gibt und nicht mehr.Wird das gleiche video mit einer single gpu und den selben settings gemacht würde nur ne slideshow rauskommen.
Sprech jetzt nur für mich,die minimal höhere Lautstärke unter Last stört nicht weil ich nur mit Headset zocke und die Anschaffungskosten naja,sagen mir mal so ich kanns und wills mir Leisten im höheren fps bereich zu spielen.Mikroruckler hab ich bis jetzt nur in Metro mit höchsten einstellungen und supersample gesehen.crysis spiel ich nicht weils sch**** ist.Im Endefekt muss jeder selbst entscheiden obs im der mehrpreis wert ist.


----------



## Bull56 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

wer sich aktuelle ati-karten kauft den interessieren auch keine mikroruckler....

zudem gibts keine mikroruckler bei entsprechenden fps. und mit meiner x2 musste ich feststellen:wenn bei mir mikroruckler kommen dann zeigen andere grafikkarten nur noch eine diashow...

das zum thema -.-


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Also Mikroruckler (Im folgenden nur noch MR) sind vom menschlichen Auge
> also "Ruckler" wahrgenommene Bildausgaben eines Monitors der von 2 oder mehr GPUs (Graphics Processing Unit) "bebildert" wird. Genau genommen sind es Abweichungen von der regelmäßigen Bildausgabe.



Korrektur1: Abweichungen nach unten. Wenn Bild1 nach 20ms, Bild2 nach weiteren 20ms, Bild 3 nach 10ms, Bild 4 nach 20ms kommt, dann nimmt man kein (Mikro)ruckeln war.



> Das menschliche Auge, muss man wissen, nimmt 24 Bilder pro Sekunde wahr, also muss man 1 Sekunde durch 24 teilen um zu wissen wann das Auge ein Bild wahr nimmt.



Korrektur2:
Diese Legende wurde nun schon wirklich in genug Threads ausdisktuiert. Das menschliche Auge nimmt ein vielfaches dessen war. Was richtig ist: Für das menschliche Gehirn(!) entsteht i.d.R.(!) ab 20-24 fps der Eindruck einer flüssigen Bewegung wenn die Bewegungen nicht zu schnell(!) und das Bild nicht zu scharf(!) ist. Viele Einschränkungen, denn auch bei >60fps sind wir noch in der Lage, Teile der Bildinformationen wahrzunehmen.
Verbesserungsvorschlag:
Sag einfach, dass der Eindruck einer flüssigen Bildwiedergabe von der Frametime abhängt. Ein Spiel ruckelt nicht, wenn es "unter 30fps" sinkt (bzw. 45fps, 60fps - je nach Person), sondern wenn Einzelframes länger als 1/30tel Sekunde angezeigt werden, d.h. wenn Frametimes von mehr als 33ms auftreten. Bei gleichmäßiger Ausgabe (z.B. Film) ist das gleichbedeutend mit den fps, bei ungleichmäßiger Ausgabe dagegen nicht: FPS resultieren aus den durchschnittlichen Frametimes über eine ganze Sekunde hinweg.



> Im Normalfall von einer Grafikkarte wird die Bildausgabe regelmäßig gemmacht, wenn jedoch 2. Grafikkarten im Rechner stecken kann es zu dem oben beschriebenen Effekt kommen.
> Grundsätzlich gilt desto mehr GPUs zum Einsatz kommen dest weiter verstärkt sich das Mikroruckeln und desto weiter nimmt der Leistungsgewinn pro GPU zu.



Korrektur3: Der Leistungsgewinn pro GPU nimmt mit der Zahl der GPUs natürlich ab 



> *2. Wie entstehen Mikroruckler?*
> 
> MRs entstehen durch die Kommunikation zwischen den Grafikkarten,
> denn bei 2 Grafikkarten gibt es eine gewisse Latenz zwischen ihnen, diese stört die Regelmäßige Abfolge der Bilder.



Korrektur4:
Eine Kommunikationslatenz hat damit gar nichts zu tun. Das Problem resultiert vielmehr daraus, dass k(aum )eine Kommunikation stattfindet. Grafikkarte 1 erhält vom Treiber den Auftrag ein Bild zu rendern und macht das, sobald es fertig ist. Wärend sie rechnet, erhält Grafikkarte 2 einen ähnlichen Auftrag fürs nächste Bild - und das wars. Die Karten sprechen sich nicht ab und es wird bei der Ausgabe auch nicht darauf geachtet, wann das letzte Mal das Bild akutalisiert wurde.

Bessere Kommunikation käme erst ins Spiel, wenn man das Problem durch die Abkehr von AFR lösen wollte. Wenn beide Grafikkarten am gleichen Bild rechnen sollten (was MR ausschließt), müssten sie extrem viel miteinander kommunizieren. Das Problem dabei ist aber eher die enorme Bandbreite, denn die Latenz.



> Übrigens nicht wie Viele denken wird der VRam bei den Grakas zusammenaddiert sondern bleibt bei dem einzelnen Ram einer Graka, weil sie eben nicht gleichzeitig ein Bild rendern sonder parallel 2 Bilder rendern.



Anregung1:
Den Satz würde ich irgendwo bei einer allgemeinen Einführung unter "was ist SLI/CF" positionieren, hier passt er gar nicht.



> Dadurch entsteht auch das MR weil die Grakas sich abwechseln und je nach "Schwierigkeit" des Bildes (Textur Samples usw.) auch die benötigte Zeit varieren kann, so dass das erste Bild bspw. nach 33ms ausgegeben wird das zweite jedoch erst nach 44ms. Das wird von dem Auge als störendes Ruckeln wahr genommen. Übrigens hängt Mikroruckeln nicht von der Framerate ab sondern kann auch bei 110 Fps noch auftreten da es trotzdem zu Zeitdifferenzen kommen kann.



Anregung2:
An dem Teil würde ich auf die "Flüssigkeit" und Frametimes zurückkommen. Auch bei hohen fps erfolgt die Ausgabe ungleichmäßig und es kommt zu deutlich erhöhten Frametimes, aber das ganze bleibt aufgrund der hohen Rohleistung durchgängig im flüssigen Bereich. Also kein "Mikroruckler" - aber nur weil die Szene selbst mit einer Grafikkarte (fast) noch flüssig wäre.

Mit dieser Erklärung und der Erwähnung unterschiedlicher Flüssigkeitswahrnehmung hast du auch gleich den "jeder sieht sie anders"-Teil abgedeckt:
Ruckler = Frametime größer als persönlicher Grenzwert für "flüssiges Empfinden": Grafikleistung zu niedrig
Mikroruckler = Frametime einzelner Frames ist so groß, auch wenn durchschnittliche Frametime (d.h. fps) unbedenklich erscheinen: Multi-GPU-Problem
Mikro-nicht-ruckler = Frametimes einzelner Frames erhöht, aber immer noch klein genug, damit flüssiger Eindruck entsteht: Multi-GPU-nicht-Problem, aber vermutlich auch keinen Vorteil durch Multi-GPU.



> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1yMsn4GfwU
> Ein sehr gelungenes Beispiel wie ich finde, dort sieht man die MRs aber wirklich extrem.



Korrektur5:
Achte mal auf die eingeblendete Framerate.
Das sind z.T. ganz konventionelle "Makroruckler" 



Anregung3:
Vielleicht solltest du noch was zu "kann Mikroruckeln mit aktueller Technik behoben werden?" schreiben.
(Anw.: Nicht mit AFR. Denn dazu müsste man vor Beginn des Renderings wissen, wie lange man dafür braucht. Man kann allenfalls die Startzeitpunkte an die durchschnittlich erwartete Dauer anpassen, aber bei stark wechselnder Rechenlast werden Multi-GPU-Lösungen auch dann Nachteile aufweisen.
Ohne AFR wäre Multi-GPU mit konstanten Frametimes möglich -siehe 3dfx SLI-, aber simultane Arbeit am gleichen Bild lässt sich nicht sinnvoll mit modernen Geometrieoperationen und Post-Effekten kombinieren.)


----------



## Hübie (2. Februar 2011)

@mumble_GLL: Im Prinzip kannst du CF nutzen, jedoch wirst du nicht die volle Leistung erhalten. Hier beschränkt der Datenbus je nach Setting doch schon arg. Auf Planet3dnow.de hab ich im CF-Thread Ergebnisse zwischen zwei mal x16 und zwei mal x8 gepostet. Ergebnis: 5% Verlust. Zwischen x16 und x4 dürfte sich das bei 7-10% einpendeln. Getestet wurde mit zwei HD4850 auf einem 790FX.
Meine Empfehlung lautet daher: verkauf deine alte Karte und hol dir ne HD6950. Preis-/Leistungsverhälnis ist exzellent.
Habe übrigens die 3. Generation CFX und wechsel nun zur Single GTX 580 

bye Hübie


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

@ wa1lock

Eine Idee dazu hätte ich schon noch. Es gibt sicher viele User die nicht soviel fundiertes PC-Wissen aufweisen können, wie die Community hier. Auch werden die Threads von außen angeklickt. D.h. von nicht registrierten Leuten. Daher fände ich es ganz sinnvoll wenn man eine kleine Erklärung mit rein schreiben würde, was SLI und Crossfire überhaupt ist. Als optisches Beispiel könnte man ein kleines Bild mit rein stellen. Auch wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn erwähnt werden würde, was der Hintergedanke der Hersteller bei SLI/CF war/ist.


----------



## AeroX (2. Februar 2011)

Daher fände ich es ganz sinnvoll wenn man eine kleine Erklärung mit rein schreiben würde, was SLI und Crossfire überhaupt ist. Als optisches Beispiel könnte man ein kleines Bild mit rein stellen. Auch wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn erwähnt werden würde, was der Hintergedanke der Hersteller bei SLI/CF war/ist.

Genau das fände ich auch sinnvoll. 
Besonders der hintergedanke (&warum) der Hersteller bei cf/sli fänd ich sinnvoll 

MfG 

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## Gast1111 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Danke ruyven und Pain,
werde ich natürlich machen wenn ich wieder Zeit habe (Heute ist schlecht also morgen).
Für so viele Änderungen und Vorschläge brauche ich natürlich auch die entsprechende Zeit.
mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Nimm sie dir. Besserwissen ist einfach, das alles in einen schönen Artikel zu formen aber sehr aufwendig. (sonst wir faulen Säcke es ja einfach selbst machen  )


----------



## Gast1111 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nimm sie dir. Besserwissen ist einfach, das alles in einen schönen Artikel zu formen aber sehr aufwendig. (sonst wir faulen Säcke es ja einfach selbst machen  )


Ich kenn da so einen faulen Sack der zu faul ist das Wort "würden" zu schreiben 
Also morgen werde ich mir den Artikel definitiv nochmal zur Brust nehmen 

Edit: Alles up to Date!


----------



## OidaSchwede (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ihr schreibt das durch AFR es nicht möglich ist, dass beide an einem Bild arbeiten, doch wie ist es bei einer dual chip gpu also z.b. hd 5870. Die sollten doch genügend Bandbreite zusammen bringen, weil sie ja an der selben Karte hängen.

Ich mein ich kann mir denken, dass dem nicht so ist. Aber ist es so?


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Also erstens meinst du wahrscheinlich die HD 5970 und nicht die HD 5870, die ist nämlich eine SGPU Karte.
Und zu deiner eigentlichen Frage:
Bei AFR rendern beide GPUs parallel zueinander ein Bild, um das zu ändern müsste man auf eine komplette andere MGPU Technik setzten, bei der die beiden GPUs zusammen ein Bild rendern, aber leider sind dazu die meißten aktuellen "Verschönerungstechniken" nicht kompatibel sodass es sich natürlich nicht rentieren würde, denn wer Dual GPU nutzt dann wegen der mehr FPS um diese (meißtens) wieder in bessere Bildquali zu "investieren"
mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



OidaSchwede schrieb:


> Ihr schreibt das durch AFR es nicht möglich ist, dass beide an einem Bild arbeiten, doch wie ist es bei einer dual chip gpu also z.b. hd 5870. Die sollten doch genügend Bandbreite zusammen bringen, weil sie ja an der selben Karte hängen.



Ob auf einer Karte oder nicht hat keinen Einfluss auf die Bandbreite zwischen den beiden GPUs - sie ist lächerlich gering. Ehe an SFR auch nur zu denken ist, müsste man eine Verbindungsystem in der Dimension des Speicherinterfaces einer Mittelklassekarte schaffen. Das wird dann aber wiederum so aufwendig (und speziell), dass eine extra GPU mit doppelt sovielen Recheneinheiten die sinnvollere Alternative zur Dual-GPU-Karte ist. Letztere machen nur dann Sinn, wenn sie mir relativ geringem Aufwand eine deutliche Leistungssteigerung bringen.


----------



## Hübie (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

btw: Wie hoch ist die Bandbreite denn in Zahlen?


----------



## kmf (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ich will ja net Miesepeter spielen - aber warum habe ich bloß das Gefühl, dass der Threadersteller überhaupt keine eigene Erfahrungen mit einem modernen HighEnd-SLi-Sys besitzt? 

Dann auf Benches von CB verweisen und keine eigenen erstellen ist doch auch nur nachplappern. Und dann noch auf das, was Herr Andermahr oftmals - zu oft! - nur per Copy&Paste zusammenstrickt ... 

Warum werden keine Member angesprochen, die seit längerer Zeit ein SLi-Sys ihr eigen nennen? Wahrscheinlich glaubt man, die sind eh nur betriebsblind und wollen zudem nur ihre überteuerte Anschaffung mit allen Mitteln rechtfertigen.

Ich will das Problem Mikroruckeln net kleinreden, aber so wie in den Anfängen, stellt es sich heute nicht mehr da. Im Gegenteil - ich behaupte, die entsprechende Hardware natürlich vorausgesetzt, Mikroruckeln bei SLi fällt heute nur noch in extremen Situationen auf. Aber da versagt vorher schon eine Singlekarte komplett.
Außerdem, wer SLi einsetzt, zieht die Qualitätsschraube ziemlich stark an. Bei nur einer Grafikkarte mit gleichen Settings gerätst du da viel zu schnell in eine Ruckelorgie. Ich hab 2 schlagkräftige Systeme hier und kann das direkt selbst nachstellen.

Was man aber viel eher gegenüber einer Einzelkarte spürt, ist eine gewisse Eingabeverzögerung. An die muss man sich erst gewöhnen. Die kann man bei schnellen Shootern durch Einsatz eines schnellen CRT etwas abfedern. So werden beispielsweise meine beiden 480er die Tage an einem 21" CRT mit 140Hz bei 1600x1200 angestöpselt, wo zuvor schon die beiden GTX280 dranhingen.


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ich habe weder die Mittel noch die Kentniss um Messungen des Mikroruckler vorzunehmen,
mich deshalb als Unwissend daher zustellen finde ich (zurecht) Ungerecht.
Da du es ja aber anscheinend 2 Fragen an dich:
1. Warum hast du denn keine Erklärung geschrieben wenn du es besser kannst?
2. Wenn du es kannst, könntest du mir gerne ein paar "Benches" durchlaufen lassen und die Frametime aufzeichnen...
mfg


----------



## kmf (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich habe weder die Mittel noch die Kentniss um Messungen des Mikroruckler vorzunehmen,
> mich deshalb als Unwissend daher zustellen finde ich (zurecht) Ungerecht.
> Da du es ja aber anscheinend 2 Fragen an dich:
> 1. Warum hast du denn keine Erklärung geschrieben wenn du es besser kannst?
> ...


Ich wollte und möchte dich natürlich nicht diskriminieren, sondern dich lediglich zum Nachdenken bewegen. Man hat ja schnell unüberlegt zuviel geplappert und Schaden angerichtet, ohne dass man es vorher wollte.

zu 1. Wer hat behauptet, ich könnte das? Das Thema ist mir viel zu heikel. Es erfordert neben hohem Wissen auch das nötige Equipment, aber auch tiefere Einblicke u. Kenntnisse der Treiberstrukturen. Und das ist ohne Herstellerunterstützung ein ziemlich aussichtsloses Unterfangen. 

Die Ergebnisse aus Tombmans Pionierarbeit kannst du heute nicht mehr als den aktuellen Stand des Thema Mikroruckeln präsentieren. Ich weiß, auch HT4U hat in einem ihrer letzten Reviews die Ruckler mittels Fraps ausgewertet. Das ist in meinen Augen absoluter Nonsens, da beide Entwickler, sei es nun AMD oder sei es Nvidia, seit geraumer Zeit an diesem Problem arbeiten und bereits Mechanismen in ihren Treibern implementiert haben, die für eine Glättung der Frametimes sorgen bzw. sorgen sollen. Fraps ist aber zum Nachweis dieser Funktion(en) ein ungeeignetes Messmittel. *)
Natürlich ist auch noch nicht der ultimative Code gefunden - den gibt es ganz bestimmt nie, aber das Ruckelverhalten hat sich gegenüber früher doch deutlich gebessert, möglicherweise auch dadurch, dass die GPUs jetzt um einiges performanter geworden sind. 

*) Mein Geschreibsel bezieht sich natürlich nur Nvidia, weil ich nur von diesem Hersteller zwei SLi-Systeme in Betrieb hab. In Kürze übergangshalber sogar wieder ein drittes.

zu 2. Es gibt kein Tool, das Zugriff auf den Treiberpuffer hat und dir die Zeitintervalle der ausgegebenen Frames bei Nvidias SLI mitteilt.

Die Redaktion von PCGH wollte sich doch für die aktuelle Ausgabe 03.2011 eben genau diesem Thema widmen. Zumindest hat man sich damals beim Themenabend mit Nvidia dahingehend geäußert. Frag doch mal nach, was die Gründe sind, warum darüber nun doch kein Bericht erschienen ist.

Vielleicht kommt ja was in den nächsten Ausgaben darüber. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## Gast1111 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

@kmf
Ich werde den Link zu deinem Post einfach an einen der zuständigen PCGH Redakteure weiterleiten, so dass wir hier die Aussage eines Fachmannes in den Thread bekommen.
Und da was du meintest bzgl. der Mikroruckler ist zwar alles richtig, aber ist nicht der Sinn meines Threads, denn ich will/wollte hiermit den die nicht wissen was MR ist erklären was es ist/ wie es funktioniert/ und was man dagegen tun kann. Aber nicht wollte ich den die grob wissen was MR ist bzw. es gut wissen helfen ihr Wissen zu perfektionieren.

mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Hübie schrieb:


> btw: Wie hoch ist die Bandbreite denn in Zahlen?



PCIe2 x16 würde 8GB/s von Karte zu Karte ermöglichen (dann aber quasi keine Kommunikation mehr mit dem Restsystem), die Bandbreite der SLI/CF-Verbinder ist unbekannt, dürfte aber deutlich geringer sein. PCIe3 wird eine Verdopplung bringen, im Consumerbereich aber vermutlich vorerst keine 32 Lanes.
Der VRAM einer GTX580 dagegen läuft mit fast 200GB/s (GTX560 immer noch 130GB/s), um auf alle Informationen eines Bildes schnell genug zugreifen zu können.





kmf schrieb:


> Warum werden keine Member angesprochen, die seit längerer Zeit ein SLi-Sys ihr eigen nennen? Wahrscheinlich glaubt man, die sind eh nur betriebsblind und wollen zudem nur ihre überteuerte Anschaffung mit allen Mitteln rechtfertigen.



Es gibt jedenfalls den traurigen Trend, dass SLI/CF-Besitzer auf Fragen nach Mirkorucklern immer nur mit einem subjektiven, nutzlosen "fällt mir nur in Extremsituationen auf" reagieren.
Die einzig wirklich objektive Herangehensweise wären Blindtests zur Einschätzung mit einer ganzen Reihe von Personen auf mehreren Systemen - aber das ist wohl kaum zu realisieren.


----------



## iphone1 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Wieso ist es "ein trauriger Trend", wenn Leute mit Sli-Systemen lediglich sagen, Microruckler würden ihnen nur in Extremsituationen auffallen?

Diese Aussage würde ich nicht von der Hand weisen und ergibt entsprechend gewürdigt doch Sinn. Es heisst doch nichts anderes als: "Ich habe grds. mit Microrucklern keine Probleme, jedenfalls wesentlich weniger als häufig geschrieben wird"

Diese Aussage würde ich auch machen. Und ja, ich habe ein Sli-System (2x Gigabyte GTX 460@800.. mit i7-860@3,6 seit August und baue gerade an 2x GTX 570 - 1 Phantom oben und 1 POV als untere Karte. Phantom ist gestern gekommen.) 
Was sollen - technisch unversierte - User denn sonst für Aussagen machen? Was erwartet ihr denn?


----------



## Hübie (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> PCIe2 x16 würde 8GB/s von Karte zu Karte ermöglichen (dann aber quasi keine Kommunikation mehr mit dem Restsystem), die Bandbreite der SLI/CF-Verbinder ist unbekannt, dürfte aber deutlich geringer sein. PCIe3 wird eine Verdopplung bringen, im Consumerbereich aber vermutlich vorerst keine 32 Lanes.
> Der VRAM einer GTX580 dagegen läuft mit fast 200GB/s (GTX560 immer noch 130GB/s), um auf alle Informationen eines Bildes schnell genug zugreifen zu können.
> 
> Es gibt jedenfalls den traurigen Trend, dass SLI/CF-Besitzer auf Fragen nach Mirkorucklern immer nur mit einem subjektiven, nutzlosen "fällt mir nur in Extremsituationen auf" reagieren.
> Die einzig wirklich objektive Herangehensweise wären Blindtests zur Einschätzung mit einer ganzen Reihe von Personen auf mehreren Systemen - aber das ist wohl kaum zu realisieren.



Ha! Genau das hatte ich mir auch mal vorgestellt/gewünscht. Aber ihr als Herausgeber eine Hardware-Zeitschrift solltet ihr doch in der Lage sein so etwas zu organisieren.
Leser werden per Zufallsgenerator eingeladen. 5 identische Testsysteme wovon 2 oder 3 MGPU haben.
Auf allen läuft die gleiche Demo in einer Schleife mit jeweils identischen Einstellungen (welche natürlich flüssig von statten gehen sollten).
Dabei werden AMD und nVidia gemischt. Jeder Leser ,gehen wir mal von 100 aus um eine Deutschlandweite Hochrechnung durchführen zu können, bekommt jeweils 5 Karten wo MGPU drauf steht und 5 SGPU. Diese wirft jeder nach und nach in eine Box die davor steht. Selbstverständlich muss das der Reihe nach, Testperson für Testperson ablaufen, damit sich niemand beeinflussen lässt.

Das wäre wohl das erste Mal das so ein Versuch gestartet wird 

LG Hübie
ps: Mir fielen die Ruckler hin und wieder auf, aber eher beim Benchen als beim Zocken.


----------



## iphone1 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Stimmt! Ruckler fallen - falls überhaupt - beim Spielen wesentlich weniger auf als beim Benchen oder Demoschleifen


----------



## kmf (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Einen recht interessanten Tipp bekam ich letztens von Raff im 3DCF.

Ich bin ja grad dran, ein 480er SLi-Sys aufzubauen. Ich hab als Board auf ein EVGA X58 SLi LE von hier aus dem Marktplatz zurückgegriffen. Was ich aber zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes nicht wusste, war, dass eben dieses Board nicht generell, wie beim X58-Chipsatz bekannt ist, von haus aus 2x16 Lanes zur Verfügung stellt, sondern nur 1x. Der 2. Slot ist elektrisch nur mit 8 Lanes angebunden. Das Board stellt aber einen weiteren 8 Lanes-Slot zur Verfügung, sodass ich das Board trotzdem verwenden werde. Es sind einige X58 Boards auf dem Markt, welche statt 16/16 nur 16/8 bieten. Ich hab mir die Mühe gemacht und die Handbücher etlicher Boards verschiedener Hersteller durchleuchtet. Damit ist auch die Behauptung X58 bietet generell 2x16 Lanes nicht mehr haltbar.

Wenn man jetzt seine Karten, eine in dem 16er und die 2. in dem 8er Slot verbaut, dann besteht die Gefahr des Ruckelns, was ja durchaus wegen dem unterschiedlichen maximalen Datendurchsatz der PCIe-Anbindungen auf der Hand liegt.

Eingebaut in die 8er Slots verliert man allerdings einen Teil der Leistung, im Schnitt 5%. Durch Übertakten der PCIe-Slots kann man dem etwas entgegenwirken. Die 2. Einbauart ist also bezüglich der BQ bessere.


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



iphone1 schrieb:


> Wieso ist es "ein trauriger Trend", wenn Leute mit Sli-Systemen lediglich sagen, Microruckler würden ihnen nur in Extremsituationen auffallen?
> 
> Diese Aussage würde ich nicht von der Hand weisen und ergibt entsprechend gewürdigt doch Sinn. Es heisst doch nichts anderes als: "Ich habe grds. mit Microrucklern keine Probleme, jedenfalls wesentlich weniger als häufig geschrieben wird"
> 
> ...


Wie ruyven schon gesagt hat "subjektiv", das heißt dass es nicht objektiv ist (Ohne eigene Meinung - Durch Kaufbeeinflussung z.B) sondern eben Subjektiv (Eigene Meinung fließt ein - bedeutet irgw. der 2 500€ Grakas gekauft hat wird auch wenn sie schlecht wären das nicht zugeben...)
mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



iphone1 schrieb:


> Wieso ist es "ein trauriger Trend", wenn Leute mit Sli-Systemen lediglich sagen, Microruckler würden ihnen nur in Extremsituationen auffallen?



Traurig daran ist, wenn es als Argument in einer Diskussion über den Sinn/Unsinn von Multi-GPU fällt. Das Mikroruckler nicht stören, wenn man die Einstellungen nur ausreichend niedrig wählt, um die fps in enorme Höhen zu treiben, zweifelt ja niemand an. Die Preisfrage ist aber:
Wieviel Rechenlast (durch aufwendiges Spiel oder hohe Grafikeinstellungen) kann ich einer Grafiklösung zumuten, ohne dass es ruckelt?
Ob Mikro- oder Makro ist eigentlich egal, Hauptsache flüssig. Wenn also jemand eherkommt und behauptet, SLI wäre besser, weil er keine Mikroruckler sieht und 90fps hat, während eine Single-GPU-Lösung nur auf 60fps kommt und auch nicht ruckelt, dann ist das Bullshit. Beide Lösungen ruckeln nicht, fertig. Demnach ist auch keine "besser" in Sachen Bildausgabe (und den Vergleich in Sachen Stromverbrauch, Lautstärke,... muss man wohl nicht ziehen  ).
Interessant wäre, wieviel mehr Last man dem SLI Gespann zumuten kann, bevor Mikroruckler stören und wieviel mehr die Single-GPU mitmacht, ehe Makroruckler den Spielspaß vermiesen. Es nützt einem wenig, dass SLI 50% mehr fps bringt, wenn es 40% mehr fps braucht, nur um genauso flüssig auszusehen. Da sieht man bei 60 vs. 90fps keinen Unterschied -beide flüssig- und bei 20 vs. 30fps auch nicht -beide unspielbar- (wenns ein flotter Shooter ist).



> Was sollen - technisch unversierte - User denn sonst für Aussagen machen? Was erwartet ihr denn?



Ich sage nicht, dass man ohne größere Versuche etwas wirklich hilfreiches beitragen kann. Was man machen müsste, wäre eine Messung der frametimes mit einer und mit zwei Karten und dann müsste man sich imho noch darauf einigen, ab welcher frametime es ruckelig ist und dann müsste man gucken, wie oft diese auftreten. (also z.B. "eine GTX580 liefert in diesem Benchmark 5% der Zeit Frametimes von >40ms; zwei GTX560 liefern 10% der Zeit frametimes >40ms")
Ohne dass sollte man sich aber eben darüber im klaren sein, dass man selbst auch nicht mehr Informationen beitragen kann, als so manch anderer. Leider gibt es immer wieder SLI-Besitzer der Meinung sind, dass ihnen der bloße Besitz (ohne Test) eines derartigen Systems die absolute Weißheit über alle Performance beschert...




Hübie schrieb:


> Ha! Genau das hatte ich mir auch mal vorgestellt/gewünscht. Aber ihr als Herausgeber eine Hardware-Zeitschrift solltet ihr doch in der Lage sein so etwas zu organisieren.



Ich bin kein Herausgeber einer Hardware-Zeitschrift, ich bin ehrenamtlicher Moderator eines Forums 
Leser einladen wäre auch recht aufwendig/teuer (es sei denn, sie wohnen alle in Nürnberg&Umgebung), aber innerhalb der Red fand sowas afaik schonmal statt. (auch da gilt natürlich: 10 Reds, die sich den ganzen Tag damit beschäftigen, sind für so ein Nieschenthema nicht drin. Mit der Arbeitszeit könnte man 3-4 andere Artikel auf den Weg bringen, die mehr Leute zum Kauf überreden)



> Leser werden per Zufallsgenerator eingeladen. 5 identische Testsysteme wovon 2 oder 3 MGPU haben.
> Auf allen läuft die gleiche Demo in einer Schleife mit jeweils identischen Einstellungen (welche natürlich flüssig von statten gehen sollten).
> Dabei werden AMD und nVidia gemischt. Jeder Leser ,gehen wir mal von 100 aus um eine Deutschlandweite Hochrechnung durchführen zu können, bekommt jeweils 5 Karten wo MGPU drauf steht und 5 SGPU. Diese wirft jeder nach und nach in eine Box die davor steht. Selbstverständlich muss das der Reihe nach, Testperson für Testperson ablaufen, damit sich niemand beeinflussen lässt.
> 
> Das wäre wohl das erste Mal das so ein Versuch gestartet wird



Du musst wesentlich mehr Aufwand treiben:
Entscheidend ist die schmale Grenze zwischen "100% flüssig" und "noch gut spielbar, aber man merkt was". Ersteres soll eine Grafikkarte liefern, letzteres will man vermeiden - und die Frage ist, welches System als erstes vom einen ins andere wechselt.
Idealerweise macht man eine ganze Reihe von Durchgängen und lässt die Tester ein Ranking der Flüssigkeit aufstellen. Von einem zum nächsten Durchgang werden die Einstellungen ein Stück hoch- oder runtergeschraubt und die Zuordnung zwischen System und Monitor/Arbeitsplatz geändert. Das macht man solange, bis alle Tester (mit ihrer individuellen Grenze für flüssige Wahrnehmung!) einmal alle Systeme mit "100% flüssig" und einmal alle Systeme mit "ruckelt" bewertet haben. Dann guckt man, welches System als erstes, zweites,... die Grenze überschritt und bei welchen fps das jeweils bei Single- und Multi-GPU geschah.
Idealerweise geschieht das ganze auch nicht mit einem laufenden Demo-Loop, sondern in einer bestimmten Spielszene - denn wie jeder weiß, der schonmal einen Film oder ein Spiel mit 24fps gesehen hat: Da gibts Unterschiede, wie empfindlich man auf Ruckler reagiert. Auch braucht man etwas mehr als 5 Systeme, da man ja ein größeres Leistungsspektrum abdecken möchte, aber die einzelnen Kontrahenten nah beieinander liegen müssen.
(dass zwei HD5850 gegen eine GTX580 in 2560x1600 schlecht aussehen, das weiß man schließlich auch ohne Test  )

LG Hübie
ps: Mir fielen die Ruckler hin und wieder auf, aber eher beim Benchen als beim Zocken.[/QUOTE]


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



iphone1 schrieb:


> Wieso ist es "ein trauriger Trend", wenn Leute mit Sli-Systemen lediglich sagen, Microruckler würden ihnen nur in Extremsituationen auffallen?



Jeder empfindet das halt anders, daher kannst du das nicht pauschalisieren.
Mich stören Mikroruckler z.B. egal ob ATI oder Nvidia, daher würde ich mir nie zwei Grafikkarten einbauen.
Andere stören sich nicht daran und merken auch nichts, wenn die Frames bei unter 40 angekommen sind.


----------



## Nyuki (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jeder empfindet das halt anders, daher kannst du das nicht pauschalisieren.
> Mich stören Mikroruckler z.B. egal ob ATI oder Nvidia, daher würde ich mir nie zwei Grafikkarten einbauen.
> *Andere stören sich nicht daran und merken auch nichts, wenn die Frames bei unter 40 angekommen sind*.



Ich glaube das nicht.Die gucken sich das schön und ärgern sich !!!


----------



## Hübie (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Dann habe ich mir das 3 Generationen schön geguckt und geärgert? Also bitte... Das waren gezielte Käufe. Ärgern konnte ich mich nur immer wieder mal über die Treiber. Aber hey: Wer keine Pionierarbeit leistet wird niemals den Fortschritt miterleben 
Wieviel praktische Erfahrung hast du denn mit MGPU vorzuweisen?

LG Hübie
Edit: @ruyven_macaran: Du scheinst dich damit ja mehr als ich befasst zu haben ^^ nVidia&AMD könnten so etwas ja auch mit sponsorn...


----------



## Nyuki (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ich habe alles mögliche drangesetzt eine 5970er richtig zum laufen zum bringen.Abgesehen von der Fps-Leistung die ,die Karte mit sich bringt war es auch unmöglich das Stottern - Microlags von der Karte zu entnehmen.Egal mit welchem Treibern und einstellungen.Ich kann die Karte nicht bei mir einbauen und musste das ganze System mitnehmen I7875K MSIP55 GD65 samt User


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

@hüble
Nvidia und AMD haben vermutlich kein übermäßiges Interesse an Berichten, die den Abstand zwischen ihren 400/500€ High-End- und ihren 2x400/500€ Enthusiast-Angeboten geringer erscheinen lässt, als er ist 
Jemand, der wegen dem langen Benchmarkbalken die doppelte Zahl an Grafikkarten kauft und dann zwei Jahre später doch aufrüstet, weil er bei <40fps (oder 39, damit nicht wieder von schönreden die Rede ist  ), Ruckler wahrnimmt, ist doch der perfekte Kunde für die Hersteller.
Als sich 8800Ultra und HD3870x2 duelliert haben, hätte man sowas vielleicht von Nvidia sponsoren lassen können - die hätten damals sicherlich profitiert, wenn bekannt gewesen wäre, dass Dual-GPU-Karten nicht soviel besser sind, wie Benchmarkwerte erwarten lassen. Aber damals war das Problem kaum bekannt und seitdem hatten entweder beide oder kein Hersteller eine Dual-GPU-Lösung als Top-Angebot.


----------



## Nyuki (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Die bringen was auf dem Markt was noch gar nicht richtig ausgereift ist.
Da stecken zuviele hinter und der Druck ist enorm gross.Wer nicht mitmischt geht kaputt.

Alles wird absichtlich so programmiert das es gerade noch passt.Eigentlich hätte es doppel und dreifach passen müssen wenn man unwichtige Elemente weglassen würde.Und alles würde genau so schön aussehen.Doch wer verdient dann noch ?Dahinter steckt sovieles mehr was man gar nicht verstehen will/kann/muss ,weils totale abzocke ist.Die Masse machts !!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

?
Wirklich Sinn macht dein Post nicht.


----------



## Hübie (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ich sitz hier auch gerade mit nem Fragezeichen überm Kopf ^^
Klingt nach Verschwörung. Die bösen Unternehmen wollen Profit machen und expandieren. Sowas unvorstellbar grausames! ;D

LG Hübie


----------



## Nyuki (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ja lol ich habe wieder überreagiert  sorry.Gehört gar nicht hier hin !!!


----------



## widder0815 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

was kmf da sagte -->  im High end bereich wo eine single Graka Ruckelt und """versagt""" , zockt man mit einem Guten sLi gespann munter weiter <---

diesen satz muss man sich auf der zunge zergehn lassen  , denn er sagt vieles aus ... ich hatte vorhin Crysis bisl gezockt (wegen bilder machen für crysis bilder thread) in FullHd (27") alles veryHigh 8xAA 50-60fps... sau geiles bild , hab keinen microruckler gesehn ... vieleicht war hir oder da mal einer --> aber bitte leute *immer noch 1000mal besser als mit 25fps diashow mit einer single graka zu zocken

*das ist mal ein Fakt der bei diesen ganzen Microrukler diskusionen klargestellt werden sollte , ja toll man hat eventuell mal microruckler ... aber dafür keine diashow oder bessere Details


----------



## Nyuki (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Wenn die Ruckler mal auftreten dann ist doch super.Es könnte auch dann was anderes sein ,wenn mal Ruckler in unterschiedlichen Zeitabständen passieren.Muss ja nicht das Sli System schuld dran sein.

Aber nicht alle paar sec.falls es so ist.Oder perma Stottern.Das ist noch schlimmer und dann bei hoher Fps.


----------



## Gast1111 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



widder0815 schrieb:


> was kmf da sagte -->  im High end bereich wo eine single Graka Ruckelt und """versagt""" , zockt man mit einem Guten sLi gespann munter weiter <---
> 
> diesen satz muss man sich auf der zunge zergehn lassen  , denn er sagt vieles aus ... ich hatte vorhin Crysis bisl gezockt (wegen bilder machen für crysis bilder thread) in FullHd (27") alles veryHigh 8xAA 50-60fps... sau geiles bild , hab keinen microruckler gesehn ... vieleicht war hir oder da mal einer --> aber bitte leute *immer noch 1000mal besser als mit 25fps diashow mit einer single graka zu zocken
> 
> *das ist mal ein Fakt der bei diesen ganzen Microrukler diskusionen klargestellt werden sollte , ja toll man hat eventuell mal microruckler ... aber dafür keine diashow oder bessere Details


Dann nutzt man mit einer Single GPU Karte eben "nur"
4xAA... Den Unterschied wirst du auch nur mit der Lupe vorm Monitor sehen und nicht in der Hitze des Gefechtes


----------



## widder0815 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Dann nutzt man mit einer Single GPU Karte eben "nur"
> 4xAA... Den Unterschied wirst du auch nur mit der Lupe vorm Monitor sehen und nicht in der Hitze des Gefechtes



aber weißt was ich meine oder? 
eine Single Graka (Monitor) neben ein (gutes) sli gespann ... beide ein Grafikkracher inne auf sehr hohen einstellungen (zb. Metro)

die Single (sagen wir gtx580) kommt da ins stottern (20-30fps) , das sli gespann reißt es mit 40-50fps durch (+ paar Microrukler) ... auf welchen Monitor der beiden Ruckelt es mehr ? --> bei der single graka

das alles zählt aber nur im Oberen graka bereich , wo 2 Karten das derzeitige Single Topmodel min. um 50% schlagen ...
das ganze von mir angesprochene verliert natürlich seinen wert wenn es um MidleClass Karten geht (zb. gtx460 oder gtx560ti)
wenn zb.  die gtx580 mit 20-30 fps rumkrepelt , dann die 2 gtx560 mit 25-35 ebenso + microruckler .


----------



## kmf (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Mir geht es bei diesem Thema net drum, dass ich Mikroruckler wegreden will, sondern darum, dass sich gegenüber Tombmanns Entdeckung das Thema Mikroruckeln zumindest bei Nvidia deutlich abgeschwächt hat. Es sollte Erwähnung finden, dass die IHVs an einer Besserung arbeiten bzw. man bereits erste sichtbare Erfolge verbuchen kann.

Was suchen hier solche pauschalen Aussagen, wie "Mich stören Mikroruckler z.B. egal ob ATI oder Nvidia, daher würde ich mir nie zwei Grafikkarten einbauen." Mikroruckler stören wohl jeden.

Kommt ja entscheidend auf die verbauten Komponenten an. Deswegen muss man schon etwas mehr differenzieren. Ich könnte beispielsweise mit einer Aussage leben wie: "Ich bau mir keine 2. GTX480 in meinem übertakteten i7-950 System ein, weil mich nervt das Mikroruckeln." 

Außerdem würde ich mir nie ein SLi aufbauen, nur um maximale FPS zu erreichen. Mein SLi dient mir dazu maximal mögliche, noch spielbare Bildqualität zu erreichen. Und da ist man bei einer Singlekarte recht schnell am Limit.



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Dann nutzt man mit einer Single GPU Karte eben "nur"
> 4xAA... Den Unterschied wirst du auch nur mit der Lupe vorm Monitor sehen und nicht in der Hitze des Gefechtes


Setz dich mal vor ein Game mit maximalen BQ-Settings. Da wirst du sehen, dass es sofort auffällt und du diese BQ nie mehr missen willst.


----------



## Hübie (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Genau so seh ich das auch. Aber manch einer scheint ja ohne hin schon sehr anfällig für die sogenannten Mikroruckler zu sein... Denke das da auch viel Suggestion hinter steckt.
Menschen sind leicht manipulierbar 

bye Hübie


----------



## Gast1111 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



widder0815 schrieb:


> aber weißt was ich meine oder?
> eine Single Graka (Monitor) neben ein (gutes) sli gespann ... beide ein Grafikkracher inne auf sehr hohen einstellungen (zb. Metro)
> 
> die Single (sagen wir gtx580) kommt da ins stottern (20-30fps) , das sli gespann reißt es mit 40-50fps durch (+ paar Microrukler) ... auf welchen Monitor der beiden Ruckelt es mehr ? --> bei der single graka
> ...


Ja ich habe schon verstanden was du meintest, nur ist es leider so dass ich lieber mit verinderten Einstellungen spiele als mit irgend einer Form des Ruckelns. Es ist bei mir nunmal so (Es scheint ich wäre hier die Ausnahme) dass ich mich eben auf das Game konzentriere und nicht ob alle Polygon Kanten nun 8x oder nur 4x geglättet wurden....
Natürlich ist es nervig wenn die Grafik des Games (s. GTA IV) so schlecht ist dass man keine Lust mehr aufs zocken hat, aber in den meißten Games ist der Bildqualitätsgewinn gegenüber dem FPS Verlust nicht gerechtfertigt, denn wie gesagt ohne Ruckeln macht das zocken 3x mehr Spaß.

@kmf

Wie gesagt wenn ich im Game nur rumlauf und die Grafik bewunder schon, aber wenn ich es zocke (Crysis ist ein sehr schönes bsp. dafür) dann will ich spielen und ich merke den Unterschied zwischen HQ und Q, bzw. 4x AA und 8xAA (abgesehen davon würde ich wenn schon SSAA nutzen) überhaupt nicht mehr.
mfg


----------



## kmf (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ja ich habe schon verstanden was du meintest, nur ist es leider so dass ich lieber mit verinderten Einstellungen spiele als mit irgend einer Form des Ruckelns. Es ist bei mir nunmal so (Es scheint ich wäre hier die Ausnahme) dass ich mich eben auf das Game konzentriere und nicht ob alle Polygon Kanten nun 8x oder nur 4x geglättet wurden....
> Natürlich ist es nervig wenn die Grafik des Games (s. GTA IV) so schlecht ist dass man keine Lust mehr aufs zocken hat, aber in den meißten Games ist der Bildqualitätsgewinn gegenüber dem FPS Verlust nicht gerechtfertigt, denn wie gesagt ohne Ruckeln macht das zocken 3x mehr Spaß.
> 
> @kmf
> ...



Gerade Crysis würde dich von SLi voll überzeugen. So smooth, ganz ohne FPS-Einbrüche hast du Crysis garantiert noch net gezockt.


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Doch habe ich  Ich *hatte* 2 GTX 480 im SLI die ich aber Aufgrund von Mikroruckelns verkauft habe  Und btw. Crysis hat bei mir zumindest relativ starke MRs gehabt im Vergleich zu z.B Mafia II (Widerspricht zwar den Benchmarks aber bei mir wars so )
mfg


----------



## kmf (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Doch habe ich  Ich *hatte* 2 GTX 480 im SLI die ich aber Aufgrund von Mikroruckelns verkauft habe  Und btw. Crysis hat bei mir zumindest relativ starke MRs gehabt im Vergleich zu z.B Mafia II (Widerspricht zwar den Benchmarks aber bei mir wars so )
> mfg


Auf welchem Board, mit welchem Prozessor? 
Sei mir net bös, aber das glaub ich dir net.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Lol mit was betreibt man wohl 2 GTX 480?
Es waren ein i7 980X und ein Rampage 3 Extreme... Bevor du fragst es waren 12 GiB RAM.
Inzwischen ist alles samt WaKü an meinen Cousin verkauft (Und ich hab dabeis sogar Profit gemacht)


----------



## watercooled (15. Februar 2011)

Nett geschrieben, gute Arbeit!

MfG


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Danke schön


----------



## Nyuki (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Gaming_King schrieb:


> Nett geschrieben, gute Arbeit!
> 
> MfG



bist du die Cousine ?

Das ist schon heftig. 2x480er und dann läuft es nicht so wie man es haben will alles am ruckeln ect.Da bist noch gut rausgekommen mit dem Verkauf!!!

So.Ich warte erst mal ab mit der 595GTX wenn die rauskommt und lass das Volk erst kaufen.Da werden sich diesmal sofort welche melden wenn MR kommen.Das Thema ist ja allgemein bekannt bei Mgpu's + Mr.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Nyuki schrieb:


> bist du die Cousine ?
> 
> Das ist schon heftig. 2x480er und dann läuft es nicht so wie man es haben will alles am ruckeln ect.Da bist noch gut rausgekommen mit dem Verkauf!!!
> 
> So.Ich warte erst mal ab mit der 595GTX wenn die rauskommt und lass das Volk erst kaufen.Da werden sich diesmal sofort welche melden wenn MR kommen.Das Thema ist ja allgemein bekannt bei Mgpu's + Mr.


Nein *er* ist ein Freund von mir  

Ja ich hoffe es werden zukünftig hier auch ein paar User ein Feedback abgeben (zu den Karten) die könnte ich dann in den Startpost stellen ;D


----------



## Nyuki (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ja das wär super.Ich wünsche mir die berichten nur gutes.Man muss ja auch erstmal dann noch auf den Treiber abwarten wo die Karte sich perfekt entfaltet.


----------



## kmf (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Lol mit was betreibt man wohl 2 GTX 480?
> Es waren ein i7 980X und ein Rampage 3 Extreme... Bevor du fragst es waren 12 GiB RAM.
> Inzwischen ist alles samt WaKü an meinen Cousin verkauft (Und ich hab dabeis sogar Profit gemacht)


Jo nee, is klar.


----------



## Simita (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Man kann auch MR haben ohne CF oder SLI. Bei mir erkennt Far Cry 2 meine 4890 als MultiGpu, mit dem problem MR. 

Toll gemacht

ps.weder CF oder SLI sind für mich kein thema


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Dann hast du anscheinend sehr unregelmäßige Framtimes. Warum kann ich mir aber nicht erklären...


----------



## Simita (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

ist nur bei disem spiel. hab schon alles getestet treiber etc. bla bla. das einzige was hilft ist eine Frame begrenzung auf  30 FPS, und das bei jeden spiel start per console


----------



## kmf (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Doch habe ich  Ich *hatte* 2 GTX 480 im SLI die ich aber Aufgrund von Mikroruckelns verkauft habe  Und btw. Crysis hat bei mir zumindest relativ starke MRs gehabt im Vergleich zu z.B Mafia II (Widerspricht zwar den Benchmarks aber bei mir wars so )
> mfg


Vielleicht zu früh verkauft ... 

Neuer Treiber im Kampf gegen Mikroruckler: 266.77 mit bisher am besten funktionierendem FPS-Limiter: 
Nvidia GeForce Download - ComputerBase


----------



## Hübie (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Woher weißt du das mit dem fps-Limiter???


----------



## Wenzman (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



widder0815 schrieb:


> immer noch 1000mal besser als mit 25fps diashow mit einer single graka zu zocken


 alle reden hier immer davon das man mit SGPU Karten  ''diashow'' spielt.

In crysis hat man mit einer gtx 580 auf ultra settings vollkommen flüssige 40-45 fps. Mit OC noch mehr.
Von anderen spielen fange ich erst garnicht an, da sind es nämlich meist über 100 fps.


----------



## Baer.nap (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Wenzman schrieb:


> alle reden hier immer davon das man mit SGPU Karten  ''diashow'' spielt.
> 
> In crysis hat man mit einer gtx 580 auf ultra settings vollkommen flüssige 40-45 fps. Mit OC noch mehr.
> Von anderen spielen fange ich erst garnicht an, da sind es nämlich meist über 100 fps.


 
über 100? in welcher auflösung spielen sie denn? wer mgpu kauft/braucht hat doch eh meist 3 monitore am laufen  und bei den auflösungen hat man mit einer sgpu meist nur diashow


----------



## widder0815 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Wenzman schrieb:


> alle reden hier immer davon das man mit SGPU Karten  ''diashow'' spielt.
> 
> In crysis hat man mit einer gtx 580 auf ultra settings vollkommen flüssige 40-45 fps. Mit OC noch mehr.
> Von anderen spielen fange ich erst garnicht an, da sind es nämlich meist über 100 fps.


 
dann spiele Crysis mal mit 8xAA 1920-1080 alles Enthusiast ... alle reden immer von --> ich spiele das oder dieses auf anschlag ---> Crysis mit 8xAA ist nichtmal Anschlag 

also ich zocke Warhead mit 8xAA und habe immer über 60fps ... Microrukler nie gesehn und optik ist Hammer .
wenn eine gtx580 im PCGH Test bei 4xAA schon nur 29fps Bringt ... dann Kannste 8xAA knicken , ich werde heute mal die 16-32xAA versuchen wenn das mit annehmbaren fps geht ... dann kann ich sagen --> "ich zocke Crysis auf anschlag" und nicht anderst !

so hab es getestet ... Crysis Warhead mit --> 16xQ AA und die fps bleibt ebenfals über 60fps ... macht das mal mit eurer single gtx580


----------



## kmf (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Wenzman schrieb:


> alle reden hier immer davon das man mit SGPU Karten  ''diashow'' spielt.
> 
> In crysis hat man mit einer gtx 580 auf ultra settings vollkommen flüssige 40-45 fps. Mit OC noch mehr.
> Von anderen spielen fange ich erst garnicht an, da sind es nämlich meist über 100 fps.


Stell man ein Pic rein, wo man deine Behauptung nachvollziehen kann - die Ultrasettings ...

Mit SLi bei einer gewissen Qualitätseinstellung ist bei mir folgendes gerade noch möglich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Dann spiel mal in 3D und dazu noch SSAA! Dann spielst du auf maximalen Settings, abgesehen davon sieht man den Unterschied zwischen 8xAA und 32xAA keinen Funzel weit, hingegen ist der Unterschied von 32xAA auf 2/4xSSAA Gigantisch


----------



## Wenzman (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



kmf schrieb:


> Stell man ein Pic rein, wo man deine Behauptung nachvollziehen kann - die Ultrasettings ...
> 
> Mit SLi bei einer gewissen Qualitätseinstellung ist bei mir folgendes gerade noch möglich:
> 
> ...


 
Crysis ist 1 Spiel von vielen. 
Leute die das 3x tägl. spielen geilen sich doch nur an der Grafik auf, ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das jemand so ein stinkend langweiliges Spiel aus einem anderen Grund spielt. 

Es gibt derzeit 2 Spiele bei denen es mit 1 gtx 580 knapp werden kann und die sind  langweilig, alles andere ist ...ähm '' auf Anschlag''  spielbar mit um die 90-100 fps(ich rede von den Ingame settings und nicht irgendwelchen illegalen Texture packs aus dem i-net). 
Mit 3D hat man dann in etwa 55-60. Na und ? Vollkommen flüssig, mehr als 40 fps nimmt sowieso kaum jemand wahr, py. gesehen garnicht möglich.

Aber ich kann euch beruhigen, ich bin auch am überlegen mir noch eine 2 Gtx 580 dazuzustecken, aber nicht weil mir die Leistung einer einzigen derzeit nicht reicht, sondern weil ich mir lieber jetzt eine dazustecke als später.


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Also kurz mal OT, Texture Packs sind keinen Pifferling Illegal. Das sind einfach veränderte Texturen die die Grafik verbessern nichts weiter


----------



## Wenzman (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Also kurz mal OT, Texture Packs sind keinen Pifferling Illegal. Das sind einfach veränderte Texturen die die Grafik verbessern nichts weiter


 
Wird nicht von jedem tolleriert.


----------



## kmf (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Wenzman schrieb:


> Crysis ist 1 Spiel von vielen.
> Leute die das 3x tägl. spielen geilen sich doch nur an der Grafik auf, ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das jemand so ein stinkend langweiliges Spiel aus einem anderen Grund spielt.
> 
> Es gibt derzeit 2 Spiele bei denen es mit 1 gtx 580 knapp werden kann und die sind  langweilig, alles andere ist ...ähm '' auf Anschlag''  spielbar mit um die 90-100 fps(ich rede von den Ingame settings und nicht irgendwelchen illegalen Texture packs aus dem i-net).
> ...


 
Crysis doch nur deswegen, weil du in deinem Posting utopische FPS für dieses Game angegeben hast. 
Aber davon weg, darum gehts ja net, sondern ich red von minimum 4xSGSSAA, besser noch von 8xSGSSAA @1920x1200 in möglichst allen Games. Stell das mal bei dir ein und sag mir dann, ob deine Graka noch flüssigen Frameverlauf bringt. 

Man, es geht doch net um den längsten, sondern um den best... ähm - die beste Bildqualität.   Ansonsten braucht man wohl kein SLi.


----------



## <BaSh> (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Hallo, 
weiss nicht ob die Frage hier schonmal gestellt wurde daher stelle ich sie jetzt einfach einmal.
Entstehen denn auch Mikroruckler wenn man zum Beispiel an 3 Grafikkarten 3 Bildschirme hat? 
Beispiel AMD Eyefinity?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

3 getrennte Grafikkarten, 3 Bildschirme: Nein
Eyefinity (x Grafikakrten im Crossfire steuern 3-6 Bildschirme an): Ja

Die Ausgabe an sich spielt keine Rolle, wichtig ist das Berechnungsverfahren. Eyefinitiy und Nvidias Sourround verteilen die Ausgabe zwar auf mehrere Bildschirme, berechnen aber intern ein großes, zusammenhängendes Bild, bei mehreren Grafikkarten im CF bzw. SLI Modus. Eine getrennte Berechnung würde Split-Frame-Rendering entsprechen und damit wieder fps im Vergleich zu AFR kosten. (Ein Hd6970 Gespann erreicht im CB-Test beim Wechsel von 1920x1080 auf 2560x1200 bereits 10% mehr fps, als die Steigerung der Pixellast erwarten ließe)


----------



## Gast1111 (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



kmf schrieb:


> Crysis doch nur deswegen, weil du in deinem Posting utopische FPS für dieses Game angegeben hast.
> Aber davon weg, darum gehts ja net, sondern ich red von minimum 4xSGSSAA, besser noch von 8xSGSSAA @1920x1200 in möglichst allen Games. Stell das mal bei dir ein und sag mir dann, ob deine Graka noch flüssigen Frameverlauf bringt.
> 
> Man, es geht doch net um den längsten, sondern um den best... ähm - die beste Bildqualität.   Ansonsten braucht man wohl kein SLi.


 
8x SGSSAA wirst du wohl selbst mit 3 GTX 580 nicht in allen Games flüssig schaffen, wenn schon 2x SGSSAA in Metro 2033 (inklusive adv. DoF und Phys X) zuviel ist


----------



## Lolm@n (5. März 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> 8x SGSSAA wirst du wohl selbst mit 3 GTX 580 nicht in allen Games flüssig schaffen, wenn schon 2x SGSSAA in Metro 2033 (inklusive adv. DoF und Phys X) zuviel ist



Wobei ich mich frage wiso alle von der 580er Reden
Soweit ich weiss läuft Crysis besser auf Amd karten.
Ich hatte mal testweise 2*5870 CF drin und konte ohne SGSSAA alles auf max mit aa und af auf max mit ca 40-45 fps gamen

leider hab och das setup nicht mehr die karte wurde in einem Rechner von einem bekannten Verbaut (wurde auch dafür gekauft, war nur zum Testen bei mir im Rechner) sonst hätte ich ein Screen geliefert.

Mfg


----------



## axel25 (6. März 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

@Lolm@n: Crysis läuft auf AMD-Karten besser, da hast du Recht, trotzdem ist die GTX580 gleichauf mit der 6970 und in den restlichen Spielen besser, von daher nimmt man halt die Referenz, eben die GTX580.

Wo du die FPS hast, kommt auf die Umgebung an. Im Schnitt ein guter und zu erwartender Wert bei den beiden 5870ern, aber ich schätze mal, dass du in einem heftigem Gefecht wesentlich weniger gehabt hättest.


----------



## Watchy (6. März 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Danke für die ausführliche beleuchtung der Probleme und deren Folgen... 

Aber mal noch eine kleine Frage, ich hab schon ein bis zweimal gehört und gelesen, das Leute, die nur eine GraKa verbaut haben auch über Mikroruckler klagen, woher kommt das oder ist das nur eine verschobene Wahrnehmung

MFG Watchy


----------



## Gast1111 (6. März 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

@Lolm@n Crysis profitiert sehr stark von mehr Shadern und da ist eben AMD vorne (Deshalb haben sie ja auch eine höhere SP/DP Leistung)...
@Watchy Ich kann mir nicht erklären wie Mikroruckler an einer einzelnen Grafikkarte zu stande kommen sollten, da dort eig. die Frametimes sehr Regelmäßig sein sollten, 
das was du meinst sind evtl. Makroruckler also ganz normales Ruckeln des Games...


----------



## Lolm@n (6. März 2011)

axel25 schrieb:
			
		

> @Lolm@n: Crysis läuft auf AMD-Karten besser, da hast du Recht, trotzdem ist die GTX580 gleichauf mit der 6970 und in den restlichen Spielen besser, von daher nimmt man halt die Referenz, eben die GTX580.
> 
> Wo du die FPS hast, kommt auf die Umgebung an. Im Schnitt ein guter und zu erwartender Wert bei den beiden 5870ern, aber ich schätze mal, dass du in einem heftigem Gefecht wesentlich weniger gehabt hättest.



Okii
Ich bin nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand ich merks ^^

Ich gamte auch mit den beiden im SP Modus und kam nie oder praktisch nie unter 35fps und ich bin rel unempfindlich was das angeht 

MfG


----------



## axel25 (6. März 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

@Lolm@an: Kann schon sein, habe leider keine 5870.

Aber die 5870er müssen in dem Spiel ziemlich wegziehen.


----------



## wilsonmp (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Da werde ich wohl mal "just for fun" Crysis vom Grabbeltisch kaufen und das mal mit meinem CF 5970 Gespann anblinzeln 

Skaliert das überhaupt so gut?


----------



## Wenzman (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



wilsonmp schrieb:


> Da werde ich wohl mal "just for fun" Crysis vom Grabbeltisch kaufen und das mal mit meinem CF 5970 Gespann anblinzeln
> 
> Skaliert das überhaupt so gut?


 
4 Gpus würde ich mir nicht antuen, aber du hast damit in etwa etwas weniger Leistung als mit 2 gtx 580.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

@Wenzman Vllt. Overall, aber in Crysis wird er definitiv mehr FPS haben als mit 2 GTX 580.
Btw. Das MR muss bei 4 (AMD) GPUs ja Grässlich sein


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Über MR wird man sich in Anbetracht des Lags wohl nur noch selten Gedanken machen...


----------



## Gast1111 (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Stimmt bei 4 GPUs hat man auch nen Inputlag der reicht um einen Kaffee zu kochen


----------



## Clonemaster (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Wie schauts eigentlich aus mit zwei *z.B.* 5*8*70 gegenüber einer 5*9*70?
Gibts da Unterschiede zwischen 2 GPU's auf einer bzw. zwei PCB's, bezogen auf Mikroruckler?


----------



## Hübie (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Da es ein Softwareproblem ist: Nein.
Würde eine Engine von der Pieke auf MultiGPU getrimmt werden hätte man das Problem nicht. Wie man bei nVidia sieht kann man das Problem mittels Treiberoptimierung gut bis sehr gut beheben/umgehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Keine. Die Dual-GPU-Karten verwenden intern genau die gleiche Verbindungstechnik.


----------



## Wenzman (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Spürt man die Mikroruckler ab 55 -60 fps schon stärker oder wirklich erst bei den ganz niedrigen wie z.b. 20-30?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Hängt von der Person und der Ausprägung ab. Prinzipiell nimmt Mikroruckler (hohe Frametime bei einem Frame, niedrige beim nächsten) nicht ganz so schnell bewusst war, wei Makroruckler (hohe Frametime in mehreren aufeinander folgenden Frames), aber wie unflüssig die Wiedergabe sein muss, damit man selbst einen Ruckler wahrnimmt, ist von Person und Person unterschiedlich.


----------



## wilsonmp (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

So...

hat einer schon mal Crysis mit Eyefinity probiert?

Das frisst Leistung und skaliert besch..... mit Crossfire. Oder ich stell mich zu blöd an. Mit AA ist´s ganz dünn. 

Tja, so ist das eben. Blöde Idee (MGPU) aber ich muss da jetzt durch.


Nachtrag:

Nö, das sind keine Ruckler etc. 
Läuft flüssig, aber in verschieden langen Zeitabständen hängt das Bild für ca. 0,5 bis 1 Sekunde.


----------



## Gast1111 (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

So was sind MRs nur ich denke mit 1-0.5 Sekunden verschätzt du dich etwas, das müssten so ca. 0.1 Sekunden (max.) sein.
Aber das ist sehr schwer einzuschätzen, ich vermute auf Grund der Trägheit des Auges kommt es dir länger vor,
und wenn ich das Richtig sehe hast du 2 HD 5970 also 4 GPUs da sollte in vielen Spielen das Mikroruckeln sehr schlimm sein.
mfg


----------



## wilsonmp (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Nein. Zeitabstände sind ca. 5 sek. bis hin zu 30sek. Und wenn das Bild hängt, dann sind es sehr wohl ca 1sek. Aber auch mal länger. Die Zeit reicht um wie wild mit der Maus rumzufuchteln und zu schauen ob sie defekt ist. Ganz sicher. Mikroruckler sind anders.
Hab es auch mit deaktivierten Crossfire versucht. Musste dann allerdings die Einstellungen zurücknehmen. 
Da ist was anderes Faul.

Fühlt sich an wie Laderuckler/Hänger.


----------



## Wenzman (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Naja 4 gpus würde ich mir auch nicht antuen


----------



## wilsonmp (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Super Statement. 
Bringt mich unheimlich weiter.

Ich denke bei 6020x1080 ist 1GB Graka-Ram am Ende.


----------



## kamiki09 (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Also hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit Microrucklern:
Bei meinem alten Crossfire Gespann aus 2x Sapphire 5770 hatte ich nie Microruckler festgestellt.
Auch wenn ich mich noch so bemüht habe!

Als ich dann auf 2x Sapphire 6850 gewechselt habe, ist es mir dann aufgefallen, was damit gemeint ist!
Mit der ganz neuen Catalyst Version scheint es weg zu sein, allerdings habe ich es auch nur kurz testen können.
Da muß ich nochmal weiter testen.

Trotzdem komisch, das die älteren Karten scheinbar besser liefen, ich habe das vorher wirklich nie mit den 5770 gehabt.


----------



## Hübie (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Hast du die SSD auch im AHCI-Modus installiert? Sind Trim an und Superfetch aus? Schau mal im SSD-Thread. Deutet stark drauf hin  Schau auch mal mit dpc_latency Check obs keine Verzögerungen gibt. Irgendwas unterbricht laufende Operationen.
MR sind anders.


----------



## Gast1111 (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



wilsonmp schrieb:


> Super Statement.
> Bringt mich unheimlich weiter.
> 
> Ich denke bei 6020x1080 ist 1GB Graka-Ram am Ende.


 
1GiB sind schon je nach Game bei 1920x1080 am Ende (bspw. Crysis Warhead mit Rygel oder Metro 2033...)


----------



## Low (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Wenn man AA+AF etc. einschalten ja, ohne könnte es sogar funktionieren.


----------



## wilsonmp (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

@Hübie
Jo, läuft so. Habs damals nach dieser Anleitung gemacht:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/laufwerke-und-speichermedien/81317-anleitung-ssd-vom-einbau-bis-zur-konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html

Aber ist ja nur das Betriebssystem drauf ("C:")


Ansonsten hab ich mit den Einstellungen ein wenig herumexperimentiert. Kann jetzt bei 6020x1080 auf very high flüssig spielen. Aber nur wenn ich die Einstellung "Shader" nicht voll aufdrehe. Wenn ich AA anwähle, egal ob 2x oder höher, dann zeigt es sogar im Menu nur aller 5 Sekunden mal ein Bild. Soll heißen dort hakt es gewaltig. Bei AA-Einstellung kann man dann nicht einmal die Maus bewegen. Stockt dann tierisch. 

Auch funktioniert die FPS-Anzeige über MSI-Afterburner nicht in diesem Game. Also sowas krasses bezüglich eines Games hatte ich noch nie.

Mikroruckler hab ich ja in Kauf genommen. Wenn man zwei HD5970 zusammensteckt, dann weiß man was man tut ("antut"), oder hat keinen blassen Dunst von der Materie. Der Versuch macht klug.
Ich hatte es mir schlimmer vorgestellt.
Es gibt sehr viele Spiele, welche sehr gut skalieren. Bei L4D2 liegt die Auslastung der 4 GPUS beispielsweise bei mir immer über 90%. Bei 3x24" und 6020x1080 und maximalen Einstellungen. AA etc. alles auf Anschlag. Das bringt immer zwischen 90 und 160FPS. Und die Mikroruckler muss man wohl suchen (also ich). Gut ist jetzt nicht so aufwendig und eine Karte reicht da auch, aber da gäbe es Reserven.

Gibt aber auch manche Games bei denen die Auslastung der GPU´s ca. 4x 50% ist. Also eine Karte ist da Maximum.

Aber ich sage mir (wenn man etwas Mikroruckler-resistent ist), besser alles mit maximalen Details und Mikroruckler, als alles mögliche zurückdrehen zu müssen. Dann kann ich mir ein Game auch erst in 2 Jahren kaufen.
Wenn es bei Nvidia Eyefinity gäbe, hätte ich wahrscheinlich zwei 580er. Die 6990 sind ja nicht der "Wurf" für mich, da warte ich mal ab was es als nächstes gibt

Wer nie Crossfire bzw. Sli probiert hat, sollte mit seiner Meinungsfindung vorsichtig sein. Ich denke ca. 75% derer, welche da groß tönen, haben es nie versucht.
Man sollte nicht alles verteufeln, aber auch fairerweise die Nachteile nicht verschweigen. Ich finde es schade, denn dabei ist sehr viel Potential.
Da helfen weder Fanboys noch Leute mit "Hörensagen".


----------



## kamiki09 (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Meine Meinung zu Crossfire(Erfahrung):
Wenn man wie ich keine Möglichkeiten für längere Grafikkarten hat, sollte man es reskieren.
Es hat sich für mich gezeigt, das wenn die Karten lange genug auf dem Markt sind, die entsprechenden Treiber Abhilfe schaffen können, wie es auch in meinem Fall war.
Wie gesagt, meine alten 5770 im CF hatten nie Microruckler, die 6850 CF seit der neuen Catalyst Version endlich auch nicht mehr.
Und wenn ich mal ein Board habe, was SLI kann, werde ich auch das mal wagen.


----------



## Hübie (14. März 2011)

Low schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man AA+AF etc. einschalten ja, ohne könnte es sogar funktionieren.



Laut MSI Afterburner brauche ich bei 1680x1050@4xAA/16xAF schon 1300MB. Und ich nutze das Vanilla Crysis Warhead 

Ich hatte lang genug CF und bin nun froh ne einzelne nVidia-GPU zu haben. Deutlich ruhigeres Bild bei guter Performance. War neulich beim Freund mit 2 HD5870 und gleichen settings in Metro. Flimmern ohne Ende. Gleiches in JC2.
Kann aber nix über die 6000er sagen, da ich keine Erfahrung damit habe.

LG Hübie


----------



## Wenzman (16. März 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

ich hätte mal eine Frage, wirkt sich eine SSD bei Multi gpu  positiv auf die Mikroruckler aus ?
Ist dann die Kommunikation der Karten besser/schneller (Bild 1 u. Bild 2 berechnen)?


----------



## Hübie (16. März 2011)

Ganz klar ein Nein. Ein Freund hat ne SSD und 2 HD 5870. Ändert nix an der Problematik. Die Verzögerungen sind engineseitig bedingt. Lediglich texturestreaming geht Verzögerungsfrei.

LG Hübie


----------



## Wenzman (16. März 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Hübie schrieb:


> Ganz klar ein Nein. Ein Freund hat ne SSD und 2 HD 5870. Ändert nix an der Problematik. Die Verzögerungen sind engineseitig bedingt. Lediglich texturestreaming geht Verzögerungsfrei.
> 
> LG Hübie


 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Alle Leute, die sich über MR Gedanken machen, sollten mal einen Blick ins Bonusmaterial zur neuen PCGH werfen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-pc-games-hardware-05-2011-a.html#post2820195

- AMD ist nicht mehr schlechter als Nvidia
- aber ne GTX590 hat z.T. höhere Frametimes, als eine GTX580


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Hallo alle zusammen !
Ich stehe vor dem Problem, dass meine AMD/Sapphire 5870 Vapor-X 2 GB V-RAM für mein Monitor-Setup 3x 24'' (Landscape 5760x1200) nicht mehr ausreichend Leistung hat. *Need for Speed Shift 1* lief noch prima, *Shift 2 Unleashed* ruckelt mit maximal 23 FPS 'rum  Ergo will ich jetzt auf zwei Stück dieser Bildzauberer
EVGA GeForce GTX570 SC+ Backplate
ALTERNATE
im SLI-Verbund aufrüsten. Somit werde ich mich auch der Problematik des Mikroruckelns stellen müssen. Ich freue mich über viele Postings zu Mikroruckler bei Rennspielen im allgemeinen, aktuell von Interesse ist natürlich *Shift 2 Unleashed*. Geplant ist der Kauf von DiRt 3 DiRT® 3™, Offizielle Website | Erscheinungstermin, Demo, Videos, Screenshots, News und Angebote Ganz gerne spiele ich noch Bulletstorm Bulletstorm | Epic Games | EA (ungeschnittene, internationale Version ), GTA IV - Episodes from Liberty City Grand Theft Auto: Episodes from Liberty City und ähnliches. Ja, auch hier wären Praxiserfahrungen zu Mikroruckeln von Interesse.
Danke & Greetz


----------



## axel25 (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ich fürchte, du wirst um Multi-GPU nich drumrum kommen.

Was die PCGH im Tset festgeställt hat, ist, dass die GTX590 entwedre kaum bis nicht wahrnehmbares Mikroruckeln zeigt, wenn man es aber merkt, dann scheint sie richtig zu ruckeln, während AMD das Problem immer hat, sich dafür aber kaum  Ausreißer erlaubt.
Siehe dazu aber den Link in ruyvens Post .

Kommt auf das Spiel an, für deinen Fall fördert vielleicht Google etwas zu Tage.


----------



## kamiki09 (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Also ich habe jetzt schon öfter verschiedene Crossfire Ausführungen verwendet und hatte nie Probleme.
Solange im Bios der Punkt "Peer to peer transfer between GPUs" aktiviert ist, ruckelte bei mir nie irgendetwas. 
Und die Treiber sollten aktuell sein!
Von daher glaube ich nicht, das AMD das Problem immer hat.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



axel25 schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, du wirst um Multi-GPU nich drumrum kommen.
> Was die PCGH im Tset festgeställt hat, ist, dass die GTX590 entwedre kaum bis nicht wahrnehmbares Mikroruckeln zeigt, wenn man es aber merkt, dann scheint sie richtig zu ruckeln, während AMD das Problem immer hat, sich dafür aber kaum  Ausreißer erlaubt.


Wie ich anführte, will ich mir 2x GTX 570 zulegen. Vergleichsweise hätte ich somit mehr Grafikpower als mit einer GTX 590, gelle  Also bisher wurde mir in Sachen Multi-GPU meistens nVidia empfohlen. Den seinerzeit geposteten Weblink bin ich gefolgt und habe mir die Benchmarks angesehen, zumeist ist in Sachen Mikroruckeln nVidia besser. Noch einmal meine Bitte, falls jemand Erfahrungen mit Multi-GPU'ing hat, bitte her mit euren Postings!


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ich kann die CF/SLI nur empfehlen wenn du richtige Leistung haben möchtest ! 

Ich habe selbst wie in meiner Signatur zu sehen ist CF am laufen und kann echt nicht darüber klagen !! Die Power ist echt erstaunlich und schlägt sogar die GTX 580 in manchen Games um weitem 
In keinem Game habe ich weniger als 50 FPS  Und in den meisten Games habe auch nicht weniger als 70 FPS  Also ich bin mit meinem Crossfire Verbund mehr als zufrieden und werde es auch noch länger behalten!

Kontra:

Am Anfang hatte ich erstmal Probleme alles so einzurichten das alles läuft bis ich es aber dann hinbekommen habe und alles gut lief ! 
Dann kam der Treiber 11.2 vom AMD raus und ich hatte mit dem gleich mal den von AMDler gehassten 99% Idle Bug -.- ! Das hatte ich dann solange bis 11.4 Beta raus kam ! Aber auch da war er noch vorhanden und ich war fast soweit die Karten zu verkaufen und zu Nvidia zu wechseln !!! Durch den Treiber 11.4 wurde aber die Leistung von meinen Karten sowas von verbessert, das ich mir doch noch überlegte sie zu behalten ! 

Jetzt aber genug der schlechten Neuigkeiten 

Pro:

AMD hat es endlich geschafft den 99% Idle Bug zu fixen !!! Treiber 11.4 vom 5.April geladen, installiert und siehe da endlich Ruhe mit den Problemen !
Jetzt kann ich meine Karten auch ohne Probleme behalten und mit der Leistung alles spielen ohne das was ruckelt  

Ich hätte dir vor dem gefixtem Treiber eher zu SLI geraten, da es da so Probleme nicht gibt ! Aber da AMD endlich nach 4 Monaten etwas unternommen hat und das Problem gefixt hat kannst du auch ruhig AMD Karten nehmen z.B. wie ich 2x HD 5870 für 300€ die durch den neuen Treiber auch gleich nochmal mehr Leistung bekommen  (Für den Preis und die Leistung echt TOP)

Lautstärke/Hitze:

Also 2 Karen im Crossfire/SLI sind allgemein lauter !! Also meine Karten z.B. brüllen bei Crysis 2 richtig los da ich keine Karten mit extra Kühler besitze !
Mit einer Wakü wirst du das aber auch zur Seite geschafft haben oder eben extra leise Kühler  CF/SLI Verbund Karten werden automatisch wärmer da mehr Abwärme ! Aber auch das ist im Rahmen. 
Bei mir sind es gerade mal 3°C mehr als mit 1 Karte !

Zu den Mikrorucklern:

Also ich hatte am Anfang auch Angst wegen den Mikrorucklern ! Als ich dann aber Crossfire hatte und ein par Games getestet habe war ich echt erstaunt ! Ich selbst nehme da keinerlei Mikroruckler war !!!
Man merkt sie ja eigentlich erst unter 60 FPS richtig aber da du mit den Karten echt nie unter 60 FPS kommst außer bei Metro 2033 aber selbst da wirst du kaum welche spüren, ist das eigentlich keine große Sache 
Ich muss auch noch sagen das sich das mit den Mikrorucklern bei AMD echt gebessert hat !! Damals war es ja noch so das du mit AMD Karten im CF kein schönes Gefühl beim gamen hattes wegen den Mikrorucklern !
Aber jetzt ist das so gut wie vom Tisch und man merkt keinen Unterschied zu Nvidia.

Bei Benchmarks bekommt man da durch echt eine Menge Punkte aber das zählt ja nur zu den Benchern unter uns 

Leistungsaufnahme:

Wenn du Crossfire/SLI nutzen willst musst du dir auch im klaren sein, das die Stromrechnung auch höher steigt !
Man sollte sich deshalb vorher darüber informieren wie viel eine Karte verbraucht und was dann noch eine zweite Karte verbraucht !
Aber das denke ich weis du auch 


Schlusswort:

Also ich kann dir wie am Anfang geschrieben Crossfire/SLI nur empfehlen und du wirst auch Freude damit haben !
Mit 2x GTX 570 bist du sehr gut dabei, obwohl du für die Hälfte des Preises 2x HD 5870 bekommen kannst und du dich nicht mehr fürchten müsstest das es Probleme gibt etc. ! Dank neuem Treiber bekommste auch richtig mehr Leistung dazu 


Ich hoffe der Beitrag hilft dir etwas  Habe mein Bestes gegeben auch wenn ich selten solche Beiträge schreibe !
Bei weiteren Fragen kannst du dies gerne stellen ^^


LG streetjumper16

Edit: Würde mich über eine Bewertung des Beitrages sehr freuen das es mein erster richtiger Beitrag war  Und ich hoffe das es euch auch etwas hilft


----------



## PREESTYLE (17. April 2011)

Chris du hast alles gegeben 



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Wie ich anführte, will ich mir 2x GTX 570 zulegen. Vergleichsweise hätte ich somit mehr Grafikpower als mit einer GTX 590, gelle  Also bisher wurde mir in Sachen Multi-GPU meistens nVidia empfohlen. Den seinerzeit geposteten Weblink bin ich gefolgt und habe mir die Benchmarks angesehen, zumeist ist in Sachen Mikroruckeln nVidia besser. Noch einmal meine Bitte, falls jemand Erfahrungen mit Multi-GPU'ing hat, bitte her mit euren Postings!



Ich würde eher raten 2x GTX580 oder 2x GTX560ti
Und JA! Du hast mehr Leistung (sprich fps, als bei einer 590)
Der Unterschied zwischen der 560ti und der 570 ist eher gering.

Oder eben 2x 6870 oder 2x 5870

PS: Die 590 brennt bei vielen gerade ab  Schlechter Wurf von nvidia


----------



## Gast1111 (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

@Brennmeister bei der hohen Auflösung würd ich dir wenn du mit AA spielst von den nV´s doch eher abraten und zu einer 2 HD 5870 oder 2 6950/70 raten wegen des höheren Speichers der bei den 570'ern doch schnell voll sein sollte.
mfg


----------



## brennmeister0815 (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



> streetjumper16


 Vielen Dank für Dein ausfühliches Posting, top 



> PREESTYLE


 Ich tendiere eher zu 2x GTX 580 ALTERNATE Eine Zweite 5870er gleicher Art SAPPHIRE- HOME ist fast unmöglich zu beschaffen. In den Weiten des Webs habe ich bislang nichts passendes gefunden...



> Wa1lock


 Auch wegen ausreichend Speicher tendiere ich eher zur GTX 580 mit immerhin 1,5 GB V-RAM. AA/AF ist nicht _so'n_ Thema für mich, hauptsache es läuft erst mal flüssig auf 5760x1200 

Nochmal wegen Mikroruckelns (zurück zum Thema ): Bei Egoshootern gibt es bisweilen sichtbare Mikroruckler bei Seitwärtsbewegungen. Nun, bei Rennspielen geht's auch öfters mal seitwärts, z.B. beim driften. Also ich spiele meistens aus der Cockpit- oder Motorhauben-Perspektive... Keine Ahnung, ob das in Sachen Mikroruckeln einen Unterschied macht  Maßgeblich ist derzeit, dass Shift 2 flüssig auf 3x 24'' läuft. Der Erste Patch soll unter anderem den SLI/Crossifre-Bug beheben.


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Maßgeblich ist derzeit, dass Shift 2 flüssig auf 3x 24'' läuft. Der Erste Patch soll unter anderem den SLI/Crossifre-Bug beheben.



Danke das es dir gefällt 

Also wie ich schon sagte habe ich mit meinen Karten in Shift2 70-80 FPS auf 1920x1080p !! Ich denke das du bei deiner Auflösung ca. 50 FPS haben wirst mit 2 x HD 5870 !
Du könntest ja deine 2 GB verkaufen und dir 2x HD 5870 mit 1GB kaufen die weniger kosten wie 1x GTX 580 und mehr Leistung bieten


----------



## brennmeister0815 (17. April 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Danke das es dir gefällt
> Also wie ich schon sagte habe ich mit meinen Karten in Shift2 70-80 FPS auf 1920x1080p !! Ich denke das du bei deiner Auflösung ca. 50 FPS haben wirst mit 2 x HD 5870 !
> Du könntest ja deine 2 GB verkaufen und dir 2x HD 5870 mit 1GB kaufen die weniger kosten wie 1x GTX 580 und mehr Leistung bieten


Hmmm, 1 GB V-RAM könnten bei der "Monster-Auflösung" vielleicht knapp werden... Und wenn ich mit etwas Glück eine zweite, passende 5870er mit 2 GB V-RAM finde, ist das Leben (auch mit Shift 2) wieder schön 
Warum muss Gutes immer so teuer sein  2x 580er reißen nicht nur ein Loch, nein, einen Krater in die Brieftasche 



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Danke das es dir gefällt
> Also wie ich schon sagte habe ich mit meinen Karten in Shift2 70-80 FPS auf 1920x1080p !! Ich denke das du bei deiner Auflösung ca. 50 FPS haben wirst mit 2 x HD 5870 !
> Du könntest ja deine 2 GB verkaufen und dir 2x HD 5870 mit 1GB kaufen die weniger kosten wie 1x GTX 580 und mehr Leistung bieten


Wie hoch ist bei Dir die V-RAM Auslastung mit Shift 2 bei Full-HD? Wie lässt sich das feststellen (Tool)?! Ein kurzes "How to" wäre mir sehr hilfreich, thx


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagen könntest  mit was ich das auslesen kann dann werd ich mal schauen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagen könntest  mit was ich das auslesen kann dann werd ich mal schauen



Das ist ja meine Frage  Gibt es ein Tool, mit dem sich die V-RAM Auslastung im Spielbetrieb auslesen/protokollieren lässt?

Mich interessiert, wieviel V-RAM Shift 2 mit hohen/maximalen (InGame-)Grafikeinstellungen bei FullHD belegt. Dann lässt sich abschätzen, wieviel es bei 3x 24'' sein könnte...


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Also bei Win 7 und AMD Karten kann man keine Vram Auslastung auslesen leider 

Aber bei mir läuft Shift 2 auf jedenfall flüssig


----------



## brennmeister0815 (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

O.K., schade das dies nicht möglich ist  Also bleibt nur Try & Error, auch in Sachen Mikroruckler lasse ich mich überraschen. Deinen Aussagen nach ist Shift 2 mit 2x AMD-GraKa/Crossfire _kein_ Kanditat für (extreme) Mikroruckler, auch weil bei Dir ausreichend FPS anliegen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

So ist es !!

Ich habe allgemein keine Mikroruckler in Games ! Und bei 80 FPS merkt man auch überhaupt keine


----------



## brennmeister0815 (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Man muss schon _sehr_ genau hinsehen:
YouTube - Uneven frametime distribution in multi-GPU systems - an illustration in slow motion
Die super slow-motion zeigt es auf. Das dargestellte Szenario ist ja auch der "worst case", eben zum aufzeigen von Mikrorucklern. Da man bei Shift meistens in einer Vorwärtsbewegung und seltenst unter 100 Sachen unterwegs ist, werden sich über diese lästigen Mikro-ding-da-bums-da  im Spielgeschehen drüber wegsehen lassen...
Schon aus Kostengründen ist die Option, eine zweite http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?leg=&psn=000101&pid=335 dem Rechenknecht zu gönnen, attraktiv. Die 2 GB V-RAM werde ich wohl auch brauchen...


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Du könntest natürlich auch eine 2. HD 5870 mit nur 1 GB Vram dazu setzen !! Solange es die gleichen Taktraten sind läuft auch alles problemlos 
Hast dann halt 3 GB Vram aber das reicht natürlich auch mehr als genug finde ich !!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

O.K., wenn das funzt  Den Mikrorucklern wird's so oder so egal sein  Werd' mich mal umschauen... Zu gegebener Zeit poste ich meine Erfahrungen hier 'rein


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Okay dann bin ich mal gespannt 

Aber sollte eingentlich keine Probleme geben !!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> So ist es !!
> 
> Ich habe allgemein keine Mikroruckler in Games ! Und bei 80 FPS merkt man auch überhaupt keine


 
Blöde Frage:
Wenn du Frameraten hast, bei denen du eh keine Mirkoruckler registrieren würdest, wie willst du dann beurteilen, ob die Frametimes schwanken?


----------



## Gast1111 (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

@Streetjumper, brennmeister 
Man kann wie in meinem Artikel auch steht nicht die V-RAM Größen nicht addieren, was auf das AFR zurück zu führen ist,
die V-RAM Auslastung von nVidia Karten während eines Games sollte man mit GPU-Z Auslesen können.

Mfg


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Streetjumper, brennmeister
> Man kann wie in meinem Artikel auch steht nicht die V-RAM Größen nicht addieren, was auf das AFR zurück zu führen ist,
> die V-RAM Auslastung von nVidia Karten während eines Games sollte man mit GPU-Z Auslesen können.
> Mfg


 Ich bin schon bei der Rechercher nach einem gleichen Exemplar meiner http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?leg=&psn=000101&pid=335 Selten wie Goldstaub, das gute Stück...
Hmmm, habe gerade *GPU-Z 0.5.3* am laufen. Folgende Were werden angezeigt: *GPU Core Clock, GPU  Memory Clock, GPU Temeperature, Fan Speed, GPU Load, Fan Speed, GPU  Temp. #1, GPU Temp. #2, VDDC*. Füllstandsanzeige des V-RAM  Jedenfalls  kann man sich mit dem kleine schwarzen Pfeil "Show  Current/Lowest/Highest/Average Reading" anzeigen lassen.
So weit so nett, in Sachen Füllstand V-RAM bin ich aber leider immer noch nicht schlauer...


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Bei AMD Karten kann keine Vram Auslastung angezeigt werden ! Habe es schon mit AIDA64 versucht aber auch da wird es nicht erkannt !!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Bei AMD Karten kann keine Vram Auslastung angezeigt werden ! Habe es schon mit AIDA64 versucht aber auch da wird es nicht erkannt !!


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Und hast du etwas herausgefunden wegen CF HD 5870 2GB mit 1GB ?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Nö, ich seh' zu eine zweite, gleiche GraKa zu bekommen. M.E. gibt es zum Aspekt unterschiedlicher V-RAM Größen keine Probs, solange die GPU die Gleiche ist. Ergo: Einmal bitte zweimal die gleiche GraKa


----------



## Gast1111 (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

@Brennmeister Ja das geht nur mit nV Karten, hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen 
@all Wenn dum eine HD 5870 (1 GiB) mit einer HD 5870 (2 GiB) zusammenschaltest hast du effektiv 1 GiB V-RAM
und damit bei deiner AUflösung ca. 1 FPS


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Also mein Kumpel hat eine 1GB Karte und eine 2GB Karte eingebaut, und er hat 3GB Vram zu Verfügung !! Also es sollte machbar sein !

Kannst ja mal eine 1GB Karte kaufen und wenn es bei dir nicht gehen sollte wieder zurück schicken !!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich -mit etwas Glück- das gleiche Modell der SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X HD5870 2GB V-RAM erstanden. Damit wäre die Frage der Speicherproblematik für mich erledigt. Da es sich nicht um die aktuellste Baureihe handelt, bin ich in der Sache Mikroruckler _sehr_ gespannt!
[Anfang]
Wie verbinde ich meine drei Monitore korrekt mit den dann zwei Grafikkarten? Es wurde mir bekannt, dass bei einer zweiten Karte gleichen Typs, alle Stecker wo sie sind (an _einer_ Grafikkarte) bleiben sollen. Die zweite Karte dient _nur_ der Berechnung 
[Ende] 
Oder soll ich besser einen neuen Thread öffnen?


----------



## Gast1111 (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

@Streetjumper, jede Graka berechnet ein Bild, dh. Abwechselnd. Da kann man nichts addieren...
@Brennmeister korrekt


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Brennmeister korrekt


 Thx 
Dem Vorgenannten weiter folgend, dann den Kabelwust (2x DVI, 1x DisplayPort) in die GraKa, welche im Slot *PCIe x16_1* steckt?! Die andere steckt dann im Slot *PCIe x16_2 *(Mutterbrett: ASUS Rampage II Extreme). Oder wurschtegal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gibt's Unterschiede in Sachen Mikroruckler bei AMD's 5er bzw. 6er-Reihe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Immer diese _newbie_-Fragen


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Gibt's Unterschiede in Sachen Mikroruckler bei AMD's 5er bzw. 6er-Reihe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die 6er Reihe skaliert besser im Crossfire als die 5er Reihe ! Aber AMD hat das ja alles verbessert und deswegen gibt es  auch mit der 5er Reihe keine Probleme !! Wie gesagt ich stelle keine Mikroruckler fest auch wenn die Frames mal unter kommen was aber selten der Fall ist !


----------



## Gast1111 (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Bei der 5er Reihe sind die MRs noch etwas ausgeprägter - s. PCGH 05


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Hm, danke für die -ehrlichen- Antworten. Die gekaufte zweite GraKa ist auf dem Versandweg. Bin wirklich seeehr gespannt, wie sich das GraKa-Duo und Shift 2 mit dem ersten Patch "vertragen". Mehr "Ruck" oder "Zuck" 
Öhm, da war meinerseits noch 'ne offene Frage: 





> Dem Vorgenannten weiter folgend, dann den Kabelwust (2x DVI, 1x DisplayPort) in die GraKa, welche im Slot PCIe x16_1 steckt?! Die andere steckt dann im Slot PCIe x16_2 (Mutterbrett: ASUS Rampage II Extreme). Oder wurschtegal


----------



## Gast1111 (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Es ist eig. ziemlich Wurscht wo du die Kabel ansteckst, natürlich ist es einfacher sie einfach an der 1. zu lassen ansonsten eben so wies passt


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Es passt- und dies passt mir  Noch passender wäre es, wenn die GraKa eher heute als nächste Woche da wäre  Mal schau'n...
[Ende]


----------



## streetjumper16 (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ich würde dir aber dann gleich raten den ganz neuen Treiber drauf zu machen  Sonst bekommst du Probleme wie ich in meinem Beitrag geschrieben hatte 

Wenn noch mehr Fragen anstehen immer her damit


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Na, ich wollte so vorgehen:
1. Derzeitige Treiber deinstallieren, CCleaner und Driver Cleaner putzen lassen.
2. Zweite GraKa einbauen und beide mit der Crossfire-Brücke verbandeln.
3. Aktuelle Treiber von AMD (Catalyst Software Suite/Catalyst Software Suite *with APP removed* (64 bit)  und ATI Catalyst Application Profiles  ATI Radeon) herunterladen und mein Eyefinity-Setup neu einrichten.
Hmmm, etwas vergessen, noch etwas zu beachten


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Es reicht wenn du normal deinstallierst !! Aber wenn du sicher gehen willst kannst es auch so machen 

Lade dir den Treiber hier runter !!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/146952-amd-s-99-bug-behoben.html

Den wirst du auch brauchen sonst bekommste den 99% Idle Bug


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Also neee, wenn ich 'nen "Buggy" haben möchte, dann sowas: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke für den Hinweis  So vermeide ich zu 99% diesen lästigen Bug  Und ich hab' echt andere Sorgen (Mikroruckler ) als mir noch _sowas_ ins Haus zu holen...


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Glaub mir der Bug ist nervender als diese angeblichen Mikroruckler  

Wenn du den Bug einmal im Game bekommst, hängt sich dein Rechner auf und du kannst neu starten !! Mikroruckler hingegen siehste da kaum welche ! Ich sehe da auf jeden Fall keine !!


----------



## Hübie (21. April 2011)

Da beide Karten die selben Informationen im RAM haben kann die 2GB Karte nur 1GB nutzen. Kann der MSI Afterburner keine VRAM-Auslastung bei AMD-Karten auslesen? Sonst mal Ray Adams ATi-Traytools probieren. Bin mir sicher das ich es mit meinen alten 4850er machen konnte.

LG Hübie


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Gut Ding will Weile haben  In der Zwischenzeit habe ich mir eine zweite Grafikkarte SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X HD5870 2GB SAPPHIRE- HOME besorgt. Die neuesten AMD-Treiber, Version 11.4 (Display Driver, OpenCL Driver, Catalyst Control Center, ATI Catalyst Application Profiles), sind installiert. Nachdem mit Patch 1.01 Shift 2 nun auch für Crossfire/SLI sozusagen gerüstet ist, testete ich auch in Sachen Mikroruckeln ausführlich. Meine ersten Erfahrungen sind durchweg positiv  Shift 2 läuft auf 6048x1200 (AMD Eyefinity) mit 35-50 FPS flüssig wie Butter in der Sommersonne  Mikroruckler konnte ich keine feststellen  Vielleicht sind die Ruckler so mirko, dass man diese glatt übersieht 
Wie auch immer, Bulletstorm läuft auf 1900x1200 ebenfalls einwandfrei, keine Mikroruckler oder nennenswerte Input-Lags festzustellen.
Das Leben ist (wieder) schön


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Freut mich zu hören


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Freut mich zu hören


 Jap  Und _keine_ Mirkoruckler festzustellen, ich habe _ganz genau_ hingesehen! Insbesondere auf die -naja- ausreichenden FPS bezogen umso erfreulicher  Bin gespannt, wie es sich bei DiRT3 verhalten wird...


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Mai 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Meine ersten Erfahrungen sind durchweg positiv  Shift 2 läuft auf 6048x1200 (AMD Eyefinity) mit 35-50 FPS flüssig wie Butter in der Sommersonne  Mikroruckler konnte ich keine feststellen  Vielleicht sind die Ruckler so mirko, dass man diese glatt übersieht
> Wie auch immer, Bulletstorm läuft auf 1900x1200 ebenfalls einwandfrei, keine Mikroruckler oder nennenswerte Input-Lags festzustellen.





brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Jap  Und _keine_ Mirkoruckler festzustellen, ich habe _ganz genau_ hingesehen! Insbesondere auf die -naja- ausreichenden FPS bezogen umso erfreulicher  Bin gespannt, wie es sich bei DiRT3 verhalten wird...



Und wieder ein zufriedener Neu-Multi-GPU-User. Willkommen im Club!
Wie ich schon immer sagte: Die Panikmache wegen Mikrorucklern wird oftmals übertrieben!


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Sobald ich meine 2. GTX 580 kaufe kann ich auch noch ein paar Vid. selber machen


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Also deine Erklärung ist super
Darüber braucht man nicht zu diskutieren!
Ich finde halt nur die ewigen Diskussionen über M-GPU teilweise übertrieben. Mikroruckler....Treiberprobleme....bla....blubb....ich bin seit längerem wirklich zufriedener M-GPU-User

Aber wie gesagt: Deine Erklärung ist top!!!!


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Danke!
Klar es ist eben so, man ist Teilweise etwas eingeschränkt, ob man nun diese Einschränkungen in Kauf 
nehmen will oder nicht ist die Frage


----------



## Clonemaster (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ich sehe das größte Problem in den Leuten die noch nie mehr als eine GPU
benutzt haben, aber mit den Standartbegriffen zum Thema MGPU um sich werfen, 
z.B. Mikroruckler, Temperaturen, diverse Probleme.. 
So ist das ganze Thema extrem negativ in die breite Gesellschaft hineingewachsen.


Die Erklärung ist gut gelungen 

Genau wie beim Motorradfahren, muss man es erst selbst gemacht haben, um darüber 
urteilen zu können 





Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich finde halt nur die ewigen Diskussionen über M-GPU teilweise übertrieben. Mikroruckler....Treiberprobleme....bla....blubb....ich bin seit längerem wirklich zufriedener M-GPU-User



Auch ich bin seit Jahren glücklich und werde wohl nie weniger als 2 GPUs in meinem PC haben, allein weils besser aussieht 


MfG Clonemaster


----------



## salamandabiko (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Mein Zwillingsbruder hat einen neuen PC mit einer HD 5970 bekommen (). Gleich nach Ankunft und Installation der neusten Treiber hat er erstmal 'ne Runde Crysis Warhead auf 1900x1200 gezockt. Wir konnten auch nach 2h Crysis Warhead und NF Most Wanted keine Mikroruckler feststellen .


----------



## Hübie (15. Mai 2011)

Nicht jeder ist empfindlich genug um die Wahrzunehmen, manch einer lässt sich das durch Suggestion einimpfen und manch einer nimmt sie tatsächlich wahr. In meiner langen Erfahrung konnte ich sie in Benchmarks bemerken, aber beim Zocken ignorieren  Tatsache ist das es eine ungleichmäßige Frameverteilung gibt. Diese wird jedoch oft (vor allem von Non-MGPU-Nutzern) als bash- und/oder Anti-Kaufargument angeführt. Stört einen potenziellen Käufer diese Tatsache nicht, kommen Hitzprobleme und Energieverbrauch ins Spiel (Strom kann man übrigens nicht verbrauchen).
Also allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz: Gut das es noch Menschen ohne Verstand gibt  (ich beziehe mich da ein)


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Hübie schrieb:


> Also allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz: Gut das es noch Menschen ohne Verstand gibt  (ich beziehe mich da ein)


 Jup! Es läuft's ohne (für mich) störende Mikroruckler, dass es mich glatt um den Verstand bringt  Nee, im Ernst, die Temperraturentwicklung bekommt man je nach Kartendesign in den Griff, die erhöhte Leistungsaufnahme (nicht Stromverbrauch ) lässt sich mit einem potenten Netzteil managen. Wer sich zwei GraKa's leistet, sollte noch etwas Kleingeld für ein passendes Netzteil übrig haben... Heute werde ich mir NfS Underground 2 wieder installieren, mit Dragozool's prima Texturenmod, AF/AA auf 'Anschlag', ggf. mit dem Universal Widescreen Patcher auf allen drei Monitoren. Aber auch auf 'nur' 1920x1200 wäre es O.K. In Sachen Grafikleistung und Mikroruckler brauche ich mir wohl keine Sorgen zu machen...


----------



## Jan565 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Habe jetzt 2 5850 im Rechner und habe bissher auch noch keine MR erlebt. Kein Wunder, unter 50FPS läuft auch bei mir nichts


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt 2 5850 im Rechner und habe bissher auch noch keine MR erlebt. Kein Wunder, unter 50FPS läuft auch bei mir nichts



Spiel mal Metro 2033 mit 1920x1080, DX11, AA x4 etc.  Da kommst du schnell unter 40 FPS  Aber sonst komm ich auch nicht unter 50 FPS !!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Hübie schrieb:


> und Energieverbrauch ins Spiel (Strom kann man übrigens nicht verbrauchen).



Energie kann man nicht verbrauchen - Strom, d.h. elektrische Energie, dagegen sehr wohl, z.B. in dem man ihn thermische umwandelt.


----------



## Gast1111 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Damit ist Strom aber wohl nich verbraucht sondern umgewandelt (transformiert) in thremische Energie, oder?


----------



## Hübie (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Energie kann man nicht verbrauchen - Strom, d.h. elektrische Energie, dagegen sehr wohl, z.B. in dem man ihn thermische umwandelt.


 
Wir reden hier nur von elektrischer Energie  Strom jedenfalls lässt sich nicht verbrauchen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Damit ist Strom aber wohl nich verbraucht sondern umgewandelt (transformiert) in thremische Energie, oder?


 
Und ist das kein verbrauchen? Vorher ist Strom/elektrische Energie da. Danach nicht mehr. Das ist für mich ein Verbrauch von Strom.
Wenn man Umwandlungen in etwas vollkommen anderes nicht als "Verbrauch" bezeichnen würde, dann gäbe es gar keinen Verbrauch. Z.B. ein Verbennungsmotor verbraucht Benzin und Sauerstoff ja auch, in dem er sie in Wärme, CO2 und H2O umwandelt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Energie kann man nicht verbrauchen - Strom, d.h. elektrische Energie, dagegen sehr wohl, z.B. in dem man ihn thermische umwandelt.


 
Wie willst du fließende Elektronen verbrauchen? Die bleiben erhalten aber die Energie (verbraucht/umwandelt) sich, wird in verschiedene andere Energiezustände umgewandelt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Die Elektronen bleiben erhalten und die Energie bleibt erhalten, ja - aber beides wird getrennt und es liegen letztlich keine fließenden Elektronen mehr vor (oder, ganz von Anfang ausgehen: Keine Potentialunterschiede, die Elektronen zum fließen bringen würden)
Um das Verbrennungsbeispiel beizubehalten: Die Atome liegen auch weiterhin vor und die Energie auch. Aber die Energie steckt nicht mehr als chemische Energie in den aus den Atomen aufgebauten Verbindungen. Der Kraftstoff wurde verbraucht.


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Er wurde wenn dann aufgebraucht nich verbraucht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Wenn das für dich ein Unterschied ist 
Der allgemeine Sprachgebrauch verwendet "verbrauchen", wenn etwas im Prozess verschwindet.


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Gut dass Jemand soviel ENERGIE verbraucht hat um mir das Prinzip hinter den Microrucklern näher zu bringen


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn das für dich ein Unterschied ist
> Der allgemeine Sprachgebrauch verwendet "verbrauchen", wenn etwas im Prozess verschwindet.


 
Ist ein bissel viel OT, meinst du nicht? 
@ Snuggles Danke


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Der Ladungsunterschied wird verbraucht oder wenn du es genau nimmst die Arbeit wird verbraucht die der Dynamo braucht um den Ladungsunterschied zu erzeugen damit der Strom (Elektronen) fließt.


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

So moin Leute,
hatte diese Woche nochmal die Gelegenheit SLI mit 2 neuen und 2 alten Grakas zu testen,
selbstverständlich hab ich mir nen paar Notizen gemacht:
 GTX 580 SLI:
-sehr schnell
-unregelmäßig Mikroruckler
-Abstände von min. 10 sec zwischen den Rucklern
-Große Vorteile durch SLI (FPS Plus)
-Unwesentlicher Lautstärkeanstieg

8800GT SLI:
-Vorteile (FPS) nicht erwähnenswert (20 auf 32 FPS bspw.)
-Großer Lautstärkeanstieg
-Regelmäßig Mikroruckler
- Abstände von ca. 3-5 sec

Mein Fazit:
Da hat sich eine Menge getan, eigentlich wollte ich auch noch 2 GTX 280er testen, die waren aber kaputt 

Gruß


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Hört sich doch gut an.

Mit welchen Games hast du denn getestet?


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Wir haben folgendes gezockt:
Crysis Warhead (Das hatte echt krass MRs)
CiV 5
Anno 1404
Crysis 2 (sau wenige)
Bad Company 2
AC Brotherhood
Fear 3

Also eigentlich recht durchwachsen, gerade bei FEAR hats aber extrem genervt


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ich sehe sie irgendwie nie welche mit meinen 2 GTX

Ich spiele aber auch immer mit aktiviertem VSync, vielleicht liegt es daran.
So hatte ich bei Brotherhood überhaupt keine MRs und bei C2 auch nicht.


----------



## david430 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> So moin Leute,
> hatte diese Woche nochmal die Gelegenheit SLI mit 2 neuen und 2 alten Grakas zu testen,
> selbstverständlich hab ich mir nen paar Notizen gemacht:
> GTX 580 SLI:
> ...


 
ich hatte auch en 8800 gt sli system. war damit eigentlich zufrieden. wie bei dir geschildert gibt es ein mehr von über 50%. und von 20 fps auf 32 ist eigentlich schon ordentlich. aber wenn sich das nochmals gebessert hat, dann ist sli ja ne super sache.  leider werde ich mir aufgrund meines cubes wohl kein sli system mehr zulegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> GTX 580 SLI:
> -sehr schnell
> -unregelmäßig Mikroruckler



Frage: Wie hasst du die unregelmäßige Frametime-Verteilung gemessen? (bei "sehr schnell"en Grundframeraten ist sie ja nicht immer spürbar)



> -Große Vorteile durch SLI (FPS Plus)



Heißt in Zahlen (und in Flüssigkeit!)?



> 8800GT SLI:
> -Vorteile (FPS) nicht erwähnenswert (20 auf 32 FPS bspw.)



>50% mehr fps sind nicht erwähnenswert 
Ich würde das als Unterschied zwischen "kaum" und "ganz gut" spielbar bezeichnen.


----------



## boxleitnerb (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Falls noch nicht hier im Thread erwähnt, kann man mit dem Programm Dxtory Mikroruckler praktisch eliminieren (hat einen fps-Limiter an Bord, der für eine fast perfekt gleichmäßige Frameausgabe sorgt). Kostenpunkt: 32 Euro.

Und nein, ich hab das Tool nicht geschrieben und kenne den Programmierer auch nicht, also keine Schleichwerbung


----------



## Gast1111 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Frage: Wie hasst du die unregelmäßige Frametime-Verteilung gemessen? (bei "sehr schnell"en Grundframeraten ist sie ja nicht immer spürbar)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Moin 
Also ich habe sie nicht gemessen, sondern man merkt es eben (bzw. "Stopuhr" ) Du merkst ja wenns ruckelt - sonst würde es ja nicht stören 
2. Vorteil lag bei ca. 50-80 Prozent  Bedeutet man konnte dannach SSAA anmachen
3. Ja es ist vllt erwähnenswert, ich meinte damit aber eher dass man trotzdem ein schlechteres Spielgefühl hat und auch mit 32 FPS lohnt es sich nicht 2 88GT in SLI zu betreiben

@boxleitnerb Ich übernehme es in den Artikel


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Hmm - also bei den "Messungen" würde ich ein anderes Fazit ziehen:
- SLI bringt heute genauso viel, wie früher
- 8800GT sind auch im Doppelpack noch ziemlich lahm
- GTX580 sind so schnell, dass eine zweite keinen Unterschied in der Flüssigkeit macht


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm - also bei den "Messungen" würde ich ein anderes Fazit ziehen:
> - SLI bringt heute genauso viel, wie früher
> - 8800GT sind auch im Doppelpack noch ziemlich lahm
> - GTX580 sind so schnell, dass eine zweite keinen Unterschied in der Flüssigkeit macht



Dem Fazit schließe ich mich an.



			
				boxleitnerb schrieb:
			
		

> Falls noch nicht hier im Thread erwähnt, kann man mit dem Programm Dxtory Mikroruckler praktisch eliminieren (hat einen fps-Limiter an Bord, der für eine fast perfekt gleichmäßige Frameausgabe sorgt). Kostenpunkt: 32 Euro.
> Und nein, ich hab das Tool nicht geschrieben und kenne den Programmierer auch nicht, also keine Schleichwerbung



Eigentlich sollte das aktivieren von VSync den gleichen Effekt haben. Durch das synchronisieren mit der Bildwiederholfrequenz des Screens dürfte es eigentlich auch keine MR mehr geben.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass Mikroruckler bei weitem nicht so dramatisch sind, als das sich ein Tool für 32€ lohnen würde. Im Normalfall, mit aktuellen Mid Range/High End Karten sind die Framerates soch hoch, dass man sowieso keine MR mehr wahrnehmen kann.


----------



## Gast1111 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Mein Fazit war:
-88GT Im Doppelpack sind immernoch *zu *lahm
-GTX 580 im SLI bringt max. Vorteile bei der Bildquali
-MRs wurden inzwischen "gedrückt"
mfg


----------



## boxleitnerb (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte das aktivieren von VSync den gleichen Effekt haben. Durch das synchronisieren mit der Bildwiederholfrequenz des Screens dürfte es eigentlich auch keine MR mehr geben.
> 
> Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass Mikroruckler bei weitem nicht so dramatisch sind, als das sich ein Tool für 32€ lohnen würde. Im Normalfall, mit aktuellen Mid Range/High End Karten sind die Framerates soch hoch, dass man sowieso keine MR mehr wahrnehmen kann.


 
Hm jein.
Vsync hilft nicht, denn die Ursache ist die Frameverteilung, nicht zuviele fps. Und die Ursache der schlechten Frameverteilung ist, dass die CPU zu schnell die Aufträge für die Bilder raushaut und die Grafikkarten nicht hinterherkommen. Hier sorgt ein fps-Limiter für fast perfekte Frametimes.

Sehr anschauliche Erklärung von tombman aus dem 3DC:



> Also, Beispiel:
> 
> Du hast zb 40fps AVG. Das wären dann 25ms AVG pro frame. Also 50ms AVG für 2 frames.
> Jede Karte braucht jetzt aber eigentlich 50ms für EINEN frame, nur zusammen schaffen sie zwei frames in 50ms.
> ...




Die Framerates sind bei mir (GTX580 SLI) im Bereich 35-60fps...weil ich einerseits VSync nutze und andererseits Downsampling und SGSSAA anwende wo immer möglich. Sonst bräuchte ich auch kein SLI. Klar sind 32 Euro blöd, aber wenn ich 800+ Euro für Grafikkarten ausgebe, tun 32 Euro nicht wirklich weh - vor allem wenn Games in den derben Qualitätseinstellungen erst so richtig spielbar werden.

z.B. in Crysis 1 hatte ich bei 40-45fps ein ziemlich unrundes Spielgefühl. Mit fps-Limiter läuft es bei 30 oder 35fps perfekt. Selbst 4-way SLI läuft prima damit und butterweich. Positiver Nebeneffekt: Man spart noch Strom.

Wenn ich am Wochenende mal Zeit habe, poste ich ein paar Frametimes. Videos wären zu groß und man muss das selbst erlebt haben, das ist schwer zu vermitteln.

Es gibt übrigens noch andere Tools mit fps-Limiter, allerdings funktionieren diese oft nicht unter allen APIs (Tommtis SSAA-Tool), kosten noch viel mehr Geld (nthusim) oder sind nicht primär als Limiter gedacht (fraps bei der Videoaufnahme).

Ich hab mir die Dxtory Lizenz mit einem anderen User geteilt - das ist zwar nicht ganz fair, aber da man das Programm ohne Nachfrage auf zwei Rechnern installieren darf, ist es problemlos möglich.
An Dxtory gefällt mir weiterhin, dass alle Einstellungen profilabhängig arbeiten. D.h. ich kann problemlos in Spiel A auf 35fps, in Spiel B auf 45 usw. limitieren, wenn ich es einmal eingestellt habe. Sehr komfortabel


----------



## steveO (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Hy leute ^^ ... Ich möchte mir demnächst das multi GPU Monster GTX 590  kaufen ... da es sich aber hierbei um 2 GPu´s handelt , weiss ich nicht wie der sachverhalt  ist im SLi Modi ... hat  Nvidia das microrukeln gefixt ;?? ..
Ich plane nur sli , triple sli steht nicht zur dispos.  

. komentare und VerbesserungsVorschläge sind erwünscht ^^


----------



## boxleitnerb (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Die 590 ist nichts anderes als zwei kastrierte (runtergetaktete) 580er auf einer Platine. Probleme sind dieselben. Mikroruckeln ist nicht gefixt - ist die Frage, ob das technisch überhaupt möglich ist.


----------



## steveO (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ja das weiss ich .
 Hm :S ! stir...  ist das denn bei dual sli so tark war zu nehmen ? xD
kann mir jemand erklären wie die framelimiter funktionieren und wie mann sie hand habt  und vorallem woher mann sie bekommt ^^ thx !


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Hm jein.
> Vsync hilft nicht, denn die Ursache ist die Frameverteilung, nicht zuviele fps. Und die Ursache der schlechten Frameverteilung ist, dass die CPU zu schnell die Aufträge für die Bilder raushaut und die Grafikkarten nicht hinterherkommen. Hier sorgt ein fps-Limiter für fast perfekte Frametimes.



Das sehe ich anders. Bei VSync müssen die Grakas auf den Screen warten d.h. sie müssen im Prinzip fertig gerenderte neue Frames zurück halten bis der Screen das vorherige Frame fertig "aufgebaut" hat. In dem Fall sind unterschiedliche Frame-Timings unerhebllich, da die Grakas die Frames sowieso schneller rendern als der Screen sie ausgeben kann und so immer Frames in der Warteschleife stehen.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass Mikroruckeln nichts mit der CPU zu tun hat, sondern mit der gewählten Rendermethode (AFR) und der Synchronisation der Grafikkarten untereinander.


Außerdem halte ich dieses Tool für genau so seriös und sinnvoll wie irgendwelche Tuning Tools für Windows die einem 50% mehr Leistung versprechen. Mit anderen Worten gar nicht.....
Denn man muss sich doch fragen, warum seriöse (kostenlose) GPU-Tools wie der Nvidia Inspector solche Funktionen dann nicht schon längst ebenfalls anbieten?


----------



## boxleitnerb (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Die CPU spielt natürlich rein, denn:
Bei SFR oder anderen Methoden, bei denen alle GPUs am selben Bild rechnen, passt das wunderbar. CPU gibt den Auftrag, Bild wird berechnet (währenddessen rechnet die CPU schon weiter für den nächsten Auftrag), Bild wird ausgegeben. Es verhält sich von der Frameverteilung also wie eine Singlekarte. Bei AFR sieht das eben anders aus, und die Vorarbeit muss ja auch gemacht werden, eben durch die CPU. Die ist eben viel schneller als die GPUs. Es hängt natürlich auch mit AFR zusammen, aber das heißt nicht, dass das Zusammenspiel CPU/GPUs egal ist.

Du kannst das gerne anzweifeln, aber der Limiter funktioniert 1a. Ich stelle heute Abend mal ein paar Frametimes mit und ohne rein. Vsync ändert rein gar nichts am Mikroruckeln. Mir wäre es auch lieber, wenn so eine Funktionalität kostenlos im Treiber angeboten würde, aber das gibt es nunmal nicht.

Btw: Seriösität hat mit Kosten nichts zu tun.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Die CPU spielt natürlich rein, denn:
> Bei SFR oder anderen Methoden, bei denen alle GPUs am selben Bild rechnen, passt das wunderbar. CPU gibt den Auftrag, Bild wird berechnet (währenddessen rechnet die CPU schon weiter für den nächsten Auftrag), Bild wird ausgegeben. Es verhält sich von der Frameverteilung also wie eine Singlekarte. Bei AFR sieht das eben anders aus, und die Vorarbeit muss ja auch gemacht werden, eben durch die CPU. Die ist eben viel schneller als die GPUs. Es hängt natürlich auch mit AFR zusammen, aber das heißt nicht, dass das Zusammenspiel CPU/GPUs egal ist.



Oha. Eine CPU ist viel schneller als eine GPU?
Schon mal was von einer CPU-Limitierung gehört, die gerade bei Multi-GPU Systemen gerne auftritt?
Sprich der Fall, dass die GPUs die Frames viel schneller rendern als die CPU sie liefern kann. 
Eine CPU ist geradezu gähnend langsam gegenüber einer GPU....Nicht umsonst wird immer häufiger auf GPGPU gesetzt.



> Du kannst das gerne anzweifeln, aber der Limiter funktioniert 1a. Ich stelle heute Abend mal ein paar Frametimes mit und ohne rein. Vsync ändert rein gar nichts am Mikroruckeln. Mir wäre es auch lieber, wenn so eine Funktionalität kostenlos im Treiber angeboten würde, aber das gibt es nunmal nicht.



VSync sollte Aufgrund der Arbeitsweise den Effekt auf jeden Fall verhindern, weil die Frametimings wie gesagt keine Rolle spielen.



> Btw: Seriösität hat mit Kosten nichts zu tun.



Oft genug schon.
Und dieser Kram ist in meinen Augen nur Geldmacherei.


----------



## boxleitnerb (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Oha. Eine CPU ist viel schneller als eine GPU?
> Schon mal was von einer CPU-Limitierung gehört, die gerade bei Multi-GPU Systemen gerne auftritt?
> Sprich der Fall, dass die GPUs die Frames viel schneller rendern als die CPU sie liefern kann.
> Eine CPU ist geradezu gähnend langsam gegenüber einer GPU....Nicht umsonst wird immer häufiger auf GPGPU gesetzt.



Ich bin mit meinem SLI fast nie im CPU-Limit, wozu auch? Ich fahre solche Bildqualitätssettings, dass ich meistens zwischen 30 und 50 fps und im GPU-Limit liege. Wenn ich das nicht tun würde und im CPU-Limit wäre, hätte ich so hohe fps, dass die Mikroruckler nicht auffallen würden.

Rechne doch mal mit dem Beispiel: CPU 10ms, GPU 50ms für zwei Bilder, 25ms für ein Bild. Lasse ich SGSSAA usw. weg, nähert sich die Rechenzeit für ein Bild auch den 10ms an -> die Frameausgabe wird gleichmäßiger. Dann hätte ich nicht 10-40-10-40 sondern z.B. 10-15-10-15, was wesentlich homogener wäre. Aber eben auch so hohe fps, dass ein SLI irgendwie sinnlos ist.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> VSync sollte Aufgrund der Arbeitsweise den Effekt auf jeden Fall verhindern, weil die Frametimings wie gesagt keine Rolle spielen.



Ich liefere dir heute Abend gerne frametimes als Beweis, kann dir aber schon jetzt sagen, dass VSync nicht hilft. Ich habe das vor etwa einer Woche in Crysis getestet. 4 Einstellungen:
a) ohne Limiter, ohne Vsync
b) ohne Limiter, Vsync
c) Limiter, ohne Vsync
d) Limiter, Vsync

Nur bei c) und d) hatte ich gleichmäßige Frametimes, bei a) und b) nicht.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Oft genug schon.
> Und dieser Kram ist in meinen Augen nur Geldmacherei.



Das Programm ist für was ganz anderes gedacht. Der fps-Limiter ist nur eins von vielen Features (die ich aber nicht nutze). Glaub was du willst - für SLI/CF-Nutzer ist so ein Limiter eine Wohltat, wenn man sich in niedrigen fps-Bereichen bewegt. Nachdem ich das Tool in anderen Foren bekannt gemacht hatte, gab es nur positives Feedback, das den Nutzen bestätigt. Ich brauch dir da nichts zu beweisen. Probier die Demo-Version doch selbst aus, wenn du SLI hast


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Du brauchst mir nix zu beweisen. Mit Photoshop kann ich selber umgehen


----------



## boxleitnerb (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Gut, mit so einer Anschuldigung hast du dich selbst disqualifiziert. Ich tu hier doch nicht was für die Community und lass mich dann so blöd anmachen von Leuten wie dir. Das ist echt das Letzte!


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Die Bedeutung eines grinsenden Smileys scheint dir nicht so ganz klar zu sein.....


----------



## steveO (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

2 streiten sich , und der dritte... der freut sich nicht = ( ! 
haha xD kann mir bidde jmn auf meine frage antworten ;? 
^^ THX LG ...


----------



## Deimos (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> VSync sollte Aufgrund der Arbeitsweise den Effekt auf jeden Fall verhindern, weil die Frametimings wie gesagt keine Rolle spielen.


VSync hat keinen Einfluss auf die Frametimes, da hat boxleitnerb schon recht.
Wenn man mit CF/SLI ohnehin um die 60 FPS rumgurkt, verschlimmert sich der Effekt sogar.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2011)

Deimos schrieb:
			
		

> VSync hat keinen Einfluss auf die Frametimes, da hat boxleitnerb schon recht.
> Wenn man mit CF/SLI ohnehin um die 60 FPS rumgurkt, verschlimmert sich der Effekt sogar.



Das mag sein.
Bei mir läuft bei 60Fps + VSync alles butterweich.... Und da bin ich nicht der einzige.


----------



## boxleitnerb (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Den ersten Teil deiner Frage habe ich leider nicht so ganz verstanden.

Der Framelimiter sorgt dafür, dass die Bilder regelmäßig ausgegeben werden. Ich schätze, die fertigen Bilder werden zeitlich "sortiert". Dass das Programm vor dem Rendern bei der Abfolge der Aufträge eingreift, glaube ich eher nicht.

Probier mal dxtory oder nthusim in den kostenlosen Demoversionen aus. Oder Tommtis SSAA-Tool. Alle drei findest du einfach per Google. Testen ist besser, bevor man evtl. Geld ausgibt.
Bedienung ist kinderleicht: Einfach Wert eintragen und Häkchen setzen, fertig. Die Programme sollten eher vor dem Spiel schon laufen, damit sie den Prozess erkennen und eingreifen können.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft bei 60Fps und VSync alles butterweich.... Und da bin ich nicht der einzige.



Ja und? Das ist ja auch völlig normal. 60fps sind 16,6ms für ein Bild, das ist recht wenig. Richtig interessant mit den Mikrorucklern wird es doch erst ab 40fps abwärts, weil dann die Sprünge in den Frametimes deutlicher spürbar werden.

25fps sind mit SLI unspielbar (für mich), mit nur einer GPU mitunter aber noch als flüssig zu betrachten (in Crysis 1, in anderen Spielen mag das wieder anders aussehen).


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Ja und? Das ist ja auch völlig normal. 60fps sind 16,6ms für ein Bild, das ist recht wenig.



Es ging sich ja auch um diesen Post, der so nicht stimmt:



Deimos schrieb:


> Wenn man mit CF/SLI ohnehin um die 60 FPS rumgurkt, verschlimmert sich der Effekt sogar.



--------------------------



boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Richtig interessant mit den Mikrorucklern wird es doch erst ab 40fps abwärts, weil dann die Sprünge in den Frametimes deutlicher spürbar werden.



Alles unter 60Fps und ohne VSync ist für mich eh absolut uninteressant, da Tearing in meinen Augen die Optik erheblich stört....


----------



## boxleitnerb (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ja da geb ich dir Recht. 60fps ist unkritisch. Für mich steckt da halt noch mehr Potential drin für weitere Bildverbesserungsmaßnahmen.

Weniger als 60fps und VSync ist ja möglich, das ist kein Problem. Wenn einen Triple Buffering nicht stört, müssen es nicht unbedingt 60fps sein.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Ja da geb ich dir Recht. 60fps ist unkritisch. Für mich steckt da halt noch mehr Potential drin für weitere Bildverbesserungsmaßnahmen.
> Weniger als 60fps und VSync ist ja möglich, das ist kein Problem.



Du hast mich natürlich neugierig gemacht, und die Demo werde ich auf jeden Fall mal antesten


----------



## boxleitnerb (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

So, ich hab folgendes gemacht:
Crysis 2, Anfang des Spiels in dem Backsteingebäude. Hab mir eine Stelle rausgesucht, wo ich so 30-40fps hatte (2560x2048, DX11 Ultra) und bin dieselbe kurze Strecke immer wieder mit unterschiedlichen Einstellungen abgelaufen. Frametimes hab ich über 5 Sekunden aufgenommen.

Kein Limiter, kein VSync


Spoiler



28.349
      23.407
      27.281
      25.138
      25.545
      26.826
      23.981
      27.048
      24.53
      26.502
      34.673
      20.609
      30.382
      27.12
      25.82
      25.866
      26.244
      26.421
      24.843
      24.774
      25.546
      25.673
      24.945
      27.337
      23.346
      25.962
      24.713
      26.881
      23.843
      26.638
      24.904
      26.43
      24.726
      35.354
      23.206
      27.355
      24.891
      27.847
      27.509
      23.181
      39.429
      27.383
      23.053
      30.66
      28.036
      23.049
      28.41
      25.861
      25.582
      26.729
      24.314
      27.787
      24.236
      26.955
      24.834
      26.883
      24.82
      36.216
      22.888
      28.109
      24.834
      28.651
      28.419
      22.592
      29.444
      25.96
      37.292
      22.525
      29.586
      26.336
      26.885
      29.268
      22.755
      37.79
      18.112
      35.008
      27.225
      25.519
      30.81
      23.622
      41.927
      30.518
      23.832
      28.715
      41.878
      47.759
      22.856
      28.832
      43.624
      25.156
      41.355
      17.043
      36.07
      36.367
      40.028
      34.37
      24.386
      39.027
      20.526
      38.22
      36.186
      40.1
      35.594
      24.012
      36.797
      22.292
      37.475
      28.12
      21.448
      25.293
      30.405
      26.392
      43.174
      24.501
      31.866
      27.988
      38.31
      24.577
      30.403
      25.239
      32.569
      30.241
      25.716
      31.253
      25.165
      30.536
      27.562
      28.11
      28.619
      39.436
      37.795
      22.038
      36.396
      38.94
      31.243
      13.725
      45.455
      28.686
      38.58
      29.891
      33.767
      43.491
      24.782
      30.998
      31.552
      32.623
      20.474
      33.183
      27.953
      30.123
      29.506
      23.409
      31.626
      29.041
      34.965
      28.897
      31.505
      35.617
      28.88
      24.968
      29.982
      28.142
      34.919
      28.758
      23.779
      25.061
      29.998
      22.076
      25.783
      28.659
      20.7
      26.72
      24.661



Kein Limiter, VSync


Spoiler



8.6
      42.094
      8.339
      41.444
      8.479
      40.821
      9.302
      40.626
      8.621
      42.739
      8.297
      41.161
      8.738
      40.896
      8.299
      40.952
      8.545
      42.725
      7.904
      41.997
      8.219
      41.471
      7.991
      41.596
      8.29
      42.649
      8.091
      41.991
      8.291
      42.249
      7.924
      43.393
      18.107
      31.757
      17.426
      33.953
      16.268
      34.082
      16.477
      46.602
      8.217
      41.291
      8.383
      42.288
      7.798
      41.252
      8.36
      40.666
      8.296
      41.838
      8.172
      40.88
      8.345
      41.013
      8.325
      41.372
      8.195
      41.07
      8.289
      41.679
      23.675
      25.763
      23.083
      27.347
      23.572
      27.559
      23.436
      27.422
      22.755
      27.249
      23.215
      27.507
      23.863
      26.916
      24.104
      27.054
      22.946
      27.601
      23.233
      28.354
      22.839
      32.328
      45.36
      28.879
      39.152
      18.452
      39.619
      18.468
      38.739
      20.875
      37.65
      26.184
      39.843
      17.201
      17.733
      36.251
      28.313
      24.626
      34.571
      26.349
      39.448
      19.392
      39.354
      18.957
      39.628
      26.863
      39.851
      25.322
      40.776
      18.712
      39.486
      19.917
      38.895
      27.207
      39.255
      26.967
      39.504
      19.279
      40.404
      19.038
      38.838
      27.582
      40.116
      26.403
      39.915
      25.182
      38.824
      18.946
      32.171
      32.762
      38.51
      23.993
      32.894
      23.216
      38.356
      17.769
      38.141
      18.094
      37.779
      30.201
      37.277
      17.485
      37.241
      11.724
      37.989
      28.793
      31.484
      23.754
      34.941
      17.614
      35.678
      17.247
      37.422
      23.798
      34.751
      24.89
      35.478
      17.012
      35.35
      17.711
      35.606
      24.137
      34.703
      24.099
      34.683
      18.41
      32.419
      15.585
      16.747
      30.691
      15.068
      31.106
      15.164
      30.342
      14.639
      31.501
      14.55
      31.632
      14.338
      31.638
      14.632
      31.938
      17.487



Limiter, VSync


Spoiler



32.606
      34.03
      32.81
      33.302
      32.707
      34.105
      33.058
      32.86
      33.981
      33.061
      33.061
      33.993
      32.98
      32.98
      33.952
      32.953
      33.044
      33.94
      33.743
      32.293
      34.056
      33.017
      32.808
      34.078
      33.27
      32.777
      34.115
      32.979
      33.133
      33.76
      33.207
      32.774
      34.219
      32.923
      33.063
      33.959
      33.018
      32.947
      33.923
      33.061
      33.32
      33.727
      33.083
      32.874
      34.11
      33.133
      33.253
      33.692
      33.081
      33.305
      34.023
      32.802
      33.226
      33.991
      33.12
      33.012
      33.784
      33.314
      32.529
      34.516
      32.562
      34.617
      34.572
      32.802
      32.297
      34.091
      32.902
      32.806
      34.154
      32.898
      33.1
      33.637
      32.792
      32.885
      34.343
      33.884
      33.006
      34.205
      32.067
      33.561
      33.638
      32.886
      31.778
      43.276
      23.774
      33.196
      34.06
      33.269
      32.472
      35.642
      32.055
      32.405
      34.043
      34.19
      32.075
      33.489
      33.031
      33.063
      33.917
      33.152
      32.819
      34.401
      32.794
      33.423
      34.599
      33.003
      32.861
      34.164
      32.894
      33.363
      34.873
      32.137
      32.96
      33.685
      32.764
      33.204
      35.309
      31.903
      33.483
      34.314
      32.48
      33.302
      33.787
      32.974
      32.418
      34.082
      32.991
      32.784
      34.074
      32.64
      33.384
      34.085
      33.062
      32.913
      34.899
      32.025
      32.986
      34.399
      31.447
      33.308
      33.892
      32.647
      33.081
      33.811
      33.09
      32.945
      33.921
      33.143
      33.09



Man sieht sehr schön:



Durch VSync (und Triple Buffering) entstehen erst die Rucklerpaare. Ohne VSync ist die Frameverteilung gleichmäßiger
Mit Limiter ist die Verteilung immer gleichmäßig
Das war alles mit 4,3 GHz. Ich hab dasselbe auch mit 2,3 GHz gemacht, aber die Ergebnisse verwirren mich etwas, denn einen richtigen Trend (ob die MR besser oder schlechter werden) ist da nicht auszumachen. Wohl ein Problem der Reproduzierbarkeit der Benchszene.


----------



## Deimos (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

@boxleitnerb

Interessant. Muss mir die paar Seiten zuvor mal durchlesen 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Es ging sich ja auch um diesen Post, der so nicht stimmt:
> 
> 
> Deimos schrieb:
> ...


 Damit meine ich, wenn du nicht konstante 60 FPS, d.h. Einbrüche auf z. B. 50 hast, macht das das (Mikro)ruckeln noch schlimmer, weil dann u. U. auch noch die Verzögerung durch von VSync abgewarten Bildwechsel hinzukommt.

Was stimmt daran nicht?

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## boxleitnerb (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Dafür gibt es ja Triple Buffering, das bei Nvidia standardmäßig bei VSync aktiv ist. Dadurch findet eine Entkopplung der Framerate von der Wiederholfrequenz des Monitors statt. Mit TB sollte eigentlich nichts ruckeln, man hat nur einen minimalen Inputlag.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



boxleitnerb schrieb:


> die Ergebnisse verwirren mich etwas, denn einen richtigen Trend (ob die MR besser oder schlechter werden) ist da nicht auszumachen. Wohl ein Problem der Reproduzierbarkeit der Benchszene.



Wenn du vor hast, dass durch ein paar weitere Wiederholungen zu kompensieren, würden mich zusätzliche Tests mit Rendering auf nur einer Karte und ggf. subjektive Flüssigkeitsbewertungen bei unterschiedlichen Messungen interessieren.


----------



## Deimos (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

@boxleitnerb: Meines Wissens schon, wenn du unter 60 FPS (resp. die Wiederholfrequenz des Monitors) fällst. Schau mal hier oder hier.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Deimos schrieb:


> Damit meine ich, wenn du nicht konstante 60 FPS, d.h. Einbrüche auf z. B. 50 hast, macht das das (Mikro)ruckeln noch schlimmer, weil dann u. U. auch noch die Verzögerung durch von VSync abgewarten Bildwechsel hinzukommt.
> 
> Was stimmt daran nicht?



Dann hättest du dich klarer Ausdrücken müssen

Wenn die Framerate unter 60Fps fällt, dann limitiert VSync auf 30Fps, was auch bei einer Single-Karte nicht mehr all zu flüssig ist....

Bleibt die Framerate konstant über 60 Fps, was z.B. in Crysis 2 + DX11 + Hi-Res-Tex problemlos klappt (bei mir ~80Fps@F-HD), dann läuft jedes Spiel auch mit 2 GPUs super flüssig.
Denn wenn das nicht so wäre, dann hätte ich kein Dual-GPU......


----------



## boxleitnerb (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du vor hast, dass durch ein paar weitere Wiederholungen zu kompensieren, würden mich zusätzliche Tests mit Rendering auf nur einer Karte und ggf. subjektive Flüssigkeitsbewertungen bei unterschiedlichen Messungen interessieren.


 
Ich bin auch am überlegen, ob ich die Tests besser in Bewegung oder im Stillstand durchführen sollte. Ich hab noch welche, wo ich mich nicht bewegt habe, aber merkwürdigerweise waren die fps *höher* mit 2,3 GHz und der Limiter hat nicht so gut geglättet (immer mal wieder 40ms Ausreißer dazwischen statt nur 33ms). Ich mach das glaub ich nochmal, das wurmt mich. Und Single-GPU dazu, ja.

Flüssigkeitsbewertungen kommen auch dazu. Dazu muss ich mich zwangsläufig bewegen, aber vielleicht ist es nicht so schlimm, wenn es nicht komplett reproduzierbar ist mit den Frametimes. Weißt du, ob ich irgendwie Tastatureingaben per Skript simulieren kann? Dann wäre es wirklich immer genau gleich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Flüssigkeitsbewertungen kommen auch dazu. Dazu muss ich mich zwangsläufig bewegen, aber vielleicht ist es nicht so schlimm, wenn es nicht komplett reproduzierbar ist mit den Frametimes. Weißt du, ob ich irgendwie Tastatureingaben per Skript simulieren kann? Dann wäre es wirklich immer genau gleich.


 
Ich persönlich würde sowas einfach über ein Tastenmakro auf der Tastatur machen. Aber eigentlich sollte einfaches Strafen schon genug Bewegung erzeugen und "eine Taste gedrückt halten" ist ja recht leicht zu replizieren. Einfach den Anfangspunkt abspeichern und dann strafen, bis z.B. ein Baum genau vorm Fadenkreuz ist. So hat man definierte Start- und Endpunkte und eine (vom Spiel) festgelegte Geschwindigkeit dazwischen. 3-4 mal wiederholen muss man es ggf. trotzdem, weil Vegetationsrendering&Co sicherlich auch Zufallsprozesse enthält - aber das ist ja dann eine Sache von Sekunden.


----------



## boxleitnerb (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ja, ist wohl einfacher so. Nachdem ich 4 Aufzeichnungsprogramme durchprobiert hab, hab ich aufgegeben - keines hat funktioniert wie es sollte im Spiel.

Den Mittelwert aus den Frametimes kann ich aber nicht bilden, dazu sind die Zeitabstände zu fein. Ich kann es nur als Vergleich daneben stellen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ich spiel sowieso lieber mit Originalzahlen rum


----------



## boxleitnerb (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

So, es gibt Neuigkeiten. Sag mir mal, ob ich mit den vielen Diagrammen deinen Thread zuspammen soll oder ob die Verlinkung zu meinem Thread reicht 

[Sammelthread] Mikroruckler - Entstehung, Benches, Einfluss von GPU-Anzahl und CPU, Lösungsansatz - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Hi,
ich werde ihn auf jeden Fall in den Startpost übernehmen/verlinken


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Bleibt die Framerate konstant über 60 Fps, was z.B. in Crysis 2 + DX11 + Hi-Res-Tex problemlos klappt (bei mir ~80Fps@F-HD), dann läuft jedes Spiel auch mit 2 GPUs super flüssig.
> Denn wenn das nicht so wäre, dann hätte ich kein Dual-GPU......


 

Das kann auch nur einer sagen der noch nie Mafia 2 gezockt hat.


----------



## Gast1111 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

@Sniper Ich hab mit meinem Sys (s. Sig) im Mafia Bench ca. 66 FPS??


----------



## Cook2211 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Das kann auch nur einer sagen der noch nie Mafia 2 gezockt hat.



Mafia 2 ist eines meiner Lieblingsspiele und läuft absolut flüssig auf meinem Sys. Ich weiß also ehrlich gesagt nicht worauf du hinauswillst?


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Na ja. Mikroruckler nimmt jeder ein wenig anders wahr, aber wie man sowas als "flüssig" bezeichnen kann, ist mir unverständlich. 

Test: Radeon HD 6900 CF vs. GeForce GTX 500 SLI (Seite 20) - 24.01.2011 - ComputerBase

Ich habe es selbst schon gezockt und auch mit vsync war das ganze für mich absolut unakzeptabel.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Bei mir ruckelt es jedenfalls nicht. Und irgendwelche Diagramme sagen wohl kaum etwas darüber aus, wie flüssig ein Spiel auf dem Screen letztlich aussieht. Ich meine, wenn du das anhand eines Diagramms erkennen kannst, wie das Spiel beispielsweise auf meinem Sys in der Realität aussieht, dann Hut ab
Bei mir läuft Mafia 2 auf meinen 2 GTX 580, alles @max plus VSync und PhysX High absolut flüssig. Ist nun mal so!

Auf welchem System hast du es getestet?

Ach ja, wenn Mafia bei PhysX high ruckelt, dann liegt es weniger an der oder den GPUs, sondern an Apex Clothing, also der Berechnung der Kleidung. Das führt in den Außenbereichen zu Framedrops und Laggs, denn die Berechnung der Kleidung, insbesondere auch die der Passanten, läuft über die CPU.

Mafia II Demo: tweaking PhysX performance | PhysXInfo.com - PhysX News


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

So Leute, 2 GTX 580er stecken jetzt im Rechner und Mikroruckeln ist wirklich außer in GTA 4 nirgends zu sehen 
Ich hab jetzt Mafia II, Bad Company 2, Minecraft (läuft wohl nur auf einer GPU), 3D Mark 11, 3D Mark Vantage, Just Cause 2 uvm. laufen lassen, nur in GTA 4 bekomm ich ein paar Mikroruckler wenn ich schräg gehe (nach hinten seitwärts)


----------



## Hübie (20. Oktober 2011)

Das ist ja mal interessant. Welchen Treiber verwndest du? nVidia hat gerade den 285.58 für Quadro released. Inf modden und installieren.. zack zack 
Kannst du mit fraps mal frametimes aufzeichnen und hier posten??


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Klar 
Also ich benutz den letzen WHQL Treiber (280.26) müsste es sein 
Mit dem Beta hatte ich nur Probleme, nur in Heaven konnte ich jetzt MRs leicht merken


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Möchte auch mal meinen Teil zur "Problematik" mitteilen...

Habe zwei 5870er @Stock mit einem X6 1090t @ 4GHz im Betrieb.

In Bad Company 2 ist rein gar nichts davon zu merken. (70-110FPS)
In Battlefield 3 waren hin und wieder ein paar Ruckler zu sehen, was aber irgendwann nicht mehr auffällt oder stört. (avg. ~70FPS)
In Counterstrike ist auch nichts zu merken, bei dauerhaften 299FPS.
(Aktuellster Treiber)

Ich spreche hier nur für mich, nicht für die Allgemeinheit (nicht dass da wieder ein Geflame mit den 0815-Kommentaren entsteht.)


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

So hab die Frametimes in Mafia II gebencht (Am Anfang kurz ein FPS Einbruch wie üblich)
Achtung: Lange Liste 


Spoiler






> Frame, Time (ms)
> 1,     0.000
> 2,    39.401
> 3,    77.911
> ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Machst du nochmal einen Vergleich mit Single-Betrieb, idealerweise auch mit Einstellungen, die dir gerade eben genauso flüssig erscheinen?

Denn wenn man sich die fps-äquivalente anguckt


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dann hast du sehr wohl eine stark schwankende Bildausgabe, aber ausgehend von einem Schnitt vom 60 fps-Niveau sind fortwärende Abweichungen nach oben und unten eben immer noch über 40 fps und somit für die meisten Leute nicht störend. Eine Single-GPU-Karte, die nur 2/3 der Leistung erbringt, würde aber ggf. genauso flüssig aussehen. (Zugegeben: Weiß gerade nicht, wie gut SLI in Mafia skaliert. Wenns mehr als 50% sind, gibt es entsprechende Singlekarten natürlich schlichtweg noch nicht)


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Klar mach ich morgen oder am Dienstagabend gerne 
Ich mach einmal bei selben Settings und einmal mit "gleich flüssig" 
Aber ich mach den Benchmark der integriert ist, da hab ich keinen "Startlag" 


Edit:
So den Mafia II Bench hab ich nicht genommen, sondern kurz ein wenig rumgeballert und 5 Autos hochgejagt, außerdem 10 Polizisten erschossen, ist fast genau gleich abgelaufen 

Hier die 2 Übersichten:
SLI:


Spoiler






> 3,  4044.353
> 444,  4053.480
> 445,  4062.823
> 446,  4072.029
> ...






Ohne SLI:


Spoiler






> Frame, Time (ms)
> 1,     0.000
> 2,    10.168
> 3,    20.867
> ...






Settings:
Alles maxed out, inkl. Phys X etc. (1050P)
Prozessor ist nen 1090T @ 4.2GHz gewesen 
VSync war diesesmal disabled (letztes mal war es an) ich hab wieder keine Mikroruckler wahrgenommen


----------



## Hübie (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Wieso beginnt die erste Liste nicht bei Null??


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> ich hab wieder keine Mikroruckler wahrgenommen



Na da bin ich ja froh. Ich hatte schon an mir gezweifelt und dachte manchmal, ich wäre der einzige hier im Forum, der die MRs nicht wahrnimmt.


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

@hübie Das wird nen Fehler beim kopieren gewesen sein, ich machs morgen nochmal 
@cook Ja!  Nur bei Heaven sieht man ein paar


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Oktober 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> @cook Ja!  Nur bei Heaven sieht man ein paar



Stimmt, da hakt es schon mal.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> VSync war diesesmal disabled (letztes mal war es an) ich hab wieder keine Mikroruckler wahrgenommen


 
Das glaube ich dir gerne, bei meist um die 90 fps würdest du es ohne direkten Vergleich vermutlich nicht einmal wahrnehmen, wenn man jeden zweiten Frame komplett weglassen würde 
Aber ungleichmäßige Frametimes hast du definitiv - merkwürdigerweise auch bei der non-sli-Messung. Möglich, dass da PhysX eine Rolle spielt (Wechsel der Karte zwischen PhysX und non-PhysX-Betrieb). Weitere Testes, bevorzugt mit exakt gleichem Szenenablauf, könnten Aufschluß geben. (wie du das ganze kopierst, ist dabei übrigens wurscht. Bei 10000den Werten kann man auch einfach ein paar hundert verwerfen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anmerkung: Zur Umgehung der foreneigenen Skalierung sollte man das Bild einzeln öffnen, sonst hat man dutzende Frames auf einen Pixel gequetscht und kann keinerlei Unterschiede sehen.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> merkwürdigerweise auch bei der non-sli-Messung. Möglich, dass da PhysX eine Rolle spielt (Wechsel der Karte zwischen PhysX und non-PhysX-Betrieb).



Könnte tatsächlich sein, denn die Berechnung der Kleidung läuft über die CPU. Das kann man aber recht einfach umgehen.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ok, ich wurschtel heute Abend mal an der PhysX Comfig rum, sodass die Kleidung wegbleibt 
Dann mach ich die Benches nochmal und lad die Zahlen wieder hoch 
Aber Mikroruckler sind wirklich keine wahrzunehmen, in Heaven sieht das ganz anderes aus da sieht man sie wirklich


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Schau mal hier vorbei:

Mafia II Demo: tweaking PhysX performance | PhysXInfo.com - PhysX News

Da wird gezeigt, wie man die aufwendige Berechnung der Kleidung raus nimmt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja froh. Ich hatte schon an mir gezweifelt und dachte manchmal, ich wäre der einzige hier im Forum, der die MRs nicht wahrnimmt.


 
Ich sehe sie immer, man merkt einfach, ob man nur mit einer GPU spielt oder mit zwei.
Ich hab das sogar mal mit einem Kumpel getestet, der damals eine ATI 4870 X² hatte und ihm gesagt, dass er CF mal ausschalten und dann einschalten soll und ich weiß nicht, wann was aktiv ist.
Wir haben das 4x gemacht, er lag nur 1x richtig, ich bei allen 4.

Ich kam mir vor wie Houdini.


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Offtopic-Spam wurde entfernt. Nächstes Mal > Punkte.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

So also hab mich nochmal ans benchen gemacht und folgendes kam dabei heraus:
(Mafia II Standard Bench, alles @ max @ 1050P) Und den PhysX Trick mit no clothing 
Non SLI:


Spoiler



Frame, Time (ms)
    1,     0.000
    2,     9.890
    3,    21.448
    4,    32.640
    5,    44.190
    6,    55.507
    7,    66.924
    8,    78.251
    9,    89.677
   10,   100.998
   11,   112.417
   12,   124.056
   13,   135.232
   14,   146.608
   15,   158.013
   16,   169.388
   17,   180.743
   18,   192.216
   19,   203.681
   20,   215.030
   21,   226.499
   22,   237.867
   23,   249.596
   24,   260.853
   25,   272.234
   26,   283.633
   27,   294.959
   28,   306.379
   29,   317.942
   30,   329.258
   31,   340.625
   32,   352.001
   33,   363.239
   34,   374.638
   35,   385.883
   36,   397.275
   37,   408.643
   38,   420.051
   39,   431.454
   40,   442.785
   41,   454.102
   42,   465.337
   43,   476.789
   44,   555.775
   45,   563.765
   46,   570.728
   47,   582.404
   48,   598.365
   49,   606.169
   50,   616.880
   51,   627.251
   52,   638.648
   53,   649.394
   54,   664.820
   55,   672.321
   56,   684.040
   57,   695.670
   58,   706.866
   59,   718.128
   60,   729.347
   61,   740.822
   62,   752.452
   63,   763.432
   64,   777.449
   65,   799.522
   66,   810.788
   67,   818.186
   68,   828.992
   69,   842.296
   70,   850.164
   71,   861.755
   72,   873.114
   73,   884.401
   74,   906.601
   75,   914.324
   76,   946.550
   77,   953.917
   78,   961.464
   79,   972.428
   80,   982.656
   81,   994.833
   82,  1005.404
   83,  1016.808
   84,  1029.572
   85,  1041.412
   86,  1053.081
   87,  1063.381
   88,  1074.769
   89,  1086.337
   90,  1098.103
   91,  1109.868
   92,  1121.182
   93,  1132.780
   94,  1144.681
   95,  1155.806
   96,  1167.491
   97,  1178.856
   98,  1190.457
   99,  1201.875
  100,  1213.275
  101,  1225.135
  102,  1236.363
  103,  1248.766
  104,  1261.123
  105,  1272.087
  106,  1324.626
  107,  1332.386
  108,  1339.736
  109,  1367.235
  110,  1375.097
  111,  1382.651
  112,  1393.063
  113,  1403.673
  114,  1416.211
  115,  1426.987
  116,  1437.948
  117,  1449.738
  118,  1461.350
  119,  1474.244
  120,  1484.718
  121,  1497.467
  122,  1508.153
  123,  1519.383
  124,  1530.493
  125,  1552.429
  126,  1560.501
  127,  1567.694
  128,  1580.110
  129,  1590.929
  130,  1651.409
  131,  1659.797
  132,  1667.587
  133,  1675.065
  134,  1688.575
  135,  1700.250
  136,  1712.386
  137,  1723.515
  138,  1735.456
  139,  1747.309
  140,  1760.146
  141,  1771.152
  142,  1783.268
  143,  1794.184
  144,  1805.711
  145,  1817.723
  146,  1831.106
  147,  1848.457
  148,  1857.171
  149,  1865.267
  150,  1880.398
  151,  1891.992
  152,  1905.423
  153,  1915.180
  154,  1925.918
  155,  1938.445
  156,  1949.498
  157,  1961.995
  158,  1974.422
  159,  1985.538
  160,  2006.909
  161,  2015.536
  162,  2023.069
  163,  2033.463
  164,  2045.296
  165,  2057.226
  166,  2068.263
  167,  2080.096
  168,  2091.752
  169,  2103.300
  170,  2115.303
  171,  2126.669
  172,  2138.366
  173,  2149.907
  174,  2161.528
  175,  2173.095
  176,  2184.627
  177,  2196.144
  178,  2207.797
  179,  2219.423
  180,  2231.179
  181,  2242.709
  182,  2254.161
  183,  2265.622
  184,  2277.223
  185,  2288.681
  186,  2300.412
  187,  2311.914
  188,  2326.756
  189,  2335.925
  190,  2355.634
  191,  2363.376
  192,  2371.738
  193,  2389.237
  194,  2397.065
  195,  2407.008
  196,  2418.830
  197,  2430.718
  198,  2441.943
  199,  2453.453
  200,  2465.065
  201,  2476.658
  202,  2488.189
  203,  2499.855
  204,  2511.676
  205,  2523.486
  206,  2534.778
  207,  2546.570
  208,  2558.230
  209,  2569.753
  210,  2581.467
  211,  2593.036
  212,  2604.582
  213,  2616.165
  214,  2628.123
  215,  2639.581
  216,  2651.221
  217,  2662.849
  218,  2677.125
  219,  2688.965
  220,  2700.887
  221,  2716.113
  222,  2724.136
  223,  2737.611
  224,  2753.041
  225,  2760.693
  226,  2774.941
  227,  2782.382
  228,  2794.033
  229,  2805.002
  230,  2817.018
  231,  2828.552
  232,  2840.246
  233,  2851.647
  234,  2862.973
  235,  2874.293
  236,  2885.589
  237,  2896.961
  238,  2908.591
  239,  2920.046
  240,  2931.611
  241,  2943.066
  242,  2954.510
  243,  2966.091
  244,  2977.449
  245,  2988.881
  246,  3000.597
  247,  3011.981
  248,  3023.531
  249,  3034.946
  250,  3046.649
  251,  3057.961
  252,  3069.475
  253,  3080.917
  254,  3092.481
  255,  3103.630
  256,  3115.033
  257,  3126.443
  258,  3137.790
  259,  3149.330
  260,  3161.023
  261,  3172.313
  262,  3189.116
  263,  3203.775
  264,  3211.227
  265,  3221.182
  266,  3232.212
  267,  3244.168
  268,  3254.821
  269,  3266.703
  270,  3277.211
  271,  3288.774
  272,  3300.077
  273,  3311.578
  274,  3322.928
  275,  3334.283
  276,  3345.740
  277,  3357.090
  278,  3368.496
  279,  3379.940
  280,  3391.375
  281,  3402.702
  282,  3414.354
  283,  3426.279
  284,  3438.724
  285,  3450.093
  286,  3461.836
  287,  3472.994
  288,  3485.087
  289,  3496.337
  290,  3508.526
  291,  3519.672
  292,  3531.350
  293,  3542.686
  294,  3554.273
  295,  3565.605
  296,  3576.942
  297,  3588.418
  298,  3598.567
  299,  3611.392
  300,  3621.647
  301,  3634.387
  302,  3644.486
  303,  3657.245
  304,  3667.294
  305,  3680.023
  306,  3690.207
  307,  3702.959
  308,  3712.909
  309,  3725.838
  310,  3735.857
  311,  3748.622
  312,  3758.787
  313,  3771.571
  314,  3781.653
  315,  3794.433
  316,  3804.590
  317,  3817.526
  318,  3827.620
  319,  3847.713
  320,  3854.225
  321,  3863.901
  322,  3873.845
  323,  3886.706
  324,  3896.701
  325,  3910.234
  326,  3919.696
  327,  3932.791
  328,  3942.632
  329,  3955.790
  330,  3965.782
  331,  3978.543
  332,  3988.649
  333,  4001.390
  334,  4011.521
  335,  4024.342
  336,  4034.363
  337,  4047.199
  338,  4057.296
  339,  4070.102
  340,  4121.998
  341,  4139.018
  342,  4145.561
  343,  4157.858
  344,  4165.175
  345,  4177.217
  346,  4185.969
  347,  4199.047
  348,  4207.199
  349,  4217.778
  350,  4228.493
  351,  4240.171
  352,  4252.521
  353,  4261.393
  354,  4272.698
  355,  4283.702
  356,  4294.187
  357,  4304.575
  358,  4315.460
  359,  4326.280
  360,  4337.018
  361,  4347.847
  362,  4358.339
  363,  4368.891
  364,  4379.270
  365,  4390.715
  366,  4402.103
  367,  4412.627
  368,  4423.383
  369,  4434.472
  370,  4445.393
  371,  4455.683
  372,  4466.202
  373,  4477.274
  374,  4487.780
  375,  4498.969
  376,  4509.592
  377,  4520.652
  378,  4531.639
  379,  4542.871
  380,  4553.704
  381,  4564.547
  382,  4575.621
  383,  4586.424
  384,  4597.293
  385,  4608.236
  386,  4618.872
  387,  4629.254
  388,  4640.159
  389,  4650.838
  390,  4661.483
  391,  4672.058
  392,  4682.629
  393,  4693.263
  394,  4703.812
  395,  4714.630
  396,  4725.378
  397,  4736.001
  398,  4746.524
  399,  4757.741
  400,  4768.094
  401,  4779.053
  402,  4789.849
  403,  4800.942
  404,  4811.629
  405,  4822.604
  406,  4833.385
  407,  4844.275
  408,  4855.031
  409,  4865.923
  410,  4876.418
  411,  4886.991
  412,  4897.538
  413,  4908.030
  414,  4918.629
  415,  4929.418
  416,  4939.824
  417,  4950.389
  418,  4960.991
  419,  4971.591
  420,  4982.136
  421,  4992.751
  422,  5003.163
  423,  5014.120
  424,  5024.599
  425,  5035.752
  426,  5046.688
  427,  5057.773
  428,  5068.814
  429,  5079.862
  430,  5093.741
  431,  5101.705
  432,  5112.513
  433,  5123.520
  434,  5134.114
  435,  5144.756
  436,  5155.527
  437,  5166.058
  438,  5176.641
  439,  5187.394
  440,  5197.952
  441,  5208.571
  442,  5219.131
  443,  5229.839
  444,  5240.387
  445,  5251.222
  446,  5261.634
  447,  5272.491
  448,  5283.031
  449,  5295.028
  450,  5307.007
  451,  5317.824
  452,  5328.942
  453,  5346.246
  454,  5361.473
  455,  5372.277
  456,  5382.843
  457,  5390.010
  458,  5396.895
  459,  5408.722
  460,  5419.649
  461,  5430.277
  462,  5440.994
  463,  5451.679
  464,  5462.497
  465,  5473.050
  466,  5489.930
  467,  5497.235
  468,  5504.901
  469,  5516.083
  470,  5533.875
  471,  5541.659
  472,  5549.033
  473,  5560.378
  474,  5572.258
  475,  5583.300
  476,  5594.051
  477,  5605.030
  478,  5615.511
  479,  5626.996
  480,  5637.362
  481,  5648.391
  482,  5659.058
  483,  5669.732
  484,  5680.650
  485,  5691.674
  486,  5701.709
  487,  5712.548
  488,  5723.091
  489,  5734.023
  490,  5744.872
  491,  5755.559
  492,  5766.586
  493,  5777.316
  494,  5788.211
  495,  5799.009
  496,  5810.233
  497,  5821.061
  498,  5832.025
  499,  5842.777
  500,  5853.685
  501,  5864.323
  502,  5875.331
  503,  5886.278
  504,  5897.281
  505,  5908.413
  506,  5919.292
  507,  5929.869
  508,  5940.905
  509,  5951.687
  510,  5962.745
  511,  5976.159
  512,  5984.604
  513,  5995.315
  514,  6006.082
  515,  6016.821
  516,  6035.696
  517,  6043.772
  518,  6051.378
  519,  6061.471
  520,  6072.411
  521,  6083.429
  522,  6094.231
  523,  6105.286
  524,  6116.124
  525,  6127.608
  526,  6140.994
  527,  6152.348
  528,  6163.383
  529,  6175.011
  530,  6183.612
  531,  6194.871
  532,  6205.308
  533,  6216.164
  534,  6227.320
  535,  6239.407
  536,  6250.343
  537,  6261.600
  538,  6271.866
  539,  6283.331
  540,  6294.275
  541,  6305.408
  542,  6317.208
  543,  6328.297
  544,  6339.438
  545,  6351.203
  546,  6362.248
  547,  6374.617
  548,  6384.432
  549,  6395.663
  550,  6406.820
  551,  6418.476
  552,  6429.938
  553,  6441.203
  554,  6452.397
  555,  6463.844
  556,  6475.106
  557,  6487.037
  558,  6498.212
  559,  6509.632
  560,  6521.185
  561,  6532.458
  562,  6543.900
  563,  6555.188
  564,  6566.497
  565,  6578.057
  566,  6589.148
  567,  6600.560
  568,  6612.145
  569,  6623.845
  570,  6643.631
  571,  6656.108
  572,  6663.899
  573,  6673.295
  574,  6685.164
  575,  6696.842
  576,  6707.347
  577,  6719.184
  578,  6730.098
  579,  6743.479
  580,  6755.332
  581,  6767.384
  582,  6778.486
  583,  6787.995
  584,  6800.433
  585,  6812.595
  586,  6825.304
  587,  6835.980
  588,  6845.032
  589,  6856.899
  590,  6868.000
  591,  6879.331
  592,  6890.279
  593,  6901.514
  594,  6912.677
  595,  6924.027
  596,  6934.952
  597,  6946.351
  598,  6957.633
  599,  6968.752
  600,  6980.014
  601,  6991.431
  602,  7002.364
  603,  7013.268
  604,  7024.767
  605,  7035.830
  606,  7047.350
  607,  7058.592
  608,  7070.062
  609,  7081.427
  610,  7092.992
  611,  7104.507
  612,  7115.752
  613,  7127.126
  614,  7138.471
  615,  7149.609
  616,  7161.012
  617,  7172.419
  618,  7183.641
  619,  7194.870
  620,  7206.055
  621,  7217.181
  622,  7228.346
  623,  7239.704
  624,  7251.017
  625,  7262.976
  626,  7273.083
  627,  7284.389
  628,  7295.568
  629,  7306.833
  630,  7318.625
  631,  7329.308
  632,  7340.587
  633,  7351.711
  634,  7362.865
  635,  7375.070
  636,  7385.193
  637,  7396.871
  638,  7407.230
  639,  7418.283
  640,  7429.614
  641,  7440.542
  642,  7451.648
  643,  7462.551
  644,  7473.441
  645,  7484.405
  646,  7495.387
  647,  7506.335
  648,  7517.358
  649,  7528.288
  650,  7539.115
  651,  7550.059
  652,  7560.881
  653,  7572.031
  654,  7582.972
  655,  7594.099
  656,  7604.564
  657,  7615.533
  658,  7626.397
  659,  7637.291
  660,  7648.145
  661,  7659.256
  662,  7669.895
  663,  7680.705
  664,  7691.617
  665,  7702.730
  666,  7713.475
  667,  7724.340
  668,  7735.093
  669,  7745.939
  670,  7756.570
  671,  7767.479
  672,  7778.237
  673,  7789.230
  674,  7799.886
  675,  7810.649
  676,  7821.438
  677,  7832.425
  678,  7843.460
  679,  7854.189
  680,  7865.179
  681,  7876.180
  682,  7887.171
  683,  7897.969
  684,  7909.065
  685,  7920.130
  686,  7930.870
  687,  7941.644
  688,  7952.627
  689,  7963.453
  690,  7974.007
  691,  7984.814
  692,  7995.651
  693,  8006.320
  694,  8017.165
  695,  8027.993
  696,  8038.956
  697,  8049.714
  698,  8060.439
  699,  8071.100
  700,  8081.976
  701,  8092.705
  702,  8103.445
  703,  8114.823
  704,  8125.607
  705,  8137.049
  706,  8148.173
  707,  8158.936
  708,  8170.422
  709,  8181.524
  710,  8193.061
  711,  8203.740
  712,  8214.770
  713,  8225.673
  714,  8236.484
  715,  8247.415
  716,  8258.061
  717,  8268.687
  718,  8279.398
  719,  8290.156
  720,  8300.900
  721,  8311.870
  722,  8322.689
  723,  8333.399
  724,  8344.174
  725,  8354.998
  726,  8366.151
  727,  8377.441
  728,  8388.252
  729,  8399.721
  730,  8410.870
  731,  8422.191
  732,  8432.309
  733,  8443.820
  734,  8458.379
  735,  8466.470
  736,  8477.325
  737,  8487.922
  738,  8498.627
  739,  8509.475
  740,  8520.427
  741,  8530.889
  742,  8541.694
  743,  8552.520
  744,  8563.252
  745,  8574.074
  746,  8584.548
  747,  8595.265
  748,  8606.007
  749,  8617.026
  750,  8627.885
  751,  8638.924
  752,  8649.949
  753,  8661.121
  754,  8671.862
  755,  8682.916
  756,  8693.781
  757,  8704.670
  758,  8715.374
  759,  8726.518
  760,  8737.163
  761,  8747.801
  762,  8758.492
  763,  8769.527
  764,  8780.374
  765,  8791.052
  766,  8801.596
  767,  8812.443
  768,  8823.209
  769,  8834.119
  770,  8844.940
  771,  8855.743
  772,  8866.960
  773,  8877.684
  774,  8888.990
  775,  8900.234
  776,  8911.377
  777,  8922.628
  778,  8933.898
  779,  8945.942
  780,  8956.791
  781,  8968.191
  782,  8979.544
  783,  8990.634
  784,  9001.510
  785,  9012.554
  786,  9023.346
  787,  9034.163
  788,  9045.189
  789,  9056.044
  790,  9066.954
  791,  9077.589
  792,  9088.435
  793,  9099.389
  794,  9110.582
  795,  9121.764
  796,  9132.784
  797,  9144.098
  798,  9155.314
  799,  9166.592
  800,  9177.741
  801,  9188.839
  802,  9200.409
  803,  9211.248
  804,  9222.841
  805,  9233.483
  806,  9244.486
  807,  9255.470
  808,  9266.358
  809,  9277.299
  810,  9288.252
  811,  9299.281
  812,  9310.261
  813,  9321.131
  814,  9332.110
  815,  9342.976
  816,  9353.947
  817,  9364.948
  818,  9376.210
  819,  9387.199
  820,  9398.659
  821,  9410.015
  822,  9421.334
  823,  9432.801
  824,  9444.118
  825,  9455.671
  826,  9466.855
  827,  9478.257
  828,  9489.275
  829,  9500.726
  830,  9511.630
  831,  9523.108
  832,  9534.069
  833,  9545.296
  834,  9556.186
  835,  9567.779
  836,  9578.761
  837,  9589.634
  838,  9600.842
  839,  9611.748
  840,  9622.785
  841,  9633.529
  842,  9644.695
  843,  9655.737
  844,  9666.857
  845,  9677.735
  846,  9688.679
  847,  9699.578
  848,  9710.903
  849,  9721.839
  850,  9732.896
  851,  9743.668
  852,  9867.850
  853,  9875.940
  854,  9891.362
  855,  9944.843
  856,  9952.151
  857,  9966.971
  858, 10040.067
  859, 10048.018
  860, 10057.059
  861, 10070.458
  862, 10084.882
  863, 10093.744
  864, 10110.154
  865, 10128.530
  866, 10136.223
  867, 10154.669
  868, 10162.990
  869, 10175.883
  870, 10190.751
  871, 10198.368
  872, 10214.547
  873, 10227.997
  874, 10242.816
  875, 10250.343
  876, 10266.690
  877, 10278.658
  878, 10292.971
  879, 10303.799
  880, 10317.396
  881, 10332.656
  882, 10340.595
  883, 10355.379
  884, 10365.187
  885, 10379.909
  886, 10394.055
  887, 10403.279
  888, 10417.931
  889, 10432.339
  890, 10440.461
  891, 10455.786
  892, 10468.097
  893, 10481.165
  894, 10492.538
  895, 10505.884
  896, 10518.210
  897, 10529.530
  898, 10542.469
  899, 10557.059
  900, 10565.372
  901, 10579.798
  902, 10591.575
  903, 10602.752
  904, 10616.381
  905, 10627.395
  906, 10639.769
  907, 10653.024
  908, 10662.148
  909, 10677.515
  910, 10687.964
  911, 10700.771
  912, 10710.992
  913, 10725.258
  914, 10742.621
  915, 10755.899
  916, 10762.926
  917, 10772.413
  918, 10787.196
  919, 10799.570
  920, 10809.997
  921, 10822.056
  922, 10834.236
  923, 10845.773
  924, 10860.286
  925, 10873.233
  926, 10883.044
  927, 10894.708
  928, 10906.643
  929, 10918.620
  930, 10932.355
  931, 10944.091
  932, 10955.376
  933, 10967.519
  934, 10979.601
  935, 10991.478
  936, 11005.197
  937, 11017.078
  938, 11028.046
  939, 11039.808
  940, 11051.942
  941, 11063.848
  942, 11077.342
  943, 11089.740
  944, 11100.559
  945, 11112.128
  946, 11124.170
  947, 11135.814
  948, 11149.866
  949, 11161.814
  950, 11172.468
  951, 11184.107
  952, 11196.238
  953, 11207.998
  954, 11222.340
  955, 11234.495
  956, 11244.984
  957, 11256.188
  958, 11268.261
  959, 11279.921
  960, 11293.621
  961, 11306.615
  962, 11316.535
  963, 11327.817
  964, 11340.166
  965, 11351.912
  966, 11365.458
  967, 11377.752
  968, 11388.388
  969, 11400.257
  970, 11412.463
  971, 11423.949
  972, 11437.603
  973, 11450.346
  974, 11461.073
  975, 11472.676
  976, 11484.840
  977, 11496.701
  978, 11510.353
  979, 11523.041
  980, 11533.890
  981, 11545.290
  982, 11557.609
  983, 11569.403
  984, 11583.205
  985, 11596.044
  986, 11606.421
  987, 11617.956
  988, 11630.340
  989, 11642.085
  990, 11655.570
  991, 11667.883
  992, 11678.824
  993, 11690.417
  994, 11702.644
  995, 11714.337
  996, 11727.910
  997, 11740.419
  998, 11751.394
  999, 11762.993
 1000, 11774.763
 1001, 11786.399
 1002, 11799.763
 1003, 11812.268
 1004, 11823.079
 1005, 11834.633
 1006, 11847.013
 1007, 11858.718
 1008, 11872.660
 1009, 11885.120
 1010, 11895.532
 1011, 11907.486
 1012, 11919.781
 1013, 11931.565
 1014, 11945.651
 1015, 11960.303
 1016, 11968.034
 1017, 11980.181
 1018, 11992.590
 1019, 12004.394
 1020, 12017.848
 1021, 12028.261
 1022, 12040.290
 1023, 12051.794
 1024, 12063.866
 1025, 12075.299
 1026, 12089.041
 1027, 12101.939
 1028, 12112.290
 1029, 12123.524
 1030, 12135.684
 1031, 12147.408
 1032, 12161.159
 1033, 12173.517
 1034, 12184.285
 1035, 12195.644
 1036, 12207.927
 1037, 12219.595
 1038, 12233.144
 1039, 12245.976
 1040, 12257.366
 1041, 12267.912
 1042, 12280.122
 1043, 12291.796
 1044, 12305.551
 1045, 12318.138
 1046, 12328.769
 1047, 12340.108
 1048, 12352.654
 1049, 12363.988
 1050, 12377.607
 1051, 12389.750
 1052, 12400.768
 1053, 12411.876
 1054, 12424.241
 1055, 12435.805
 1056, 12449.158
 1057, 12461.319
 1058, 12472.387
 1059, 12483.689
 1060, 12495.849
 1061, 12507.377
 1062, 12520.999
 1063, 12532.990
 1064, 12543.787
 1065, 12555.370
 1066, 12567.531
 1067, 12579.029
 1068, 12592.843
 1069, 12604.578
 1070, 12615.359
 1071, 12627.120
 1072, 12639.087
 1073, 12650.762
 1074, 12664.462
 1075, 12676.339
 1076, 12687.477
 1077, 12699.103
 1078, 12711.922
 1079, 12723.506
 1080, 12737.062
 1081, 12749.385
 1082, 12759.311
 1083, 12771.518
 1084, 12782.958
 1085, 12795.306
 1086, 12808.679
 1087, 12821.887
 1088, 12830.773
 1089, 12843.586
 1090, 12854.943
 1091, 12866.685
 1092, 12880.303
 1093, 12892.830
 1094, 12903.298
 1095, 12915.020
 1096, 12926.640
 1097, 12939.117
 1098, 12952.831
 1099, 12962.174
 1100, 12975.046
 1101, 12986.735
 1102, 12998.968
 1103, 13010.427
 1104, 13026.174
 1105, 13034.179
 1106, 13046.627
 1107, 13058.573
 1108, 13070.829
 1109, 13082.328
 1110, 13097.956
 1111, 13106.031
 1112, 13118.773
 1113, 13130.738
 1114, 13142.968
 1115, 13154.409
 1116, 13167.758
 1117, 13178.435
 1118, 13192.043
 1119, 13202.833
 1120, 13214.857
 1121, 13226.937
 1122, 13240.186
 1123, 13251.750
 1124, 13263.134
 1125, 13274.998
 1126, 13286.824
 1127, 13299.381
 1128, 13313.335
 1129, 13324.387
 1130, 13336.013
 1131, 13347.456
 1132, 13359.580
 1133, 13371.369
 1134, 13384.194
 1135, 13396.480
 1136, 13406.754
 1137, 13419.148
 1138, 13431.221
 1139, 13442.923
 1140, 13456.361
 1141, 13470.950
 1142, 13479.174
 1143, 13492.006
 1144, 13503.823
 1145, 13515.584
 1146, 13528.639
 1147, 13541.529
 1148, 13551.831
 1149, 13563.885
 1150, 13575.529
 1151, 13587.429
 1152, 13600.711
 1153, 13612.204
 1154, 13623.624
 1155, 13635.705
 1156, 13647.507
 1157, 13659.501
 1158, 13672.674
 1159, 13685.071
 1160, 13696.314
 1161, 13708.044
 1162, 13720.882
 1163, 13731.896
 1164, 13745.231
 1165, 13757.474
 1166, 13768.486
 1167, 13780.009
 1168, 13791.985
 1169, 13803.868
 1170, 13816.751
 1171, 13829.407
 1172, 13839.850
 1173, 13851.974
 1174, 13863.651
 1175, 13876.110
 1176, 13888.794
 1177, 13900.525
 1178, 13911.267
 1179, 13923.479
 1180, 13935.131
 1181, 13947.512
 1182, 13960.475
 1183, 13973.692
 1184, 13982.012
 1185, 13995.305
 1186, 14007.109
 1187, 14019.474
 1188, 14032.360
 1189, 14045.743
 1190, 14054.401
 1191, 14067.249
 1192, 14078.539
 1193, 14090.661
 1194, 14100.734
 1195, 14116.324
 1196, 14123.950
 1197, 14138.302
 1198, 14148.349
 1199, 14161.804
 1200, 14172.247
 1201, 14186.854
 1202, 14195.741
 1203, 14209.527
 1204, 14219.569
 1205, 14232.958
 1206, 14243.131
 1207, 14258.672
 1208, 14267.742
 1209, 14280.769
 1210, 14290.466
 1211, 14304.147
 1212, 14314.431
 1213, 14330.584
 1214, 14338.082
 1215, 14351.671
 1216, 14361.612
 1217, 14374.967
 1218, 14385.301
 1219, 14401.124
 1220, 14408.136
 1221, 14422.278
 1222, 14459.410
 1223, 14474.117
 1224, 14485.603
 1225, 14496.458
 1226, 14506.731
 1227, 14522.143
 1228, 14534.823
 1229, 14549.457
 1230, 14562.676
 1231, 14573.527
 1232, 14588.821
 1233, 14600.830
 1234, 14616.326
 1235, 14629.135
 1236, 14643.459
 1237, 14656.663
 1238, 14667.220
 1239, 14681.916
 1240, 14698.878
 1241, 14710.566
 1242, 14723.332
 1243, 14734.103
 1244, 14752.131
 1245, 14765.255
 1246, 14776.808
 1247, 14792.063
 1248, 14804.222
 1249, 14815.609
 1250, 14831.051
 1251, 14847.619
 1252, 14860.170
 1253, 14871.414
 1254, 14887.384
 1255, 14901.858
 1256, 14913.515
 1257, 14929.946
 1258, 14942.790
 1259, 14958.233
 1260, 14973.681
 1261, 14986.505
 1262, 14999.240
 1263, 15014.128
 1264, 15025.580
 1265, 15038.423
 1266, 15052.587
 1267, 15066.453
 1268, 15080.702
 1269, 15094.738
 1270, 15107.345
 1271, 15120.177
 1272, 15133.777
 1273, 15147.858
 1274, 15160.892
 1275, 15174.170
 1276, 15187.886
 1277, 15201.391
 1278, 15215.517
 1279, 15228.826
 1280, 15241.829
 1281, 15255.591
 1282, 15269.207
 1283, 15282.665
 1284, 15296.044
 1285, 15309.316
 1286, 15323.294
 1287, 15336.315
 1288, 15350.377
 1289, 15363.924
 1290, 15376.829
 1291, 15390.428
 1292, 15403.788
 1293, 15417.599
 1294, 15430.647
 1295, 15444.112
 1296, 15458.011
 1297, 15470.912
 1298, 15484.577
 1299, 15497.523
 1300, 15511.546
 1301, 15524.632
 1302, 15537.659
 1303, 15550.190
 1304, 15561.705
 1305, 15574.115
 1306, 15586.848
 1307, 15599.317
 1308, 15614.205
 1309, 15627.230
 1310, 15637.849
 1311, 15652.938
 1312, 15667.374
 1313, 15679.075
 1314, 15692.985
 1315, 15705.656
 1316, 15716.008
 1317, 15728.170
 1318, 15742.041
 1319, 15754.372
 1320, 15766.630
 1321, 15778.877
 1322, 15791.827
 1323, 15804.057
 1324, 15816.991
 1325, 15829.255
 1326, 15841.975
 1327, 15854.349
 1328, 15869.335
 1329, 15882.143
 1330, 15895.745
 1331, 15910.093
 1332, 15921.046
 1333, 15936.497
 1334, 15959.480
 1335, 15971.842
 1336, 15989.462
 1337, 16005.279
 1338, 16016.460
 1339, 16027.194
 1340, 16038.568
 1341, 16055.415
 1342, 16075.448
 1343, 16088.241
 1344, 16102.470
 1345, 16120.787
 1346, 16133.639
 1347, 16146.210
 1348, 16164.902
 1349, 16183.832
 1350, 16195.951
 1351, 16211.580
 1352, 16224.681
 1353, 16241.313
 1354, 16258.204
 1355, 16270.633
 1356, 16287.411
 1357, 16303.897
 1358, 16322.774
 1359, 16335.988
 1360, 16347.389
 1361, 16363.648
 1362, 16380.912
 1363, 16398.431
 1364, 16411.494
 1365, 16426.846
 1366, 16445.054
 1367, 16458.237
 1368, 16474.578
 1369, 16492.692
 1370, 16504.840
 1371, 16521.360
 1372, 16539.213
 1373, 16559.024
 1374, 16572.240
 1375, 16583.815
 1376, 16603.056
 1377, 16620.018
 1378, 16637.782
 1379, 16650.431
 1380, 16665.956
 1381, 16683.636
 1382, 16700.679
 1383, 16713.061
 1384, 16729.867
 1385, 16746.829
 1386, 16761.877
 1387, 16774.304
 1388, 16790.008
 1389, 16811.028
 1390, 16822.602
 1391, 16836.918
 1392, 16851.374
 1393, 16867.067
 1394, 16883.610
 1395, 16899.457
 1396, 16913.211
 1397, 16927.400
 1398, 16942.526
 1399, 16958.918
 1400, 16973.518
 1401, 16988.138
 1402, 17002.747
 1403, 17017.455
 1404, 17036.207
 1405, 17048.889
 1406, 17063.924
 1407, 17076.989
 1408, 17109.089
 1409, 17121.911
 1410, 17133.746
 1411, 17146.293
 1412, 17160.472
 1413, 17178.509
 1414, 17192.744
 1415, 17207.966
 1416, 17221.714
 1417, 17236.337
 1418, 17253.579
 1419, 17266.173
 1420, 17280.793
 1421, 17295.633
 1422, 17308.995
 1423, 17325.867
 1424, 17338.432
 1425, 17353.509
 1426, 17367.304
 1427, 17380.755
 1428, 17396.469
 1429, 17409.659
 1430, 17424.134
 1431, 17451.997
 1432, 17467.065
 1433, 17475.579
 1434, 17482.432
 1435, 17497.012
 1436, 17511.341
 1437, 17520.221
 1438, 17535.494
 1439, 17545.651
 1440, 17556.822
 1441, 17568.847
 1442, 17583.349
 1443, 17591.533
 1444, 17604.460
 1445, 17616.506
 1446, 17627.978
 1447, 17640.823
 1448, 17653.948
 1449, 17668.025
 1450, 17676.177
 1451, 17687.859
 1452, 17700.000
 1453, 17712.620
 1454, 17723.366
 1455, 17733.748
 1456, 17745.925
 1457, 17757.425
 1458, 17769.381
 1459, 17781.959
 1460, 17793.504
 1461, 17804.886
 1462, 17817.253
 1463, 17828.724
 1464, 17840.892
 1465, 17853.389
 1466, 17864.867
 1467, 17876.304
 1468, 17888.712
 1469, 17900.250
 1470, 17912.289
 1471, 17924.880
 1472, 17936.600
 1473, 17948.062
 1474, 17960.603
 1475, 17972.472
 1476, 17984.283
 1477, 17997.027
 1478, 18008.641
 1479, 18020.290
 1480, 18032.700
 1481, 18044.154
 1482, 18056.301
 1483, 18069.000
 1484, 18080.888
 1485, 18092.437
 1486, 18104.947
 1487, 18116.572
 1488, 18128.721
 1489, 18141.486
 1490, 18153.105
 1491, 18164.484
 1492, 18176.926
 1493, 18188.713
 1494, 18200.843
 1495, 18213.452
 1496, 18225.160
 1497, 18236.882
 1498, 18249.383
 1499, 18260.976
 1500, 18273.073
 1501, 18285.833
 1502, 18297.547
 1503, 18309.296
 1504, 18321.911
 1505, 18333.723
 1506, 18345.904
 1507, 18358.558
 1508, 18370.564
 1509, 18382.340
 1510, 18394.776
 1511, 18406.556
 1512, 18418.870
 1513, 18431.924
 1514, 18443.868
 1515, 18455.696
 1516, 18468.417
 1517, 18480.435
 1518, 18492.746
 1519, 18505.454
 1520, 18517.465
 1521, 18529.117
 1522, 18541.764
 1523, 18553.480
 1524, 18565.603
 1525, 18578.606
 1526, 18590.389
 1527, 18602.314
 1528, 18614.834
 1529, 18626.673
 1530, 18639.199
 1531, 18652.201
 1532, 18664.209
 1533, 18676.116
 1534, 18689.004
 1535, 18700.955
 1536, 18713.401
 1537, 18726.339
 1538, 18738.370
 1539, 18750.334
 1540, 18763.119
 1541, 18775.079
 1542, 18787.494
 1543, 18800.448
 1544, 18812.531
 1545, 18824.409
 1546, 18837.090
 1547, 18849.033
 1548, 18861.654
 1549, 18874.844
 1550, 18887.177
 1551, 18899.315
 1552, 18912.436
 1553, 18927.476
 1554, 18937.363
 1555, 18951.504
 1556, 18964.008
 1557, 18975.977
 1558, 18990.693
 1559, 19001.353
 1560, 19013.705
 1561, 19026.012
 1562, 19038.809
 1563, 19050.396
 1564, 19064.798
 1565, 19074.326
 1566, 19086.734
 1567, 19099.822
 1568, 19111.800
 1569, 19123.796
 1570, 19136.296
 1571, 19148.495
 1572, 19161.035
 1573, 19174.177
 1574, 19186.219
 1575, 19198.314
 1576, 19210.952
 1577, 19223.507
 1578, 19235.367
 1579, 19248.502
 1580, 19260.130
 1581, 19271.942
 1582, 19284.322
 1583, 19296.432
 1584, 19308.701
 1585, 19321.817
 1586, 19333.683
 1587, 19345.524
 1588, 19358.232
 1589, 19370.305
 1590, 19382.726
 1591, 19395.797
 1592, 19408.559
 1593, 19419.920
 1594, 19433.995
 1595, 19445.380
 1596, 19456.919
 1597, 19470.058
 1598, 19481.950
 1599, 19493.879
 1600, 19506.640
 1601, 19518.611
 1602, 19531.048
 1603, 19544.118
 1604, 19556.156
 1605, 19568.240
 1606, 19581.096
 1607, 19593.133
 1608, 19605.719
 1609, 19619.540
 1610, 19631.253
 1611, 19643.694
 1612, 19656.312
 1613, 19668.132
 1614, 19681.410
 1615, 19693.828
 1616, 19705.732
 1617, 19717.790
 1618, 19730.811
 1619, 19742.884
 1620, 19755.432
 1621, 19768.892
 1622, 19781.134
 1623, 19793.445
 1624, 19806.364
 1625, 19818.008
 1626, 19831.567
 1627, 19843.588
 1628, 19855.589
 1629, 19867.746
 1630, 19880.659
 1631, 19892.892
 1632, 19905.418
 1633, 19918.940
 1634, 19931.019
 1635, 19943.292
 1636, 19956.085
 1637, 19971.422
 1638, 19981.061
 1639, 19993.458
 1640, 20005.067
 1641, 20017.107
 1642, 20029.962
 1643, 20042.143
 1644, 20054.462
 1645, 20067.665
 1646, 20079.480
 1647, 20091.537
 1648, 20104.130
 1649, 20116.068
 1650, 20128.553
 1651, 20141.413
 1652, 20153.405
 1653, 20165.390
 1654, 20177.925
 1655, 20189.900
 1656, 20202.465
 1657, 20215.637
 1658, 20228.394
 1659, 20240.406
 1660, 20253.659
 1661, 20266.110
 1662, 20278.804
 1663, 20292.397
 1664, 20304.327
 1665, 20316.232
 1666, 20329.309
 1667, 20341.232
 1668, 20354.714
 1669, 20366.816
 1670, 20379.331
 1671, 20392.024
 1672, 20405.403
 1673, 20420.562
 1674, 20435.198
 1675, 20448.408
 1676, 20461.717
 1677, 20474.905
 1678, 20488.566
 1679, 20502.613
 1680, 20515.137
 1681, 20528.698
 1682, 20540.430
 1683, 20553.981
 1684, 20565.875
 1685, 20578.045
 1686, 20590.845
 1687, 20603.240
 1688, 20614.915
 1689, 20627.832
 1690, 20639.289
 1691, 20652.768
 1692, 20665.289
 1693, 20677.901
 1694, 20690.225
 1695, 20703.726
 1696, 20715.120
 1697, 20728.604
 1698, 20740.805
 1699, 20753.346
 1700, 20765.526
 1701, 20778.629
 1702, 20790.419
 1703, 20804.153
 1704, 20816.359
 1705, 20828.748
 1706, 20840.932
 1707, 20854.720
 1708, 20865.867
 1709, 20879.474
 1710, 20891.757
 1711, 20904.173
 1712, 20916.513
 1713, 20929.754
 1714, 20941.698
 1715, 20955.081
 1716, 20967.306
 1717, 20979.611
 1718, 20991.940
 1719, 21005.522
 1720, 21016.655
 1721, 21030.126
 1722, 21042.302
 1723, 21054.475
 1724, 21066.682
 1725, 21079.809
 1726, 21092.325
 1727, 21104.724
 1728, 21118.029
 1729, 21130.269
 1730, 21142.600
 1731, 21155.445
 1732, 21167.082
 1733, 21180.639
 1734, 21192.472
 1735, 21204.649
 1736, 21216.451
 1737, 21229.803
 1738, 21241.177
 1739, 21253.860
 1740, 21266.747
 1741, 21279.058
 1742, 21290.850
 1743, 21304.400
 1744, 21315.784
 1745, 21328.529
 1746, 21341.701
 1747, 21353.753
 1748, 21365.765
 1749, 21379.171
 1750, 21390.662
 1751, 21403.351
 1752, 21416.355
 1753, 21428.339
 1754, 21440.323
 1755, 21453.702
 1756, 21464.957
 1757, 21477.788
 1758, 21490.662
 1759, 21503.217
 1760, 21515.180
 1761, 21528.470
 1762, 21540.019
 1763, 21552.866
 1764, 21566.024
 1765, 21578.662
 1766, 21590.285
 1767, 21603.743
 1768, 21614.790
 1769, 21628.094
 1770, 21640.136
 1771, 21652.513
 1772, 21664.447
 1773, 21677.242
 1774, 21689.814
 1775, 21702.170
 1776, 21715.338
 1777, 21727.518
 1778, 21739.737
 1779, 21753.328
 1780, 21765.506
 1781, 21778.635
 1782, 21791.446
 1783, 21804.296
 1784, 21815.880
 1785, 21829.379
 1786, 21840.662
 1787, 21854.169
 1788, 21866.248
 1789, 21878.816
 1790, 21890.978
 1791, 21904.560
 1792, 21916.203
 1793, 21929.249
 1794, 21942.737
 1795, 21955.753
 1796, 21967.450
 1797, 21981.141
 1798, 21992.316
 1799, 22005.524
 1800, 22017.488
 1801, 22029.818
 1802, 22041.837
 1803, 22055.104
 1804, 22067.209
 1805, 22080.031
 1806, 22092.730
 1807, 22104.534
 1808, 22116.724
 1809, 22129.456
 1810, 22142.160
 1811, 22154.397
 1812, 22167.532
 1813, 22179.492
 1814, 22191.511
 1815, 22204.494
 1816, 22216.971
 1817, 22229.334
 1818, 22242.356
 1819, 22254.534
 1820, 22266.726
 1821, 22279.629
 1822, 22292.216
 1823, 22305.103
 1824, 22339.820
 1825, 22350.656
 1826, 22360.083
 1827, 22368.415
 1828, 22381.490
 1829, 22393.264
 1830, 22411.259
 1831, 22419.789
 1832, 22429.469
 1833, 22437.824
 1834, 22451.511
 1835, 22464.270
 1836, 22475.193
 1837, 22486.142
 1838, 22497.733
 1839, 22510.974
 1840, 22521.839
 1841, 22534.348
 1842, 22550.328
 1843, 22559.900
 1844, 22570.009
 1845, 22578.447
 1846, 22613.235
 1847, 22663.976
 1848, 22680.972
 1849, 22694.741
 1850, 22705.272
 1851, 22716.072
 1852, 22734.188
 1853, 22751.272
 1854, 22769.240
 1855, 22786.277
 1856, 22805.606
 1857, 22818.138
 1858, 22836.027
 1859, 22853.620
 1860, 22870.647
 1861, 22885.440
 1862, 22903.512
 1863, 22919.511
 1864, 22934.593
 1865, 22952.139
 1866, 22968.713
 1867, 22987.497
 1868, 23010.279
 1869, 23021.710
 1870, 23041.289
 1871, 23061.097
 1872, 23076.542
 1873, 23094.969
 1874, 23112.794
 1875, 23127.352
 1876, 23146.032
 1877, 23162.364
 1878, 23181.527
 1879, 23199.470
 1880, 23214.947
 1881, 23232.118
 1882, 23249.004
 1883, 23265.292
 1884, 23282.047
 1885, 23298.067
 1886, 23313.809
 1887, 23329.812
 1888, 23345.540
 1889, 23363.287
 1890, 23380.786
 1891, 23393.132
 1892, 23410.465
 1893, 23426.887
 1894, 23443.357
 1895, 23458.800
 1896, 23474.446
 1897, 23490.446
 1898, 23506.211
 1899, 23522.214
 1900, 23539.281
 1901, 23554.883
 1902, 23570.859
 1903, 23587.927
 1904, 23603.836
 1905, 23620.160
 1906, 23635.298
 1907, 23651.955
 1908, 23668.039
 1909, 23683.855
 1910, 23700.314
 1911, 23716.748
 1912, 23733.813
 1913, 23750.065
 1914, 23773.022
 1915, 23787.924
 1916, 23798.041
 1917, 23817.428
 1918, 23834.013
 1919, 23848.624
 1920, 23862.899
 1921, 23878.768
 1922, 23895.843
 1923, 23909.387
 1924, 23925.977
 1925, 23942.284
 1926, 23954.999
 1927, 23970.065
 1928, 23984.029
 1929, 23999.135
 1930, 24014.373
 1931, 24029.677
 1932, 24045.043
 1933, 24060.232
 1934, 24075.438
 1935, 24090.922
 1936, 24106.197
 1937, 24121.427
 1938, 24136.856
 1939, 24152.133
 1940, 24167.541
 1941, 24182.949
 1942, 24198.174
 1943, 24213.799
 1944, 24229.007
 1945, 24244.433
 1946, 24259.616
 1947, 24274.962
 1948, 24290.194
 1949, 24305.569
 1950, 24321.147
 1951, 24336.459
 1952, 24351.960
 1953, 24367.411
 1954, 24382.985
 1955, 24398.325
 1956, 24414.252
 1957, 24429.549
 1958, 24445.296
 1959, 24460.614
 1960, 24476.285
 1961, 24491.557
 1962, 24507.342
 1963, 24522.656
 1964, 24538.241
 1965, 24553.839
 1966, 24569.142
 1967, 24584.590
 1968, 24600.042
 1969, 24615.431
 1970, 24630.819
 1971, 24646.344
 1972, 24661.934
 1973, 24677.335
 1974, 24692.758
 1975, 24708.313
 1976, 24723.577
 1977, 24738.697
 1978, 24754.274
 1979, 24769.471
 1980, 24784.778
 1981, 24799.751
 1982, 24815.099
 1983, 24830.061
 1984, 24845.765
 1985, 24860.868
 1986, 24876.202
 1987, 24891.936
 1988, 24906.933
 1989, 24922.452
 1990, 24937.889
 1991, 24953.096
 1992, 24968.298
 1993, 24983.410
 1994, 24998.617
 1995, 25013.919
 1996, 25031.905
 1997, 25048.801
 1998, 25064.365
 1999, 25079.824
 2000, 25094.290
 2001, 25106.663
 2002, 25120.762
 2003, 25135.236
 2004, 25149.764
 2005, 25164.413
 2006, 25178.886
 2007, 25193.378
 2008, 25207.704
 2009, 25222.463
 2010, 25236.326
 2011, 25250.229
 2012, 25264.383
 2013, 25278.215
 2014, 25292.342
 2015, 25306.134
 2016, 25320.097
 2017, 25333.876
 2018, 25347.801
 2019, 25361.670
 2020, 25375.316
 2021, 25389.022
 2022, 25402.810
 2023, 25416.714
 2024, 25430.362
 2025, 25443.975
 2026, 25457.464
 2027, 25471.165
 2028, 25488.609
 2029, 25498.607
 2030, 25511.512
 2031, 25525.573
 2032, 25539.015
 2033, 25552.329
 2034, 25565.664
 2035, 25579.171
 2036, 25592.634
 2037, 25605.888
 2038, 25619.156
 2039, 25632.517
 2040, 25645.757
 2041, 25659.096
 2042, 25672.327
 2043, 25685.583
 2044, 25698.976
 2045, 25711.896
 2046, 25725.189
 2047, 25738.314
 2048, 25752.002
 2049, 25765.250
 2050, 25778.965
 2051, 25792.483
 2052, 25805.892
 2053, 25819.364
 2054, 25832.796
 2055, 25846.210
 2056, 25859.716
 2057, 25873.147
 2058, 25886.731
 2059, 25900.195
 2060, 25913.742
 2061, 25926.918
 2062, 25940.526
 2063, 25953.651
 2064, 25967.109
 2065, 25980.656
 2066, 25993.935
 2067, 26007.114
 2068, 26020.550
 2069, 26033.684
 2070, 26046.713
 2071, 26060.200
 2072, 26075.853
 2073, 26086.508
 2074, 26100.205
 2075, 26113.248
 2076, 26126.519
 2077, 26139.860
 2078, 26153.206
 2079, 26166.587
 2080, 26179.944
 2081, 26193.352
 2082, 26206.624
 2083, 26220.303
 2084, 26233.643
 2085, 26247.314
 2086, 26261.046
 2087, 26274.606
 2088, 26288.159
 2089, 26302.196
 2090, 26316.066
 2091, 26330.065
 2092, 26343.694
 2093, 26357.663
 2094, 26371.545
 2095, 26385.437
 2096, 26399.230
 2097, 26413.039
 2098, 26426.654
 2099, 26440.598
 2100, 26454.123
 2101, 26467.960
 2102, 26481.634
 2103, 26495.164
 2104, 26508.703
 2105, 26522.454
 2106, 26535.787
 2107, 26549.305
 2108, 26562.750
 2109, 26576.133
 2110, 26589.421
 2111, 26602.752
 2112, 26616.010
 2113, 26629.152
 2114, 26642.555
 2115, 26655.559
 2116, 26668.723
 2117, 26681.909
 2118, 26694.685
 2119, 26707.706
 2120, 26720.646
 2121, 26733.655
 2122, 26746.401
 2123, 26759.299
 2124, 26772.230
 2125, 26785.206
 2126, 26797.812
 2127, 26810.691
 2128, 26823.512
 2129, 26836.494
 2130, 26849.226
 2131, 26862.049
 2132, 26874.679
 2133, 26887.423
 2134, 26900.229
 2135, 26913.650
 2136, 26925.718
 2137, 26938.632
 2138, 26951.188
 2139, 26963.626
 2140, 26976.578
 2141, 26988.643
 2142, 27001.240
 2143, 27013.726
 2144, 27026.106
 2145, 27038.506
 2146, 27051.017
 2147, 27063.323
 2148, 27075.563
 2149, 27087.709
 2150, 27100.012
 2151, 27112.224
 2152, 27124.361
 2153, 27136.818
 2154, 27148.999
 2155, 27161.388
 2156, 27173.536
 2157, 27185.754
 2158, 27198.112
 2159, 27210.268
 2160, 27222.896
 2161, 27234.609
 2162, 27246.905
 2163, 27259.160
 2164, 27271.340
 2165, 27283.482
 2166, 27295.642
 2167, 27307.908
 2168, 27320.174
 2169, 27332.407
 2170, 27344.501
 2171, 27356.675
 2172, 27368.832
 2173, 27381.121
 2174, 27393.064
 2175, 27405.265
 2176, 27417.440
 2177, 27429.591
 2178, 27441.709
 2179, 27453.884
 2180, 27466.116
 2181, 27478.139
 2182, 27490.266
 2183, 27502.678
 2184, 27515.455
 2185, 27544.061
 2186, 27560.243
 2187, 27570.724
 2188, 27580.996
 2189, 27615.508
 2190, 27630.032
 2191, 27641.263
 2192, 27652.641
 2193, 27672.841
 2194, 27690.675
 2195, 27709.657
 2196, 27727.653
 2197, 27740.927
 2198, 27760.579
 2199, 27779.561
 2200, 27796.839
 2201, 27821.704
 2202, 27834.638
 2203, 27847.092
 2204, 27868.748
 2205, 27891.498
 2206, 27904.659
 2207, 27921.951
 2208, 27941.624
 2209, 27959.405
 2210, 27973.727
 2211, 27993.180
 2212, 28009.043
 2213, 28029.878
 2214, 28050.328
 2215, 28065.846
 2216, 28079.681
 2217, 28100.741
 2218, 28119.942
 2219, 28134.839
 2220, 28148.180
 2221, 28172.367
 2222, 28186.361
 2223, 28199.673
 2224, 28218.842
 2225, 28238.103
 2226, 28252.183
 2227, 28269.705
 2228, 28289.078
 2229, 28304.014
 2230, 28320.777
 2231, 28341.608
 2232, 28357.272
 2233, 28372.986
 2234, 28386.187
 2235, 28404.348
 2236, 28424.559
 2237, 28441.438
 2238, 28454.323
 2239, 28471.501
 2240, 28486.035
 2241, 28502.191
 2242, 28517.123
 2243, 28534.165
 2244, 28550.885
 2245, 28566.993
 2246, 28586.421
 2247, 28600.104
 2248, 28616.058
 2249, 28635.744
 2250, 28651.601
 2251, 28664.207
 2252, 28685.570
 2253, 28700.852
 2254, 28712.667
 2255, 28727.948
 2256, 28750.271
 2257, 28761.988
 2258, 28777.140
 2259, 28788.953
 2260, 28803.874
 2261, 28823.922
 2262, 28837.389
 2263, 28848.987
 2264, 28863.946
 2265, 28880.341
 2266, 28892.982
 2267, 28909.269
 2268, 28928.700
 2269, 28940.994
 2270, 28951.839
 2271, 28966.243
 2272, 28982.391
 2273, 28997.597
 2274, 29013.075
 2275, 29033.969
 2276, 29046.519
 2277, 29057.724
 2278, 29071.829
 2279, 29088.105
 2280, 29103.503
 2281, 29117.761
 2282, 29128.729
 2283, 29146.314
 2284, 29163.985
 2285, 29176.434
 2286, 29190.443
 2287, 29205.418
 2288, 29221.608
 2289, 29236.678
 2290, 29248.327
 2291, 29262.064
 2292, 29278.437
 2293, 29291.970
 2294, 29306.246
 2295, 29322.557
 2296, 29337.226
 2297, 29350.728
 2298, 29365.629
 2299, 29380.525
 2300, 29394.707
 2301, 29408.470
 2302, 29424.238
 2303, 29438.125
 2304, 29452.700
 2305, 29468.528
 2306, 29483.184
 2307, 29496.928
 2308, 29512.941
 2309, 29526.019
 2310, 29542.277
 2311, 29555.730
 2312, 29571.346
 2313, 29586.070
 2314, 29600.071
 2315, 29615.809
 2316, 29629.966
 2317, 29643.986
 2318, 29660.258
 2319, 29674.356
 2320, 29688.425
 2321, 29704.437
 2322, 29718.469
 2323, 29733.826
 2324, 29749.530
 2325, 29762.679
 2326, 29779.293
 2327, 29793.046
 2328, 29808.816
 2329, 29823.746
 2330, 29839.092
 2331, 29852.346
 2332, 29868.716
 2333, 29883.365
 2334, 29898.534
 2335, 29913.888
 2336, 29927.114
 2337, 29943.261
 2338, 29958.744
 2339, 29971.637
 2340, 29988.034
 2341, 30001.973
 2342, 30018.038
 2343, 30033.218
 2344, 30047.434
 2345, 30063.013
 2346, 30078.698
 2347, 30093.190
 2348, 30108.878
 2349, 30154.211
 2350, 30171.126
 2351, 30184.513
 2352, 30196.282
 2353, 30215.271
 2354, 30233.029
 2355, 30252.502
 2356, 30270.618
 2357, 30285.679
 2358, 30301.495
 2359, 30318.688
 2360, 30334.962
 2361, 30353.548
 2362, 30370.687
 2363, 30385.121
 2364, 30398.685
 2365, 30415.772
 2366, 30431.910
 2367, 30448.332
 2368, 30464.400
 2369, 30480.215
 2370, 30496.125
 2371, 30512.098
 2372, 30527.505
 2373, 30543.411
 2374, 30558.984
 2375, 30574.145
 2376, 30589.619
 2377, 30605.274
 2378, 30620.884
 2379, 30636.061
 2380, 30651.438
 2381, 30666.779
 2382, 30681.950
 2383, 30697.364
 2384, 30712.669
 2385, 30727.939
 2386, 30743.398
 2387, 30758.774
 2388, 30774.220
 2389, 30789.802
 2390, 30804.919
 2391, 30820.405
 2392, 30835.775
 2393, 30851.329
 2394, 30866.375
 2395, 30882.186
 2396, 30897.386
 2397, 30912.949
 2398, 30928.419
 2399, 30944.127
 2400, 30959.426
 2401, 30975.066
 2402, 30990.430
 2403, 31006.240
 2404, 31021.518
 2405, 31037.191
 2406, 31052.724
 2407, 31068.419
 2408, 31084.012
 2409, 31099.812
 2410, 31115.160
 2411, 31130.859
 2412, 31146.231
 2413, 31161.978
 2414, 31177.306
 2415, 31192.700
 2416, 31208.124
 2417, 31223.743
 2418, 31238.418
 2419, 31253.607
 2420, 31268.831
 2421, 31283.837
 2422, 31298.936
 2423, 31314.145
 2424, 31329.155
 2425, 31344.232
 2426, 31358.763
 2427, 31373.482
 2428, 31388.155
 2429, 31402.718
 2430, 31417.158
 2431, 31431.751
 2432, 31446.112
 2433, 31460.196
 2434, 31474.129
 2435, 31488.346
 2436, 31502.272
 2437, 31516.202
 2438, 31530.094
 2439, 31544.137
 2440, 31558.197
 2441, 31572.527
 2442, 31586.747
 2443, 31600.850
 2444, 31614.923
 2445, 31629.206
 2446, 31643.360
 2447, 31657.446
 2448, 31671.548
 2449, 31685.759
 2450, 31699.967
 2451, 31714.207
 2452, 31728.276
 2453, 31742.686
 2454, 31774.263
 2455, 31788.897
 2456, 31802.325
 2457, 31815.224
 2458, 31828.368
 2459, 31845.027
 2460, 31862.244
 2461, 31875.196
 2462, 31889.033
 2463, 31903.300
 2464, 31917.801
 2465, 31932.739
 2466, 31947.505
 2467, 31962.358
 2468, 31977.171
 2469, 31992.156
 2470, 32007.207
 2471, 32021.980
 2472, 32036.926
 2473, 32051.989
 2474, 32066.577
 2475, 32081.472
 2476, 32096.203
 2477, 32111.045
 2478, 32125.705
 2479, 32140.643
 2480, 32155.322
 2481, 32170.049
 2482, 32184.922
 2483, 32199.440
 2484, 32214.487
 2485, 32229.295
 2486, 32244.260
 2487, 32258.939
 2488, 32273.923
 2489, 32288.519
 2490, 32302.755
 2491, 32318.333
 2492, 32333.558
 2493, 32347.901
 2494, 32363.103
 2495, 32377.815
 2496, 32393.057
 2497, 32407.365
 2498, 32422.561
 2499, 32437.050
 2500, 32452.363
 2501, 32466.769
 2502, 32481.999
 2503, 32495.653
 2504, 32511.551
 2505, 32526.306
 2506, 32541.768
 2507, 32555.333
 2508, 32570.945
 2509, 32585.734
 2510, 32600.581
 2511, 32614.953
 2512, 32629.889
 2513, 32644.513
 2514, 32659.684
 2515, 32674.392
 2516, 32689.578
 2517, 32704.207
 2518, 32719.423
 2519, 32733.804
 2520, 32748.884
 2521, 32763.413
 2522, 32778.467
 2523, 32792.390
 2524, 32808.159
 2525, 32822.764
 2526, 32837.646
 2527, 32852.611
 2528, 32867.459
 2529, 32882.158
 2530, 32897.029
 2531, 32914.886
 2532, 32934.033
 2533, 32948.980
 2534, 32961.218
 2535, 32973.755
 2536, 32990.472
 2537, 33009.040
 2538, 33023.945
 2539, 33036.195
 2540, 33052.546
 2541, 33066.223
 2542, 33082.589
 2543, 33097.008
 2544, 33109.014
 2545, 33126.945
 2546, 33144.680
 2547, 33160.734
 2548, 33172.943
 2549, 33188.979
 2550, 33204.137
 2551, 33216.149
 2552, 33231.705
 2553, 33249.514
 2554, 33263.570
 2555, 33275.687
 2556, 33290.972
 2557, 33306.424
 2558, 33323.234
 2559, 33336.686
 2560, 33350.258
 2561, 33364.690
 2562, 33379.970
 2563, 33394.239
 2564, 33407.534
 2565, 33421.188
 2566, 33436.412
 2567, 33451.083
 2568, 33465.621
 2569, 33479.965
 2570, 33494.530
 2571, 33509.096
 2572, 33523.392
 2573, 33537.805
 2574, 33552.423
 2575, 33566.972
 2576, 33581.298
 2577, 33595.920
 2578, 33610.164
 2579, 33625.309
 2580, 33639.511
 2581, 33653.943
 2582, 33668.586
 2583, 33683.122
 2584, 33697.889
 2585, 33712.266
 2586, 33726.732
 2587, 33741.538
 2588, 33759.418
 2589, 33773.623
 2590, 33790.095
 2591, 33810.205
 2592, 33824.298
 2593, 33888.352
 2594, 33900.785
 2595, 33913.171
 2596, 33926.090
 2597, 33941.019
 2598, 33959.103
 2599, 33974.151
 2600, 33989.941
 2601, 34006.405
 2602, 34021.251
 2603, 34039.884
 2604, 34053.267
 2605, 34065.504
 2606, 34082.802
 2607, 34097.631
 2608, 34112.942
 2609, 34130.609
 2610, 34146.679
 2611, 34164.150
 2612, 34177.246
 2613, 34192.496
 2614, 34207.336
 2615, 34225.591
 2616, 34242.168
 2617, 34258.029
 2618, 34269.969
 2619, 34287.782
 2620, 34304.268
 2621, 34318.888
 2622, 34337.804
 2623, 34350.913
 2624, 34364.843
 2625, 34380.097
 2626, 34396.133
 2627, 34412.270
 2628, 34427.235
 2629, 34442.424
 2630, 34455.837
 2631, 34471.693
 2632, 34489.269
 2633, 34503.396
 2634, 34518.047
 2635, 34535.376
 2636, 34552.322
 2637, 34571.711
 2638, 34585.428
 2639, 34598.306
 2640, 34613.969
 2641, 34628.458
 2642, 34642.516
 2643, 34659.981
 2644, 34678.079
 2645, 34691.788
 2646, 34706.162
 2647, 34719.799
 2648, 34737.157
 2649, 34751.052
 2650, 34765.518
 2651, 34780.593
 2652, 34795.400
 2653, 34810.342
 2654, 34825.367
 2655, 34840.135
 2656, 34855.137
 2657, 34869.653
 2658, 34884.606
 2659, 34899.026
 2660, 34913.886
 2661, 34928.053
 2662, 34942.801
 2663, 34957.001
 2664, 34971.780
 2665, 34986.339
 2666, 35000.545
 2667, 35014.758
 2668, 35029.824
 2669, 35044.027
 2670, 35058.186
 2671, 35073.089
 2672, 35086.998
 2673, 35101.241
 2674, 35116.258
 2675, 35131.012
 2676, 35143.741
 2677, 35158.966
 2678, 35173.702
 2679, 35188.169
 2680, 35202.514
 2681, 35217.150
 2682, 35231.471
 2683, 35245.620
 2684, 35259.949
 2685, 35274.531
 2686, 35288.969
 2687, 35303.132
 2688, 35316.943
 2689, 35331.249
 2690, 35345.168
 2691, 35359.181
 2692, 35373.189
 2693, 35387.188
 2694, 35401.254
 2695, 35415.559
 2696, 35429.018
 2697, 35443.266
 2698, 35457.178
 2699, 35471.398
 2700, 35485.298
 2701, 35499.539
 2702, 35513.535
 2703, 35527.502
 2704, 35541.493
 2705, 35555.546
 2706, 35569.524
 2707, 35583.725
 2708, 35597.789
 2709, 35612.228
 2710, 35626.066
 2711, 35640.412
 2712, 35654.759
 2713, 35668.977
 2714, 35682.622
 2715, 35696.777
 2716, 35711.031
 2717, 35725.193
 2718, 35739.607
 2719, 35753.914
 2720, 35768.037
 2721, 35782.476
 2722, 35797.481
 2723, 35811.720
 2724, 35825.490
 2725, 35839.765
 2726, 35853.717
 2727, 35868.143
 2728, 35882.461
 2729, 35896.701
 2730, 35910.864
 2731, 35925.235
 2732, 35939.487
 2733, 35941.936
 2734, 35971.502
 2735, 35983.940
 2736, 35997.069
 2737, 36005.659
 2738, 36018.580
 2739, 36027.668
 2740, 36043.635
 2741, 36052.168
 2742, 36066.164
 2743, 36076.018
 2744, 36087.388
 2745, 36097.386
 2746, 36112.728
 2747, 36121.015
 2748, 36131.763
 2749, 36141.071
 2750, 36153.307
 2751, 36163.124
 2752, 36175.318
 2753, 36186.510
 2754, 36198.553
 2755, 36207.851
 2756, 36220.415
 2757, 36231.566
 2758, 36242.558
 2759, 36253.767
 2760, 36264.790
 2761, 36275.870
 2762, 36286.999
 2763, 36298.222
 2764, 36309.354
 2765, 36321.004
 2766, 36331.241
 2767, 36343.158
 2768, 36352.940
 2769, 36365.541
 2770, 36374.963
 2771, 36387.366
 2772, 36396.862
 2773, 36409.331
 2774, 36420.356
 2775, 36431.574
 2776, 36442.652
 2777, 36453.768
 2778, 36464.772
 2779, 36476.158
 2780, 36485.733
 2781, 36498.600
 2782, 36508.008
 2783, 36520.357
 2784, 36531.453
 2785, 36542.676
 2786, 36552.118
 2787, 36564.531
 2788, 36575.570
 2789, 36586.724
 2790, 36597.827
 2791, 36608.710
 2792, 36619.854
 2793, 36631.011
 2794, 36642.038
 2795, 36652.908
 2796, 36663.992
 2797, 36675.009
 2798, 36685.817
 2799, 36697.141
 2800, 36706.487
 2801, 36718.986
 2802, 36729.978
 2803, 36740.928
 2804, 36751.770
 2805, 36761.152
 2806, 36772.103
 2807, 36784.483
 2808, 36793.981
 2809, 36804.955
 2810, 36815.478
 2811, 36827.839
 2812, 36837.000
 2813, 36849.465
 2814, 36859.021
 2815, 36874.014
 2816, 36880.341
 2817, 36894.790
 2818, 36902.439
 2819, 36916.127
 2820, 36923.226
 2821, 36936.741
 2822, 36946.060
 2823, 36958.037
 2824, 36967.516
 2825, 36979.715
 2826, 36988.975
 2827, 37001.151
 2828, 37010.454
 2829, 37022.549
 2830, 37031.906
 2831, 37044.075
 2832, 37053.557
 2833, 37065.595
 2834, 37075.144
 2835, 37087.121
 2836, 37096.585
 2837, 37108.800
 2838, 37118.039
 2839, 37130.273
 2840, 37139.708
 2841, 37152.118
 2842, 37160.900
 2843, 37173.220
 2844, 37182.425
 2845, 37194.534
 2846, 37203.919
 2847, 37215.947
 2848, 37225.243
 2849, 37237.289
 2850, 37248.230
 2851, 37258.680
 2852, 37268.075
 2853, 37280.071
 2854, 37289.238
 2855, 37301.161
 2856, 37310.416
 2857, 37322.424
 2858, 37331.631
 2859, 37343.825
 2860, 37352.955
 2861, 37364.878
 2862, 37374.083
 2863, 37386.153
 2864, 37395.352
 2865, 37407.466
 2866, 37416.591
 2867, 37428.647
 2868, 37437.853
 2869, 37474.014
 2870, 37485.372
 2871, 37492.268
 2872, 37500.266
 2873, 37513.853
 2874, 37524.582
 2875, 37536.518
 2876, 37546.198
 2877, 37557.237
 2878, 37567.249
 2879, 37579.532
 2880, 37588.367
 2881, 37600.266
 2882, 37609.451
 2883, 37621.673
 2884, 37630.643
 2885, 37642.667
 2886, 37650.538
 2887, 37663.912
 2888, 37673.218
 2889, 37684.303
 2890, 37694.351
 2891, 37706.837
 2892, 37715.593
 2893, 37727.621
 2894, 37736.863
 2895, 37748.991
 2896, 37758.135
 2897, 37770.118
 2898, 37779.101
 2899, 37791.140
 2900, 37800.144
 2901, 37812.227
 2902, 37821.507
 2903, 37833.519
 2904, 37842.722
 2905, 37853.858
 2906, 37863.820
 2907, 37876.070
 2908, 37885.125
 2909, 37896.985
 2910, 37906.268
 2911, 37918.161
 2912, 37927.289
 2913, 37939.324
 2914, 37948.359
 2915, 37960.285
 2916, 37969.317
 2917, 37981.293
 2918, 37990.364
 2919, 38002.402
 2920, 38011.404
 2921, 38023.331
 2922, 38032.449
 2923, 38044.590
 2924, 38052.696
 2925, 38065.681
 2926, 38074.993
 2927, 38086.800
 2928, 38097.819
 2929, 38106.786
 2930, 38117.072
 2931, 38129.299
 2932, 38138.398
 2933, 38150.376
 2934, 38159.536
 2935, 38172.117
 2936, 38179.225
 2937, 38193.638
 2938, 38200.795
 2939, 38214.403
 2940, 38223.528
 2941, 38234.329
 2942, 38244.780
 2943, 38257.012
 2944, 38266.098
 2945, 38277.004
 2946, 38287.272
 2947, 38299.406
 2948, 38308.732
 2949, 38320.822
 2950, 38330.013
 2951, 38342.040
 2952, 38351.231
 2953, 38363.166
 2954, 38372.352
 2955, 38384.276
 2956, 38393.519
 2957, 38405.464
 2958, 38414.776
 2959, 38426.708
 2960, 38436.032
 2961, 38448.067
 2962, 38457.155
 2963, 38469.329
 2964, 38478.632
 2965, 38490.807
 2966, 38499.944
 2967, 38511.977
 2968, 38521.065
 2969, 38533.206
 2970, 38542.416
 2971, 38554.324
 2972, 38563.534
 2973, 38575.510
 2974, 38586.152
 2975, 38596.860
 2976, 38606.139
 2977, 38618.123
 2978, 38627.310
 2979, 38639.342
 2980, 38648.455
 2981, 38670.002
 2982, 38676.113
 2983, 38685.306
 2984, 38692.442
 2985, 38706.165
 2986, 38715.817
 2987, 38727.517
 2988, 38737.326
 2989, 38748.765
 2990, 38758.756
 2991, 38770.209
 2992, 38780.172
 2993, 38791.514
 2994, 38801.477
 2995, 38812.977
 2996, 38822.944
 2997, 38834.265
 2998, 38844.424
 2999, 38855.725
 3000, 38865.892
 3001, 38877.156
 3002, 38887.223
 3003, 38898.490
 3004, 38908.555
 3005, 38919.938
 3006, 38930.050
 3007, 38941.360
 3008, 38951.371
 3009, 38962.703
 3010, 38972.790
 3011, 38984.147
 3012, 38994.310
 3013, 39005.935
 3014, 39015.778
 3015, 39027.561
 3016, 39037.240
 3017, 39048.881
 3018, 39058.746
 3019, 39070.195
 3020, 39080.158
 3021, 39091.622
 3022, 39101.690
 3023, 39113.096
 3024, 39123.125
 3025, 39134.620
 3026, 39144.547
 3027, 39155.985
 3028, 39166.030
 3029, 39178.003
 3030, 39187.370
 3031, 39199.286
 3032, 39208.818
 3033, 39220.505
 3034, 39230.256
 3035, 39242.055
 3036, 39251.596
 3037, 39263.100
 3038, 39273.172
 3039, 39284.580
 3040, 39294.580
 3041, 39305.975
 3042, 39316.050
 3043, 39327.325
 3044, 39337.456
 3045, 39348.887
 3046, 39358.915
 3047, 39370.327
 3048, 39380.446
 3049, 39391.749
 3050, 39402.875
 3051, 39413.179
 3052, 39423.260
 3053, 39434.729
 3054, 39444.759
 3055, 39456.218
 3056, 39466.223
 3057, 39477.662
 3058, 39487.713
 3059, 39499.581
 3060, 39509.365
 3061, 39521.118
 3062, 39530.800
 3063, 39542.281
 3064, 39552.228
 3065, 39563.906
 3066, 39573.642
 3067, 39585.058
 3068, 39595.026
 3069, 39606.609
 3070, 39616.523
 3071, 39628.038
 3072, 39637.957
 3073, 39649.992
 3074, 39659.483
 3075, 39671.253
 3076, 39680.801
 3077, 39692.444
 3078, 39702.209
 3079, 39713.874
 3080, 39723.632
 3081, 39735.080
 3082, 39745.190
 3083, 39756.528
 3084, 39766.472
 3085, 39778.132
 3086, 39787.908
 3087, 39799.435
 3088, 39809.360
 3089, 39820.942
 3090, 39830.835
 3091, 39842.268
 3092, 39852.259
 3093, 39863.881
 3094, 39873.793
 3095, 39885.333
 3096, 39895.165
 3097, 39906.757
 3098, 39917.768
 3099, 39928.206
 3100, 39938.038
 3101, 39949.677
 3102, 39959.587
 3103, 39970.836
 3104, 39980.839
 3105, 39992.333
 3106, 40002.298
 3107, 40013.771
 3108, 40023.738
 3109, 40035.176
 3110, 40045.107
 3111, 40056.488
 3112, 40066.635
 3113, 40078.165
 3114, 40087.970
 3115, 40099.647
 3116, 40109.493
 3117, 40121.190
 3118, 40130.970
 3119, 40142.837
 3120, 40152.574
 3121, 40164.192
 3122, 40174.062
 3123, 40185.805
 3124, 40195.534
 3125, 40207.093
 3126, 40217.043
 3127, 40228.399
 3128, 40238.399
 3129, 40249.985
 3130, 40259.869
 3131, 40271.353
 3132, 40281.296
 3133, 40292.754
 3134, 40302.719
 3135, 40314.243
 3136, 40324.064
 3137, 40335.575
 3138, 40346.659
 3139, 40357.203
 3140, 40367.031
 3141, 40378.610
 3142, 40388.435
 3143, 40400.209
 3144, 40409.935
 3145, 40421.687
 3146, 40431.363
 3147, 40443.029
 3148, 40452.867
 3149, 40464.248
 3150, 40474.290
 3151, 40485.779
 3152, 40495.719
 3153, 40507.249
 3154, 40517.172
 3155, 40528.753
 3156, 40538.604
 3157, 40550.256
 3158, 40560.101
 3159, 40571.663
 3160, 40581.581
 3161, 40593.325
 3162, 40603.114
 3163, 40614.710
 3164, 40624.585
 3165, 40636.275
 3166, 40646.188
 3167, 40657.739
 3168, 40667.547
 3169, 40679.259
 3170, 40689.050
 3171, 40700.416
 3172, 40710.383
 3173, 40722.043
 3174, 40731.832
 3175, 40743.427
 3176, 40753.298
 3177, 40764.779
 3178, 40774.735
 3179, 40786.217
 3180, 40796.185
 3181, 40807.780
 3182, 40817.645
 3183, 40829.163
 3184, 40839.138
 3185, 40850.783
 3186, 40860.538
 3187, 40872.169
 3188, 40881.955
 3189, 40893.709
 3190, 40903.507
 3191, 40915.123
 3192, 40924.984
 3193, 40936.775
 3194, 40946.518
 3195, 40957.959
 3196, 40967.975
 3197, 40979.440
 3198, 40989.406
 3199, 41001.019
 3200, 41010.939
 3201, 41022.461
 3202, 41032.513
 3203, 41044.061
 3204, 41053.843
 3205, 41065.568
 3206, 41075.250
 3207, 41086.984
 3208, 41096.882
 3209, 41112.349
 3210, 41119.765
 3211, 41131.537
 3212, 41175.757
 3213, 41191.218
 3214, 41202.764
 3215, 41213.289
 3216, 41223.296
 3217, 41237.096
 3218, 41251.950
 3219, 41266.311
 3220, 41276.713
 3221, 41298.422
 3222, 41312.602
 3223, 41323.122
 3224, 41332.907
 3225, 41346.144
 3226, 41364.042
 3227, 41378.094
 3228, 41388.257
 3229, 41398.242
 3230, 41414.315
 3231, 41428.993
 3232, 41439.283
 3233, 41456.591
 3234, 41469.234
 3235, 41479.936
 3236, 41493.495
 3237, 41508.982
 3238, 41521.949
 3239, 41532.865
 3240, 41546.025
 3241, 41563.162
 3242, 41575.830
 3243, 41587.184
 3244, 41599.839
 3245, 41617.243
 3246, 41630.049
 3247, 41641.341
 3248, 41658.231
 3249, 41669.708
 3250, 41679.721
 3251, 41695.429
 3252, 41705.850
 3253, 41723.211
 3254, 41736.682
 3255, 41750.653
 3256, 41762.819
 3257, 41777.031
 3258, 41787.921
 3259, 41803.075
 3260, 41817.571
 3261, 41830.212
 3262, 41840.333
 3263, 41856.767
 3264, 41872.361
 3265, 41885.154
 3266, 41895.049
 3267, 41908.639
 3268, 41921.440
 3269, 41939.603
 3270, 41950.363
 3271, 41973.910
 3272, 41987.101
 3273, 41998.752
 3274, 42009.963
 3275, 42021.322
 3276, 42036.368
 3277, 42053.578
 3278, 42066.359
 3279, 42077.859
 3280, 42092.536
 3281, 42105.460
 3282, 42118.893
 3283, 42132.307
 3284, 42146.105
 3285, 42161.280
 3286, 42172.975
 3287, 42186.326
 3288, 42200.101
 3289, 42213.466
 3290, 42223.765
 3291, 42239.701
 3292, 42249.879
 3293, 42263.233
 3294, 42276.796
 3295, 42289.775
 3296, 42300.667
 3297, 42332.096
 3298, 42343.321
 3299, 42354.015
 3300, 42362.251
 3301, 42377.457
 3302, 42386.965
 3303, 42407.094
 3304, 42415.504
 3305, 42429.860
 3306, 42439.745
 3307, 42457.188
 3308, 42467.678
 3309, 42482.917
 3310, 42491.376
 3311, 42508.198
 3312, 42516.959
 3313, 42536.205
 3314, 42544.598
 3315, 42557.831
 3316, 42567.369
 3317, 42584.153
 3318, 42594.719
 3319, 42609.322
 3320, 42618.317
 3321, 42635.607
 3322, 42644.135
 3323, 42660.520
 3324, 42670.469
 3325, 42684.815
 3326, 42694.554
 3327, 42711.493
 3328, 42722.850
 3329, 42737.202
 3330, 42745.414
 3331, 42760.077
 3332, 42769.760
 3333, 42785.258
 3334, 42794.138
 3335, 42810.046
 3336, 42818.863
 3337, 42834.628
 3338, 42843.821
 3339, 42857.712
 3340, 42869.861
 3341, 42882.361
 3342, 42894.554
 3343, 42907.490
 3344, 42919.349
 3345, 42933.018
 3346, 42944.385
 3347, 42956.792
 3348, 42969.326
 3349, 42982.379
 3350, 42994.298
 3351, 43006.936
 3352, 43018.953
 3353, 43032.953
 3354, 43043.855
 3355, 43056.676
 3356, 43068.568
 3357, 43081.448
 3358, 43093.684
 3359, 43107.510
 3360, 43118.276
 3361, 43131.049
 3362, 43143.117
 3363, 43155.808
 3364, 43167.990
 3365, 43181.824
 3366, 43191.286
 3367, 43206.797
 3368, 43217.675
 3369, 43230.268
 3370, 43242.401
 3371, 43256.665
 3372, 43267.245
 3373, 43280.686
 3374, 43292.169
 3375, 43305.291
 3376, 43316.909
 3377, 43330.575
 3378, 43341.897
 3379, 43354.425
 3380, 43366.527
 3381, 43380.245
 3382, 43391.676
 3383, 43404.250
 3384, 43416.291
 3385, 43430.361
 3386, 43441.076
 3387, 43453.788
 3388, 43481.068
 3389, 43492.203
 3390, 43502.121
 3391, 43513.515
 3392, 43525.576
 3393, 43541.454
 3394, 43551.474
 3395, 43565.695
 3396, 43578.862
 3397, 43591.396
 3398, 43602.125
 3399, 43613.015
 3400, 43625.764
 3401, 43637.761
 3402, 43649.724
 3403, 43662.660
 3404, 43674.437
 3405, 43687.052
 3406, 43698.856
 3407, 43711.091
 3408, 43723.283
 3409, 43735.410
 3410, 43747.717
 3411, 43759.929
 3412, 43772.185
 3413, 43784.450
 3414, 43796.675
 3415, 43809.283
 3416, 43821.296
 3417, 43833.488
 3418, 43845.700
 3419, 43858.042
 3420, 43870.470
 3421, 43885.565
 3422, 43895.750
 3423, 43911.228
 3424, 43921.727
 3425, 43931.720
 3426, 43944.997
 3427, 43957.457
 3428, 43969.652
 3429, 43981.984
 3430, 43994.212
 3431, 44006.490
 3432, 44018.713
 3433, 44031.339
 3434, 44043.497
 3435, 44055.907
 3436, 44068.098
 3437, 44080.381
 3438, 44092.744
 3439, 44105.026
 3440, 44117.248
 3441, 44129.533
 3442, 44141.974
 3443, 44154.236
 3444, 44166.495
 3445, 44179.100
 3446, 44191.349
 3447, 44203.527
 3448, 44215.772
 3449, 44228.188
 3450, 44240.563
 3451, 44252.843
 3452, 44265.125
 3453, 44277.504
 3454, 44289.830
 3455, 44302.202
 3456, 44315.732
 3457, 44327.527
 3458, 44341.182
 3459, 44353.802
 3460, 44363.396
 3461, 44377.291
 3462, 44389.724
 3463, 44402.156
 3464, 44414.610
 3465, 44427.043
 3466, 44439.485
 3467, 44451.875
 3468, 44464.193
 3469, 44476.576
 3470, 44489.030
 3471, 44501.561
 3472, 44513.910
 3473, 44526.289
 3474, 44538.678
 3475, 44551.284
 3476, 44563.550
 3477, 44576.026
 3478, 44588.307
 3479, 44600.794
 3480, 44613.130
 3481, 44625.411
 3482, 44637.891
 3483, 44650.254
 3484, 44662.530
 3485, 44674.882
 3486, 44687.226
 3487, 44699.552
 3488, 44712.112
 3489, 44724.459
 3490, 44736.757
 3491, 44749.113
 3492, 44761.596
 3493, 44773.907
 3494, 44787.446
 3495, 44798.985
 3496, 44813.833
 3497, 44825.443
 3498, 44838.092
 3499, 44851.134
 3500, 44863.503
 3501, 44875.897
 3502, 44887.975
 3503, 44900.290
 3504, 44912.587
 3505, 44924.970
 3506, 44937.096
 3507, 44949.617
 3508, 44961.774
 3509, 44973.956
 3510, 44986.238
 3511, 44998.575
 3512, 45010.891
 3513, 45023.271
 3514, 45035.340
 3515, 45047.589
 3516, 45062.452
 3517, 45073.784
 3518, 45086.773
 3519, 45099.219
 3520, 45113.273
 3521, 45125.759
 3522, 45140.003
 3523, 45151.574
 3524, 45163.373
 3525, 45176.960
 3526, 45189.949
 3527, 45202.861
 3528, 45216.684
 3529, 45228.787
 3530, 45241.269
 3531, 45254.527
 3532, 45266.777
 3533, 45280.036
 3534, 45293.582
 3535, 45304.716
 3536, 45319.669
 3537, 45332.915
 3538, 45344.138
 3539, 45358.192
 3540, 45371.384
 3541, 45384.664
 3542, 45396.454
 3543, 45411.384
 3544, 45423.153
 3545, 45437.370
 3546, 45451.382
 3547, 45462.138
 3548, 45476.624
 3549, 45490.424
 3550, 45503.068
 3551, 45516.373
 3552, 45530.968
 3553, 45541.671
 3554, 45556.361
 3555, 45569.702
 3556, 45582.991
 3557, 45596.333
 3558, 45611.320
 3559, 45622.947
 3560, 45636.676
 3561, 45650.293
 3562, 45663.637
 3563, 45677.213
 3564, 45692.067
 3565, 45703.548
 3566, 45717.835
 3567, 45731.438
 3568, 45745.060
 3569, 45758.570
 3570, 45772.957
 3571, 45785.613
 3572, 45799.322
 3573, 45812.988
 3574, 45826.434
 3575, 45840.166
 3576, 45855.013
 3577, 45866.185
 3578, 45881.132
 3579, 45895.005
 3580, 45908.312
 3581, 45922.208
 3582, 45936.487
 3583, 45949.317
 3584, 45963.206
 3585, 45976.908
 3586, 45990.657
 3587, 46004.405
 3588, 46019.475
 3589, 46030.905
 3590, 46045.766
 3591, 46059.659
 3592, 46073.552
 3593, 46087.586
 3594, 46102.647
 3595, 46115.778
 3596, 46129.723
 3597, 46143.515
 3598, 46157.542
 3599, 46171.532
 3600, 46187.069
 3601, 46216.148
 3602, 46231.253
 3603, 46241.440
 3604, 46254.251
 3605, 46272.432
 3606, 46285.841
 3607, 46304.067
 3608, 46320.512
 3609, 46333.398
 3610, 46353.270
 3611, 46363.522
 3612, 46377.732
 3613, 46394.604
 3614, 46408.856
 3615, 46424.079
 3616, 46440.380
 3617, 46452.988
 3618, 46469.633
 3619, 46483.412
 3620, 46498.639
 3621, 46516.172
 3622, 46532.391
 3623, 46544.438
 3624, 46559.673
 3625, 46573.187
 3626, 46588.690
 3627, 46602.068
 3628, 46619.442
 3629, 46634.352
 3630, 46649.428
 3631, 46661.920
 3632, 46674.056
 3633, 46688.462
 3634, 46702.805
 3635, 46716.581
 3636, 46731.052
 3637, 46744.607
 3638, 46759.154
 3639, 46772.954
 3640, 46787.239
 3641, 46801.005
 3642, 46815.225
 3643, 46828.751
 3644, 46843.177
 3645, 46856.725
 3646, 46870.970
 3647, 46884.506
 3648, 46898.830
 3649, 46912.453
 3650, 46926.637
 3651, 46940.280
 3652, 46954.593
 3653, 46968.242
 3654, 46982.659
 3655, 46996.353
 3656, 47012.949
 3657, 47024.968
 3658, 47041.472
 3659, 47056.454
 3660, 47071.102
 3661, 47085.432
 3662, 47100.234
 3663, 47114.270
 3664, 47128.537
 3665, 47143.494
 3666, 47157.406
 3667, 47171.669
 3668, 47186.871
 3669, 47200.308
 3670, 47215.238
 3671, 47229.532
 3672, 47244.528
 3673, 47258.404
 3674, 47273.411
 3675, 47287.288
 3676, 47302.129
 3677, 47316.293
 3678, 47331.246
 3679, 47345.150
 3680, 47359.860
 3681, 47373.775
 3682, 47388.378
 3683, 47402.516
 3684, 47419.699
 3685, 47433.593
 3686, 47449.030
 3687, 47463.096
 3688, 47476.442
 3689, 47492.342
 3690, 47508.508
 3691, 47521.576
 3692, 47538.258
 3693, 47550.686
 3694, 47566.990
 3695, 47583.500
 3696, 47597.538
 3697, 47612.523
 3698, 47628.692
 3699, 47641.930
 3700, 47659.171
 3701, 47673.517
 3702, 47688.072
 3703, 47704.955
 3704, 47720.153
 3705, 47733.654
 3706, 47752.641
 3707, 47764.092
 3708, 47781.691
 3709, 47796.936
 3710, 47812.806
 3711, 47830.870
 3712, 47843.751
 3713, 47859.587
 3714, 47875.424
 3715, 47890.565
 3716, 47908.426
 3717, 47922.413
 3718, 47939.029
 3719, 47954.525
 3720, 47970.843
 3721, 47988.223
 3722, 48002.724
 3723, 48019.067
 3724, 48035.555
 3725, 48051.220
 3726, 48068.980
 3727, 48110.047
 3728, 48124.438
 3729, 48135.991
 3730, 48146.911
 3731, 48163.740
 3732, 48180.571
 3733, 48192.471
 3734, 48209.812
 3735, 48230.697
 3736, 48242.630
 3737, 48257.829
 3738, 48275.759
 3739, 48287.506
 3740, 48302.387
 3741, 48320.459
 3742, 48336.483
 3743, 48351.244
 3744, 48367.525
 3745, 48381.189
 3746, 48397.655
 3747, 48413.401
 3748, 48429.127
 3749, 48445.263
 3750, 48461.408
 3751, 48476.629
 3752, 48491.104
 3753, 48504.349
 3754, 48521.505
 3755, 48536.256
 3756, 48554.276
 3757, 48567.163
 3758, 48583.966
 3759, 48598.819
 3760, 48614.580
 3761, 48631.448
 3762, 48643.897
 3763, 48661.335
 3764, 48676.774
 3765, 48691.606
 3766, 48708.901
 3767, 48722.395
 3768, 48738.748
 3769, 48752.160
 3770, 48769.199
 3771, 48786.369
 3772, 48799.999
 3773, 48815.355
 3774, 48831.437
 3775, 48845.896
 3776, 48863.046
 3777, 48876.315
 3778, 48892.581
 3779, 48907.106
 3780, 48922.728
 3781, 48938.914
 3782, 48952.949
 3783, 48968.131
 3784, 48983.700
 3785, 48998.003
 3786, 49013.530
 3787, 49028.065
 3788, 49043.418
 3789, 49057.687
 3790, 49073.161
 3791, 49087.634
 3792, 49102.980
 3793, 49117.396
 3794, 49132.769
 3795, 49146.975
 3796, 49162.245
 3797, 49176.443
 3798, 49191.689
 3799, 49206.047
 3800, 49221.531
 3801, 49233.928
 3802, 49250.748
 3803, 49264.908
 3804, 49280.105
 3805, 49294.692
 3806, 49309.729
 3807, 49322.487
 3808, 49339.083
 3809, 49353.440
 3810, 49368.480
 3811, 49382.835
 3812, 49398.008
 3813, 49410.768
 3814, 49427.389
 3815, 49441.787
 3816, 49456.794
 3817, 49471.267
 3818, 49486.338
 3819, 49500.527
 3820, 49515.654
 3821, 49529.846
 3822, 49544.811
 3823, 49559.282
 3824, 49574.352
 3825, 49589.302
 3826, 49604.714
 3827, 49617.179
 3828, 49633.858
 3829, 49648.172
 3830, 49663.306
 3831, 49677.459
 3832, 49692.681
 3833, 49706.743
 3834, 49721.863
 3835, 49736.204
 3836, 49751.244
 3837, 49765.280
 3838, 49780.369
 3839, 49794.568
 3840, 49809.629
 3841, 49824.879
 3842, 49838.971
 3843, 49854.120
 3844, 49868.050
 3845, 49880.663
 3846, 49896.221
 3847, 49910.874
 3848, 49925.810
 3849, 49937.914
 3850, 49953.972
 3851, 49967.864
 3852, 49982.408
 3853, 49996.770
 3854, 50011.099
 3855, 50025.500
 3856, 50039.889
 3857, 50053.897
 3858, 50068.382
 3859, 50082.598
 3860, 50097.219
 3861, 50111.394
 3862, 50126.320
 3863, 50138.354
 3864, 50154.375
 3865, 50168.567
 3866, 50183.179
 3867, 50197.451
 3868, 50212.238
 3869, 50226.140
 3870, 50240.725
 3871, 50255.027
 3872, 50269.439
 3873, 50283.953
 3874, 50298.726
 3875, 50313.192
 3876, 50327.868
 3877, 50340.701
 3878, 50357.106
 3879, 50369.676
 3880, 50385.753
 3881, 50400.004
 3882, 50414.880
 3883, 50429.053
 3884, 50443.870
 3885, 50458.041
 3886, 50473.071
 3887, 50487.246
 3888, 50502.333
 3889, 50516.572
 3890, 50531.674
 3891, 50545.920
 3892, 50561.034
 3893, 50575.283
 3894, 50590.259
 3895, 50604.766
 3896, 50619.754
 3897, 50634.357
 3898, 50649.469
 3899, 50663.692
 3900, 50678.845
 3901, 50693.406
 3902, 50708.609
 3903, 50722.922
 3904, 50738.214
 3905, 50752.607
 3906, 50767.784
 3907, 50782.490
 3908, 50797.538
 3909, 50812.049
 3910, 50827.100
 3911, 50841.103
 3912, 50856.222
 3913, 50870.538
 3914, 50885.713
 3915, 50900.077
 3916, 50915.222
 3917, 50929.413
 3918, 50944.684
 3919, 50959.246
 3920, 50974.281
 3921, 50988.566
 3922, 51003.779
 3923, 51018.316
 3924, 51033.701
 3925, 51048.438
 3926, 51063.402
 3927, 51077.826
 3928, 51093.229
 3929, 51107.424
 3930, 51122.575
 3931, 51136.914
 3932, 51152.081
 3933, 51167.068
 3934, 51182.098
 3935, 51196.311
 3936, 51211.251
 3937, 51225.742
 3938, 51240.551
 3939, 51254.905
 3940, 51269.690
 3941, 51283.951
 3942, 51299.035
 3943, 51313.149
 3944, 51327.762
 3945, 51342.204
 3946, 51356.620
 3947, 51370.666
 3948, 51385.359
 3949, 51399.449
 3950, 51414.227
 3951, 51428.315
 3952, 51443.069
 3953, 51457.158
 3954, 51472.046
 3955, 51486.829
 3956, 51501.867
 3957, 51515.490
 3958, 51530.383
 3959, 51544.113
 3960, 51558.590
 3961, 51572.656
 3962, 51587.559
 3963, 51601.749
 3964, 51616.533
 3965, 51630.745
 3966, 51645.643
 3967, 51659.719
 3968, 51674.883
 3969, 51689.099
 3970, 51704.190
 3971, 51718.393
 3972, 51733.505
 3973, 51747.888
 3974, 51763.231
 3975, 51777.557
 3976, 51792.746
 3977, 51807.096
 3978, 51822.484
 3979, 51836.699
 3980, 51852.208
 3981, 51866.428
 3982, 51881.760
 3983, 51896.051
 3984, 51911.283
 3985, 51925.728
 3986, 51940.821
 3987, 51954.970
 3988, 51970.413
 3989, 51984.454
 3990, 51999.526
 3991, 52013.702
 3992, 52028.850
 3993, 52043.111
 3994, 52058.101
 3995, 52072.306
 3996, 52087.139
 3997, 52101.193
 3998, 52116.159
 3999, 52130.199
 4000, 52145.075
 4001, 52158.970
 4002, 52173.986
 4003, 52205.438
 4004, 52217.511
 4005, 52228.775
 4006, 52237.891
 4007, 52257.716
 4008, 52271.416
 4009, 52288.287
 4010, 52300.352
 4011, 52315.691
 4012, 52329.445
 4013, 52344.692
 4014, 52358.644
 4015, 52370.897
 4016, 52386.363
 4017, 52399.845
 4018, 52413.644
 4019, 52427.868
 4020, 52441.954
 4021, 52455.924
 4022, 52470.147
 4023, 52485.135
 4024, 52500.290
 4025, 52514.270
 4026, 52528.622
 4027, 52542.962
 4028, 52557.501
 4029, 52571.334
 4030, 52585.547
 4031, 52599.767
 4032, 52613.799
 4033, 52627.876
 4034, 52642.062
 4035, 52656.016
 4036, 52670.094
 4037, 52684.192
 4038, 52698.299
 4039, 52712.452
 4040, 52726.471
 4041, 52740.542
 4042, 52754.543
 4043, 52768.637
 4044, 52782.830
 4045, 52796.916
 4046, 52811.734
 4047, 52826.269
 4048, 52840.473
 4049, 52854.566
 4050, 52868.993
 4051, 52883.340
 4052, 52897.398
 4053, 52912.081
 4054, 52925.949
 4055, 52940.128
 4056, 52954.147
 4057, 52968.302
 4058, 52982.321
 4059, 52996.406
 4060, 53010.523
 4061, 53024.479
 4062, 53038.469
 4063, 53052.647
 4064, 53066.587
 4065, 53080.772
 4066, 53094.741
 4067, 53108.904
 4068, 53122.981
 4069, 53137.046
 4070, 53151.298
 4071, 53165.178
 4072, 53179.305
 4073, 53193.438
 4074, 53207.437
 4075, 53221.948
 4076, 53235.612
 4077, 53249.795
 4078, 53263.746
 4079, 53277.886
 4080, 53291.986
 4081, 53306.005
 4082, 53320.146
 4083, 53334.170
 4084, 53348.416
 4085, 53362.364
 4086, 53376.340
 4087, 53390.527
 4088, 53404.415
 4089, 53418.625
 4090, 53432.566
 4091, 53446.624
 4092, 53460.739
 4093, 53474.593
 4094, 53488.641
 4095, 53502.751
 4096, 53516.772
 4097, 53531.028
 4098, 53544.976
 4099, 53559.050
 4100, 53573.627
 4101, 53588.363
 4102, 53602.400
 4103, 53616.885
 4104, 53631.185
 4105, 53645.725
 4106, 53659.868
 4107, 53674.335
 4108, 53688.320
 4109, 53702.683
 4110, 53716.659
 4111, 53730.821
 4112, 53744.911
 4113, 53759.124
 4114, 53773.231
 4115, 53787.395
 4116, 53801.622
 4117, 53815.694
 4118, 53829.802
 4119, 53844.011
 4120, 53858.189
 4121, 53872.486
 4122, 53886.507
 4123, 53900.667
 4124, 53914.892
 4125, 53928.954
 4126, 53943.039
 4127, 53957.237
 4128, 53971.407
 4129, 53985.562
 4130, 53999.607
 4131, 54013.918
 4132, 54028.140
 4133, 54042.258
 4134, 54056.349
 4135, 54070.588
 4136, 54084.715
 4137, 54098.987
 4138, 54113.074
 4139, 54127.295
 4140, 54141.493
 4141, 54155.617
 4142, 54169.718
 4143, 54184.101
 4144, 54218.508
 4145, 54233.002
 4146, 54243.891
 4147, 54255.366
 4148, 54271.181
 4149, 54284.983
 4150, 54302.673
 4151, 54318.335
 4152, 54330.144
 4153, 54347.510
 4154, 54364.248
 4155, 54383.746
 4156, 54396.457
 4157, 54411.729
 4158, 54428.528
 4159, 54447.265
 4160, 54459.080
 4161, 54476.775
 4162, 54492.675
 4163, 54511.789
 4164, 54526.972
 4165, 54543.982
 4166, 54557.707
 4167, 54573.109
 4168, 54589.093
 4169, 54605.375
 4170, 54621.226
 4171, 54637.259
 4172, 54653.425
 4173, 54669.571
 4174, 54686.075
 4175, 54702.356
 4176, 54718.777
 4177, 54734.991
 4178, 54751.055
 4179, 54767.433
 4180, 54783.753
 4181, 54800.365
 4182, 54816.460
 4183, 54832.931
 4184, 54849.304
 4185, 54865.466
 4186, 54881.958
 4187, 54898.464
 4188, 54914.707
 4189, 54931.281
 4190, 54947.569
 4191, 54964.013
 4192, 54980.375
 4193, 54997.107
 4194, 55013.436
 4195, 55030.288
 4196, 55046.459
 4197, 55063.192
 4198, 55079.595
 4199, 55096.401
 4200, 55112.873
 4201, 55129.626
 4202, 55146.193
 4203, 55163.009
 4204, 55179.384
 4205, 55196.141
 4206, 55212.599
 4207, 55229.309
 4208, 55245.997
 4209, 55262.780
 4210, 55279.226
 4211, 55295.955
 4212, 55312.601
 4213, 55329.475
 4214, 55345.671
 4215, 55362.409
 4216, 55379.101
 4217, 55395.931
 4218, 55412.636
 4219, 55429.307
 4220, 55445.969
 4221, 55462.733
 4222, 55479.362
 4223, 55496.119
 4224, 55512.824
 4225, 55529.601
 4226, 55545.979
 4227, 55562.598
 4228, 55579.117
 4229, 55595.566
 4230, 55612.109
 4231, 55628.465
 4232, 55644.800
 4233, 55661.317
 4234, 55677.647
 4235, 55694.035
 4236, 55710.433
 4237, 55726.804
 4238, 55743.047
 4239, 55759.233
 4240, 55775.421
 4241, 55791.528
 4242, 55807.597
 4243, 55823.589
 4244, 55839.746
 4245, 55855.827
 4246, 55872.098
 4247, 55888.247
 4248, 55904.254
 4249, 55920.425
 4250, 55936.427
 4251, 55952.583
 4252, 55968.633
 4253, 55984.693
 4254, 56000.789
 4255, 56016.801
 4256, 56032.942
 4257, 56048.970
 4258, 56065.017
 4259, 56081.238
 4260, 56097.271
 4261, 56113.470
 4262, 56129.613
 4263, 56145.579
 4264, 56161.830
 4265, 56177.757
 4266, 56193.969
 4267, 56210.117
 4268, 56226.518
 4269, 56242.299
 4270, 56258.437
 4271, 56274.768
 4272, 56290.592
 4273, 56306.619
 4274, 56322.653
 4275, 56338.822
 4276, 56355.175
 4277, 56371.340
 4278, 56387.801
 4279, 56403.766
 4280, 56420.172
 4281, 56436.082
 4282, 56452.866
 4283, 56468.716
 4284, 56485.214
 4285, 56501.093
 4286, 56516.952
 4287, 56533.131
 4288, 56549.195
 4289, 56565.429
 4290, 56581.476
 4291, 56597.446
 4292, 56613.712
 4293, 56629.623
 4294, 56645.860
 4295, 56661.995
 4296, 56677.998
 4297, 56694.006
 4298, 56710.177
 4299, 56726.255
 4300, 56742.460
 4301, 56758.651
 4302, 56774.768
 4303, 56791.083
 4304, 56807.084
 4305, 56823.408
 4306, 56839.518
 4307, 56855.574
 4308, 56871.871
 4309, 56887.730
 4310, 56904.031
 4311, 56920.037
 4312, 56936.036
 4313, 56952.218
 4314, 56968.190
 4315, 56984.542
 4316, 57000.568
 4317, 57016.575
 4318, 57032.770
 4319, 57048.750
 4320, 57064.870
 4321, 57080.999
 4322, 57097.150
 4323, 57113.138
 4324, 57129.114
 4325, 57145.332
 4326, 57161.544
 4327, 57177.495
 4328, 57193.580
 4329, 57209.844
 4330, 57226.060
 4331, 57242.216
 4332, 57258.129
 4333, 57274.557
 4334, 57290.388
 4335, 57306.597
 4336, 57322.777
 4337, 57338.998
 4338, 57355.177
 4339, 57371.337
 4340, 57387.376
 4341, 57403.616
 4342, 57420.295
 4343, 57436.028
 4344, 57452.611
 4345, 57468.507
 4346, 57484.546
 4347, 57500.729
 4348, 57516.878
 4349, 57533.034
 4350, 57549.045
 4351, 57565.172
 4352, 57581.409
 4353, 57597.345
 4354, 57613.497
 4355, 57629.665
 4356, 57645.922
 4357, 57662.050
 4358, 57678.158
 4359, 57694.401
 4360, 57710.488
 4361, 57726.850
 4362, 57742.928
 4363, 57759.114
 4364, 57775.267
 4365, 57792.026
 4366, 57807.787
 4367, 57824.514
 4368, 57840.329
 4369, 57856.190
 4370, 57872.409
 4371, 57888.512
 4372, 57904.653
 4373, 57920.704
 4374, 57936.768
 4375, 57952.904
 4376, 57969.033
 4377, 57985.115
 4378, 58001.171
 4379, 58017.382
 4380, 58033.515
 4381, 58049.566
 4382, 58065.584
 4383, 58081.812
 4384, 58097.910
 4385, 58114.207
 4386, 58130.264
 4387, 58146.500
 4388, 58162.646
 4389, 58178.816
 4390, 58195.684
 4391, 58211.781
 4392, 58226.443
 4393, 58241.535
 4394, 58255.899
 4395, 58270.758
 4396, 58285.908
 4397, 58301.264
 4398, 58316.284
 4399, 58331.602
 4400, 58346.506
 4401, 58361.936
 4402, 58377.033
 4403, 58392.282
 4404, 58407.466
 4405, 58422.956
 4406, 58437.945
 4407, 58453.255
 4408, 58468.458
 4409, 58483.664
 4410, 58498.851
 4411, 58514.158
 4412, 58529.140
 4413, 58544.462
 4414, 58559.647
 4415, 58574.972
 4416, 58590.396
 4417, 58605.374
 4418, 58620.560
 4419, 58635.861
 4420, 58651.112
 4421, 58666.304
 4422, 58681.570
 4423, 58696.667
 4424, 58711.894
 4425, 58727.088
 4426, 58742.182
 4427, 58757.542
 4428, 58772.602
 4429, 58787.942
 4430, 58802.939
 4431, 58818.246
 4432, 58833.396
 4433, 58848.739
 4434, 58863.837
 4435, 58879.382
 4436, 58894.067
 4437, 58909.350
 4438, 58924.126
 4439, 58939.551
 4440, 58954.281
 4441, 58969.619
 4442, 58984.896
 4443, 59000.370
 4444, 59015.391
 4445, 59030.733
 4446, 59045.852
 4447, 59061.186
 4448, 59076.186
 4449, 59091.395
 4450, 59106.204
 4451, 59121.570
 4452, 59136.791
 4453, 59151.928
 4454, 59166.857
 4455, 59182.320
 4456, 59197.411
 4457, 59212.927
 4458, 59227.968
 4459, 59243.184
 4460, 59258.271
 4461, 59273.485
 4462, 59288.691
 4463, 59304.105
 4464, 59319.097
 4465, 59334.542
 4466, 59349.343
 4467, 59364.622
 4468, 59379.538
 4469, 59394.697
 4470, 59410.106
 4471, 59425.218
 4472, 59440.355
 4473, 59455.721
 4474, 59471.065
 4475, 59486.275
 4476, 59501.823
 4477, 59539.356
 4478, 59552.528
 4479, 59565.164
 4480, 59576.959
 4481, 59596.325
 4482, 59613.783
 4483, 59633.500
 4484, 59647.280
 4485, 59667.436
 4486, 59682.875
 4487, 59700.390
 4488, 59718.991
 4489, 59738.592
 4490, 59757.443
 4491, 59793.160
 4492, 59808.745
 4493, 59823.141
 4494, 59837.469
 4495, 59861.737
 4496, 59885.062
 4497, 59911.080
 4498, 59929.308
 4499, 59952.084
 4500, 59972.385
 4501, 60000.313
 4502, 60020.676
 4503, 60051.803
 4504, 60069.863
 4505, 60085.746
 4506, 60111.021
 4507, 60135.562
 4508, 60158.956
 4509, 60181.438
 4510, 60205.075
 4511, 60231.287
 4512, 60247.872
 4513, 60271.735
 4514, 60298.216
 4515, 60319.345
 4516, 60340.673
 4517, 60361.704
 4518, 60381.465
 4519, 60401.205
 4520, 60423.762
 4521, 60442.854
 4522, 60460.611
 4523, 60483.034
 4524, 60504.525
 4525, 60525.680
 4526, 60546.805
 4527, 60568.208
 4528, 60589.543
 4529, 60611.189
 4530, 60632.914
 4531, 60654.869
 4532, 60676.470
 4533, 60698.637
 4534, 60723.406
 4535, 60746.244
 4536, 60769.800
 4537, 60789.649
 4538, 60812.587
 4539, 60834.714
 4540, 60856.996
 4541, 60879.771
 4542, 60902.400
 4543, 60925.294
 4544, 60947.670
 4545, 60970.371
 4546, 60992.898
 4547, 61015.313
 4548, 61038.065
 4549, 61060.861
 4550, 61083.891
 4551, 61106.298
 4552, 61129.057
 4553, 61151.234
 4554, 61173.899
 4555, 61196.385
 4556, 61219.002
 4557, 61241.980
 4558, 61264.718
 4559, 61287.735
 4560, 61310.411
 4561, 61333.304
 4562, 61356.254
 4563, 61378.987
 4564, 61402.055
 4565, 61425.072
 4566, 61447.954
 4567, 61471.023
 4568, 61493.984
 4569, 61516.935
 4570, 61539.901
 4571, 61562.911
 4572, 61585.633
 4573, 61608.458
 4574, 61631.433
 4575, 61654.389
 4576, 61677.069
 4577, 61700.217
 4578, 61722.923
 4579, 61745.775
 4580, 61768.664
 4581, 61791.695
 4582, 61814.686
 4583, 61837.601
 4584, 61860.806
 4585, 61883.926
 4586, 61906.791
 4587, 61930.083
 4588, 61952.924
 4589, 61975.848
 4590, 61998.572
 4591, 62021.077
 4592, 62043.732
 4593, 62065.841
 4594, 62088.284
 4595, 62110.079
 4596, 62131.466
 4597, 62152.644
 4598, 62173.510
 4599, 62194.712
 4600, 62215.310
 4601, 62236.239
 4602, 62256.854
 4603, 62277.707
 4604, 62299.855
 4605, 62319.443
 4606, 62339.980
 4607, 62360.637
 4608, 62381.467
 4609, 62402.468
 4610, 62423.052
 4611, 62444.069
 4612, 62464.792
 4613, 62485.552
 4614, 62507.251
 4615, 62528.397
 4616, 62549.511
 4617, 62569.679
 4618, 62591.188
 4619, 62611.265
 4620, 62632.678
 4621, 62653.594
 4622, 62674.170
 4623, 62695.418
 4624, 62715.781
 4625, 62736.893
 4626, 62757.706
 4627, 62778.463
 4628, 62799.480
 4629, 62820.094
 4630, 62840.827
 4631, 62861.212
 4632, 62881.801
 4633, 62902.517
 4634, 62923.241
 4635, 62944.563
 4636, 62965.353
 4637, 62986.548
 4638, 63006.808
 4639, 63027.673
 4640, 63048.374
 4641, 63069.473
 4642, 63090.235
 4643, 63111.168
 4644, 63131.812
 4645, 63152.643
 4646, 63173.055
 4647, 63193.924
 4648, 63214.508
 4649, 63235.280
 4650, 63255.928
 4651, 63276.956
 4652, 63297.257
 4653, 63318.117
 4654, 63338.375
 4655, 63359.019
 4656, 63379.299
 4657, 63399.841
 4658, 63420.196
 4659, 63440.836
 4660, 63461.255
 4661, 63482.019
 4662, 63502.403
 4663, 63522.980
 4664, 63543.432
 4665, 63564.159
 4666, 63584.801
 4667, 63605.150
 4668, 63625.646
 4669, 63645.990
 4670, 63667.052
 4671, 63686.818
 4672, 63707.224
 4673, 63727.787
 4674, 63748.137
 4675, 63768.861
 4676, 63788.858
 4677, 63809.341
 4678, 63829.529
 4679, 63849.830
 4680, 63870.442
 4681, 63891.009
 4682, 63911.080
 4683, 63931.201
 4684, 63951.540
 4685, 63972.066
 4686, 63992.202
 4687, 64012.496
 4688, 64032.682
 4689, 64052.975
 4690, 64073.134
 4691, 64093.478
 4692, 64113.701
 4693, 64134.222
 4694, 64154.264
 4695, 64174.808
 4696, 64195.175
 4697, 64215.786
 4698, 64235.968
 4699, 64256.447
 4700, 64276.787
 4701, 64297.164
 4702, 64317.764
 4703, 64338.132
 4704, 64358.400
 4705, 64379.035
 4706, 64398.888
 4707, 64419.274
 4708, 64439.666
 4709, 64459.876
 4710, 64480.007
 4711, 64500.279
 4712, 64520.498
 4713, 64540.757
 4714, 64560.837
 4715, 64581.026
 4716, 64600.956
 4717, 64621.577
 4718, 64641.643
 4719, 64661.821
 4720, 64681.755
 4721, 64702.165
 4722, 64722.265
 4723, 64742.647
 4724, 64762.829
 4725, 64783.199
 4726, 64803.494
 4727, 64824.072
 4728, 64844.518
 4729, 64864.924
 4730, 64885.309
 4731, 64905.793
 4732, 64926.021
 4733, 64946.340
 4734, 64966.526
 4735, 64987.117
 4736, 65008.398
 4737, 65029.069
 4738, 65049.840
 4739, 65069.757
 4740, 65090.401
 4741, 65110.639
 4742, 65130.190
 4743, 65150.674
 4744, 65170.662
 4745, 65191.271
 4746, 65211.801
 4747, 65232.399
 4748, 65252.880
 4749, 65273.450
 4750, 65294.014
 4751, 65314.739
 4752, 65335.174
 4753, 65355.872
 4754, 65376.407
 4755, 65397.067
 4756, 65417.826
 4757, 65439.543
 4758, 65459.341
 4759, 65480.245
 4760, 65500.557
 4761, 65521.272
 4762, 65541.770
 4763, 65562.480
 4764, 65582.790
 4765, 65603.443
 4766, 65623.767
 4767, 65644.304
 4768, 65664.591
 4769, 65685.124
 4770, 65705.693
 4771, 65726.292
 4772, 65746.916
 4773, 65767.526
 4774, 65788.314
 4775, 65810.811
 4776, 65830.447
 4777, 65850.901
 4778, 65871.453
 4779, 65892.356
 4780, 65912.930
 4781, 65933.970
 4782, 65954.618
 4783, 65975.455
 4784, 65995.942
 4785, 66016.565
 4786, 66037.155
 4787, 66058.027
 4788, 66078.879
 4789, 66099.543
 4790, 66120.048
 4791, 66140.875
 4792, 66161.634
 4793, 66182.571
 4794, 66203.327
 4795, 66224.523
 4796, 66244.753
 4797, 66265.555
 4798, 66286.314
 4799, 66306.985
 4800, 66327.812
 4801, 66348.480
 4802, 66369.002
 4803, 66389.913
 4804, 66410.496
 4805, 66431.388
 4806, 66452.211
 4807, 66473.170
 4808, 66493.755
 4809, 66514.744
 4810, 66535.559
 4811, 66556.426
 4812, 66559.369
 4813, 66597.406
 4814, 66610.408
 4815, 66619.835
 4816, 66627.530
 4817, 66639.669
 4818, 66650.994
 4819, 66667.462
 4820, 66675.653
 4821, 66685.820
 4822, 66694.463
 4823, 66707.365
 4824, 66715.691
 4825, 66725.164
 4826, 66736.723
 4827, 66747.151
 4828, 66758.211
 4829, 66771.325
 4830, 66780.854
 4831, 66793.146
 4832, 66801.580
 4833, 66819.258
 4834, 66830.078
 4835, 66838.091
 4836, 66849.238
 4837, 66860.987
 4838, 66870.930
 4839, 66881.542
 4840, 66890.767
 4841, 66906.841
 4842, 66917.328
 4843, 66925.695
 4844, 66937.239
 4845, 66948.374
 4846, 66961.315
 4847, 66972.354
 4848, 66983.778
 4849, 66992.748
 4850, 67003.446
 4851, 67014.771
 4852, 67024.732
 4853, 67036.618
 4854, 67045.476
 4855, 67058.291
 4856, 67067.501
 4857, 67080.189
 4858, 67089.190
 4859, 67101.638
 4860, 67110.619
 4861, 67123.202
 4862, 67134.157
 4863, 67143.252
 4864, 67155.847
 4865, 67166.665
 4866, 67177.813
 4867, 67186.626
 4868, 67199.296
 4869, 67208.276
 4870, 67224.040
 4871, 67233.402
 4872, 67248.660
 4873, 67260.941
 4874, 67270.014
 4875, 67285.763
 4876, 67296.434
 4877, 67305.743
 4878, 67317.637
 4879, 67332.145
 4880, 67344.227
 4881, 67353.143
 4882, 67366.499
 4883, 67379.596
 4884, 67389.580
 4885, 67405.639
 4886, 67415.685
 4887, 67425.480
 4888, 67437.202
 4889, 67449.118
 4890, 67462.180
 4891, 67473.540
 4892, 67483.987
 4893, 67495.593
 4894, 67506.359
 4895, 67519.697
 4896, 67529.311
 4897, 67543.632
 4898, 67553.473
 4899, 67566.129
 4900, 67575.782
 4901, 67589.264
 4902, 67599.079
 4903, 67612.525
 4904, 67623.732
 4905, 67634.057
 4906, 67647.701
 4907, 67657.713
 4908, 67670.941
 4909, 67680.785
 4910, 67694.050
 4911, 67705.067
 4912, 67715.829
 4913, 67729.323
 4914, 67738.930
 4915, 67752.393
 4916, 67762.094
 4917, 67774.825
 4918, 67786.094
 4919, 67796.400
 4920, 67809.358
 4921, 67819.217
 4922, 67832.611
 4923, 67842.374
 4924, 67855.728
 4925, 67868.890
 4926, 67878.705
 4927, 67890.855
 4928, 67900.785
 4929, 67913.658
 4930, 67923.390
 4931, 67936.695
 4932, 67947.801
 4933, 67958.044
 4934, 67971.693
 4935, 67981.391
 4936, 67994.457
 4937, 68006.035
 4938, 68017.596
 4939, 68029.138
 4940, 68039.058
 4941, 68052.480
 4942, 68062.261
 4943, 68075.465
 4944, 68085.230
 4945, 68098.667
 4946, 68109.403
 4947, 68119.847
 4948, 68133.330
 4949, 68144.956
 4950, 68156.471
 4951, 68168.058
 4952, 68179.580
 4953, 68192.830
 4954, 68203.124
 4955, 68212.918
 4956, 68226.003
 4957, 68236.089
 4958, 68249.004
 4959, 68258.749
 4960, 68273.108
 4961, 68281.994
 4962, 68295.310
 4963, 68305.111
 4964, 68318.280
 4965, 68329.846
 4966, 68341.329
 4967, 68352.890
 4968, 68362.793
 4969, 68376.290
 4970, 68386.137
 4971, 68399.499
 4972, 68409.321
 4973, 68422.475
 4974, 68435.074
 4975, 68443.988
 4976, 68457.508
 4977, 68467.234
 4978, 68480.714
 4979, 68492.158
 4980, 68503.567
 4981, 68516.802
 4982, 68525.624
 4983, 68538.401
 4984, 68549.964
 4985, 68561.453
 4986, 68571.188
 4987, 68584.474
 4988, 68595.519
 4989, 68607.426
 4990, 68617.434
 4991, 68630.413
 4992, 68640.072
 4993, 68653.329
 4994, 68664.834
 4995, 68676.162
 4996, 68686.948
 4997, 68699.203
 4998, 68710.631
 4999, 68722.525
 5000, 68733.990
 5001, 68744.680
 5002, 68759.464
 5003, 68770.496
 5004, 68780.448
 5005, 68793.649
 5006, 68803.469
 5007, 68816.889
 5008, 68826.747
 5009, 68841.182
 5010, 68851.002
 5011, 68862.427
 5012, 68875.512
 5013, 68885.729
 5014, 68898.705
 5015, 68908.944
 5016, 68923.236
 5017, 68933.712
 5018, 68944.583
 5019, 68957.992
 5020, 68968.115
 5021, 68981.448
 5022, 68991.524
 5023, 69005.997
 5024, 69015.799
 5025, 69028.965
 5026, 69039.001
 5027, 69052.452
 5028, 69062.539
 5029, 69076.185
 5030, 69087.192
 5031, 69099.009
 5032, 69112.741
 5033, 69122.887
 5034, 69136.172
 5035, 69146.495
 5036, 69159.924
 5037, 69171.713
 5038, 69182.218
 5039, 69195.741
 5040, 69205.999
 5041, 69219.478
 5042, 69229.464
 5043, 69242.869
 5044, 69253.935
 5045, 69264.781
 5046, 69278.723
 5047, 69288.816
 5048, 69302.344
 5049, 69312.424
 5050, 69325.856
 5051, 69336.138
 5052, 69349.320
 5053, 69358.797
 5054, 69371.516
 5055, 69381.120
 5056, 69394.023
 5057, 69403.494
 5058, 69416.319
 5059, 69425.812
 5060, 69438.598
 5061, 69448.567
 5062, 69460.953
 5063, 69470.258
 5064, 69483.335
 5065, 69492.739
 5066, 69505.374
 5067, 69514.962
 5068, 69527.875
 5069, 69537.758
 5070, 69550.215
 5071, 69559.973
 5072, 69572.464
 5073, 69582.430
 5074, 69594.653
 5075, 69603.831
 5076, 69616.656
 5077, 69626.484
 5078, 69639.167
 5079, 69648.199
 5080, 69661.140
 5081, 69670.535
 5082, 69683.275
 5083, 69695.211
 5084, 69707.447
 5085, 69719.331
 5086, 69730.181
 5087, 69740.438
 5088, 69751.177
 5089, 69763.828
 5090, 69778.182
 5091, 69787.181
 5092, 69800.873
 5093, 69812.301
 5094, 69828.345
 5095, 69838.490
 5096, 69852.473
 5097, 69862.126
 5098, 69873.850
 5099, 69885.348
 5100, 69898.630
 5101, 69909.746
 5102, 69920.125
 5103, 69933.697
 5104, 69945.819
 5105, 69960.180
 5106, 69986.664
 5107, 70007.541
 5108, 70026.054
 5109, 70042.080
 5110, 70058.374
 5111, 70074.998
 5112, 70098.529
 5113, 70116.187
 5114, 70132.364
 5115, 70152.536
 5116, 70171.362
 5117, 70188.277
 5118, 70204.779
 5119, 70224.714
 5120, 70247.527
 5121, 70266.089
 5122, 70282.023
 5123, 70296.916
 5124, 70315.121
 5125, 70332.089
 5126, 70347.061
 5127, 70365.669
 5128, 70382.197
 5129, 70397.161
 5130, 70415.211
 5131, 70434.848
 5132, 70452.301
 5133, 70467.084
 5134, 70482.255
 5135, 70500.637
 5136, 70516.496
 5137, 70531.466
 5138, 70550.130
 5139, 70566.910
 5140, 70581.707
 5141, 70599.857
 5142, 70620.276
 5143, 70636.725
 5144, 70651.666
 5145, 70666.782
 5146, 70686.387
 5147, 70703.334
 5148, 70718.621
 5149, 70733.940
 5150, 70755.197
 5151, 70772.499
 5152, 70787.512
 5153, 70802.788
 5154, 70817.888
 5155, 70840.808
 5156, 70856.501
 5157, 70872.049
 5158, 70886.941
 5159, 70902.114
 5160, 70921.537
 5161, 70940.213
 5162, 70955.846
 5163, 70971.585
 5164, 70987.003
 5165, 71010.026
 5166, 71026.428
 5167, 71042.129
 5168, 71057.595
 5169, 71072.753
 5170, 71092.001
 5171, 71109.990
 5172, 71125.657
 5173, 71144.714
 5174, 71162.249
 5175, 71177.239
 5176, 71196.508
 5177, 71213.685
 5178, 71229.122
 5179, 71247.867
 5180, 71264.987
 5181, 71280.346
 5182, 71299.873
 5183, 71315.744
 5184, 71331.008
 5185, 71348.153
 5186, 71367.164
 5187, 71382.695
 5188, 71400.199
 5189, 71416.430
 5190, 71432.949
 5191, 71449.899
 5192, 71466.456
 5193, 71483.561
 5194, 71498.954
 5195, 71515.148
 5196, 71532.375
 5197, 71548.748
 5198, 71565.548
 5199, 71582.163
 5200, 71600.593
 5201, 71616.405
 5202, 71632.885
 5203, 71649.226
 5204, 71665.695
 5205, 71682.690
 5206, 71699.204
 5207, 71715.751
 5208, 71732.076
 5209, 71748.400
 5210, 71764.500
 5211, 71780.693
 5212, 71797.728
 5213, 71814.374
 5214, 71830.179
 5215, 71848.777
 5216, 71866.336
 5217, 71884.103
 5218, 71899.681
 5219, 71917.057
 5220, 71933.850
 5221, 71950.015
 5222, 71966.103
 5223, 71982.395
 5224, 71998.347
 5225, 72016.932
 5226, 72033.006
 5227, 72049.285
 5228, 72065.284
 5229, 72082.676
 5230, 72100.109
 5231, 72116.329
 5232, 72132.504
 5233, 72149.083
 5234, 72165.636
 5235, 72181.761
 5236, 72199.626
 5237, 72216.055
 5238, 72232.655
 5239, 72248.632
 5240, 72265.327
 5241, 72281.889
 5242, 72298.224
 5243, 72314.518
 5244, 72331.116
 5245, 72348.507
 5246, 72364.544
 5247, 72380.969
 5248, 72397.583
 5249, 72413.578
 5250, 72431.718
 5251, 72448.413
 5252, 72464.827
 5253, 72481.627
 5254, 72497.789
 5255, 72514.414
 5256, 72553.037
 5257, 72577.952
 5258, 72598.196
 5259, 72613.484
 5260, 72628.460
 5261, 72643.818
 5262, 72665.486
 5263, 72685.219
 5264, 72701.395
 5265, 72721.415
 5266, 72739.027
 5267, 72760.089
 5268, 72778.130
 5269, 72793.912
 5270, 72817.465
 5271, 72834.765
 5272, 72850.296
 5273, 72872.270
 5274, 72894.098
 5275, 72912.247
 5276, 72927.142
 5277, 72946.263
 5278, 72968.484
 5279, 72986.451
 5280, 73001.355
 5281, 73021.824
 5282, 73043.084
 5283, 73060.440
 5284, 73080.075
 5285, 73098.313
 5286, 73118.068
 5287, 73134.687
 5288, 73154.764
 5289, 73176.943
 5290, 73196.408
 5291, 73212.405
 5292, 73231.996
 5293, 73254.009
 5294, 73271.209
 5295, 73290.859
 5296, 73311.278
 5297, 73332.445
 5298, 73349.338
 5299, 73368.760
 5300, 73389.893
 5301, 73410.718
 5302, 73426.716
 5303, 73443.508
 5304, 73465.184
 5305, 73483.970
 5306, 73503.173
 5307, 73522.372
 5308, 73541.714
 5309, 73560.709
 5310, 73579.337
 5311, 73600.223
 5312, 73618.636
 5313, 73641.647
 5314, 73662.063
 5315, 73681.576
 5316, 73702.015
 5317, 73718.322
 5318, 73737.301
 5319, 73757.406
 5320, 73775.574
 5321, 73795.790
 5322, 73814.352
 5323, 73834.799
 5324, 73854.354
 5325, 73873.564
 5326, 73891.853
 5327, 73912.263
 5328, 73932.181
 5329, 73951.246
 5330, 73970.905
 5331, 73990.171
 5332, 74008.617
 5333, 74028.858
 5334, 74048.417
 5335, 74067.604
 5336, 74085.952
 5337, 74106.405
 5338, 74126.317
 5339, 74146.084
 5340, 74164.425
 5341, 74184.915
 5342, 74204.580
 5343, 74224.864
 5344, 74243.433
 5345, 74264.601
 5346, 74284.379
 5347, 74303.939
 5348, 74323.012
 5349, 74343.379
 5350, 74363.285
 5351, 74383.365
 5352, 74402.864
 5353, 74422.656
 5354, 74441.425
 5355, 74462.440
 5356, 74480.647
 5357, 74501.795
 5358, 74521.316
 5359, 74541.355
 5360, 74559.200
 5361, 74579.457
 5362, 74599.994
 5363, 74620.371
 5364, 74638.376
 5365, 74659.585
 5366, 74677.922
 5367, 74698.941
 5368, 74718.235
 5369, 74738.285
 5370, 74756.819
 5371, 74777.276
 5372, 74796.796
 5373, 74816.171
 5374, 74835.747
 5375, 74854.843
 5376, 74874.192
 5377, 74893.082
 5378, 74912.515
 5379, 74931.563
 5380, 74950.775
 5381, 74969.865
 5382, 74988.750
 5383, 75007.811
 5384, 75027.045
 5385, 75046.092
 5386, 75065.168
 5387, 75083.829
 5388, 75102.771
 5389, 75121.926
 5390, 75140.875
 5391, 75159.675
 5392, 75178.546
 5393, 75197.574
 5394, 75216.469
 5395, 75235.348
 5396, 75254.493
 5397, 75273.340
 5398, 75291.046
 5399, 75311.049
 5400, 75329.821
 5401, 75348.647
 5402, 75366.688
 5403, 75386.930
 5404, 75405.270
 5405, 75425.654
 5406, 75443.980
 5407, 75462.764
 5408, 75480.439
 5409, 75501.707
 5410, 75520.800
 5411, 75540.900
 5412, 75558.298
 5413, 75576.174
 5414, 75592.791
 5415, 75614.372
 5416, 75632.055
 5417, 75648.781
 5418, 75668.633
 5419, 75687.089
 5420, 75705.257
 5421, 75723.420
 5422, 75741.300
 5423, 75759.318
 5424, 75775.816
 5425, 75794.786
 5426, 75813.332
 5427, 75831.106
 5428, 75848.359
 5429, 75867.021
 5430, 75885.474
 5431, 75903.374
 5432, 75921.931
 5433, 75939.603
 5434, 75956.901
 5435, 75976.513
 5436, 75995.282
 5437, 76011.400
 5438, 76030.858
 5439, 76048.264
 5440, 76067.375
 5441, 76083.301
 5442, 76102.845
 5443, 76120.294
 5444, 76138.892
 5445, 76156.082
 5446, 76174.856
 5447, 76192.044
 5448, 76209.653
 5449, 76227.962
 5450, 76246.319
 5451, 76264.033
 5452, 76279.751
 5453, 76298.880
 5454, 76316.138
 5455, 76334.830
 5456, 76353.662
 5457, 76370.960
 5458, 76388.816
 5459, 76407.463
 5460, 76426.337
 5461, 76444.269
 5462, 76462.970
 5463, 76480.526
 5464, 76499.363
 5465, 76516.979
 5466, 76535.905
 5467, 76553.517
 5468, 76572.981
 5469, 76591.861
 5470, 76611.460
 5471, 76629.748
 5472, 76646.045
 5473, 76662.646
 5474, 76682.043
 5475, 76700.244
 5476, 76718.769
 5477, 76736.570
 5478, 76754.381
 5479, 76773.231
 5480, 76791.868
 5481, 76809.558
 5482, 76828.984
 5483, 76846.341
 5484, 76864.256
 5485, 76883.249
 5486, 76901.724
 5487, 76919.644
 5488, 76938.256
 5489, 76956.763
 5490, 76974.878
 5491, 76992.778
 5492, 77011.191
 5493, 77029.132
 5494, 77048.157
 5495, 77065.318
 5496, 77083.531
 5497, 77101.690
 5498, 77120.361
 5499, 77137.659
 5500, 77156.146
 5501, 77174.524
 5502, 77192.686
 5503, 77210.853
 5504, 77229.412
 5505, 77247.038
 5506, 77265.120
 5507, 77283.569
 5508, 77301.921
 5509, 77319.773
 5510, 77338.094
 5511, 77356.345
 5512, 77374.664
 5513, 77392.850
 5514, 77410.965
 5515, 77429.280
 5516, 77447.633
 5517, 77465.396
 5518, 77483.172
 5519, 77501.092
 5520, 77518.838
 5521, 77536.531
 5522, 77554.456
 5523, 77572.206
 5524, 77590.190
 5525, 77607.876
 5526, 77625.773
 5527, 77643.463
 5528, 77660.886
 5529, 77678.715
 5530, 77699.812
 5531, 77721.074
 5532, 77736.837
 5533, 77754.949
 5534, 77775.309
 5535, 77790.712
 5536, 77810.362
 5537, 77828.748
 5538, 77847.858
 5539, 77866.202
 5540, 77887.091
 5541, 77903.739
 5542, 77925.601
 5543, 77945.135
 5544, 77961.434
 5545, 77983.070
 5546, 78001.748
 5547, 78020.949
 5548, 78039.985
 5549, 78059.154
 5550, 78076.438
 5551, 78096.022
 5552, 78116.364
 5553, 78132.685
 5554, 78154.175
 5555, 78171.894
 5556, 78191.622
 5557, 78210.194
 5558, 78229.837
 5559, 78247.766
 5560, 78267.185
 5561, 78285.545
 5562, 78304.819
 5563, 78323.461
 5564, 78342.775
 5565, 78361.383
 5566, 78382.384
 5567, 78398.468
 5568, 78419.353
 5569, 78437.843
 5570, 78459.871
 5571, 78475.514
 5572, 78495.790
 5573, 78514.569
 5574, 78534.881
 5575, 78551.174
 5576, 78571.750
 5577, 78590.546
 5578, 78611.243
 5579, 78627.330
 5580, 78649.501
 5581, 78667.199
 5582, 78689.476
 5583, 78706.667
 5584, 78726.010
 5585, 78745.206
 5586, 78764.493
 5587, 78783.765
 5588, 78803.504
 5589, 78823.055
 5590, 78843.727
 5591, 78860.507
 5592, 78881.533
 5593, 78901.003
 5594, 78921.446
 5595, 78939.506
 5596, 78959.071
 5597, 78978.894
 5598, 78999.026
 5599, 79017.465
 5600, 79037.087
 5601, 79056.879
 5602, 79077.086
 5603, 79095.209
 5604, 79114.791
 5605, 79158.362
 5606, 79174.727
 5607, 79189.050
 5608, 79200.556
 5609, 79218.473
 5610, 79234.400
 5611, 79255.052
 5612, 79269.988
 5613, 79283.171
 5614, 79302.432
 5615, 79315.175
 5616, 79331.444
 5617, 79349.005
 5618, 79364.279
 5619, 79381.694
 5620, 79399.164
 5621, 79417.923
 5622, 79430.838
 5623, 79449.388
 5624, 79469.464
 5625, 79485.166
 5626, 79498.009
 5627, 79518.539
 5628, 79537.879
 5629, 79553.514
 5630, 79567.228
 5631, 79583.633
 5632, 79602.516
 5633, 79622.067
 5634, 79635.900
 5635, 79652.110
 5636, 79668.995
 5637, 79692.126
 5638, 79706.207
 5639, 79719.096
 5640, 79739.521
 5641, 79752.841
 5642, 79771.459
 5643, 79789.633
 5644, 79809.448
 5645, 79823.487
 5646, 79839.208
 5647, 79857.666
 5648, 79872.133
 5649, 79886.749
 5650, 79903.885
 5651, 79920.316
 5652, 79937.697
 5653, 79953.621
 5654, 79970.624
 5655, 79988.056
 5656, 80005.836
 5657, 80024.157
 5658, 80040.519
 5659, 80058.607
 5660, 80072.214
 5661, 80089.102
 5662, 80106.096
 5663, 80124.480
 5664, 80139.549
 5665, 80157.095
 5666, 80173.950
 5667, 80190.824
 5668, 80207.013
 5669, 80227.467
 5670, 80242.682
 5671, 80260.609
 5672, 80280.046
 5673, 80296.054
 5674, 80309.347
 5675, 80330.780
 5676, 80351.189
 5677, 80367.452
 5678, 80380.966
 5679, 80401.850
 5680, 80419.390
 5681, 80437.253
 5682, 80454.756
 5683, 80469.696
 5684, 80488.373
 5685, 80508.611



SLI:


Spoiler



Frame, Time (ms)
    1,     0.000
    2,    10.168
    3,    20.867
    4,    32.027
    5,    43.451
    6,    54.758
    7,    66.121
    8,    77.328
    9,    88.681
   10,    99.666
   11,   111.072
   12,   122.327
   13,   133.534
   14,   145.247
   15,   155.996
   16,   167.330
   17,   178.491
   18,   189.630
   19,   200.971
   20,   212.123
   21,   223.392
   22,   232.899
   23,   245.838
   24,   255.362
   25,   268.137
   26,   277.678
   27,   290.613
   28,   301.716
   29,   312.965
   30,   322.454
   31,   335.258
   32,   344.870
   33,   357.690
   34,   367.231
   35,   379.900
   36,   391.219
   37,   402.470
   38,   411.766
   39,   424.470
   40,   434.090
   41,   446.861
   42,   456.366
   43,   469.192
   44,   478.620
   45,   491.524
   46,   500.950
   47,   513.914
   48,   523.289
   49,   535.939
   50,   545.570
   51,   558.334
   52,   569.645
   53,   580.554
   54,   591.864
   55,   602.863
   56,   612.187
   57,   625.053
   58,   634.425
   59,   647.197
   60,   656.736
   61,   669.445
   62,   678.798
   63,   691.677
   64,   701.052
   65,   713.875
   66,   725.020
   67,   736.105
   68,   747.435
   69,   758.527
   70,   769.569
   71,   780.801
   72,   791.940
   73,   803.012
   74,   814.120
   75,   825.324
   76,   836.504
   77,   847.510
   78,   858.828
   79,   869.956
   80,   881.225
   81,   892.439
   82,   903.393
   83,   914.698
   84,   925.832
   85,   937.209
   86,   948.260
   87,   959.533
   88,   970.675
   89,   981.706
   90,   992.975
   91,  1004.090
   92,  1015.254
   93,  1026.655
   94,  1037.773
   95,  1049.576
   96,  1061.112
   97,  1072.935
   98,  1083.697
   99,  1094.000
  100,  1105.972
  101,  1116.739
  102,  1128.292
  103,  1139.025
  104,  1150.540
  105,  1161.681
  106,  1173.319
  107,  1184.504
  108,  1195.853
  109,  1206.931
  110,  1218.358
  111,  1230.022
  112,  1240.929
  113,  1252.001
  114,  1263.313
  115,  1274.341
  116,  1285.733
  117,  1297.001
  118,  1308.027
  119,  1319.585
  120,  1330.621
  121,  1341.970
  122,  1353.358
  123,  1364.631
  124,  1375.850
  125,  1386.912
  126,  1398.309
  127,  1409.602
  128,  1421.079
  129,  1432.302
  130,  1443.533
  131,  1454.914
  132,  1464.042
  133,  1476.466
  134,  1485.671
  135,  1498.487
  136,  1507.277
  137,  1519.827
  138,  1528.567
  139,  1541.287
  140,  1549.915
  141,  1562.575
  142,  1573.478
  143,  1583.790
  144,  1594.583
  145,  1607.776
  146,  1617.066
  147,  1633.323
  148,  1642.890
  149,  1657.028
  150,  1666.022
  151,  1678.105
  152,  1688.454
  153,  1706.082
  154,  1715.280
  155,  1730.795
  156,  1742.156
  157,  1753.130
  158,  1763.224
  159,  1778.261
  160,  1791.666
  161,  1802.802
  162,  1815.419
  163,  1827.946
  164,  1838.375
  165,  1852.970
  166,  1865.375
  167,  1877.903
  168,  1887.942
  169,  1902.120
  170,  1912.264
  171,  1926.665
  172,  1936.706
  173,  1950.766
  174,  1961.092
  175,  1975.194
  176,  1985.663
  177,  1999.764
  178,  2012.384
  179,  2024.587
  180,  2037.069
  181,  2049.099
  182,  2059.496
  183,  2073.809
  184,  2085.998
  185,  2098.504
  186,  2108.452
  187,  2122.785
  188,  2134.876
  189,  2147.661
  190,  2157.281
  191,  2170.984
  192,  2180.912
  193,  2194.911
  194,  2203.826
  195,  2217.492
  196,  2228.647
  197,  2240.089
  198,  2251.406
  199,  2262.853
  200,  2272.214
  201,  2285.118
  202,  2294.794
  203,  2307.847
  204,  2317.334
  205,  2331.764
  206,  2340.021
  207,  2353.324
  208,  2363.333
  209,  2377.645
  210,  2387.706
  211,  2401.995
  212,  2412.229
  213,  2426.476
  214,  2438.584
  215,  2450.678
  216,  2463.054
  217,  2475.518
  218,  2487.763
  219,  2500.096
  220,  2510.456
  221,  2524.877
  222,  2534.727
  223,  2549.048
  224,  2559.140
  225,  2573.614
  226,  2584.626
  227,  2597.589
  228,  2608.466
  229,  2619.959
  230,  2631.928
  231,  2643.787
  232,  2655.515
  233,  2667.220
  234,  2679.037
  235,  2690.874
  236,  2702.679
  237,  2714.156
  238,  2726.024
  239,  2737.350
  240,  2748.878
  241,  2759.883
  242,  2769.428
  243,  2782.105
  244,  2791.795
  245,  2804.420
  246,  2813.962
  247,  2827.269
  248,  2836.204
  249,  2849.262
  250,  2858.806
  251,  2871.741
  252,  2881.092
  253,  2894.016
  254,  2903.495
  255,  2916.821
  256,  2926.091
  257,  2939.544
  258,  2948.672
  259,  2961.759
  260,  2971.326
  261,  2984.458
  262,  2994.072
  263,  3007.366
  264,  3017.113
  265,  3030.344
  266,  3040.031
  267,  3053.117
  268,  3062.845
  269,  3076.130
  270,  3085.810
  271,  3099.100
  272,  3108.722
  273,  3121.881
  274,  3131.513
  275,  3145.132
  276,  3154.535
  277,  3167.601
  278,  3177.321
  279,  3190.625
  280,  3200.332
  281,  3213.603
  282,  3223.217
  283,  3236.500
  284,  3246.163
  285,  3259.655
  286,  3269.152
  287,  3282.253
  288,  3292.102
  289,  3305.487
  290,  3317.053
  291,  3328.439
  292,  3338.143
  293,  3351.614
  294,  3361.218
  295,  3374.328
  296,  3383.984
  297,  3397.688
  298,  3409.396
  299,  3421.276
  300,  3431.220
  301,  3444.529
  302,  3454.418
  303,  3467.770
  304,  3479.443
  305,  3491.352
  306,  3501.274
  307,  3514.751
  308,  3526.775
  309,  3538.595
  310,  3548.345
  311,  3561.706
  312,  3571.956
  313,  3585.315
  314,  3595.576
  315,  3611.160
  316,  3619.009
  317,  3637.298
  318,  3645.773
  319,  3659.049
  320,  3667.763
  321,  3681.946
  322,  3691.774
  323,  3705.464
  324,  3715.485
  325,  3728.962
  326,  3739.291
  327,  3752.429
  328,  3762.761
  329,  3776.098
  330,  3786.501
  331,  3799.808
  332,  3810.053
  333,  3823.761
  334,  3833.672
  335,  3847.041
  336,  3857.582
  337,  3872.419
  338,  3881.698
  339,  3895.994
  340,  3907.574
  341,  3919.803
  342,  3929.924
  343,  3943.442
  344,  3953.607
  345,  3967.333
  346,  3977.409
  347,  3990.742
  348,  4001.007
  349,  4014.403
  350,  4024.632
  351,  4037.951
  352,  4048.111
  353,  4061.396
  354,  4071.685
  355,  4085.039
  356,  4095.220
  357,  4108.457
  358,  4121.336
  359,  4133.789
  360,  4146.368
  361,  4158.233
  362,  4169.118
  363,  4182.544
  364,  4193.340
  365,  4205.352
  366,  4217.029
  367,  4229.059
  368,  4240.887
  369,  4252.877
  370,  4264.669
  371,  4276.647
  372,  4288.404
  373,  4300.337
  374,  4312.105
  375,  4324.022
  376,  4335.766
  377,  4347.762
  378,  4359.836
  379,  4373.362
  380,  4384.622
  381,  4396.453
  382,  4408.613
  383,  4420.585
  384,  4430.524
  385,  4444.769
  386,  4455.002
  387,  4468.893
  388,  4479.298
  389,  4492.957
  390,  4503.324
  391,  4516.722
  392,  4527.151
  393,  4540.804
  394,  4551.053
  395,  4564.526
  396,  4575.017
  397,  4588.631
  398,  4598.978
  399,  4612.574
  400,  4622.960
  401,  4636.487
  402,  4647.033
  403,  4660.513
  404,  4670.876
  405,  4684.426
  406,  4694.823
  407,  4708.955
  408,  4718.977
  409,  4733.237
  410,  4743.475
  411,  4757.645
  412,  4767.790
  413,  4780.220
  414,  4791.917
  415,  4805.866
  416,  4816.182
  417,  4829.600
  418,  4840.018
  419,  4853.535
  420,  4864.102
  421,  4877.706
  422,  4887.908
  423,  4901.473
  424,  4911.856
  425,  4925.607
  426,  4937.547
  427,  4950.003
  428,  4961.937
  429,  4973.993
  430,  4985.995
  431,  4998.010
  432,  5010.579
  433,  5022.956
  434,  5035.074
  435,  5047.173
  436,  5059.228
  437,  5071.426
  438,  5083.448
  439,  5095.579
  440,  5107.693
  441,  5119.939
  442,  5131.838
  443,  5144.311
  444,  5155.993
  445,  5168.030
  446,  5179.777
  447,  5191.947
  448,  5204.421
  449,  5216.230
  450,  5226.383
  451,  5240.710
  452,  5250.728
  453,  5264.856
  454,  5275.255
  455,  5289.166
  456,  5299.259
  457,  5313.208
  458,  5323.536
  459,  5337.356
  460,  5347.661
  461,  5361.416
  462,  5372.010
  463,  5385.498
  464,  5395.739
  465,  5409.546
  466,  5419.841
  467,  5433.591
  468,  5443.983
  469,  5458.148
  470,  5468.269
  471,  5482.465
  472,  5492.924
  473,  5506.996
  474,  5517.457
  475,  5531.673
  476,  5542.003
  477,  5555.682
  478,  5566.251
  479,  5580.145
  480,  5590.373
  481,  5604.130
  482,  5614.442
  483,  5628.209
  484,  5638.318
  485,  5652.056
  486,  5662.566
  487,  5676.281
  488,  5686.518
  489,  5700.491
  490,  5710.864
  491,  5724.805
  492,  5735.039
  493,  5749.130
  494,  5759.634
  495,  5773.562
  496,  5784.204
  497,  5798.134
  498,  5808.588
  499,  5822.637
  500,  5833.009
  501,  5846.691
  502,  5857.044
  503,  5870.871
  504,  5881.272
  505,  5895.157
  506,  5905.489
  507,  5919.220
  508,  5929.549
  509,  5943.567
  510,  5953.812
  511,  5967.744
  512,  5978.092
  513,  5992.194
  514,  6002.560
  515,  6016.555
  516,  6026.921
  517,  6040.697
  518,  6051.311
  519,  6064.845
  520,  6075.480
  521,  6088.977
  522,  6099.458
  523,  6113.136
  524,  6123.449
  525,  6137.207
  526,  6147.359
  527,  6161.015
  528,  6171.226
  529,  6184.680
  530,  6195.022
  531,  6208.679
  532,  6219.019
  533,  6232.648
  534,  6243.035
  535,  6256.882
  536,  6267.261
  537,  6281.202
  538,  6291.591
  539,  6305.145
  540,  6314.517
  541,  6327.815
  542,  6337.236
  543,  6350.276
  544,  6361.860
  545,  6372.941
  546,  6382.248
  547,  6395.532
  548,  6406.975
  549,  6418.048
  550,  6429.478
  551,  6440.798
  552,  6452.202
  553,  6463.598
  554,  6474.866
  555,  6486.279
  556,  6497.486
  557,  6508.945
  558,  6518.458
  559,  6531.900
  560,  6541.396
  561,  6554.685
  562,  6564.586
  563,  6577.532
  564,  6586.976
  565,  6600.391
  566,  6612.160
  567,  6623.773
  568,  6634.789
  569,  6646.242
  570,  6656.052
  571,  6669.293
  572,  6679.060
  573,  6692.600
  574,  6702.193
  575,  6715.877
  576,  6725.347
  577,  6738.697
  578,  6748.481
  579,  6762.083
  580,  6771.752
  581,  6785.312
  582,  6795.068
  583,  6808.909
  584,  6818.689
  585,  6832.475
  586,  6842.264
  587,  6856.050
  588,  6866.108
  589,  6880.207
  590,  6889.883
  591,  6903.774
  592,  6913.706
  593,  6927.366
  594,  6937.138
  595,  6951.134
  596,  6960.839
  597,  6974.648
  598,  6984.376
  599,  6998.329
  600,  7008.045
  601,  7021.772
  602,  7031.650
  603,  7045.483
  604,  7055.744
  605,  7069.822
  606,  7079.492
  607,  7094.647
  608,  7105.455
  609,  7117.965
  610,  7129.156
  611,  7141.442
  612,  7153.071
  613,  7165.180
  614,  7175.075
  615,  7188.655
  616,  7198.816
  617,  7212.312
  618,  7222.506
  619,  7235.829
  620,  7246.143
  621,  7259.732
  622,  7269.786
  623,  7283.292
  624,  7293.637
  625,  7307.999
  626,  7320.706
  627,  7332.239
  628,  7343.900
  629,  7356.438
  630,  7366.790
  631,  7398.716
  632,  7406.664
  633,  7419.632
  634,  7428.116
  635,  7438.439
  636,  7449.142
  637,  7465.891
  638,  7476.856
  639,  7488.470
  640,  7498.857
  641,  7513.473
  642,  7523.765
  643,  7540.579
  644,  7549.249
  645,  7563.285
  646,  7573.808
  647,  7587.979
  648,  7598.649
  649,  7612.988
  650,  7623.892
  651,  7638.086
  652,  7648.979
  653,  7663.240
  654,  7673.887
  655,  7688.189
  656,  7699.250
  657,  7713.411
  658,  7724.639
  659,  7739.205
  660,  7750.203
  661,  7764.741
  662,  7776.143
  663,  7790.901
  664,  7802.047
  665,  7816.660
  666,  7827.732
  667,  7842.392
  668,  7853.920
  669,  7868.453
  670,  7880.086
  671,  7894.855
  672,  7906.301
  673,  7921.136
  674,  7932.831
  675,  7949.400
  676,  7959.146
  677,  7974.397
  678,  7985.729
  679,  8000.714
  680,  8012.339
  681,  8027.249
  682,  8038.576
  683,  8053.661
  684,  8064.939
  685,  8079.816
  686,  8091.289
  687,  8106.133
  688,  8117.455
  689,  8131.795
  690,  8143.183
  691,  8157.730
  692,  8169.016
  693,  8183.350
  694,  8194.643
  695,  8209.628
  696,  8220.625
  697,  8235.318
  698,  8248.255
  699,  8261.051
  700,  8272.293
  701,  8286.833
  702,  8297.732
  703,  8312.331
  704,  8323.275
  705,  8337.894
  706,  8348.610
  707,  8363.251
  708,  8373.956
  709,  8388.507
  710,  8398.993
  711,  8413.424
  712,  8424.011
  713,  8438.140
  714,  8449.158
  715,  8463.719
  716,  8474.437
  717,  8489.418
  718,  8499.934
  719,  8514.981
  720,  8525.762
  721,  8539.319
  722,  8551.482
  723,  8566.160
  724,  8577.308
  725,  8592.151
  726,  8603.338
  727,  8618.387
  728,  8629.290
  729,  8644.583
  730,  8655.249
  731,  8670.603
  732,  8681.638
  733,  8694.723
  734,  8707.258
  735,  8722.870
  736,  8733.989
  737,  8748.912
  738,  8759.955
  739,  8777.266
  740,  8785.902
  741,  8801.241
  742,  8811.970
  743,  8827.017
  744,  8837.793
  745,  8854.236
  746,  8863.195
  747,  8878.531
  748,  8888.836
  749,  8903.571
  750,  8914.412
  751,  8928.988
  752,  8939.751
  753,  8954.324
  754,  8965.051
  755,  8979.816
  756,  8990.884
  757,  9006.118
  758,  9016.728
  759,  9031.557
  760,  9042.352
  761,  9057.313
  762,  9068.603
  763,  9083.195
  764,  9094.444
  765,  9109.791
  766,  9120.816
  767,  9136.003
  768,  9147.123
  769,  9162.012
  770,  9173.401
  771,  9188.244
  772,  9199.372
  773,  9214.396
  774,  9225.418
  775,  9240.539
  776,  9251.903
  777,  9266.908
  778,  9278.318
  779,  9293.715
  780,  9304.740
  781,  9320.048
  782,  9331.069
  783,  9347.704
  784,  9357.421
  785,  9372.814
  786,  9383.929
  787,  9398.806
  788,  9410.206
  789,  9424.938
  790,  9436.253
  791,  9451.538
  792,  9462.300
  793,  9478.660
  794,  9488.750
  795,  9503.871
  796,  9514.629
  797,  9529.933
  798,  9540.503
  799,  9555.243
  800,  9566.324
  801,  9580.762
  802,  9591.818
  803,  9606.567
  804,  9617.481
  805,  9632.231
  806,  9643.455
  807,  9658.033
  808,  9668.740
  809,  9683.328
  810,  9693.891
  811,  9708.238
  812,  9719.049
  813,  9734.250
  814,  9758.479
  815,  9766.372
  816,  9778.820
  817,  9786.274
  818,  9794.944
  819,  9809.167
  820,  9819.795
  821,  9833.145
  822,  9843.842
  823,  9857.730
  824,  9867.635
  825,  9881.262
  826,  9891.560
  827,  9904.804
  828,  9915.319
  829,  9928.327
  830,  9938.742
  831,  9951.865
  832,  9962.278
  833,  9975.260
  834,  9985.619
  835,  9998.640
  836, 10008.958
  837, 10021.793
  838, 10032.333
  839, 10045.498
  840, 10055.817
  841, 10068.687
  842, 10079.458
  843, 10092.683
  844, 10103.261
  845, 10117.175
  846, 10127.226
  847, 10140.382
  848, 10151.024
  849, 10164.012
  850, 10174.445
  851, 10187.960
  852, 10199.070
  853, 10212.747
  854, 10223.175
  855, 10237.078
  856, 10247.279
  857, 10261.165
  858, 10271.496
  859, 10285.387
  860, 10295.624
  861, 10309.419
  862, 10319.735
  863, 10333.590
  864, 10343.771
  865, 10357.654
  866, 10367.917
  867, 10381.401
  868, 10391.952
  869, 10405.712
  870, 10416.166
  871, 10429.652
  872, 10440.205
  873, 10454.167
  874, 10464.315
  875, 10478.283
  876, 10488.562
  877, 10502.673
  878, 10513.055
  879, 10527.217
  880, 10539.931
  881, 10551.983
  882, 10564.744
  883, 10577.323
  884, 10589.905
  885, 10602.460
  886, 10614.998
  887, 10627.505
  888, 10638.312
  889, 10652.837
  890, 10663.601
  891, 10677.955
  892, 10688.675
  893, 10703.053
  894, 10713.784
  895, 10728.518
  896, 10741.299
  897, 10754.217
  898, 10764.688
  899, 10780.309
  900, 10792.040
  901, 10804.324
  902, 10816.718
  903, 10828.868
  904, 10841.226
  905, 10853.492
  906, 10863.818
  907, 10878.529
  908, 10888.445
  909, 10903.589
  910, 10913.563
  911, 10928.900
  912, 10938.470
  913, 10953.178
  914, 10965.471
  915, 10978.088
  916, 10987.807
  917, 11002.424
  918, 11014.425
  919, 11027.043
  920, 11039.686
  921, 11051.826
  922, 11064.238
  923, 11076.289
  924, 11086.093
  925, 11100.823
  926, 11110.819
  927, 11125.230
  928, 11135.355
  929, 11150.444
  930, 11160.142
  931, 11174.610
  932, 11184.665
  933, 11199.136
  934, 11209.521
  935, 11223.818
  936, 11236.136
  937, 11249.095
  938, 11261.262
  939, 11274.090
  940, 11283.468
  941, 11298.157
  942, 11308.077
  943, 11322.570
  944, 11332.829
  945, 11347.495
  946, 11357.497
  947, 11372.169
  948, 11382.243
  949, 11396.770
  950, 11409.338
  951, 11421.703
  952, 11431.574
  953, 11446.338
  954, 11458.921
  955, 11471.231
  956, 11485.398
  957, 11498.049
  958, 11510.083
  959, 11522.661
  960, 11533.321
  961, 11550.155
  962, 11561.422
  963, 11575.831
  964, 11586.972
  965, 11600.429
  966, 11610.185
  967, 11623.452
  968, 11634.475
  969, 11649.572
  970, 11662.569
  971, 11672.374
  972, 11682.025
  973, 11698.429
  974, 11709.790
  975, 11719.744
  976, 11737.098
  977, 11747.912
  978, 11757.429
  979, 11773.003
  980, 11784.406
  981, 11797.054
  982, 11807.498
  983, 11822.763
  984, 11835.012
  985, 11846.597
  986, 11858.381
  987, 11870.628
  988, 11882.544
  989, 11895.299
  990, 11907.162
  991, 11919.285
  992, 11931.713
  993, 11941.510
  994, 11953.578
  995, 11965.753
  996, 11977.828
  997, 11989.633
  998, 12001.421
  999, 12012.756
 1000, 12024.294
 1001, 12036.950
 1002, 12046.783
 1003, 12058.360
 1004, 12069.874
 1005, 12081.387
 1006, 12093.003
 1007, 12104.515
 1008, 12116.052
 1009, 12127.595
 1010, 12140.756
 1011, 12150.977
 1012, 12162.401
 1013, 12174.134
 1014, 12185.979
 1015, 12197.403
 1016, 12209.214
 1017, 12220.897
 1018, 12232.766
 1019, 12246.653
 1020, 12256.592
 1021, 12268.597
 1022, 12280.570
 1023, 12292.659
 1024, 12304.733
 1025, 12316.592
 1026, 12328.677
 1027, 12340.695
 1028, 12354.182
 1029, 12364.855
 1030, 12376.877
 1031, 12389.142
 1032, 12401.235
 1033, 12413.901
 1034, 12426.304
 1035, 12438.665
 1036, 12451.289
 1037, 12465.192
 1038, 12476.159
 1039, 12488.527
 1040, 12502.437
 1041, 12513.256
 1042, 12525.608
 1043, 12538.022
 1044, 12550.413
 1045, 12562.830
 1046, 12576.193
 1047, 12586.817
 1048, 12599.103
 1049, 12611.623
 1050, 12624.175
 1051, 12636.806
 1052, 12649.328
 1053, 12662.102
 1054, 12674.798
 1055, 12689.630
 1056, 12700.165
 1057, 12712.761
 1058, 12725.580
 1059, 12738.130
 1060, 12751.147
 1061, 12763.689
 1062, 12780.224
 1063, 12795.027
 1064, 12805.163
 1065, 12815.782
 1066, 12828.833
 1067, 12841.977
 1068, 12855.099
 1069, 12868.786
 1070, 12884.481
 1071, 12895.545
 1072, 12909.469
 1073, 12930.750
 1074, 12940.028
 1075, 12950.661
 1076, 12964.688
 1077, 12978.454
 1078, 12991.607
 1079, 13005.517
 1080, 13027.944
 1081, 13038.135
 1082, 13049.120
 1083, 13060.509
 1084, 13074.124
 1085, 13087.761
 1086, 13104.444
 1087, 13114.658
 1088, 13128.608
 1089, 13141.736
 1090, 13155.318
 1091, 13172.543
 1092, 13181.472
 1093, 13196.403
 1094, 13207.597
 1095, 13220.544
 1096, 13233.454
 1097, 13246.510
 1098, 13259.429
 1099, 13272.660
 1100, 13287.420
 1101, 13298.436
 1102, 13311.674
 1103, 13324.527
 1104, 13337.498
 1105, 13350.816
 1106, 13363.578
 1107, 13376.445
 1108, 13389.519
 1109, 13404.932
 1110, 13416.961
 1111, 13427.358
 1112, 13441.024
 1113, 13453.250
 1114, 13465.428
 1115, 13480.477
 1116, 13493.965
 1117, 13506.092
 1118, 13518.663
 1119, 13531.673
 1120, 13545.467
 1121, 13557.574
 1122, 13570.832
 1123, 13583.685
 1124, 13595.955
 1125, 13608.583
 1126, 13621.658
 1127, 13634.634
 1128, 13647.236
 1129, 13660.167
 1130, 13673.199
 1131, 13686.414
 1132, 13700.578
 1133, 13713.107
 1134, 13725.482
 1135, 13737.591
 1136, 13750.426
 1137, 13763.008
 1138, 13775.265
 1139, 13788.445
 1140, 13801.344
 1141, 13814.552
 1142, 13827.456
 1143, 13840.743
 1144, 13853.857
 1145, 13866.270
 1146, 13878.747
 1147, 13890.872
 1148, 13902.855
 1149, 13914.539
 1150, 13928.806
 1151, 13940.815
 1152, 13952.152
 1153, 13966.040
 1154, 13977.811
 1155, 13989.120
 1156, 13999.868
 1157, 14016.618
 1158, 14027.795
 1159, 14041.346
 1160, 14053.373
 1161, 14065.827
 1162, 14078.129
 1163, 14090.728
 1164, 14102.956
 1165, 14115.261
 1166, 14127.742
 1167, 14140.054
 1168, 14152.563
 1169, 14165.015
 1170, 14177.396
 1171, 14189.834
 1172, 14202.043
 1173, 14214.504
 1174, 14224.689
 1175, 14239.107
 1176, 14251.559
 1177, 14264.307
 1178, 14276.388
 1179, 14288.988
 1180, 14301.055
 1181, 14313.269
 1182, 14325.916
 1183, 14338.224
 1184, 14351.259
 1185, 14363.866
 1186, 14376.403
 1187, 14388.825
 1188, 14401.334
 1189, 14414.031
 1190, 14426.151
 1191, 14438.656
 1192, 14450.000
 1193, 14462.683
 1194, 14475.341
 1195, 14488.306
 1196, 14501.540
 1197, 14513.202
 1198, 14524.488
 1199, 14535.139
 1200, 14550.919
 1201, 14562.577
 1202, 14575.683
 1203, 14588.130
 1204, 14599.129
 1205, 14609.462
 1206, 14621.995
 1207, 14634.279
 1208, 14646.820
 1209, 14661.172
 1210, 14671.517
 1211, 14685.937
 1212, 14696.134
 1213, 14708.357
 1214, 14720.777
 1215, 14732.857
 1216, 14745.244
 1217, 14757.485
 1218, 14771.866
 1219, 14782.080
 1220, 14796.728
 1221, 14806.746
 1222, 14819.190
 1223, 14831.379
 1224, 14843.812
 1225, 14858.488
 1226, 14868.706
 1227, 14883.880
 1228, 14896.835
 1229, 14909.540
 1230, 14922.140
 1231, 14934.602
 1232, 14947.123
 1233, 14959.590
 1234, 14972.240
 1235, 14985.011
 1236, 14997.498
 1237, 15010.505
 1238, 15022.043
 1239, 15034.725
 1240, 15047.837
 1241, 15060.805
 1242, 15073.075
 1243, 15085.393
 1244, 15097.900
 1245, 15110.408
 1246, 15123.115
 1247, 15135.503
 1248, 15148.395
 1249, 15160.834
 1250, 15173.473
 1251, 15185.948
 1252, 15199.131
 1253, 15211.281
 1254, 15224.344
 1255, 15236.522
 1256, 15249.563
 1257, 15261.514
 1258, 15274.419
 1259, 15286.893
 1260, 15299.304
 1261, 15311.550
 1262, 15324.409
 1263, 15336.675
 1264, 15349.165
 1265, 15360.433
 1266, 15372.701
 1267, 15385.846
 1268, 15398.667
 1269, 15411.724
 1270, 15423.564
 1271, 15434.916
 1272, 15447.666
 1273, 15460.109
 1274, 15472.498
 1275, 15484.841
 1276, 15497.195
 1277, 15509.586
 1278, 15520.745
 1279, 15533.437
 1280, 15545.677
 1281, 15558.689
 1282, 15570.127
 1283, 15583.095
 1284, 15594.314
 1285, 15607.035
 1286, 15619.432
 1287, 15631.880
 1288, 15644.515
 1289, 15655.839
 1290, 15669.181
 1291, 15680.114
 1292, 15693.687
 1293, 15705.164
 1294, 15718.156
 1295, 15730.821
 1296, 15743.547
 1297, 15754.997
 1298, 15767.941
 1299, 15780.953
 1300, 15792.871
 1301, 15804.394
 1302, 15816.961
 1303, 15829.822
 1304, 15841.872
 1305, 15854.062
 1306, 15865.854
 1307, 15877.688
 1308, 15889.744
 1309, 15901.877
 1310, 15913.950
 1311, 15923.887
 1312, 15937.754
 1313, 15947.768
 1314, 15959.767
 1315, 15971.659
 1316, 15983.587
 1317, 15997.986
 1318, 16009.844
 1319, 16022.163
 1320, 16032.235
 1321, 16046.697
 1322, 16058.562
 1323, 16070.728
 1324, 16080.537
 1325, 16092.337
 1326, 16107.068
 1327, 16120.323
 1328, 16131.934
 1329, 16143.519
 1330, 16154.812
 1331, 16168.366
 1332, 16178.153
 1333, 16189.515
 1334, 16202.348
 1335, 16212.725
 1336, 16221.763
 1337, 16234.222
 1338, 16243.111
 1339, 16253.559
 1340, 16263.803
 1341, 16275.153
 1342, 16285.621
 1343, 16296.560
 1344, 16307.546
 1345, 16319.759
 1346, 16330.302
 1347, 16340.703
 1348, 16352.098
 1349, 16364.367
 1350, 16375.574
 1351, 16387.669
 1352, 16398.362
 1353, 16410.590
 1354, 16419.080
 1355, 16430.665
 1356, 16442.192
 1357, 16453.387
 1358, 16464.540
 1359, 16476.451
 1360, 16488.348
 1361, 16500.311
 1362, 16512.204
 1363, 16524.209
 1364, 16536.409
 1365, 16548.609
 1366, 16560.958
 1367, 16574.546
 1368, 16585.546
 1369, 16597.740
 1370, 16610.028
 1371, 16622.243
 1372, 16634.463
 1373, 16646.738
 1374, 16659.031
 1375, 16671.214
 1376, 16683.417
 1377, 16695.606
 1378, 16707.930
 1379, 16720.169
 1380, 16732.446
 1381, 16744.720
 1382, 16757.011
 1383, 16769.406
 1384, 16781.683
 1385, 16793.949
 1386, 16806.382
 1387, 16818.690
 1388, 16831.101
 1389, 16843.412
 1390, 16855.925
 1391, 16868.190
 1392, 16880.554
 1393, 16892.922
 1394, 16905.367
 1395, 16917.711
 1396, 16930.036
 1397, 16942.368
 1398, 16954.769
 1399, 16967.214
 1400, 16979.600
 1401, 16991.980
 1402, 17004.329
 1403, 17016.999
 1404, 17029.272
 1405, 17041.733
 1406, 17054.066
 1407, 17066.504
 1408, 17078.861
 1409, 17091.353
 1410, 17103.804
 1411, 17116.625
 1412, 17135.969
 1413, 17141.513
 1414, 17155.700
 1415, 17168.443
 1416, 17181.369
 1417, 17194.119
 1418, 17209.257
 1419, 17338.659
 1420, 17420.059
 1421, 17429.256
 1422, 17450.670
 1423, 17456.696
 1424, 17468.657
 1425, 17485.359
 1426, 17501.110
 1427, 17518.262
 1428, 17534.439
 1429, 17550.800
 1430, 17567.276
 1431, 17583.625
 1432, 17599.934
 1433, 17616.339
 1434, 17632.630
 1435, 17648.649
 1436, 17666.250
 1437, 17699.140
 1438, 17706.574
 1439, 17721.588
 1440, 17738.728
 1441, 17755.691
 1442, 17772.149
 1443, 17784.886
 1444, 17801.737
 1445, 17822.254
 1446, 17831.172
 1447, 17847.750
 1448, 17864.265
 1449, 17883.428
 1450, 17892.887
 1451, 17906.358
 1452, 17921.826
 1453, 17937.569
 1454, 17950.445
 1455, 17963.117
 1456, 17980.614
 1457, 17992.562
 1458, 18005.580
 1459, 18015.148
 1460, 18029.300
 1461, 18045.328
 1462, 18056.385
 1463, 18070.050
 1464, 18083.532
 1465, 18097.362
 1466, 18110.814
 1467, 18123.828
 1468, 18136.708
 1469, 18149.339
 1470, 18165.137
 1471, 18173.502
 1472, 18185.399
 1473, 18197.433
 1474, 18209.404
 1475, 18221.449
 1476, 18233.421
 1477, 18245.315
 1478, 18257.154
 1479, 18271.175
 1480, 18281.064
 1481, 18292.875
 1482, 18304.757
 1483, 18316.707
 1484, 18328.864
 1485, 18340.796
 1486, 18352.611
 1487, 18364.563
 1488, 18378.438
 1489, 18388.354
 1490, 18400.353
 1491, 18412.307
 1492, 18424.260
 1493, 18436.242
 1494, 18448.254
 1495, 18460.381
 1496, 18472.170
 1497, 18511.082
 1498, 18518.069
 1499, 18525.877
 1500, 18532.993
 1501, 18544.571
 1502, 18556.359
 1503, 18568.382
 1504, 18580.183
 1505, 18591.596
 1506, 18603.245
 1507, 18614.661
 1508, 18626.310
 1509, 18637.852
 1510, 18649.368
 1511, 18660.864
 1512, 18672.462
 1513, 18683.958
 1514, 18695.576
 1515, 18707.279
 1516, 18718.700
 1517, 18730.206
 1518, 18742.002
 1519, 18753.637
 1520, 18765.212
 1521, 18776.882
 1522, 18788.489
 1523, 18800.207
 1524, 18811.915
 1525, 18823.662
 1526, 18835.416
 1527, 18847.051
 1528, 18858.708
 1529, 18870.471
 1530, 18882.219
 1531, 18893.809
 1532, 18905.565
 1533, 18917.211
 1534, 18928.857
 1535, 18940.590
 1536, 18952.314
 1537, 18963.928
 1538, 18975.748
 1539, 18989.073
 1540, 19000.881
 1541, 19012.433
 1542, 19024.206
 1543, 19036.151
 1544, 19047.624
 1545, 19059.445
 1546, 19070.970
 1547, 19082.709
 1548, 19094.051
 1549, 19105.605
 1550, 19117.395
 1551, 19128.972
 1552, 19140.696
 1553, 19152.258
 1554, 19164.201
 1555, 19175.648
 1556, 19187.993
 1557, 19198.935
 1558, 19210.520
 1559, 19221.787
 1560, 19233.784
 1561, 19245.116
 1562, 19256.884
 1563, 19268.115
 1564, 19280.004
 1565, 19289.623
 1566, 19301.150
 1567, 19312.612
 1568, 19324.195
 1569, 19335.687
 1570, 19347.006
 1571, 19358.776
 1572, 19369.996
 1573, 19381.379
 1574, 19392.744
 1575, 19404.077
 1576, 19415.395
 1577, 19426.818
 1578, 19438.211
 1579, 19449.603
 1580, 19460.969
 1581, 19472.227
 1582, 19483.582
 1583, 19495.037
 1584, 19506.348
 1585, 19517.583
 1586, 19528.849
 1587, 19541.630
 1588, 19551.303
 1589, 19562.517
 1590, 19573.785
 1591, 19584.912
 1592, 19596.073
 1593, 19607.231
 1594, 19618.460
 1595, 19629.573
 1596, 19640.684
 1597, 19651.639
 1598, 19662.887
 1599, 19674.161
 1600, 19685.202
 1601, 19696.152
 1602, 19707.176
 1603, 19717.938
 1604, 19728.854
 1605, 19739.814
 1606, 19750.721
 1607, 19761.626
 1608, 19772.441
 1609, 19783.115
 1610, 19793.924
 1611, 19804.675
 1612, 19815.520
 1613, 19826.175
 1614, 19837.006
 1615, 19847.789
 1616, 19858.607
 1617, 19869.654
 1618, 19880.430
 1619, 19891.191
 1620, 19902.128
 1621, 19913.078
 1622, 19924.275
 1623, 19938.153
 1624, 19946.938
 1625, 19958.406
 1626, 19970.069
 1627, 19981.489
 1628, 19993.111
 1629, 20004.767
 1630, 20016.443
 1631, 20028.481
 1632, 20042.356
 1633, 20051.736
 1634, 20066.723
 1635, 20075.316
 1636, 20091.214
 1637, 20098.194
 1638, 20110.630
 1639, 20122.430
 1640, 20134.140
 1641, 20148.812
 1642, 20157.679
 1643, 20169.741
 1644, 20181.293
 1645, 20193.550
 1646, 20205.219
 1647, 20217.003
 1648, 20228.767
 1649, 20240.672
 1650, 20256.022
 1651, 20263.898
 1652, 20276.344
 1653, 20288.227
 1654, 20299.916
 1655, 20311.798
 1656, 20323.655
 1657, 20335.592
 1658, 20347.258
 1659, 20361.478
 1660, 20371.207
 1661, 20383.183
 1662, 20395.172
 1663, 20407.299
 1664, 20419.461
 1665, 20431.428
 1666, 20444.050
 1667, 20456.266
 1668, 20468.764
 1669, 20481.411
 1670, 20494.004
 1671, 20507.041
 1672, 20519.586
 1673, 20532.709
 1674, 20545.617
 1675, 20558.465
 1676, 20571.511
 1677, 20584.663
 1678, 20597.508
 1679, 20610.613
 1680, 20623.610
 1681, 20636.378
 1682, 20649.417
 1683, 20663.811
 1684, 20675.541
 1685, 20689.247
 1686, 20709.425
 1687, 20799.560
 1688, 20829.721
 1689, 20842.142
 1690, 20852.767
 1691, 20870.656
 1692, 20904.189
 1693, 20913.945
 1694, 20930.081
 1695, 20951.732
 1696, 20965.406
 1697, 20981.811
 1698, 21002.367
 1699, 21022.124
 1700, 21041.509
 1701, 21059.569
 1702, 21078.053
 1703, 21096.025
 1704, 21115.430
 1705, 21126.613
 1706, 21144.477
 1707, 21161.249
 1708, 21179.170
 1709, 21188.665
 1710, 21204.009
 1711, 21223.256
 1712, 21234.918
 1713, 21249.274
 1714, 21263.474
 1715, 21277.936
 1716, 21291.982
 1717, 21307.299
 1718, 21319.140
 1719, 21333.461
 1720, 21350.774
 1721, 21360.022
 1722, 21372.885
 1723, 21386.386
 1724, 21399.868
 1725, 21412.930
 1726, 21425.809
 1727, 21438.851
 1728, 21451.836
 1729, 21464.922
 1730, 21477.640
 1731, 21490.851
 1732, 21503.692
 1733, 21516.653
 1734, 21529.683
 1735, 21541.614
 1736, 21553.484
 1737, 21565.251
 1738, 21576.995
 1739, 21588.889
 1740, 21600.670
 1741, 21612.558
 1742, 21624.194
 1743, 21635.951
 1744, 21647.802
 1745, 21659.634
 1746, 21671.536
 1747, 21684.622
 1748, 21695.252
 1749, 21707.030
 1750, 21718.787
 1751, 21730.755
 1752, 21742.564
 1753, 21754.398
 1754, 21766.050
 1755, 21777.844
 1756, 21789.687
 1757, 21801.508
 1758, 21813.369
 1759, 21825.253
 1760, 21837.069
 1761, 21849.015
 1762, 21860.853
 1763, 21872.805
 1764, 21884.348
 1765, 21897.361
 1766, 21907.467
 1767, 21919.119
 1768, 21930.676
 1769, 21942.211
 1770, 21953.727
 1771, 21965.093
 1772, 21976.595
 1773, 21988.081
 1774, 22000.650
 1775, 22010.957
 1776, 22022.369
 1777, 22034.079
 1778, 22045.437
 1779, 22057.267
 1780, 22069.084
 1781, 22080.912
 1782, 22092.541
 1783, 22104.308
 1784, 22116.123
 1785, 22127.740
 1786, 22139.828
 1787, 22151.616
 1788, 22163.426
 1789, 22175.324
 1790, 22187.204
 1791, 22199.179
 1792, 22212.823
 1793, 22223.626
 1794, 22235.384
 1795, 22247.560
 1796, 22259.632
 1797, 22271.784
 1798, 22284.105
 1799, 22296.304
 1800, 22308.855
 1801, 22321.064
 1802, 22333.292
 1803, 22345.578
 1804, 22357.733
 1805, 22370.182
 1806, 22382.258
 1807, 22394.771
 1808, 22406.982
 1809, 22419.190
 1810, 22431.355
 1811, 22443.665
 1812, 22455.890
 1813, 22467.950
 1814, 22480.389
 1815, 22492.368
 1816, 22504.393
 1817, 22516.507
 1818, 22528.485
 1819, 22540.610
 1820, 22552.578
 1821, 22564.631
 1822, 22576.694
 1823, 22588.624
 1824, 22602.298
 1825, 22612.702
 1826, 22624.820
 1827, 22636.909
 1828, 22649.212
 1829, 22661.278
 1830, 22673.430
 1831, 22685.405
 1832, 22697.616
 1833, 22709.900
 1834, 22721.985
 1835, 22734.525
 1836, 22746.906
 1837, 22758.981
 1838, 22771.259
 1839, 22783.767
 1840, 22796.184
 1841, 22808.383
 1842, 22821.060
 1843, 22833.377
 1844, 22845.607
 1845, 22857.938
 1846, 22870.256
 1847, 22882.807
 1848, 22894.643
 1849, 22907.621
 1850, 22919.885
 1851, 22932.303
 1852, 22944.586
 1853, 22957.009
 1854, 22969.370
 1855, 22981.490
 1856, 22993.849
 1857, 23006.202
 1858, 23018.431
 1859, 23030.757
 1860, 23043.023
 1861, 23055.323
 1862, 23067.476
 1863, 23080.184
 1864, 23092.443
 1865, 23104.924
 1866, 23117.444
 1867, 23130.149
 1868, 23142.486
 1869, 23155.534
 1870, 23167.845
 1871, 23180.410
 1872, 23193.097
 1873, 23205.531
 1874, 23218.019
 1875, 23230.540
 1876, 23243.089
 1877, 23255.711
 1878, 23268.323
 1879, 23280.967
 1880, 23293.705
 1881, 23306.714
 1882, 23318.942
 1883, 23331.934
 1884, 23344.610
 1885, 23357.109
 1886, 23369.865
 1887, 23382.541
 1888, 23394.911
 1889, 23407.769
 1890, 23420.305
 1891, 23432.826
 1892, 23445.401
 1893, 23457.861
 1894, 23470.169
 1895, 23482.751
 1896, 23494.686
 1897, 23506.832
 1898, 23518.920
 1899, 23531.017
 1900, 23543.077
 1901, 23555.333
 1902, 23567.405
 1903, 23579.629
 1904, 23591.728
 1905, 23603.856
 1906, 23615.889
 1907, 23627.997
 1908, 23640.262
 1909, 23652.321
 1910, 23664.753
 1911, 23676.880
 1912, 23689.228
 1913, 23701.352
 1914, 23713.519
 1915, 23725.522
 1916, 23737.635
 1917, 23749.755
 1918, 23761.875
 1919, 23773.870
 1920, 23786.249
 1921, 23798.267
 1922, 23810.217
 1923, 23822.207
 1924, 23834.190
 1925, 23846.177
 1926, 23858.129
 1927, 23870.130
 1928, 23882.046
 1929, 23894.079
 1930, 23905.941
 1931, 23917.824
 1932, 23929.700
 1933, 23941.629
 1934, 23953.543
 1935, 23964.932
 1936, 23976.344
 1937, 23987.672
 1938, 23999.093
 1939, 24010.461
 1940, 24021.857
 1941, 24033.069
 1942, 24044.417
 1943, 24055.735
 1944, 24066.948
 1945, 24088.408
 1946, 24096.310
 1947, 24104.632
 1948, 24113.425
 1949, 24127.342
 1950, 24136.184
 1951, 24147.205
 1952, 24158.443
 1953, 24169.551
 1954, 24180.693
 1955, 24191.769
 1956, 24202.930
 1957, 24213.994
 1958, 24224.992
 1959, 24236.177
 1960, 24247.204
 1961, 24258.237
 1962, 24269.306
 1963, 24280.395
 1964, 24291.537
 1965, 24302.621
 1966, 24313.738
 1967, 24324.812
 1968, 24335.935
 1969, 24346.911
 1970, 24358.028
 1971, 24369.023
 1972, 24381.671
 1973, 24391.129
 1974, 24402.008
 1975, 24414.289
 1976, 24427.636
 1977, 24437.991
 1978, 24459.924
 1979, 24468.543
 1980, 24478.806
 1981, 24488.802
 1982, 24505.329
 1983, 24514.953
 1984, 24530.548
 1985, 24540.448
 1986, 24555.643
 1987, 24568.804
 1988, 24579.844
 1989, 24589.183
 1990, 24607.123
 1991, 24617.616
 1992, 24627.549
 1993, 24644.336
 1994, 24658.017
 1995, 24668.512
 1996, 24678.500
 1997, 24692.671
 1998, 24708.475
 1999, 24722.298
 2000, 24733.194
 2001, 24743.524
 2002, 24757.288
 2003, 24769.271
 2004, 24784.418
 2005, 24796.589
 2006, 24806.670
 2007, 24822.168
 2008, 24834.325
 2009, 24844.079
 2010, 24860.194
 2011, 24872.135
 2012, 24882.340
 2013, 24896.920
 2014, 24911.974
 2015, 24926.882
 2016, 24937.038
 2017, 24947.566
 2018, 24963.306
 2019, 24976.055
 2020, 24984.435
 2021, 24998.764
 2022, 25011.440
 2023, 25023.289
 2024, 25034.346
 2025, 25046.057
 2026, 25057.559
 2027, 25069.482
 2028, 25081.558
 2029, 25094.198
 2030, 25105.913
 2031, 25118.164
 2032, 25130.400
 2033, 25144.188
 2034, 25155.793
 2035, 25167.931
 2036, 25180.545
 2037, 25192.471
 2038, 25204.985
 2039, 25216.854
 2040, 25228.941
 2041, 25241.271
 2042, 25253.929
 2043, 25269.891
 2044, 25284.878
 2045, 25299.112
 2046, 25309.006
 2047, 25324.665
 2048, 25338.133
 2049, 25350.696
 2050, 25363.576
 2051, 25376.799
 2052, 25389.117
 2053, 25402.132
 2054, 25415.526
 2055, 25428.465
 2056, 25441.520
 2057, 25454.686
 2058, 25467.862
 2059, 25480.891
 2060, 25494.189
 2061, 25507.180
 2062, 25520.139
 2063, 25533.162
 2064, 25546.338
 2065, 25559.355
 2066, 25572.458
 2067, 25585.449
 2068, 25598.578
 2069, 25611.522
 2070, 25624.234
 2071, 25637.067
 2072, 25650.097
 2073, 25662.887
 2074, 25675.870
 2075, 25688.875
 2076, 25701.940
 2077, 25714.638
 2078, 25727.651
 2079, 25740.553
 2080, 25754.439
 2081, 25765.078
 2082, 25778.664
 2083, 25790.420
 2084, 25802.585
 2085, 25814.441
 2086, 25828.679
 2087, 25841.237
 2088, 25853.829
 2089, 25866.186
 2090, 25879.108
 2091, 25892.091
 2092, 25905.094
 2093, 25918.034
 2094, 25931.422
 2095, 25945.987
 2096, 25958.295
 2097, 25975.600
 2098, 25984.941
 2099, 25999.339
 2100, 26012.508
 2101, 26031.884
 2102, 26041.444
 2103, 26054.079
 2104, 26067.626
 2105, 26081.499
 2106, 26094.426
 2107, 26109.925
 2108, 26122.583
 2109, 26136.323
 2110, 26149.387
 2111, 26162.521
 2112, 26176.087
 2113, 26190.797
 2114, 26202.213
 2115, 26216.386
 2116, 26230.676
 2117, 26244.539
 2118, 26257.905
 2119, 26273.957
 2120, 26286.857
 2121, 26299.105
 2122, 26308.899
 2123, 26322.014
 2124, 26335.163
 2125, 26348.304
 2126, 26361.381
 2127, 26374.937
 2128, 26388.020
 2129, 26401.047
 2130, 26413.066
 2131, 26426.156
 2132, 26438.514
 2133, 26451.324
 2134, 26465.037
 2135, 26476.081
 2136, 26489.174
 2137, 26501.772
 2138, 26513.837
 2139, 26526.592
 2140, 26538.905
 2141, 26551.161
 2142, 26563.524
 2143, 26576.001
 2144, 26588.203
 2145, 26600.489
 2146, 26612.911
 2147, 26625.305
 2148, 26637.849
 2149, 26649.963
 2150, 26662.563
 2151, 26674.793
 2152, 26688.136
 2153, 26701.306
 2154, 26719.228
 2155, 26731.722
 2156, 26748.010
 2157, 26769.210
 2158, 26780.433
 2159, 26795.005
 2160, 26810.550
 2161, 26826.131
 2162, 26841.442
 2163, 26856.852
 2164, 26872.114
 2165, 26887.428
 2166, 26902.815
 2167, 26918.626
 2168, 26933.574
 2169, 26949.573
 2170, 26965.002
 2171, 26980.562
 2172, 26996.262
 2173, 27012.043
 2174, 27028.333
 2175, 27044.571
 2176, 27060.529
 2177, 27076.294
 2178, 27091.677
 2179, 27107.242
 2180, 27122.260
 2181, 27137.219
 2182, 27152.158
 2183, 27166.983
 2184, 27181.790
 2185, 27199.177
 2186, 27210.798
 2187, 27225.113
 2188, 27239.546
 2189, 27253.815
 2190, 27268.642
 2191, 27282.039
 2192, 27295.933
 2193, 27308.807
 2194, 27325.746
 2195, 27336.363
 2196, 27349.938
 2197, 27363.622
 2198, 27377.161
 2199, 27390.838
 2200, 27404.499
 2201, 27418.268
 2202, 27432.022
 2203, 27445.869
 2204, 27459.710
 2205, 27473.649
 2206, 27487.603
 2207, 27501.706
 2208, 27515.946
 2209, 27528.701
 2210, 27541.660
 2211, 27554.538
 2212, 27568.780
 2213, 27580.220
 2214, 27593.062
 2215, 27605.906
 2216, 27618.767
 2217, 27631.797
 2218, 27644.793
 2219, 27657.722
 2220, 27670.701
 2221, 27684.856
 2222, 27696.632
 2223, 27709.464
 2224, 27722.413
 2225, 27735.330
 2226, 27748.212
 2227, 27761.138
 2228, 27773.963
 2229, 27786.676
 2230, 27799.550
 2231, 27812.279
 2232, 27825.018
 2233, 27837.653
 2234, 27850.444
 2235, 27864.037
 2236, 27875.157
 2237, 27887.400
 2238, 27899.549
 2239, 27912.912
 2240, 27923.766
 2241, 27935.857
 2242, 27947.914
 2243, 27959.900
 2244, 27971.906
 2245, 27983.962
 2246, 27995.921
 2247, 28007.779
 2248, 28019.687
 2249, 28031.667
 2250, 28043.690
 2251, 28055.510
 2252, 28067.449
 2253, 28080.522
 2254, 28091.225
 2255, 28103.250
 2256, 28115.233
 2257, 28128.277
 2258, 28138.945
 2259, 28150.789
 2260, 28162.678
 2261, 28174.609
 2262, 28186.451
 2263, 28198.267
 2264, 28210.165
 2265, 28221.943
 2266, 28233.811
 2267, 28245.736
 2268, 28257.605
 2269, 28269.535
 2270, 28281.353
 2271, 28293.313
 2272, 28305.246
 2273, 28317.424
 2274, 28329.431
 2275, 28342.884
 2276, 28353.517
 2277, 28365.723
 2278, 28377.847
 2279, 28390.021
 2280, 28402.423
 2281, 28414.748
 2282, 28427.267
 2283, 28439.773
 2284, 28454.352
 2285, 28465.244
 2286, 28478.151
 2287, 28491.108
 2288, 28506.782
 2289, 28533.332
 2290, 28545.835
 2291, 28554.750
 2292, 28564.405
 2293, 28578.916
 2294, 28592.451
 2295, 28606.094
 2296, 28619.588
 2297, 28633.239
 2298, 28646.763
 2299, 28660.617
 2300, 28673.910
 2301, 28687.506
 2302, 28701.015
 2303, 28714.552
 2304, 28728.379
 2305, 28742.000
 2306, 28755.700
 2307, 28769.612
 2308, 28783.211
 2309, 28796.994
 2310, 28810.708
 2311, 28824.412
 2312, 28838.068
 2313, 28855.478
 2314, 28866.647
 2315, 28884.063
 2316, 28901.975
 2317, 28919.405
 2318, 28932.018
 2319, 28946.018
 2320, 28970.600
 2321, 28985.301
 2322, 29000.867
 2323, 29016.989
 2324, 29028.833
 2325, 29043.028
 2326, 29057.468
 2327, 29077.512
 2328, 29088.400
 2329, 29107.141
 2330, 29117.931
 2331, 29144.267
 2332, 29156.484
 2333, 29168.460
 2334, 29178.637
 2335, 29196.860
 2336, 29207.144
 2337, 29226.853
 2338, 29237.813
 2339, 29254.614
 2340, 29265.971
 2341, 29283.878
 2342, 29295.758
 2343, 29312.099
 2344, 29324.796
 2345, 29341.329
 2346, 29354.073
 2347, 29370.917
 2348, 29383.716
 2349, 29400.234
 2350, 29413.343
 2351, 29430.024
 2352, 29442.724
 2353, 29459.004
 2354, 29471.709
 2355, 29487.855
 2356, 29500.166
 2357, 29515.811
 2358, 29528.148
 2359, 29544.054
 2360, 29555.579
 2361, 29571.327
 2362, 29582.920
 2363, 29598.409
 2364, 29609.646
 2365, 29624.732
 2366, 29636.047
 2367, 29651.462
 2368, 29662.331
 2369, 29677.243
 2370, 29688.417
 2371, 29703.422
 2372, 29714.376
 2373, 29729.605
 2374, 29740.278
 2375, 29755.655
 2376, 29766.364
 2377, 29781.468
 2378, 29792.173
 2379, 29807.483
 2380, 29818.620
 2381, 29832.847
 2382, 29843.418
 2383, 29858.425
 2384, 29868.899
 2385, 29883.820
 2386, 29894.266
 2387, 29908.912
 2388, 29919.597
 2389, 29934.320
 2390, 29944.661
 2391, 29959.364
 2392, 29969.984
 2393, 29984.204
 2394, 29994.694
 2395, 30009.004
 2396, 30020.060
 2397, 30034.112
 2398, 30044.738
 2399, 30059.034
 2400, 30069.780
 2401, 30084.033
 2402, 30094.622
 2403, 30108.959
 2404, 30119.918
 2405, 30134.046
 2406, 30144.560
 2407, 30159.848
 2408, 30169.646
 2409, 30183.800
 2410, 30194.454
 2411, 30209.172
 2412, 30219.333
 2413, 30233.512
 2414, 30243.995
 2415, 30258.944
 2416, 30268.653
 2417, 30283.321
 2418, 30293.410
 2419, 30307.750
 2420, 30318.374
 2421, 30332.518
 2422, 30342.876
 2423, 30356.916
 2424, 30367.488
 2425, 30381.668
 2426, 30391.996
 2427, 30406.328
 2428, 30416.624
 2429, 30431.086
 2430, 30441.313
 2431, 30455.325
 2432, 30466.005
 2433, 30480.100
 2434, 30490.523
 2435, 30504.686
 2436, 30515.192
 2437, 30529.235
 2438, 30539.850
 2439, 30554.289
 2440, 30566.638
 2441, 30578.766
 2442, 30591.140
 2443, 30603.630
 2444, 30615.732
 2445, 30628.059
 2446, 30638.434
 2447, 30652.590
 2448, 30663.082
 2449, 30678.353
 2450, 30687.862
 2451, 30704.486
 2452, 30713.217
 2453, 30727.385
 2454, 30737.643
 2455, 30751.841
 2456, 30762.496
 2457, 30776.880
 2458, 30789.126
 2459, 30801.966
 2460, 30814.765
 2461, 30826.393
 2462, 30838.768
 2463, 30850.961
 2464, 30861.469
 2465, 30875.488
 2466, 30885.890
 2467, 30900.013
 2468, 30910.428
 2469, 30925.094
 2470, 30934.901
 2471, 30949.302
 2472, 30959.344
 2473, 30973.570
 2474, 30983.973
 2475, 30998.739
 2476, 31008.700
 2477, 31023.167
 2478, 31033.417
 2479, 31047.845
 2480, 31058.381
 2481, 31073.209
 2482, 31083.576
 2483, 31098.146
 2484, 31108.861
 2485, 31123.379
 2486, 31133.922
 2487, 31149.503
 2488, 31159.035
 2489, 31174.757
 2490, 31185.573
 2491, 31200.500
 2492, 31212.206
 2493, 31227.228
 2494, 31239.286
 2495, 31255.432
 2496, 31266.768
 2497, 31282.523
 2498, 31293.820
 2499, 31309.671
 2500, 31321.276
 2501, 31336.414
 2502, 31348.582
 2503, 31363.582
 2504, 31375.516
 2505, 31390.831
 2506, 31402.499
 2507, 31417.501
 2508, 31429.433
 2509, 31444.429
 2510, 31456.299
 2511, 31471.547
 2512, 31483.375
 2513, 31499.407
 2514, 31510.601
 2515, 31526.596
 2516, 31539.903
 2517, 31553.434
 2518, 31566.989
 2519, 31580.784
 2520, 31594.300
 2521, 31607.933
 2522, 31619.815
 2523, 31635.336
 2524, 31646.968
 2525, 31662.335
 2526, 31674.288
 2527, 31689.638
 2528, 31701.391
 2529, 31716.742
 2530, 31728.715
 2531, 31743.945
 2532, 31756.143
 2533, 31771.610
 2534, 31783.150
 2535, 31800.097
 2536, 31810.983
 2537, 31827.860
 2538, 31839.102
 2539, 31855.050
 2540, 31866.836
 2541, 31883.011
 2542, 31894.572
 2543, 31910.348
 2544, 31922.548
 2545, 31938.242
 2546, 31950.379
 2547, 31966.026
 2548, 31978.129
 2549, 31994.040
 2550, 32006.056
 2551, 32022.240
 2552, 32034.221
 2553, 32050.460
 2554, 32062.603
 2555, 32078.800
 2556, 32090.896
 2557, 32106.889
 2558, 32118.981
 2559, 32134.792
 2560, 32147.279
 2561, 32163.043
 2562, 32176.668
 2563, 32190.752
 2564, 32204.659
 2565, 32218.632
 2566, 32230.937
 2567, 32246.473
 2568, 32258.630
 2569, 32274.804
 2570, 32286.544
 2571, 32302.956
 2572, 32314.905
 2573, 32330.895
 2574, 32343.331
 2575, 32359.645
 2576, 32372.027
 2577, 32388.200
 2578, 32402.453
 2579, 32416.682
 2580, 32430.918
 2581, 32444.943
 2582, 32459.379
 2583, 32473.701
 2584, 32486.248
 2585, 32502.007
 2586, 32514.655
 2587, 32530.905
 2588, 32543.304
 2589, 32559.948
 2590, 32572.359
 2591, 32588.505
 2592, 32601.181
 2593, 32617.167
 2594, 32629.747
 2595, 32645.362
 2596, 32657.759
 2597, 32673.515
 2598, 32685.725
 2599, 32701.353
 2600, 32713.791
 2601, 32729.558
 2602, 32741.742
 2603, 32757.519
 2604, 32769.767
 2605, 32784.772
 2606, 32797.005
 2607, 32812.457
 2608, 32824.800
 2609, 32840.183
 2610, 32852.671
 2611, 32868.260
 2612, 32880.789
 2613, 32896.114
 2614, 32908.658
 2615, 32924.310
 2616, 32936.677
 2617, 32952.426
 2618, 32964.659
 2619, 32980.309
 2620, 32992.574
 2621, 33008.220
 2622, 33022.104
 2623, 33035.925
 2624, 33049.842
 2625, 33063.856
 2626, 33077.560
 2627, 33091.891
 2628, 33103.613
 2629, 33119.408
 2630, 33131.702
 2631, 33147.584
 2632, 33159.877
 2633, 33175.458
 2634, 33187.798
 2635, 33203.406
 2636, 33215.666
 2637, 33231.134
 2638, 33243.429
 2639, 33258.856
 2640, 33272.493
 2641, 33286.826
 2642, 33300.436
 2643, 33314.310
 2644, 33328.048
 2645, 33341.996
 2646, 33354.087
 2647, 33369.568
 2648, 33382.167
 2649, 33398.359
 2650, 33410.396
 2651, 33426.415
 2652, 33438.875
 2653, 33454.726
 2654, 33467.221
 2655, 33483.076
 2656, 33495.374
 2657, 33511.208
 2658, 33523.459
 2659, 33539.285
 2660, 33551.786
 2661, 33567.702
 2662, 33580.045
 2663, 33596.216
 2664, 33608.822
 2665, 33624.542
 2666, 33637.449
 2667, 33653.908
 2668, 33666.250
 2669, 33682.405
 2670, 33695.021
 2671, 33710.741
 2672, 33723.036
 2673, 33738.775
 2674, 33751.301
 2675, 33767.060
 2676, 33779.681
 2677, 33795.504
 2678, 33807.752
 2679, 33823.499
 2680, 33836.086
 2681, 33851.603
 2682, 33863.947
 2683, 33879.598
 2684, 33893.675
 2685, 33907.911
 2686, 33921.796
 2687, 33936.212
 2688, 33950.326
 2689, 33964.579
 2690, 33977.244
 2691, 33993.370
 2692, 34006.100
 2693, 34022.149
 2694, 34034.859
 2695, 34050.684
 2696, 34063.289
 2697, 34079.054
 2698, 34091.450
 2699, 34107.400
 2700, 34121.547
 2701, 34135.654
 2702, 34149.824
 2703, 34163.804
 2704, 34177.883
 2705, 34192.266
 2706, 34204.364
 2707, 34220.387
 2708, 34233.012
 2709, 34248.830
 2710, 34261.583
 2711, 34277.951
 2712, 34290.377
 2713, 34306.807
 2714, 34319.159
 2715, 34335.138
 2716, 34347.719
 2717, 34363.672
 2718, 34376.597
 2719, 34392.328
 2720, 34404.909
 2721, 34420.887
 2722, 34433.483
 2723, 34449.889
 2724, 34462.543
 2725, 34478.639
 2726, 34491.635
 2727, 34508.425
 2728, 34520.803
 2729, 34537.142
 2730, 34549.739
 2731, 34565.795
 2732, 34578.467
 2733, 34594.336
 2734, 34607.047
 2735, 34622.912
 2736, 34637.849
 2737, 34651.654
 2738, 34665.989
 2739, 34680.324
 2740, 34694.713
 2741, 34708.871
 2742, 34721.432
 2743, 34737.816
 2744, 34750.165
 2745, 34766.311
 2746, 34779.215
 2747, 34794.949
 2748, 34807.340
 2749, 34823.093
 2750, 34835.579
 2751, 34851.270
 2752, 34863.769
 2753, 34879.502
 2754, 34893.613
 2755, 34907.621
 2756, 34921.618
 2757, 34935.864
 2758, 34950.000
 2759, 34964.481
 2760, 34976.730
 2761, 34992.318
 2762, 35004.912
 2763, 35020.338
 2764, 35032.724
 2765, 35048.325
 2766, 35060.123
 2767, 35075.353
 2768, 35087.055
 2769, 35102.582
 2770, 35113.937
 2771, 35128.874
 2772, 35140.545
 2773, 35155.737
 2774, 35167.106
 2775, 35182.058
 2776, 35194.053
 2777, 35210.146
 2778, 35221.328
 2779, 35236.590
 2780, 35247.541
 2781, 35262.911
 2782, 35274.185
 2783, 35289.194
 2784, 35300.670
 2785, 35315.607
 2786, 35327.010
 2787, 35342.059
 2788, 35353.128
 2789, 35368.136
 2790, 35381.737
 2791, 35394.824
 2792, 35407.990
 2793, 35421.314
 2794, 35434.571
 2795, 35448.604
 2796, 35459.823
 2797, 35476.482
 2798, 35490.178
 2799, 35501.915
 2800, 35513.247
 2801, 35529.738
 2802, 35540.879
 2803, 35556.453
 2804, 35567.888
 2805, 35583.460
 2806, 35595.108
 2807, 35610.780
 2808, 35624.378
 2809, 35638.194
 2810, 35651.901
 2811, 35665.597
 2812, 35679.031
 2813, 35692.131
 2814, 35703.623
 2815, 35720.367
 2816, 35730.519
 2817, 35747.239
 2818, 35757.418
 2819, 35772.887
 2820, 35784.252
 2821, 35799.764
 2822, 35810.875
 2823, 35826.711
 2824, 35837.624
 2825, 35852.973
 2826, 35864.270
 2827, 35879.851
 2828, 35890.750
 2829, 35905.948
 2830, 35917.019
 2831, 35932.418
 2832, 35943.486
 2833, 35958.744
 2834, 35970.047
 2835, 35985.420
 2836, 35996.602
 2837, 36011.926
 2838, 36023.293
 2839, 36038.842
 2840, 36049.977
 2841, 36065.239
 2842, 36076.416
 2843, 36091.848
 2844, 36103.098
 2845, 36118.625
 2846, 36129.516
 2847, 36145.050
 2848, 36156.174
 2849, 36171.732
 2850, 36182.775
 2851, 36198.384
 2852, 36209.577
 2853, 36225.408
 2854, 36236.387
 2855, 36252.475
 2856, 36266.610
 2857, 36277.779
 2858, 36291.314
 2859, 36307.221
 2860, 36320.753
 2861, 36336.462
 2862, 36350.757
 2863, 36362.740
 2864, 36376.920
 2865, 36389.319
 2866, 36410.911
 2867, 36423.403
 2868, 36443.593
 2869, 36456.171
 2870, 36470.856
 2871, 36483.642
 2872, 36499.579
 2873, 36513.124
 2874, 36528.508
 2875, 36540.646
 2876, 36555.486
 2877, 36569.473
 2878, 36583.527
 2879, 36597.136
 2880, 36611.399
 2881, 36625.163
 2882, 36638.982
 2883, 36651.241
 2884, 36673.943
 2885, 36687.504
 2886, 36702.264
 2887, 36714.622
 2888, 36729.343
 2889, 36742.921
 2890, 36757.068
 2891, 36770.840
 2892, 36785.185
 2893, 36798.785
 2894, 36812.711
 2895, 36826.511
 2896, 36841.072
 2897, 36855.470
 2898, 36869.822
 2899, 36884.049
 2900, 36898.108
 2901, 36912.025
 2902, 36926.173
 2903, 36939.967
 2904, 36954.600
 2905, 36968.582
 2906, 36982.867
 2907, 36997.035
 2908, 37011.399
 2909, 37025.309
 2910, 37040.033
 2911, 37053.557
 2912, 37067.848
 2913, 37081.318
 2914, 37095.639
 2915, 37109.270
 2916, 37123.081
 2917, 37136.903
 2918, 37151.385
 2919, 37165.217
 2920, 37179.535
 2921, 37191.926
 2922, 37206.087
 2923, 37218.710
 2924, 37233.824
 2925, 37245.848
 2926, 37260.995
 2927, 37273.102
 2928, 37287.871
 2929, 37299.898
 2930, 37314.920
 2931, 37328.432
 2932, 37342.449
 2933, 37354.775
 2934, 37369.532
 2935, 37383.161
 2936, 37396.779
 2937, 37408.943
 2938, 37423.385
 2939, 37435.544
 2940, 37450.777
 2941, 37463.062
 2942, 37478.004
 2943, 37491.838
 2944, 37505.506
 2945, 37518.920
 2946, 37532.550
 2947, 37545.880
 2948, 37559.793
 2949, 37573.198
 2950, 37587.172
 2951, 37600.276
 2952, 37613.663
 2953, 37626.980
 2954, 37647.497
 2955, 37663.599
 2956, 37676.978
 2957, 37689.955
 2958, 37703.729
 2959, 37717.149
 2960, 37730.679
 2961, 37744.375
 2962, 37758.045
 2963, 37771.375
 2964, 37784.927
 2965, 37804.581
 2966, 37822.252
 2967, 37835.656
 2968, 37848.455
 2969, 37861.427
 2970, 37874.908
 2971, 37888.114
 2972, 37901.469
 2973, 37913.386
 2974, 37933.971
 2975, 37948.207
 2976, 37963.063
 2977, 37976.436
 2978, 37989.985
 2979, 38001.646
 2980, 38016.564
 2981, 38028.323
 2982, 38043.446
 2983, 38055.388
 2984, 38076.419
 2985, 38094.362
 2986, 38107.385
 2987, 38118.864
 2988, 38133.737
 2989, 38147.107
 2990, 38160.402
 2991, 38172.211
 2992, 38186.749
 2993, 38198.234
 2994, 38212.918
 2995, 38224.911
 2996, 38238.451
 2997, 38249.844
 2998, 38264.404
 2999, 38276.212
 3000, 38290.543
 3001, 38302.702
 3002, 38317.285
 3003, 38330.176
 3004, 38342.963
 3005, 38360.522
 3006, 38381.271
 3007, 38393.790
 3008, 38406.667
 3009, 38417.956
 3010, 38431.680
 3011, 38443.247
 3012, 38457.548
 3013, 38469.198
 3014, 38483.324
 3015, 38494.500
 3016, 38508.940
 3017, 38520.237
 3018, 38534.627
 3019, 38545.917
 3020, 38560.733
 3021, 38573.246
 3022, 38585.921
 3023, 38597.798
 3024, 38611.802
 3025, 38624.124
 3026, 38646.742
 3027, 38659.361
 3028, 38672.607
 3029, 38683.596
 3030, 38696.805
 3031, 38707.744
 3032, 38721.355
 3033, 38734.556
 3034, 38753.963
 3035, 38766.065
 3036, 38779.467
 3037, 38790.648
 3038, 38809.080
 3039, 38822.593
 3040, 38835.489
 3041, 38846.465
 3042, 38860.554
 3043, 38877.152
 3044, 38891.459
 3045, 38902.597
 3046, 38916.245
 3047, 38934.165
 3048, 38948.956
 3049, 38959.864
 3050, 38972.934
 3051, 38983.456
 3052, 39001.274
 3053, 39013.220
 3054, 39027.517
 3055, 39038.441
 3056, 39056.262
 3057, 39070.919
 3058, 39083.588
 3059, 39094.015
 3060, 39115.378
 3061, 39128.667
 3062, 39140.731
 3063, 39151.118
 3064, 39164.774
 3065, 39176.424
 3066, 39193.566
 3067, 39208.225
 3068, 39221.381
 3069, 39231.352
 3070, 39247.456
 3071, 39258.803
 3072, 39275.090
 3073, 39286.043
 3074, 39298.669
 3075, 39313.726
 3076, 39328.661
 3077, 39339.376
 3078, 39352.292
 3079, 39367.189
 3080, 39380.916
 3081, 39391.392
 3082, 39407.026
 3083, 39419.603
 3084, 39432.108
 3085, 39442.571
 3086, 39459.623
 3087, 39469.391
 3088, 39484.428
 3089, 39495.009
 3090, 39508.277
 3091, 39521.480
 3092, 39537.244
 3093, 39550.952
 3094, 39561.017
 3095, 39574.209
 3096, 39586.864
 3097, 39602.321
 3098, 39615.246
 3099, 39625.660
 3100, 39641.156
 3101, 39651.662
 3102, 39666.344
 3103, 39676.705
 3104, 39690.391
 3105, 39700.989
 3106, 39716.483
 3107, 39727.011
 3108, 39739.986
 3109, 39753.201
 3110, 39766.227
 3111, 39783.225
 3112, 39797.553
 3113, 39808.080
 3114, 39819.560
 3115, 39841.043
 3116, 39857.178
 3117, 39867.347
 3118, 39879.185
 3119, 39894.014
 3120, 39908.602
 3121, 39919.900
 3122, 39933.946
 3123, 39944.383
 3124, 39962.936
 3125, 39972.504
 3126, 39984.958
 3127, 40000.051
 3128, 40018.331
 3129, 40032.323
 3130, 40043.768
 3131, 40053.910
 3132, 40072.287
 3133, 40086.855
 3134, 40101.642
 3135, 40111.387
 3136, 40123.038
 3137, 40140.203
 3138, 40156.314
 3139, 40167.202
 3140, 40184.186
 3141, 40195.895
 3142, 40209.787
 3143, 40219.851
 3144, 40231.494
 3145, 40244.970
 3146, 40260.773
 3147, 40274.733
 3148, 40287.662
 3149, 40298.351
 3150, 40313.726
 3151, 40327.667
 3152, 40340.378
 3153, 40351.329
 3154, 40365.081
 3155, 40376.195
 3156, 40390.406
 3157, 40401.334
 3158, 40416.973
 3159, 40428.839
 3160, 40442.238
 3161, 40453.178
 3162, 40466.762
 3163, 40477.926
 3164, 40495.435
 3165, 40508.255
 3166, 40521.098
 3167, 40532.088
 3168, 40545.931
 3169, 40558.655
 3170, 40571.355
 3171, 40582.548
 3172, 40599.134
 3173, 40613.216
 3174, 40626.062
 3175, 40637.233
 3176, 40651.144
 3177, 40662.041
 3178, 40676.218
 3179, 40687.311
 3180, 40701.023
 3181, 40712.471
 3182, 40731.084
 3183, 40744.084
 3184, 40756.776
 3185, 40768.154
 3186, 40781.893
 3187, 40794.423
 3188, 40807.391
 3189, 40819.084
 3190, 40832.658
 3191, 40843.923
 3192, 40857.768
 3193, 40870.132
 3194, 40892.163
 3195, 40903.603
 3196, 40916.634
 3197, 40927.834
 3198, 40940.242
 3199, 40952.041
 3200, 40965.852
 3201, 40978.954
 3202, 40991.809
 3203, 41003.036
 3204, 41017.911
 3205, 41031.055
 3206, 41044.313
 3207, 41055.719
 3208, 41070.410
 3209, 41082.080
 3210, 41097.024
 3211, 41108.877
 3212, 41124.519
 3213, 41136.573
 3214, 41151.785
 3215, 41164.022
 3216, 41178.715
 3217, 41190.972
 3218, 41204.945
 3219, 41216.126
 3220, 41229.278
 3221, 41240.032
 3222, 41253.969
 3223, 41265.947
 3224, 41278.682
 3225, 41289.126
 3226, 41306.200
 3227, 41318.136
 3228, 41331.387
 3229, 41341.903
 3230, 41355.168
 3231, 41366.309
 3232, 41383.688
 3233, 41396.164
 3234, 41408.549
 3235, 41420.552
 3236, 41432.577
 3237, 41442.977
 3238, 41455.525
 3239, 41466.348
 3240, 41483.485
 3241, 41493.980
 3242, 41506.963
 3243, 41516.957
 3244, 41532.732
 3245, 41543.275
 3246, 41556.029
 3247, 41566.240
 3248, 41577.520
 3249, 41591.128
 3250, 41606.640
 3251, 41616.695
 3252, 41629.595
 3253, 41640.037
 3254, 41654.642
 3255, 41664.558
 3256, 41676.631
 3257, 41689.801
 3258, 41703.905
 3259, 41713.925
 3260, 41725.963
 3261, 41739.082
 3262, 41753.449
 3263, 41763.597
 3264, 41778.169
 3265, 41788.410
 3266, 41802.541
 3267, 41812.935
 3268, 41828.558
 3269, 41838.409
 3270, 41854.015
 3271, 41864.203
 3272, 41876.974
 3273, 41887.377
 3274, 41901.402
 3275, 41911.644
 3276, 41926.682
 3277, 41936.393
 3278, 41948.179
 3279, 41961.032
 3280, 41975.601
 3281, 41985.632
 3282, 41997.888
 3283, 42010.646
 3284, 42026.010
 3285, 42036.120
 3286, 42050.698
 3287, 42060.725
 3288, 42075.157
 3289, 42085.253
 3290, 42099.891
 3291, 42110.304
 3292, 42124.443
 3293, 42134.916
 3294, 42150.111
 3295, 42160.233
 3296, 42172.220
 3297, 42184.802
 3298, 42200.336
 3299, 42210.809
 3300, 42225.031
 3301, 42236.999
 3302, 42250.190
 3303, 42262.140
 3304, 42275.493
 3305, 42286.615
 3306, 42300.636
 3307, 42311.699
 3308, 42326.453
 3309, 42336.904
 3310, 42351.560
 3311, 42362.257
 3312, 42377.848
 3313, 42388.354
 3314, 42402.527
 3315, 42413.331
 3316, 42428.580
 3317, 42439.009
 3318, 42453.015
 3319, 42465.986
 3320, 42479.140
 3321, 42489.617
 3322, 42501.839
 3323, 42515.159
 3324, 42530.316
 3325, 42541.088
 3326, 42556.131
 3327, 42566.595
 3328, 42579.137
 3329, 42592.496
 3330, 42608.248
 3331, 42620.046
 3332, 42630.914
 3333, 42644.223
 3334, 42657.559
 3335, 42670.456
 3336, 42685.823
 3337, 42696.755
 3338, 42711.500
 3339, 42722.754
 3340, 42737.988
 3341, 42748.762
 3342, 42764.541
 3343, 42775.334
 3344, 42788.850
 3345, 42799.356
 3346, 42814.771
 3347, 42827.056
 3348, 42838.701
 3349, 42850.151
 3350, 42861.420
 3351, 42871.566
 3352, 42886.169
 3353, 42896.048
 3354, 42910.286
 3355, 42920.386
 3356, 42932.492
 3357, 42942.152
 3358, 42956.104
 3359, 42965.937
 3360, 42979.614
 3361, 42989.443
 3362, 43000.487
 3363, 43012.574
 3364, 43027.070
 3365, 43038.222
 3366, 43049.271
 3367, 43059.202
 3368, 43071.600
 3369, 43084.057
 3370, 43094.828
 3371, 43107.179
 3372, 43120.771
 3373, 43130.434
 3374, 43144.045
 3375, 43153.659
 3376, 43166.165
 3377, 43177.165
 3378, 43188.048
 3379, 43199.943
 3380, 43211.540
 3381, 43223.287
 3382, 43234.743
 3383, 43246.436
 3384, 43258.239
 3385, 43270.009
 3386, 43281.551
 3387, 43292.777
 3388, 43304.672
 3389, 43316.017
 3390, 43327.758
 3391, 43339.335
 3392, 43350.898
 3393, 43362.708
 3394, 43374.254
 3395, 43385.993
 3396, 43397.707
 3397, 43409.416
 3398, 43421.526
 3399, 43433.000
 3400, 43444.735
 3401, 43456.507
 3402, 43468.220
 3403, 43482.303
 3404, 43492.178
 3405, 43504.211
 3406, 43515.770
 3407, 43526.380
 3408, 43538.419
 3409, 43550.227
 3410, 43562.161
 3411, 43573.701
 3412, 43588.599
 3413, 43598.436
 3414, 43608.562
 3415, 43621.445
 3416, 43635.253
 3417, 43645.972
 3418, 43657.222
 3419, 43671.602
 3420, 43683.661
 3421, 43694.633
 3422, 43704.830
 3423, 43721.802
 3424, 43734.064
 3425, 43743.693
 3426, 43754.483
 3427, 43764.856
 3428, 43775.500
 3429, 43790.913
 3430, 43803.852
 3431, 43813.928
 3432, 43823.993
 3433, 43833.830
 3434, 43843.940
 3435, 43854.624
 3436, 43872.900
 3437, 43883.617
 3438, 43894.950
 3439, 43905.823
 3440, 43916.111
 3441, 43926.113
 3442, 43937.008
 3443, 43950.409
 3444, 43960.886
 3445, 43971.552
 3446, 43986.098
 3447, 43996.187
 3448, 44007.701
 3449, 44017.341
 3450, 44030.542
 3451, 44042.578
 3452, 44052.509
 3453, 44067.786
 3454, 44077.748
 3455, 44088.194
 3456, 44100.055
 3457, 44112.431
 3458, 44124.930
 3459, 44134.446
 3460, 44145.411
 3461, 44158.312
 3462, 44168.598
 3463, 44179.365
 3464, 44191.842
 3465, 44204.019
 3466, 44217.662
 3467, 44228.461
 3468, 44238.065
 3469, 44251.138
 3470, 44260.974
 3471, 44272.246
 3472, 44284.322
 3473, 44295.738
 3474, 44308.966
 3475, 44320.602
 3476, 44330.273
 3477, 44341.284
 3478, 44352.879
 3479, 44364.008
 3480, 44375.139
 3481, 44386.513
 3482, 44398.248
 3483, 44411.966
 3484, 44423.837
 3485, 44433.196
 3486, 44444.423
 3487, 44455.993
 3488, 44467.221
 3489, 44478.764
 3490, 44490.315
 3491, 44501.876
 3492, 44515.531
 3493, 44527.584
 3494, 44537.354
 3495, 44548.183
 3496, 44559.816
 3497, 44571.667
 3498, 44583.086
 3499, 44594.825
 3500, 44606.405
 3501, 44620.357
 3502, 44631.786
 3503, 44641.459
 3504, 44653.224
 3505, 44664.949
 3506, 44678.793
 3507, 44688.573
 3508, 44700.429
 3509, 44712.289
 3510, 44726.572
 3511, 44738.454
 3512, 44748.043
 3513, 44759.939
 3514, 44771.855
 3515, 44783.908
 3516, 44795.882
 3517, 44817.920
 3518, 44830.809
 3519, 44880.130
 3520, 44890.413
 3521, 44900.107
 3522, 44910.222
 3523, 44920.344
 3524, 44930.182
 3525, 44946.555
 3526, 44958.560
 3527, 44969.016
 3528, 44979.022
 3529, 44995.201
 3530, 45009.136
 3531, 45018.788
 3532, 45028.721
 3533, 45038.454
 3534, 45053.998
 3535, 45065.031
 3536, 45074.895
 3537, 45087.742
 3538, 45105.271
 3539, 45116.577
 3540, 45126.417
 3541, 45134.988
 3542, 45150.778
 3543, 45163.795
 3544, 45176.565
 3545, 45187.154
 3546, 45198.971
 3547, 45211.709
 3548, 45223.651
 3549, 45235.679
 3550, 45248.185
 3551, 45260.620
 3552, 45273.026
 3553, 45285.521
 3554, 45297.627
 3555, 45310.246
 3556, 45322.685
 3557, 45334.982
 3558, 45347.622
 3559, 45359.785
 3560, 45372.157
 3561, 45384.494
 3562, 45396.909
 3563, 45409.190
 3564, 45421.625
 3565, 45433.947
 3566, 45446.520
 3567, 45458.857
 3568, 45471.060
 3569, 45483.479
 3570, 45495.903
 3571, 45508.174
 3572, 45520.609
 3573, 45533.222
 3574, 45545.501
 3575, 45557.631
 3576, 45570.207
 3577, 45582.553
 3578, 45594.851
 3579, 45607.355
 3580, 45619.918
 3581, 45632.361
 3582, 45644.677
 3583, 45657.217
 3584, 45669.538
 3585, 45681.877
 3586, 45694.393
 3587, 45706.910
 3588, 45719.315
 3589, 45731.861
 3590, 45744.264
 3591, 45756.901
 3592, 45769.856
 3593, 45781.693
 3594, 45793.425
 3595, 45805.848
 3596, 45817.268
 3597, 45829.384
 3598, 45841.987
 3599, 45853.552
 3600, 45865.303
 3601, 45876.911
 3602, 45888.950
 3603, 45900.333
 3604, 45913.623
 3605, 45926.410
 3606, 45937.365
 3607, 45947.544
 3608, 45959.765
 3609, 45972.769
 3610, 45981.656
 3611, 45993.087
 3612, 46006.182
 3613, 46018.547
 3614, 46031.107
 3615, 46044.065
 3616, 46059.381
 3617, 46071.938
 3618, 46082.208
 3619, 46095.073
 3620, 46107.577
 3621, 46120.313
 3622, 46132.933
 3623, 46145.800
 3624, 46158.103
 3625, 46170.738
 3626, 46183.203
 3627, 46195.796
 3628, 46208.405
 3629, 46220.917
 3630, 46233.420
 3631, 46245.854
 3632, 46258.248
 3633, 46270.818
 3634, 46283.141
 3635, 46295.553
 3636, 46307.964
 3637, 46320.275
 3638, 46332.581
 3639, 46345.061
 3640, 46357.266
 3641, 46369.888
 3642, 46381.848
 3643, 46394.089
 3644, 46406.245
 3645, 46418.483
 3646, 46430.710
 3647, 46442.945
 3648, 46454.883
 3649, 46467.012
 3650, 46479.221
 3651, 46491.287
 3652, 46503.329
 3653, 46515.528
 3654, 46527.642
 3655, 46539.840
 3656, 46551.716
 3657, 46563.941
 3658, 46576.090
 3659, 46588.092
 3660, 46600.267
 3661, 46612.253
 3662, 46624.384
 3663, 46636.698
 3664, 46648.417
 3665, 46660.565
 3666, 46672.594
 3667, 46684.677
 3668, 46696.632
 3669, 46708.612
 3670, 46720.608
 3671, 46732.474
 3672, 46744.367
 3673, 46756.326
 3674, 46768.155
 3675, 46780.175
 3676, 46791.910
 3677, 46803.739
 3678, 46815.580
 3679, 46827.486
 3680, 46839.403
 3681, 46851.245
 3682, 46863.125
 3683, 46874.901
 3684, 46886.726
 3685, 46898.520
 3686, 46910.349
 3687, 46922.124
 3688, 46933.851
 3689, 46945.676
 3690, 46957.614
 3691, 46969.139
 3692, 46980.888
 3693, 46992.849
 3694, 47004.383
 3695, 47016.330
 3696, 47027.977
 3697, 47039.733
 3698, 47051.689
 3699, 47063.444
 3700, 47075.521
 3701, 47087.114
 3702, 47098.944
 3703, 47110.685
 3704, 47122.659
 3705, 47134.171
 3706, 47145.959
 3707, 47157.661
 3708, 47169.357
 3709, 47181.063
 3710, 47192.851
 3711, 47204.557
 3712, 47216.298
 3713, 47228.092
 3714, 47240.020
 3715, 47251.812
 3716, 47263.999
 3717, 47277.435
 3718, 47289.617
 3719, 47303.184
 3720, 47320.069
 3721, 47331.456
 3722, 47345.272
 3723, 47364.061
 3724, 47376.691
 3725, 47387.582
 3726, 47399.273
 3727, 47415.486
 3728, 47425.912
 3729, 47442.571
 3730, 47452.572
 3731, 47468.219
 3732, 47478.312
 3733, 47493.260
 3734, 47504.115
 3735, 47519.061
 3736, 47529.961
 3737, 47544.928
 3738, 47555.779
 3739, 47571.168
 3740, 47581.910
 3741, 47599.020
 3742, 47611.910
 3743, 47622.835
 3744, 47634.219
 3745, 47647.941
 3746, 47660.403
 3747, 47674.685
 3748, 47686.518
 3749, 47702.553
 3750, 47716.884
 3751, 47728.869
 3752, 47740.030
 3753, 47754.558
 3754, 47767.762
 3755, 47777.623
 3756, 47789.690
 3757, 47805.025
 3758, 47815.675
 3759, 47830.808
 3760, 47841.315
 3761, 47856.635
 3762, 47866.726
 3763, 47881.537
 3764, 47892.003
 3765, 47907.038
 3766, 47917.377
 3767, 47932.089
 3768, 47942.913
 3769, 47957.738
 3770, 47968.400
 3771, 47983.271
 3772, 47993.742
 3773, 48008.964
 3774, 48019.295
 3775, 48035.197
 3776, 48048.322
 3777, 48058.124
 3778, 48069.900
 3779, 48085.086
 3780, 48095.703
 3781, 48110.168
 3782, 48120.868
 3783, 48135.691
 3784, 48147.135
 3785, 48160.871
 3786, 48171.709
 3787, 48186.495
 3788, 48199.274
 3789, 48212.027
 3790, 48224.689
 3791, 48237.316
 3792, 48247.997
 3793, 48262.817
 3794, 48273.490
 3795, 48288.284
 3796, 48299.073
 3797, 48314.177
 3798, 48324.667
 3799, 48339.280
 3800, 48350.134
 3801, 48364.760
 3802, 48375.447
 3803, 48390.214
 3804, 48400.794
 3805, 48415.371
 3806, 48428.063
 3807, 48440.995
 3808, 48453.599
 3809, 48467.357
 3810, 48477.456
 3811, 48492.846
 3812, 48502.813
 3813, 48518.277
 3814, 48530.600
 3815, 48542.688
 3816, 48553.455
 3817, 48567.904
 3818, 48578.676
 3819, 48593.212
 3820, 48603.801
 3821, 48618.134
 3822, 48628.861
 3823, 48643.326
 3824, 48654.006
 3825, 48668.243
 3826, 48678.835
 3827, 48693.350
 3828, 48703.906
 3829, 48718.150
 3830, 48728.747
 3831, 48743.307
 3832, 48753.802
 3833, 48768.101
 3834, 48778.742
 3835, 48793.296
 3836, 48803.629
 3837, 48818.137
 3838, 48829.241
 3839, 48845.057
 3840, 48857.161
 3841, 48872.884
 3842, 48884.617
 3843, 48895.992
 3844, 48907.050
 3845, 48921.933
 3846, 48934.078
 3847, 48947.535
 3848, 48960.856
 3849, 48970.284
 3850, 48982.919
 3851, 48997.475
 3852, 49009.496
 3853, 49019.232
 3854, 49032.299
 3855, 49048.387
 3856, 49061.457
 3857, 49070.499
 3858, 49082.108
 3859, 49093.838
 3860, 49104.777
 3861, 49116.566
 3862, 49128.544
 3863, 49140.596
 3864, 49152.480
 3865, 49164.622
 3866, 49176.638
 3867, 49188.879
 3868, 49200.945
 3869, 49213.149
 3870, 49225.542
 3871, 49237.255
 3872, 49249.682
 3873, 49261.748
 3874, 49273.799
 3875, 49285.976
 3876, 49298.170
 3877, 49310.374
 3878, 49322.711
 3879, 49334.937
 3880, 49347.151
 3881, 49359.124
 3882, 49371.823
 3883, 49384.402
 3884, 49396.490
 3885, 49408.332
 3886, 49420.447
 3887, 49432.703
 3888, 49444.735
 3889, 49456.791
 3890, 49469.139
 3891, 49481.369
 3892, 49493.496
 3893, 49505.596
 3894, 49517.875
 3895, 49529.832
 3896, 49542.247
 3897, 49554.524
 3898, 49567.635
 3899, 49579.566
 3900, 49592.504
 3901, 49604.758
 3902, 49617.216
 3903, 49629.565
 3904, 49642.394
 3905, 49654.969
 3906, 49667.680
 3907, 49681.549
 3908, 49694.694
 3909, 49707.002
 3910, 49719.550
 3911, 49732.786
 3912, 49745.553
 3913, 49760.511
 3914, 49775.176
 3915, 49786.772
 3916, 49799.694
 3917, 49813.085
 3918, 49826.578
 3919, 49839.680
 3920, 49853.086
 3921, 49866.679
 3922, 49880.355
 3923, 49894.237
 3924, 49907.358
 3925, 49920.979
 3926, 49934.450
 3927, 49948.176
 3928, 49961.600
 3929, 49975.157
 3930, 49988.894
 3931, 50002.251
 3932, 50015.954
 3933, 50029.349
 3934, 50042.893
 3935, 50056.524
 3936, 50069.985
 3937, 50083.518
 3938, 50097.254
 3939, 50110.765
 3940, 50124.442
 3941, 50138.141
 3942, 50151.922
 3943, 50165.572
 3944, 50179.391
 3945, 50193.117
 3946, 50206.870
 3947, 50220.582
 3948, 50234.513
 3949, 50248.195
 3950, 50261.814
 3951, 50275.468
 3952, 50289.232
 3953, 50303.203
 3954, 50316.794
 3955, 50330.497
 3956, 50344.376
 3957, 50358.023
 3958, 50371.564
 3959, 50385.409
 3960, 50399.223
 3961, 50413.223
 3962, 50426.793
 3963, 50440.636
 3964, 50454.528
 3965, 50468.567
 3966, 50482.018
 3967, 50495.736
 3968, 50509.476
 3969, 50522.957
 3970, 50536.561
 3971, 50550.285
 3972, 50564.207
 3973, 50578.193
 3974, 50591.848
 3975, 50605.590
 3976, 50619.185
 3977, 50632.852
 3978, 50646.516
 3979, 50660.217
 3980, 50673.870
 3981, 50687.854
 3982, 50701.653
 3983, 50715.515
 3984, 50729.487
 3985, 50743.448
 3986, 50757.517
 3987, 50771.472
 3988, 50785.141
 3989, 50799.051
 3990, 50813.365
 3991, 50826.549
 3992, 50840.582
 3993, 50854.131
 3994, 50868.236
 3995, 50881.795
 3996, 50895.596
 3997, 50909.246
 3998, 50923.178
 3999, 50936.920
 4000, 50950.666
 4001, 50964.546
 4002, 50978.410
 4003, 50992.496
 4004, 51005.835
 4005, 51019.758
 4006, 51033.658
 4007, 51047.296
 4008, 51061.024
 4009, 51074.850
 4010, 51088.532
 4011, 51102.475
 4012, 51116.162
 4013, 51129.999
 4014, 51144.064
 4015, 51157.554
 4016, 51171.351
 4017, 51184.810
 4018, 51198.475
 4019, 51212.305
 4020, 51225.874
 4021, 51239.410
 4022, 51253.224
 4023, 51266.738
 4024, 51280.411
 4025, 51293.985
 4026, 51307.744
 4027, 51321.369
 4028, 51335.039
 4029, 51348.663
 4030, 51362.306
 4031, 51375.956
 4032, 51391.118
 4033, 51405.519
 4034, 51420.200
 4035, 51432.999
 4036, 51446.100
 4037, 51459.820
 4038, 51473.154
 4039, 51486.924
 4040, 51500.741
 4041, 51514.310
 4042, 51527.975
 4043, 51541.663
 4044, 51555.421
 4045, 51569.017
 4046, 51582.860
 4047, 51596.458
 4048, 51610.167
 4049, 51623.753
 4050, 51637.699
 4051, 51651.073
 4052, 51664.844
 4053, 51678.426
 4054, 51692.159
 4055, 51705.675
 4056, 51719.646
 4057, 51733.024
 4058, 51749.430
 4059, 51765.216
 4060, 51777.639
 4061, 51788.747
 4062, 51807.905
 4063, 51819.132
 4064, 51834.001
 4065, 51847.684
 4066, 51861.651
 4067, 51875.015
 4068, 51888.992
 4069, 51902.820
 4070, 51917.003
 4071, 51930.567
 4072, 51944.409
 4073, 51958.226
 4074, 51972.236
 4075, 51986.101
 4076, 52001.045
 4077, 52014.675
 4078, 52028.331
 4079, 52041.599
 4080, 52055.308
 4081, 52068.033
 4082, 52081.469
 4083, 52094.839
 4084, 52108.357
 4085, 52121.757
 4086, 52135.007
 4087, 52148.729
 4088, 52162.048
 4089, 52175.370
 4090, 52188.808
 4091, 52202.231
 4092, 52215.679
 4093, 52229.195
 4094, 52242.642
 4095, 52256.327
 4096, 52269.494
 4097, 52282.908
 4098, 52296.091
 4099, 52309.537
 4100, 52323.139
 4101, 52336.320
 4102, 52349.946
 4103, 52363.387
 4104, 52376.830
 4105, 52389.978
 4106, 52403.313
 4107, 52417.107
 4108, 52430.151
 4109, 52443.487
 4110, 52457.236
 4111, 52470.828
 4112, 52484.137
 4113, 52497.801
 4114, 52511.031
 4115, 52524.084
 4116, 52537.483
 4117, 52551.779
 4118, 52564.714
 4119, 52578.596
 4120, 52591.705
 4121, 52604.861
 4122, 52618.487
 4123, 52632.012
 4124, 52645.272
 4125, 52658.613
 4126, 52672.064
 4127, 52685.037
 4128, 52698.407
 4129, 52711.714
 4130, 52724.673
 4131, 52738.052
 4132, 52751.183
 4133, 52764.463
 4134, 52777.591
 4135, 52790.854
 4136, 52803.941
 4137, 52817.383
 4138, 52831.748
 4139, 52845.743
 4140, 52857.291
 4141, 52874.284
 4142, 52889.899
 4143, 52902.891
 4144, 52916.023
 4145, 52929.984
 4146, 52943.495
 4147, 52958.035
 4148, 52971.713
 4149, 52985.562
 4150, 52999.261
 4151, 53013.473
 4152, 53027.281
 4153, 53041.322
 4154, 53055.037
 4155, 53069.225
 4156, 53083.127
 4157, 53097.275
 4158, 53111.263
 4159, 53125.621
 4160, 53139.373
 4161, 53153.665
 4162, 53168.143
 4163, 53182.235
 4164, 53196.440
 4165, 53210.454
 4166, 53224.153
 4167, 53238.090
 4168, 53252.048
 4169, 53266.104
 4170, 53279.973
 4171, 53293.562
 4172, 53307.691
 4173, 53321.501
 4174, 53335.749
 4175, 53349.622
 4176, 53363.746
 4177, 53380.695
 4178, 53391.780
 4179, 53405.739
 4180, 53420.132
 4181, 53433.837
 4182, 53447.569
 4183, 53461.160
 4184, 53474.796
 4185, 53488.059
 4186, 53501.773
 4187, 53515.411
 4188, 53529.109
 4189, 53542.464
 4190, 53556.388
 4191, 53569.622
 4192, 53583.093
 4193, 53596.906
 4194, 53610.521
 4195, 53624.064
 4196, 53638.549
 4197, 53651.801
 4198, 53665.647
 4199, 53679.102
 4200, 53692.981
 4201, 53706.680
 4202, 53720.460
 4203, 53733.805
 4204, 53747.351
 4205, 53760.678
 4206, 53773.960
 4207, 53787.446
 4208, 53800.765
 4209, 53814.277
 4210, 53829.378
 4211, 53841.780
 4212, 53856.040
 4213, 53869.252
 4214, 53882.352
 4215, 53895.469
 4216, 53908.974
 4217, 53921.662
 4218, 53934.678
 4219, 53947.566
 4220, 53960.824
 4221, 53973.471
 4222, 53986.468
 4223, 53999.254
 4224, 54012.252
 4225, 54025.447
 4226, 54038.360
 4227, 54051.593
 4228, 54064.519
 4229, 54077.470
 4230, 54090.517
 4231, 54103.838
 4232, 54117.111
 4233, 54130.025
 4234, 54143.394
 4235, 54156.405
 4236, 54169.554
 4237, 54182.622
 4238, 54195.887
 4239, 54209.207
 4240, 54222.360
 4241, 54235.722
 4242, 54248.869
 4243, 54261.742
 4244, 54274.679
 4245, 54287.842
 4246, 54300.957
 4247, 54313.917
 4248, 54327.026
 4249, 54340.126
 4250, 54353.482
 4251, 54366.693
 4252, 54380.059
 4253, 54393.007
 4254, 54406.789
 4255, 54419.784
 4256, 54433.397
 4257, 54446.338
 4258, 54459.372
 4259, 54472.569
 4260, 54485.844
 4261, 54499.035
 4262, 54512.147
 4263, 54525.390
 4264, 54538.428
 4265, 54551.659
 4266, 54564.859
 4267, 54577.988
 4268, 54591.258
 4269, 54604.422
 4270, 54617.831
 4271, 54630.960
 4272, 54644.450
 4273, 54657.298
 4274, 54670.715
 4275, 54683.880
 4276, 54697.057
 4277, 54710.497
 4278, 54723.725
 4279, 54737.113
 4280, 54750.415
 4281, 54763.799
 4282, 54777.040
 4283, 54790.285
 4284, 54803.791
 4285, 54817.227
 4286, 54830.576
 4287, 54843.755
 4288, 54857.293
 4289, 54870.706
 4290, 54884.531
 4291, 54897.756
 4292, 54911.410
 4293, 54924.911
 4294, 54938.375
 4295, 54951.896
 4296, 54965.490
 4297, 54978.847
 4298, 54992.802
 4299, 55006.224
 4300, 55019.933
 4301, 55033.435
 4302, 55047.051
 4303, 55060.697
 4304, 55074.482
 4305, 55088.208
 4306, 55102.040
 4307, 55115.426
 4308, 55129.189
 4309, 55142.890
 4310, 55156.425
 4311, 55169.992
 4312, 55183.875
 4313, 55197.908
 4314, 55211.712
 4315, 55225.285
 4316, 55239.212
 4317, 55252.860
 4318, 55266.820
 4319, 55280.573
 4320, 55294.365
 4321, 55308.017
 4322, 55321.480
 4323, 55335.332
 4324, 55348.983
 4325, 55362.495
 4326, 55377.166
 4327, 55390.368
 4328, 55404.462
 4329, 55417.295
 4330, 55430.834
 4331, 55444.316
 4332, 55457.677
 4333, 55471.663
 4334, 55484.986
 4335, 55498.869
 4336, 55512.318
 4337, 55525.677
 4338, 55539.479
 4339, 55552.903
 4340, 55566.459
 4341, 55579.931
 4342, 55611.310
 4343, 55622.664
 4344, 55632.873
 4345, 55643.583
 4346, 55658.102
 4347, 55671.242
 4348, 55686.938
 4349, 55699.003
 4350, 55715.181
 4351, 55727.527
 4352, 55743.502
 4353, 55756.224
 4354, 55771.564
 4355, 55783.943
 4356, 55800.087
 4357, 55813.030
 4358, 55829.287
 4359, 55843.044
 4360, 55853.892
 4361, 55871.009
 4362, 55887.490
 4363, 55900.322
 4364, 55911.096
 4365, 55927.648
 4366, 55941.873
 4367, 55956.748
 4368, 55968.406
 4369, 55983.590
 4370, 55998.665
 4371, 56009.919
 4372, 56025.218
 4373, 56039.158
 4374, 56053.117
 4375, 56067.236
 4376, 56080.163
 4377, 56093.587
 4378, 56107.673
 4379, 56122.069
 4380, 56135.590
 4381, 56149.452
 4382, 56163.127
 4383, 56176.564
 4384, 56190.485
 4385, 56204.485
 4386, 56218.210
 4387, 56231.556
 4388, 56245.535
 4389, 56259.179
 4390, 56272.851
 4391, 56287.123
 4392, 56299.994
 4393, 56313.576
 4394, 56327.522
 4395, 56341.690
 4396, 56355.846
 4397, 56369.820
 4398, 56384.220
 4399, 56397.945
 4400, 56412.276
 4401, 56426.003
 4402, 56440.217
 4403, 56454.529
 4404, 56468.379
 4405, 56483.396
 4406, 56497.278
 4407, 56511.383
 4408, 56525.085
 4409, 56539.459
 4410, 56553.622
 4411, 56568.666
 4412, 56581.833
 4413, 56596.510
 4414, 56609.924
 4415, 56624.451
 4416, 56637.729
 4417, 56651.786
 4418, 56665.908
 4419, 56679.858
 4420, 56694.241
 4421, 56707.917
 4422, 56722.324
 4423, 56736.054
 4424, 56750.380
 4425, 56763.966
 4426, 56777.679
 4427, 56791.935
 4428, 56806.134
 4429, 56819.872
 4430, 56833.956
 4431, 56847.787
 4432, 56861.985
 4433, 56876.260
 4434, 56890.085
 4435, 56903.992
 4436, 56917.936
 4437, 56932.896
 4438, 56946.502
 4439, 56959.766
 4440, 56973.375
 4441, 56987.441
 4442, 57000.821
 4443, 57016.324
 4444, 57030.861
 4445, 57042.522
 4446, 57057.636
 4447, 57073.233
 4448, 57086.907
 4449, 57099.996
 4450, 57113.058
 4451, 57126.760
 4452, 57140.233
 4453, 57154.560
 4454, 57168.987
 4455, 57180.626
 4456, 57193.838
 4457, 57206.609
 4458, 57220.778
 4459, 57235.066
 4460, 57247.267
 4461, 57259.486
 4462, 57272.342
 4463, 57285.683
 4464, 57299.001
 4465, 57311.834
 4466, 57325.534
 4467, 57338.445
 4468, 57352.128
 4469, 57365.541
 4470, 57379.114
 4471, 57392.352
 4472, 57405.502
 4473, 57419.183
 4474, 57432.576
 4475, 57446.421
 4476, 57459.610
 4477, 57473.200
 4478, 57486.696
 4479, 57500.029
 4480, 57513.762
 4481, 57526.971
 4482, 57540.814
 4483, 57554.283
 4484, 57567.680
 4485, 57581.369
 4486, 57594.685
 4487, 57608.519
 4488, 57622.300
 4489, 57637.194
 4490, 57650.596
 4491, 57663.836
 4492, 57677.008
 4493, 57690.905
 4494, 57703.829
 4495, 57717.268
 4496, 57730.801
 4497, 57744.514
 4498, 57757.721
 4499, 57771.726
 4500, 57785.372
 4501, 57800.076
 4502, 57814.274
 4503, 57830.164
 4504, 57844.720
 4505, 57860.783
 4506, 57874.785
 4507, 57884.666
 4508, 57900.837
 4509, 57915.681
 4510, 57929.558
 4511, 57942.407
 4512, 57956.411
 4513, 57969.349
 4514, 57983.274
 4515, 57996.657
 4516, 58010.817
 4517, 58024.515
 4518, 58038.866
 4519, 58052.584
 4520, 58066.369
 4521, 58080.701
 4522, 58095.894
 4523, 58109.309
 4524, 58119.415
 4525, 58135.652
 4526, 58150.011
 4527, 58164.673
 4528, 58177.331
 4529, 58189.644
 4530, 58203.333
 4531, 58216.962
 4532, 58227.860
 4533, 58243.203
 4534, 58255.746
 4535, 58269.320
 4536, 58282.518
 4537, 58296.326
 4538, 58309.931
 4539, 58323.823
 4540, 58337.399
 4541, 58351.295
 4542, 58365.812
 4543, 58380.186
 4544, 58395.379
 4545, 58409.667
 4546, 58423.583
 4547, 58436.878
 4548, 58450.899
 4549, 58465.254
 4550, 58479.709
 4551, 58493.482
 4552, 58507.431
 4553, 58522.091
 4554, 58535.237
 4555, 58549.438
 4556, 58563.487
 4557, 58577.224
 4558, 58591.252
 4559, 58604.741
 4560, 58618.777
 4561, 58632.609
 4562, 58646.399
 4563, 58660.703
 4564, 58674.628
 4565, 58688.751
 4566, 58702.997
 4567, 58716.329
 4568, 58730.390
 4569, 58745.447
 4570, 58759.731
 4571, 58775.340
 4572, 58787.989
 4573, 58803.468
 4574, 58824.508
 4575, 58834.694
 4576, 58847.038
 4577, 58861.787
 4578, 58876.655
 4579, 58891.013
 4580, 58905.226
 4581, 58919.941
 4582, 58933.883
 4583, 58948.311
 4584, 58962.615
 4585, 58976.564
 4586, 58991.038
 4587, 59006.308
 4588, 59020.058
 4589, 59034.826
 4590, 59048.048
 4591, 59062.170
 4592, 59076.799
 4593, 59091.762
 4594, 59105.535
 4595, 59118.720
 4596, 59132.340
 4597, 59145.835
 4598, 59159.525
 4599, 59172.846
 4600, 59186.239
 4601, 59200.156
 4602, 59213.445
 4603, 59227.273
 4604, 59241.366
 4605, 59255.321
 4606, 59269.117
 4607, 59283.135
 4608, 59297.999
 4609, 59311.925
 4610, 59326.663
 4611, 59339.480
 4612, 59353.823
 4613, 59367.669
 4614, 59381.803
 4615, 59395.708
 4616, 59410.055
 4617, 59423.692
 4618, 59437.737
 4619, 59451.600
 4620, 59465.706
 4621, 59479.853
 4622, 59493.698
 4623, 59508.725
 4624, 59522.286
 4625, 59545.396
 4626, 59578.280
 4627, 59593.625
 4628, 59605.061
 4629, 59616.012
 4630, 59633.194
 4631, 59656.734
 4632, 59673.060
 4633, 59684.531
 4634, 59696.646
 4635, 59715.237
 4636, 59735.162
 4637, 59748.921
 4638, 59768.598
 4639, 59782.368
 4640, 59799.390
 4641, 59816.996
 4642, 59831.695
 4643, 59849.025
 4644, 59867.316
 4645, 59879.920
 4646, 59898.246
 4647, 59915.171
 4648, 59932.422
 4649, 59948.629
 4650, 59965.544
 4651, 59980.713
 4652, 59995.410
 4653, 60010.516
 4654, 60028.660
 4655, 60043.022
 4656, 60062.520
 4657, 60077.294
 4658, 60095.537
 4659, 60113.006
 4660, 60132.490
 4661, 60146.829
 4662, 60159.888
 4663, 60179.666
 4664, 60192.621
 4665, 60215.398
 4666, 60227.655
 4667, 60248.874
 4668, 60267.652
 4669, 60282.380
 4670, 60296.787
 4671, 60316.544
 4672, 60331.776
 4673, 60351.306
 4674, 60366.165
 4675, 60383.493
 4676, 60399.978
 4677, 60419.206
 4678, 60433.658
 4679, 60452.944
 4680, 60467.481
 4681, 60486.443
 4682, 60501.043
 4683, 60520.243
 4684, 60534.664
 4685, 60553.910
 4686, 60568.485
 4687, 60587.592
 4688, 60604.427
 4689, 60621.648
 4690, 60636.958
 4691, 60658.534
 4692, 60672.022
 4693, 60699.484
 4694, 60712.679
 4695, 60724.846
 4696, 60739.147
 4697, 60760.107
 4698, 60772.229
 4699, 60794.600
 4700, 60808.600
 4701, 60827.098
 4702, 60841.220
 4703, 60860.188
 4704, 60875.254
 4705, 60891.797
 4706, 60906.677
 4707, 60922.566
 4708, 60938.522
 4709, 60954.552
 4710, 60968.649
 4711, 60986.236
 4712, 60999.809
 4713, 61017.845
 4714, 61031.264
 4715, 61049.099
 4716, 61062.464
 4717, 61080.263
 4718, 61093.731
 4719, 61111.630
 4720, 61125.111
 4721, 61142.440
 4722, 61158.265
 4723, 61173.903
 4724, 61189.313
 4725, 61204.525
 4726, 61217.391
 4727, 61234.801
 4728, 61247.731
 4729, 61265.222
 4730, 61277.963
 4731, 61295.435
 4732, 61308.000
 4733, 61325.162
 4734, 61337.935
 4735, 61355.226
 4736, 61367.180
 4737, 61384.090
 4738, 61396.291
 4739, 61412.949
 4740, 61427.596
 4741, 61441.551
 4742, 61456.426
 4743, 61470.429
 4744, 61482.686
 4745, 61498.472
 4746, 61511.259
 4747, 61526.506
 4748, 61538.828
 4749, 61554.802
 4750, 61567.061
 4751, 61582.716
 4752, 61595.913
 4753, 61611.422
 4754, 61623.880
 4755, 61640.449
 4756, 61654.991
 4757, 61666.660
 4758, 61682.272
 4759, 61696.359
 4760, 61711.103
 4761, 61725.099
 4762, 61739.933
 4763, 61751.519
 4764, 61767.691
 4765, 61782.110
 4766, 61796.394
 4767, 61810.810
 4768, 61825.295
 4769, 61838.172
 4770, 61852.616
 4771, 61866.621
 4772, 61880.918
 4773, 61894.935
 4774, 61909.331
 4775, 61921.981
 4776, 61936.255
 4777, 61950.065
 4778, 61964.390
 4779, 61978.224
 4780, 61992.528
 4781, 62006.386
 4782, 62020.373
 4783, 62034.164
 4784, 62048.364
 4785, 62061.143
 4786, 62075.427
 4787, 62088.822
 4788, 62103.266
 4789, 62116.199
 4790, 62130.557
 4791, 62144.879
 4792, 62158.412
 4793, 62170.161
 4794, 62185.018
 4795, 62199.013
 4796, 62212.691
 4797, 62226.489
 4798, 62240.629
 4799, 62258.112
 4800, 62273.872
 4801, 62286.630
 4802, 62299.588
 4803, 62312.127
 4804, 62326.195
 4805, 62339.322
 4806, 62353.273
 4807, 62366.031
 4808, 62379.740
 4809, 62392.087
 4810, 62412.125
 4811, 62426.073
 4812, 62449.025
 4813, 62460.933
 4814, 62482.138
 4815, 62493.256
 4816, 62515.634
 4817, 62527.341
 4818, 62548.613
 4819, 62560.867
 4820, 62580.699
 4821, 62591.617
 4822, 62613.188
 4823, 62628.680
 4824, 62653.054
 4825, 62667.021
 4826, 62691.431
 4827, 62705.122
 4828, 62728.932
 4829, 62742.991
 4830, 62766.907
 4831, 62780.361
 4832, 62805.566
 4833, 62819.027
 4834, 62844.082
 4835, 62857.398
 4836, 62881.738
 4837, 62896.581
 4838, 62920.846
 4839, 62934.417
 4840, 62959.134
 4841, 62975.179
 4842, 63000.733
 4843, 63014.577
 4844, 63040.520
 4845, 63054.530
 4846, 63082.646
 4847, 63096.119
 4848, 63125.243
 4849, 63139.260
 4850, 63167.448
 4851, 63181.642
 4852, 63211.189
 4853, 63224.874
 4854, 63256.009
 4855, 63269.851
 4856, 63298.767
 4857, 63313.612
 4858, 63341.828
 4859, 63356.319
 4860, 63385.355
 4861, 63399.449
 4862, 63428.302
 4863, 63442.060
 4864, 63471.508
 4865, 63486.273
 4866, 63513.759
 4867, 63528.638
 4868, 63557.011
 4869, 63571.726
 4870, 63599.178
 4871, 63611.819
 4872, 63636.909
 4873, 63649.608
 4874, 63674.580
 4875, 63688.514
 4876, 63713.667
 4877, 63725.892
 4878, 63749.421
 4879, 63759.062
 4880, 63781.207
 4881, 63791.311
 4882, 63812.821
 4883, 63822.998
 4884, 63844.303
 4885, 63856.066
 4886, 63876.558
 4887, 63886.914
 4888, 63908.041
 4889, 63918.414
 4890, 63940.078
 4891, 63950.340
 4892, 63971.591
 4893, 63982.398
 4894, 64002.447
 4895, 64013.732
 4896, 64034.766
 4897, 64045.157
 4898, 64066.868
 4899, 64077.902
 4900, 64098.536
 4901, 64109.759
 4902, 64131.231
 4903, 64141.110
 4904, 64163.051
 4905, 64173.651
 4906, 64195.439
 4907, 64205.298
 4908, 64227.147
 4909, 64238.041
 4910, 64258.485
 4911, 64268.308
 4912, 64290.079
 4913, 64300.008
 4914, 64325.681
 4915, 64335.645
 4916, 64357.229
 4917, 64368.588
 4918, 64390.058
 4919, 64401.736
 4920, 64422.568
 4921, 64433.490
 4922, 64453.791
 4923, 64463.733
 4924, 64484.942
 4925, 64494.793
 4926, 64515.787
 4927, 64525.720
 4928, 64547.553
 4929, 64557.289
 4930, 64578.514
 4931, 64590.013
 4932, 64610.904
 4933, 64621.773
 4934, 64644.272
 4935, 64656.505
 4936, 64677.384
 4937, 64688.225
 4938, 64708.435
 4939, 64719.824
 4940, 64739.759
 4941, 64751.892
 4942, 64767.869
 4943, 64776.376
 4944, 64788.794
 4945, 64802.538
 4946, 64815.500
 4947, 64828.802
 4948, 64841.207
 4949, 64855.586
 4950, 64869.386
 4951, 64887.440
 4952, 64898.512
 4953, 64908.642
 4954, 64919.786
 4955, 64935.344
 4956, 64948.901
 4957, 64962.147
 4958, 64973.214
 4959, 64988.465
 4960, 64999.474
 4961, 65014.469
 4962, 65025.716
 4963, 65040.985
 4964, 65051.880
 4965, 65066.743
 4966, 65078.133
 4967, 65093.296
 4968, 65104.745
 4969, 65120.237
 4970, 65136.558
 4971, 65148.470
 4972, 65160.648
 4973, 65174.592
 4974, 65186.069
 4975, 65201.414
 4976, 65213.294
 4977, 65228.643
 4978, 65240.208
 4979, 65255.425
 4980, 65267.134
 4981, 65282.287
 4982, 65293.983
 4983, 65309.211
 4984, 65320.941
 4985, 65336.035
 4986, 65347.832
 4987, 65363.632
 4988, 65375.124
 4989, 65391.182
 4990, 65402.404
 4991, 65418.264
 4992, 65429.884
 4993, 65445.662
 4994, 65457.018
 4995, 65472.432
 4996, 65484.460
 4997, 65499.703
 4998, 65511.769
 4999, 65527.230
 5000, 65539.161
 5001, 65554.661
 5002, 65566.536
 5003, 65581.968
 5004, 65593.950
 5005, 65609.403
 5006, 65621.525
 5007, 65637.058
 5008, 65649.213
 5009, 65664.834
 5010, 65678.896
 5011, 65692.629
 5012, 65704.878
 5013, 65720.406
 5014, 65732.425
 5015, 65747.783
 5016, 65759.895
 5017, 65775.288
 5018, 65789.149
 5019, 65802.605
 5020, 65814.380
 5021, 65829.973
 5022, 65842.013
 5023, 65857.486
 5024, 65869.485
 5025, 65885.227
 5026, 65897.126
 5027, 65912.834
 5028, 65926.457
 5029, 65940.149
 5030, 65951.820
 5031, 65967.237
 5032, 65978.868
 5033, 65995.177
 5034, 66006.286
 5035, 66022.427
 5036, 66033.707
 5037, 66049.360
 5038, 66061.639
 5039, 66077.164
 5040, 66089.381
 5041, 66104.743
 5042, 66116.800
 5043, 66131.936
 5044, 66143.848
 5045, 66159.127
 5046, 66170.785
 5047, 66185.983
 5048, 66197.677
 5049, 66212.828
 5050, 66224.498
 5051, 66239.561
 5052, 66251.323
 5053, 66266.368
 5054, 66278.165
 5055, 66295.209
 5056, 66306.361
 5057, 66322.037
 5058, 66334.428
 5059, 66350.597
 5060, 66362.660
 5061, 66378.829
 5062, 66390.768
 5063, 66406.499
 5064, 66420.427
 5065, 66435.686
 5066, 66446.781
 5067, 66463.606
 5068, 66474.763
 5069, 66491.354
 5070, 66502.733
 5071, 66518.728
 5072, 66530.811
 5073, 66547.114
 5074, 66558.936
 5075, 66575.218
 5076, 66587.313
 5077, 66603.185
 5078, 66615.232
 5079, 66631.298
 5080, 66643.056
 5081, 66658.499
 5082, 66670.612
 5083, 66686.004
 5084, 66698.236
 5085, 66713.662
 5086, 66727.474
 5087, 66741.257
 5088, 66753.461
 5089, 66769.512
 5090, 66781.393
 5091, 66797.527
 5092, 66809.492
 5093, 66825.753
 5094, 66838.054
 5095, 66854.418
 5096, 66866.401
 5097, 66882.623
 5098, 66894.849
 5099, 66910.917
 5100, 66923.066
 5101, 66938.720
 5102, 66951.251
 5103, 66967.238
 5104, 66979.556
 5105, 66995.513
 5106, 67009.725
 5107, 67024.078
 5108, 67035.939
 5109, 67052.533
 5110, 67064.336
 5111, 67080.248
 5112, 67092.374
 5113, 67107.819
 5114, 67119.551
 5115, 67134.912
 5116, 67146.979
 5117, 67162.297
 5118, 67174.072
 5119, 67189.252
 5120, 67201.187
 5121, 67216.274
 5122, 67228.276
 5123, 67243.370
 5124, 67255.380
 5125, 67270.423
 5126, 67282.445
 5127, 67297.691
 5128, 67309.485
 5129, 67324.760
 5130, 67336.543
 5131, 67351.894
 5132, 67363.738
 5133, 67379.407
 5134, 67391.497
 5135, 67407.194
 5136, 67419.303
 5137, 67435.324
 5138, 67447.824
 5139, 67464.187
 5140, 67476.780
 5141, 67492.854
 5142, 67505.564
 5143, 67521.817
 5144, 67533.975
 5145, 67549.926
 5146, 67562.575
 5147, 67578.504
 5148, 67591.310
 5149, 67607.257
 5150, 67621.606
 5151, 67635.963
 5152, 67648.662
 5153, 67664.656
 5154, 67678.975
 5155, 67693.567
 5156, 67705.856
 5157, 67721.664
 5158, 67734.283
 5159, 67749.749
 5160, 67762.080
 5161, 67776.230
 5162, 67790.118
 5163, 67805.810
 5164, 67818.426
 5165, 67834.626
 5166, 67849.015
 5167, 67862.931
 5168, 67875.455
 5169, 67892.156
 5170, 67902.995
 5171, 67916.683
 5172, 67931.685
 5173, 67944.809
 5174, 67956.520
 5175, 67971.680
 5176, 67982.927
 5177, 67996.541
 5178, 68009.382
 5179, 68024.766
 5180, 68037.555
 5181, 68051.005
 5182, 68062.095
 5183, 68077.277
 5184, 68088.071
 5185, 68103.165
 5186, 68114.113
 5187, 68129.101
 5188, 68140.089
 5189, 68155.738
 5190, 68167.005
 5191, 68182.548
 5192, 68194.541
 5193, 68210.030
 5194, 68221.872
 5195, 68237.261
 5196, 68249.228
 5197, 68264.284
 5198, 68276.157
 5199, 68291.431
 5200, 68303.134
 5201, 68318.415
 5202, 68330.138
 5203, 68345.357
 5204, 68357.274
 5205, 68372.395
 5206, 68384.269
 5207, 68399.547
 5208, 68411.356
 5209, 68426.448
 5210, 68438.436
 5211, 68453.754
 5212, 68467.333
 5213, 68481.020
 5214, 68492.530
 5215, 68507.502
 5216, 68521.121
 5217, 68534.208
 5218, 68545.614
 5219, 68560.335
 5220, 68571.840
 5221, 68586.511
 5222, 68598.022
 5223, 68612.589
 5224, 68624.120
 5225, 68640.368
 5226, 68652.383
 5227, 68665.526
 5228, 68676.212
 5229, 68690.879
 5230, 68702.183
 5231, 68717.550
 5232, 68728.233
 5233, 68742.771
 5234, 68754.276
 5235, 68769.808
 5236, 68780.779
 5237, 68795.721
 5238, 68807.490
 5239, 68823.080
 5240, 68834.568
 5241, 68849.883
 5242, 68861.286
 5243, 68876.184
 5244, 68889.617
 5245, 68902.827
 5246, 68914.010
 5247, 68929.056
 5248, 68940.386
 5249, 68955.273
 5250, 68966.647
 5251, 68981.495
 5252, 68992.835
 5253, 69007.711
 5254, 69019.043
 5255, 69033.695
 5256, 69045.056
 5257, 69059.800
 5258, 69071.188
 5259, 69086.158
 5260, 69097.198
 5261, 69112.021
 5262, 69124.207
 5263, 69136.735
 5264, 69147.586
 5265, 69162.190
 5266, 69172.871
 5267, 69188.282
 5268, 69198.452
 5269, 69213.707
 5270, 69224.029
 5271, 69238.877
 5272, 69249.663
 5273, 69264.560
 5274, 69275.605
 5275, 69290.649
 5276, 69301.422
 5277, 69316.425
 5278, 69327.378
 5279, 69342.390
 5280, 69355.278
 5281, 69368.276
 5282, 69379.230
 5283, 69394.182
 5284, 69405.196
 5285, 69420.298
 5286, 69431.139
 5287, 69446.309
 5288, 69456.885
 5289, 69471.847
 5290, 69482.625
 5291, 69497.643
 5292, 69508.361
 5293, 69523.613
 5294, 69534.313
 5295, 69549.476
 5296, 69559.972
 5297, 69575.567
 5298, 69585.596
 5299, 69600.535
 5300, 69611.075
 5301, 69626.199
 5302, 69636.535
 5303, 69651.272
 5304, 69661.848
 5305, 69676.597
 5306, 69687.055
 5307, 69701.979
 5308, 69712.621
 5309, 69726.868
 5310, 69737.375
 5311, 69753.092
 5312, 69764.868
 5313, 69776.875
 5314, 69787.319
 5315, 69801.830
 5316, 69814.394
 5317, 69826.792
 5318, 69836.697
 5319, 69851.952
 5320, 69861.628
 5321, 69876.612
 5322, 69886.145
 5323, 69900.296
 5324, 69910.527
 5325, 69924.679
 5326, 69935.001
 5327, 69949.306
 5328, 69959.370
 5329, 69973.447
 5330, 69985.692
 5331, 69997.752
 5332, 70008.047
 5333, 70022.194
 5334, 70034.440
 5335, 70046.703
 5336, 70056.716
 5337, 70071.041
 5338, 70080.986
 5339, 70095.040
 5340, 70105.335
 5341, 70120.158
 5342, 70129.404
 5343, 70144.071
 5344, 70153.739
 5345, 70167.949
 5346, 70178.001
 5347, 70192.118
 5348, 70202.075
 5349, 70216.295
 5350, 70226.239
 5351, 70240.510
 5352, 70250.418
 5353, 70264.587
 5354, 70274.610
 5355, 70288.760
 5356, 70298.733
 5357, 70312.849
 5358, 70322.889
 5359, 70337.150
 5360, 70347.160
 5361, 70361.434
 5362, 70371.236
 5363, 70385.375
 5364, 70395.452
 5365, 70409.496
 5366, 70419.558
 5367, 70433.897
 5368, 70443.957
 5369, 70458.146
 5370, 70470.543
 5371, 70482.551
 5372, 70492.321
 5373, 70506.676
 5374, 70516.546
 5375, 70530.980
 5376, 70540.827
 5377, 70554.572
 5378, 70564.673
 5379, 70579.055
 5380, 70588.720
 5381, 70602.679
 5382, 70612.665
 5383, 70626.923
 5384, 70636.733
 5385, 70650.986
 5386, 70660.994
 5387, 70674.854
 5388, 70684.841
 5389, 70698.810
 5390, 70708.771
 5391, 70722.888
 5392, 70732.797
 5393, 70747.019
 5394, 70756.741
 5395, 70770.753
 5396, 70780.682
 5397, 70794.567
 5398, 70804.567
 5399, 70818.563
 5400, 70828.470
 5401, 70842.557
 5402, 70854.504
 5403, 70866.531
 5404, 70876.192
 5405, 70890.375
 5406, 70900.270
 5407, 70914.812
 5408, 70924.822
 5409, 70939.403
 5410, 70949.628
 5411, 70964.488
 5412, 70974.699
 5413, 70989.844
 5414, 71000.237
 5415, 71015.499
 5416, 71025.875
 5417, 71041.035
 5418, 71051.657
 5419, 71067.184
 5420, 71077.498
 5421, 71093.167
 5422, 71104.384
 5423, 71119.612
 5424, 71131.345
 5425, 71146.924
 5426, 71158.366
 5427, 71173.889
 5428, 71185.452
 5429, 71201.164
 5430, 71212.377
 5431, 71227.760
 5432, 71239.207
 5433, 71254.472
 5434, 71266.099
 5435, 71281.640
 5436, 71293.182
 5437, 71308.514
 5438, 71320.551
 5439, 71336.079
 5440, 71347.868
 5441, 71363.301
 5442, 71375.233
 5443, 71390.939
 5444, 71402.622
 5445, 71418.169
 5446, 71430.014
 5447, 71446.009
 5448, 71457.414
 5449, 71472.926
 5450, 71484.773
 5451, 71501.832
 5452, 71512.540
 5453, 71529.613
 5454, 71540.668
 5455, 71556.912
 5456, 71568.599
 5457, 71585.065
 5458, 71596.415
 5459, 71611.908
 5460, 71623.547
 5461, 71638.788
 5462, 71650.528
 5463, 71665.840
 5464, 71677.500
 5465, 71692.998
 5466, 71704.428
 5467, 71719.936
 5468, 71731.258
 5469, 71746.751
 5470, 71758.372
 5471, 71774.271
 5472, 71785.480
 5473, 71801.536
 5474, 71812.739
 5475, 71828.274
 5476, 71840.093
 5477, 71855.485
 5478, 71867.392
 5479, 71882.746
 5480, 71894.015
 5481, 71909.232
 5482, 71920.813
 5483, 71936.090
 5484, 71947.608
 5485, 71963.087
 5486, 71974.461
 5487, 71989.936
 5488, 72001.415
 5489, 72017.442
 5490, 72028.571
 5491, 72044.984
 5492, 72056.061
 5493, 72071.702
 5494, 72083.307
 5495, 72099.124
 5496, 72110.455
 5497, 72126.579
 5498, 72137.882
 5499, 72153.699
 5500, 72165.223
 5501, 72180.961
 5502, 72192.577
 5503, 72208.314
 5504, 72219.986
 5505, 72235.418
 5506, 72247.207
 5507, 72262.589
 5508, 72274.046
 5509, 72289.751
 5510, 72301.189
 5511, 72316.866
 5512, 72328.231
 5513, 72347.418
 5514, 72362.435
 5515, 72383.157
 5516, 72395.110
 5517, 72412.708
 5518, 72424.660
 5519, 72446.021
 5520, 72457.203
 5521, 72479.185
 5522, 72490.566
 5523, 72511.861
 5524, 72523.331
 5525, 72544.676
 5526, 72556.261
 5527, 72579.831
 5528, 72589.908
 5529, 72610.801
 5530, 72623.293
 5531, 72646.036
 5532, 72657.038
 5533, 72678.978
 5534, 72690.604
 5535, 72711.782
 5536, 72724.091
 5537, 72747.750
 5538, 72758.001
 5539, 72781.689
 5540, 72791.948
 5541, 72813.506
 5542, 72825.579
 5543, 72848.020
 5544, 72858.847
 5545, 72880.731
 5546, 72894.456
 5547, 72908.293
 5548, 72922.137
 5549, 72943.705
 5550, 72955.630
 5551, 72973.460
 5552, 72984.189
 5553, 73005.331
 5554, 73018.781
 5555, 73031.696
 5556, 73045.426
 5557, 73066.106
 5558, 73077.503
 5559, 73094.458
 5560, 73105.693
 5561, 73125.356
 5562, 73136.780
 5563, 73153.741
 5564, 73164.695
 5565, 73183.191
 5566, 73193.504
 5567, 73210.974
 5568, 73222.135
 5569, 73239.193
 5570, 73250.375
 5571, 73267.272
 5572, 73278.791
 5573, 73296.739
 5574, 73306.823
 5575, 73324.056
 5576, 73337.176
 5577, 73350.865
 5578, 73362.110
 5579, 73380.089
 5580, 73390.231
 5581, 73400.702
 5582, 73413.607
 5583, 73430.317
 5584, 73437.503
 5585, 73452.779
 5586, 73461.956
 5587, 73481.017
 5588, 73489.467
 5589, 73496.403
 5590, 73508.781
 5591, 73526.306
 5592, 73534.670
 5593, 73549.088
 5594, 73562.701
 5595, 73573.184
 5596, 73581.207
 5597, 73596.668
 5598, 73613.744
 5599, 73633.156
 5600, 73644.643
 5601, 73658.192
 5602, 73672.636
 5603, 73686.151
 5604, 73698.063
 5605, 73711.268
 5606, 73723.883
 5607, 73739.509
 5608, 73751.451
 5609, 73765.635
 5610, 73777.088
 5611, 73790.982
 5612, 73802.524
 5613, 73815.722
 5614, 73834.770
 5615, 73851.774
 5616, 73863.164
 5617, 73876.763
 5618, 73889.023
 5619, 73901.576
 5620, 73913.973
 5621, 73926.901
 5622, 73938.005
 5623, 73951.351
 5624, 73964.004
 5625, 73976.985
 5626, 73989.027
 5627, 74012.409
 5628, 74023.538
 5629, 74036.603
 5630, 74047.773
 5631, 74061.165
 5632, 74072.649
 5633, 74085.633
 5634, 74096.503
 5635, 74108.504
 5636, 74144.493
 5637, 74158.813
 5638, 74174.213
 5639, 74190.513
 5640, 74205.046
 5641, 74222.071
 5642, 74234.827
 5643, 74249.815
 5644, 74263.814
 5645, 74278.465
 5646, 74291.424
 5647, 74306.027
 5648, 74318.660
 5649, 74333.502
 5650, 74346.403
 5651, 74360.359
 5652, 74373.142
 5653, 74387.584
 5654, 74400.033
 5655, 74413.813
 5656, 74425.947
 5657, 74439.808
 5658, 74452.806
 5659, 74466.501
 5660, 74479.670
 5661, 74493.303
 5662, 74506.104
 5663, 74519.659
 5664, 74531.681
 5665, 74546.090
 5666, 74558.070
 5667, 74572.269
 5668, 74584.194
 5669, 74597.739
 5670, 74609.354
 5671, 74623.055
 5672, 74634.384
 5673, 74648.238
 5674, 74659.654
 5675, 74673.819
 5676, 74686.732
 5677, 74699.872
 5678, 74712.574
 5679, 74725.463
 5680, 74738.254
 5681, 74751.969
 5682, 74763.519
 5683, 74777.678
 5684, 74789.024
 5685, 74802.831


Den non SLI hab ich gekürzt, da er seltsamerweise viel länger war.. xD


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

So und hier:
hier der ganze)


Spoiler



Frame, Time (ms)
    1,     0.000
    2,     9.890
    3,    21.448
    4,    32.640
    5,    44.190
    6,    55.507
    7,    66.924
    8,    78.251
    9,    89.677
   10,   100.998
   11,   112.417
   12,   124.056
   13,   135.232
   14,   146.608
   15,   158.013
   16,   169.388
   17,   180.743
   18,   192.216
   19,   203.681
   20,   215.030
   21,   226.499
   22,   237.867
   23,   249.596
   24,   260.853
   25,   272.234
   26,   283.633
   27,   294.959
   28,   306.379
   29,   317.942
   30,   329.258
   31,   340.625
   32,   352.001
   33,   363.239
   34,   374.638
   35,   385.883
   36,   397.275
   37,   408.643
   38,   420.051
   39,   431.454
   40,   442.785
   41,   454.102
   42,   465.337
   43,   476.789
   44,   555.775
   45,   563.765
   46,   570.728
   47,   582.404
   48,   598.365
   49,   606.169
   50,   616.880
   51,   627.251
   52,   638.648
   53,   649.394
   54,   664.820
   55,   672.321
   56,   684.040
   57,   695.670
   58,   706.866
   59,   718.128
   60,   729.347
   61,   740.822
   62,   752.452
   63,   763.432
   64,   777.449
   65,   799.522
   66,   810.788
   67,   818.186
   68,   828.992
   69,   842.296
   70,   850.164
   71,   861.755
   72,   873.114
   73,   884.401
   74,   906.601
   75,   914.324
   76,   946.550
   77,   953.917
   78,   961.464
   79,   972.428
   80,   982.656
   81,   994.833
   82,  1005.404
   83,  1016.808
   84,  1029.572
   85,  1041.412
   86,  1053.081
   87,  1063.381
   88,  1074.769
   89,  1086.337
   90,  1098.103
   91,  1109.868
   92,  1121.182
   93,  1132.780
   94,  1144.681
   95,  1155.806
   96,  1167.491
   97,  1178.856
   98,  1190.457
   99,  1201.875
  100,  1213.275
  101,  1225.135
  102,  1236.363
  103,  1248.766
  104,  1261.123
  105,  1272.087
  106,  1324.626
  107,  1332.386
  108,  1339.736
  109,  1367.235
  110,  1375.097
  111,  1382.651
  112,  1393.063
  113,  1403.673
  114,  1416.211
  115,  1426.987
  116,  1437.948
  117,  1449.738
  118,  1461.350
  119,  1474.244
  120,  1484.718
  121,  1497.467
  122,  1508.153
  123,  1519.383
  124,  1530.493
  125,  1552.429
  126,  1560.501
  127,  1567.694
  128,  1580.110
  129,  1590.929
  130,  1651.409
  131,  1659.797
  132,  1667.587
  133,  1675.065
  134,  1688.575
  135,  1700.250
  136,  1712.386
  137,  1723.515
  138,  1735.456
  139,  1747.309
  140,  1760.146
  141,  1771.152
  142,  1783.268
  143,  1794.184
  144,  1805.711
  145,  1817.723
  146,  1831.106
  147,  1848.457
  148,  1857.171
  149,  1865.267
  150,  1880.398
  151,  1891.992
  152,  1905.423
  153,  1915.180
  154,  1925.918
  155,  1938.445
  156,  1949.498
  157,  1961.995
  158,  1974.422
  159,  1985.538
  160,  2006.909
  161,  2015.536
  162,  2023.069
  163,  2033.463
  164,  2045.296
  165,  2057.226
  166,  2068.263
  167,  2080.096
  168,  2091.752
  169,  2103.300
  170,  2115.303
  171,  2126.669
  172,  2138.366
  173,  2149.907
  174,  2161.528
  175,  2173.095
  176,  2184.627
  177,  2196.144
  178,  2207.797
  179,  2219.423
  180,  2231.179
  181,  2242.709
  182,  2254.161
  183,  2265.622
  184,  2277.223
  185,  2288.681
  186,  2300.412
  187,  2311.914
  188,  2326.756
  189,  2335.925
  190,  2355.634
  191,  2363.376
  192,  2371.738
  193,  2389.237
  194,  2397.065
  195,  2407.008
  196,  2418.830
  197,  2430.718
  198,  2441.943
  199,  2453.453
  200,  2465.065
  201,  2476.658
  202,  2488.189
  203,  2499.855
  204,  2511.676
  205,  2523.486
  206,  2534.778
  207,  2546.570
  208,  2558.230
  209,  2569.753
  210,  2581.467
  211,  2593.036
  212,  2604.582
  213,  2616.165
  214,  2628.123
  215,  2639.581
  216,  2651.221
  217,  2662.849
  218,  2677.125
  219,  2688.965
  220,  2700.887
  221,  2716.113
  222,  2724.136
  223,  2737.611
  224,  2753.041
  225,  2760.693
  226,  2774.941
  227,  2782.382
  228,  2794.033
  229,  2805.002
  230,  2817.018
  231,  2828.552
  232,  2840.246
  233,  2851.647
  234,  2862.973
  235,  2874.293
  236,  2885.589
  237,  2896.961
  238,  2908.591
  239,  2920.046
  240,  2931.611
  241,  2943.066
  242,  2954.510
  243,  2966.091
  244,  2977.449
  245,  2988.881
  246,  3000.597
  247,  3011.981
  248,  3023.531
  249,  3034.946
  250,  3046.649
  251,  3057.961
  252,  3069.475
  253,  3080.917
  254,  3092.481
  255,  3103.630
  256,  3115.033
  257,  3126.443
  258,  3137.790
  259,  3149.330
  260,  3161.023
  261,  3172.313
  262,  3189.116
  263,  3203.775
  264,  3211.227
  265,  3221.182
  266,  3232.212
  267,  3244.168
  268,  3254.821
  269,  3266.703
  270,  3277.211
  271,  3288.774
  272,  3300.077
  273,  3311.578
  274,  3322.928
  275,  3334.283
  276,  3345.740
  277,  3357.090
  278,  3368.496
  279,  3379.940
  280,  3391.375
  281,  3402.702
  282,  3414.354
  283,  3426.279
  284,  3438.724
  285,  3450.093
  286,  3461.836
  287,  3472.994
  288,  3485.087
  289,  3496.337
  290,  3508.526
  291,  3519.672
  292,  3531.350
  293,  3542.686
  294,  3554.273
  295,  3565.605
  296,  3576.942
  297,  3588.418
  298,  3598.567
  299,  3611.392
  300,  3621.647
  301,  3634.387
  302,  3644.486
  303,  3657.245
  304,  3667.294
  305,  3680.023
  306,  3690.207
  307,  3702.959
  308,  3712.909
  309,  3725.838
  310,  3735.857
  311,  3748.622
  312,  3758.787
  313,  3771.571
  314,  3781.653
  315,  3794.433
  316,  3804.590
  317,  3817.526
  318,  3827.620
  319,  3847.713
  320,  3854.225
  321,  3863.901
  322,  3873.845
  323,  3886.706
  324,  3896.701
  325,  3910.234
  326,  3919.696
  327,  3932.791
  328,  3942.632
  329,  3955.790
  330,  3965.782
  331,  3978.543
  332,  3988.649
  333,  4001.390
  334,  4011.521
  335,  4024.342
  336,  4034.363
  337,  4047.199
  338,  4057.296
  339,  4070.102
  340,  4121.998
  341,  4139.018
  342,  4145.561
  343,  4157.858
  344,  4165.175
  345,  4177.217
  346,  4185.969
  347,  4199.047
  348,  4207.199
  349,  4217.778
  350,  4228.493
  351,  4240.171
  352,  4252.521
  353,  4261.393
  354,  4272.698
  355,  4283.702
  356,  4294.187
  357,  4304.575
  358,  4315.460
  359,  4326.280
  360,  4337.018
  361,  4347.847
  362,  4358.339
  363,  4368.891
  364,  4379.270
  365,  4390.715
  366,  4402.103
  367,  4412.627
  368,  4423.383
  369,  4434.472
  370,  4445.393
  371,  4455.683
  372,  4466.202
  373,  4477.274
  374,  4487.780
  375,  4498.969
  376,  4509.592
  377,  4520.652
  378,  4531.639
  379,  4542.871
  380,  4553.704
  381,  4564.547
  382,  4575.621
  383,  4586.424
  384,  4597.293
  385,  4608.236
  386,  4618.872
  387,  4629.254
  388,  4640.159
  389,  4650.838
  390,  4661.483
  391,  4672.058
  392,  4682.629
  393,  4693.263
  394,  4703.812
  395,  4714.630
  396,  4725.378
  397,  4736.001
  398,  4746.524
  399,  4757.741
  400,  4768.094
  401,  4779.053
  402,  4789.849
  403,  4800.942
  404,  4811.629
  405,  4822.604
  406,  4833.385
  407,  4844.275
  408,  4855.031
  409,  4865.923
  410,  4876.418
  411,  4886.991
  412,  4897.538
  413,  4908.030
  414,  4918.629
  415,  4929.418
  416,  4939.824
  417,  4950.389
  418,  4960.991
  419,  4971.591
  420,  4982.136
  421,  4992.751
  422,  5003.163
  423,  5014.120
  424,  5024.599
  425,  5035.752
  426,  5046.688
  427,  5057.773
  428,  5068.814
  429,  5079.862
  430,  5093.741
  431,  5101.705
  432,  5112.513
  433,  5123.520
  434,  5134.114
  435,  5144.756
  436,  5155.527
  437,  5166.058
  438,  5176.641
  439,  5187.394
  440,  5197.952
  441,  5208.571
  442,  5219.131
  443,  5229.839
  444,  5240.387
  445,  5251.222
  446,  5261.634
  447,  5272.491
  448,  5283.031
  449,  5295.028
  450,  5307.007
  451,  5317.824
  452,  5328.942
  453,  5346.246
  454,  5361.473
  455,  5372.277
  456,  5382.843
  457,  5390.010
  458,  5396.895
  459,  5408.722
  460,  5419.649
  461,  5430.277
  462,  5440.994
  463,  5451.679
  464,  5462.497
  465,  5473.050
  466,  5489.930
  467,  5497.235
  468,  5504.901
  469,  5516.083
  470,  5533.875
  471,  5541.659
  472,  5549.033
  473,  5560.378
  474,  5572.258
  475,  5583.300
  476,  5594.051
  477,  5605.030
  478,  5615.511
  479,  5626.996
  480,  5637.362
  481,  5648.391
  482,  5659.058
  483,  5669.732
  484,  5680.650
  485,  5691.674
  486,  5701.709
  487,  5712.548
  488,  5723.091
  489,  5734.023
  490,  5744.872
  491,  5755.559
  492,  5766.586
  493,  5777.316
  494,  5788.211
  495,  5799.009
  496,  5810.233
  497,  5821.061
  498,  5832.025
  499,  5842.777
  500,  5853.685
  501,  5864.323
  502,  5875.331
  503,  5886.278
  504,  5897.281
  505,  5908.413
  506,  5919.292
  507,  5929.869
  508,  5940.905
  509,  5951.687
  510,  5962.745
  511,  5976.159
  512,  5984.604
  513,  5995.315
  514,  6006.082
  515,  6016.821
  516,  6035.696
  517,  6043.772
  518,  6051.378
  519,  6061.471
  520,  6072.411
  521,  6083.429
  522,  6094.231
  523,  6105.286
  524,  6116.124
  525,  6127.608
  526,  6140.994
  527,  6152.348
  528,  6163.383
  529,  6175.011
  530,  6183.612
  531,  6194.871
  532,  6205.308
  533,  6216.164
  534,  6227.320
  535,  6239.407
  536,  6250.343
  537,  6261.600
  538,  6271.866
  539,  6283.331
  540,  6294.275
  541,  6305.408
  542,  6317.208
  543,  6328.297
  544,  6339.438
  545,  6351.203
  546,  6362.248
  547,  6374.617
  548,  6384.432
  549,  6395.663
  550,  6406.820
  551,  6418.476
  552,  6429.938
  553,  6441.203
  554,  6452.397
  555,  6463.844
  556,  6475.106
  557,  6487.037
  558,  6498.212
  559,  6509.632
  560,  6521.185
  561,  6532.458
  562,  6543.900
  563,  6555.188
  564,  6566.497
  565,  6578.057
  566,  6589.148
  567,  6600.560
  568,  6612.145
  569,  6623.845
  570,  6643.631
  571,  6656.108
  572,  6663.899
  573,  6673.295
  574,  6685.164
  575,  6696.842
  576,  6707.347
  577,  6719.184
  578,  6730.098
  579,  6743.479
  580,  6755.332
  581,  6767.384
  582,  6778.486
  583,  6787.995
  584,  6800.433
  585,  6812.595
  586,  6825.304
  587,  6835.980
  588,  6845.032
  589,  6856.899
  590,  6868.000
  591,  6879.331
  592,  6890.279
  593,  6901.514
  594,  6912.677
  595,  6924.027
  596,  6934.952
  597,  6946.351
  598,  6957.633
  599,  6968.752
  600,  6980.014
  601,  6991.431
  602,  7002.364
  603,  7013.268
  604,  7024.767
  605,  7035.830
  606,  7047.350
  607,  7058.592
  608,  7070.062
  609,  7081.427
  610,  7092.992
  611,  7104.507
  612,  7115.752
  613,  7127.126
  614,  7138.471
  615,  7149.609
  616,  7161.012
  617,  7172.419
  618,  7183.641
  619,  7194.870
  620,  7206.055
  621,  7217.181
  622,  7228.346
  623,  7239.704
  624,  7251.017
  625,  7262.976
  626,  7273.083
  627,  7284.389
  628,  7295.568
  629,  7306.833
  630,  7318.625
  631,  7329.308
  632,  7340.587
  633,  7351.711
  634,  7362.865
  635,  7375.070
  636,  7385.193
  637,  7396.871
  638,  7407.230
  639,  7418.283
  640,  7429.614
  641,  7440.542
  642,  7451.648
  643,  7462.551
  644,  7473.441
  645,  7484.405
  646,  7495.387
  647,  7506.335
  648,  7517.358
  649,  7528.288
  650,  7539.115
  651,  7550.059
  652,  7560.881
  653,  7572.031
  654,  7582.972
  655,  7594.099
  656,  7604.564
  657,  7615.533
  658,  7626.397
  659,  7637.291
  660,  7648.145
  661,  7659.256
  662,  7669.895
  663,  7680.705
  664,  7691.617
  665,  7702.730
  666,  7713.475
  667,  7724.340
  668,  7735.093
  669,  7745.939
  670,  7756.570
  671,  7767.479
  672,  7778.237
  673,  7789.230
  674,  7799.886
  675,  7810.649
  676,  7821.438
  677,  7832.425
  678,  7843.460
  679,  7854.189
  680,  7865.179
  681,  7876.180
  682,  7887.171
  683,  7897.969
  684,  7909.065
  685,  7920.130
  686,  7930.870
  687,  7941.644
  688,  7952.627
  689,  7963.453
  690,  7974.007
  691,  7984.814
  692,  7995.651
  693,  8006.320
  694,  8017.165
  695,  8027.993
  696,  8038.956
  697,  8049.714
  698,  8060.439
  699,  8071.100
  700,  8081.976
  701,  8092.705
  702,  8103.445
  703,  8114.823
  704,  8125.607
  705,  8137.049
  706,  8148.173
  707,  8158.936
  708,  8170.422
  709,  8181.524
  710,  8193.061
  711,  8203.740
  712,  8214.770
  713,  8225.673
  714,  8236.484
  715,  8247.415
  716,  8258.061
  717,  8268.687
  718,  8279.398
  719,  8290.156
  720,  8300.900
  721,  8311.870
  722,  8322.689
  723,  8333.399
  724,  8344.174
  725,  8354.998
  726,  8366.151
  727,  8377.441
  728,  8388.252
  729,  8399.721
  730,  8410.870
  731,  8422.191
  732,  8432.309
  733,  8443.820
  734,  8458.379
  735,  8466.470
  736,  8477.325
  737,  8487.922
  738,  8498.627
  739,  8509.475
  740,  8520.427
  741,  8530.889
  742,  8541.694
  743,  8552.520
  744,  8563.252
  745,  8574.074
  746,  8584.548
  747,  8595.265
  748,  8606.007
  749,  8617.026
  750,  8627.885
  751,  8638.924
  752,  8649.949
  753,  8661.121
  754,  8671.862
  755,  8682.916
  756,  8693.781
  757,  8704.670
  758,  8715.374
  759,  8726.518
  760,  8737.163
  761,  8747.801
  762,  8758.492
  763,  8769.527
  764,  8780.374
  765,  8791.052
  766,  8801.596
  767,  8812.443
  768,  8823.209
  769,  8834.119
  770,  8844.940
  771,  8855.743
  772,  8866.960
  773,  8877.684
  774,  8888.990
  775,  8900.234
  776,  8911.377
  777,  8922.628
  778,  8933.898
  779,  8945.942
  780,  8956.791
  781,  8968.191
  782,  8979.544
  783,  8990.634
  784,  9001.510
  785,  9012.554
  786,  9023.346
  787,  9034.163
  788,  9045.189
  789,  9056.044
  790,  9066.954
  791,  9077.589
  792,  9088.435
  793,  9099.389
  794,  9110.582
  795,  9121.764
  796,  9132.784
  797,  9144.098
  798,  9155.314
  799,  9166.592
  800,  9177.741
  801,  9188.839
  802,  9200.409
  803,  9211.248
  804,  9222.841
  805,  9233.483
  806,  9244.486
  807,  9255.470
  808,  9266.358
  809,  9277.299
  810,  9288.252
  811,  9299.281
  812,  9310.261
  813,  9321.131
  814,  9332.110
  815,  9342.976
  816,  9353.947
  817,  9364.948
  818,  9376.210
  819,  9387.199
  820,  9398.659
  821,  9410.015
  822,  9421.334
  823,  9432.801
  824,  9444.118
  825,  9455.671
  826,  9466.855
  827,  9478.257
  828,  9489.275
  829,  9500.726
  830,  9511.630
  831,  9523.108
  832,  9534.069
  833,  9545.296
  834,  9556.186
  835,  9567.779
  836,  9578.761
  837,  9589.634
  838,  9600.842
  839,  9611.748
  840,  9622.785
  841,  9633.529
  842,  9644.695
  843,  9655.737
  844,  9666.857
  845,  9677.735
  846,  9688.679
  847,  9699.578
  848,  9710.903
  849,  9721.839
  850,  9732.896
  851,  9743.668
  852,  9867.850
  853,  9875.940
  854,  9891.362
  855,  9944.843
  856,  9952.151
  857,  9966.971
  858, 10040.067
  859, 10048.018
  860, 10057.059
  861, 10070.458
  862, 10084.882
  863, 10093.744
  864, 10110.154
  865, 10128.530
  866, 10136.223
  867, 10154.669
  868, 10162.990
  869, 10175.883
  870, 10190.751
  871, 10198.368
  872, 10214.547
  873, 10227.997
  874, 10242.816
  875, 10250.343
  876, 10266.690
  877, 10278.658
  878, 10292.971
  879, 10303.799
  880, 10317.396
  881, 10332.656
  882, 10340.595
  883, 10355.379
  884, 10365.187
  885, 10379.909
  886, 10394.055
  887, 10403.279
  888, 10417.931
  889, 10432.339
  890, 10440.461
  891, 10455.786
  892, 10468.097
  893, 10481.165
  894, 10492.538
  895, 10505.884
  896, 10518.210
  897, 10529.530
  898, 10542.469
  899, 10557.059
  900, 10565.372
  901, 10579.798
  902, 10591.575
  903, 10602.752
  904, 10616.381
  905, 10627.395
  906, 10639.769
  907, 10653.024
  908, 10662.148
  909, 10677.515
  910, 10687.964
  911, 10700.771
  912, 10710.992
  913, 10725.258
  914, 10742.621
  915, 10755.899
  916, 10762.926
  917, 10772.413
  918, 10787.196
  919, 10799.570
  920, 10809.997
  921, 10822.056
  922, 10834.236
  923, 10845.773
  924, 10860.286
  925, 10873.233
  926, 10883.044
  927, 10894.708
  928, 10906.643
  929, 10918.620
  930, 10932.355
  931, 10944.091
  932, 10955.376
  933, 10967.519
  934, 10979.601
  935, 10991.478
  936, 11005.197
  937, 11017.078
  938, 11028.046
  939, 11039.808
  940, 11051.942
  941, 11063.848
  942, 11077.342
  943, 11089.740
  944, 11100.559
  945, 11112.128
  946, 11124.170
  947, 11135.814
  948, 11149.866
  949, 11161.814
  950, 11172.468
  951, 11184.107
  952, 11196.238
  953, 11207.998
  954, 11222.340
  955, 11234.495
  956, 11244.984
  957, 11256.188
  958, 11268.261
  959, 11279.921
  960, 11293.621
  961, 11306.615
  962, 11316.535
  963, 11327.817
  964, 11340.166
  965, 11351.912
  966, 11365.458
  967, 11377.752
  968, 11388.388
  969, 11400.257
  970, 11412.463
  971, 11423.949
  972, 11437.603
  973, 11450.346
  974, 11461.073
  975, 11472.676
  976, 11484.840
  977, 11496.701
  978, 11510.353
  979, 11523.041
  980, 11533.890
  981, 11545.290
  982, 11557.609
  983, 11569.403
  984, 11583.205
  985, 11596.044
  986, 11606.421
  987, 11617.956
  988, 11630.340
  989, 11642.085
  990, 11655.570
  991, 11667.883
  992, 11678.824
  993, 11690.417
  994, 11702.644
  995, 11714.337
  996, 11727.910
  997, 11740.419
  998, 11751.394
  999, 11762.993
 1000, 11774.763
 1001, 11786.399
 1002, 11799.763
 1003, 11812.268
 1004, 11823.079
 1005, 11834.633
 1006, 11847.013
 1007, 11858.718
 1008, 11872.660
 1009, 11885.120
 1010, 11895.532
 1011, 11907.486
 1012, 11919.781
 1013, 11931.565
 1014, 11945.651
 1015, 11960.303
 1016, 11968.034
 1017, 11980.181
 1018, 11992.590
 1019, 12004.394
 1020, 12017.848
 1021, 12028.261
 1022, 12040.290
 1023, 12051.794
 1024, 12063.866
 1025, 12075.299
 1026, 12089.041
 1027, 12101.939
 1028, 12112.290
 1029, 12123.524
 1030, 12135.684
 1031, 12147.408
 1032, 12161.159
 1033, 12173.517
 1034, 12184.285
 1035, 12195.644
 1036, 12207.927
 1037, 12219.595
 1038, 12233.144
 1039, 12245.976
 1040, 12257.366
 1041, 12267.912
 1042, 12280.122
 1043, 12291.796
 1044, 12305.551
 1045, 12318.138
 1046, 12328.769
 1047, 12340.108
 1048, 12352.654
 1049, 12363.988
 1050, 12377.607
 1051, 12389.750
 1052, 12400.768
 1053, 12411.876
 1054, 12424.241
 1055, 12435.805
 1056, 12449.158
 1057, 12461.319
 1058, 12472.387
 1059, 12483.689
 1060, 12495.849
 1061, 12507.377
 1062, 12520.999
 1063, 12532.990
 1064, 12543.787
 1065, 12555.370
 1066, 12567.531
 1067, 12579.029
 1068, 12592.843
 1069, 12604.578
 1070, 12615.359
 1071, 12627.120
 1072, 12639.087
 1073, 12650.762
 1074, 12664.462
 1075, 12676.339
 1076, 12687.477
 1077, 12699.103
 1078, 12711.922
 1079, 12723.506
 1080, 12737.062
 1081, 12749.385
 1082, 12759.311
 1083, 12771.518
 1084, 12782.958
 1085, 12795.306
 1086, 12808.679
 1087, 12821.887
 1088, 12830.773
 1089, 12843.586
 1090, 12854.943
 1091, 12866.685
 1092, 12880.303
 1093, 12892.830
 1094, 12903.298
 1095, 12915.020
 1096, 12926.640
 1097, 12939.117
 1098, 12952.831
 1099, 12962.174
 1100, 12975.046
 1101, 12986.735
 1102, 12998.968
 1103, 13010.427
 1104, 13026.174
 1105, 13034.179
 1106, 13046.627
 1107, 13058.573
 1108, 13070.829
 1109, 13082.328
 1110, 13097.956
 1111, 13106.031
 1112, 13118.773
 1113, 13130.738
 1114, 13142.968
 1115, 13154.409
 1116, 13167.758
 1117, 13178.435
 1118, 13192.043
 1119, 13202.833
 1120, 13214.857
 1121, 13226.937
 1122, 13240.186
 1123, 13251.750
 1124, 13263.134
 1125, 13274.998
 1126, 13286.824
 1127, 13299.381
 1128, 13313.335
 1129, 13324.387
 1130, 13336.013
 1131, 13347.456
 1132, 13359.580
 1133, 13371.369
 1134, 13384.194
 1135, 13396.480
 1136, 13406.754
 1137, 13419.148
 1138, 13431.221
 1139, 13442.923
 1140, 13456.361
 1141, 13470.950
 1142, 13479.174
 1143, 13492.006
 1144, 13503.823
 1145, 13515.584
 1146, 13528.639
 1147, 13541.529
 1148, 13551.831
 1149, 13563.885
 1150, 13575.529
 1151, 13587.429
 1152, 13600.711
 1153, 13612.204
 1154, 13623.624
 1155, 13635.705
 1156, 13647.507
 1157, 13659.501
 1158, 13672.674
 1159, 13685.071
 1160, 13696.314
 1161, 13708.044
 1162, 13720.882
 1163, 13731.896
 1164, 13745.231
 1165, 13757.474
 1166, 13768.486
 1167, 13780.009
 1168, 13791.985
 1169, 13803.868
 1170, 13816.751
 1171, 13829.407
 1172, 13839.850
 1173, 13851.974
 1174, 13863.651
 1175, 13876.110
 1176, 13888.794
 1177, 13900.525
 1178, 13911.267
 1179, 13923.479
 1180, 13935.131
 1181, 13947.512
 1182, 13960.475
 1183, 13973.692
 1184, 13982.012
 1185, 13995.305
 1186, 14007.109
 1187, 14019.474
 1188, 14032.360
 1189, 14045.743
 1190, 14054.401
 1191, 14067.249
 1192, 14078.539
 1193, 14090.661
 1194, 14100.734
 1195, 14116.324
 1196, 14123.950
 1197, 14138.302
 1198, 14148.349
 1199, 14161.804
 1200, 14172.247
 1201, 14186.854
 1202, 14195.741
 1203, 14209.527
 1204, 14219.569
 1205, 14232.958
 1206, 14243.131
 1207, 14258.672
 1208, 14267.742
 1209, 14280.769
 1210, 14290.466
 1211, 14304.147
 1212, 14314.431
 1213, 14330.584
 1214, 14338.082
 1215, 14351.671
 1216, 14361.612
 1217, 14374.967
 1218, 14385.301
 1219, 14401.124
 1220, 14408.136
 1221, 14422.278
 1222, 14459.410
 1223, 14474.117
 1224, 14485.603
 1225, 14496.458
 1226, 14506.731
 1227, 14522.143
 1228, 14534.823
 1229, 14549.457
 1230, 14562.676
 1231, 14573.527
 1232, 14588.821
 1233, 14600.830
 1234, 14616.326
 1235, 14629.135
 1236, 14643.459
 1237, 14656.663
 1238, 14667.220
 1239, 14681.916
 1240, 14698.878
 1241, 14710.566
 1242, 14723.332
 1243, 14734.103
 1244, 14752.131
 1245, 14765.255
 1246, 14776.808
 1247, 14792.063
 1248, 14804.222
 1249, 14815.609
 1250, 14831.051
 1251, 14847.619
 1252, 14860.170
 1253, 14871.414
 1254, 14887.384
 1255, 14901.858
 1256, 14913.515
 1257, 14929.946
 1258, 14942.790
 1259, 14958.233
 1260, 14973.681
 1261, 14986.505
 1262, 14999.240
 1263, 15014.128
 1264, 15025.580
 1265, 15038.423
 1266, 15052.587
 1267, 15066.453
 1268, 15080.702
 1269, 15094.738
 1270, 15107.345
 1271, 15120.177
 1272, 15133.777
 1273, 15147.858
 1274, 15160.892
 1275, 15174.170
 1276, 15187.886
 1277, 15201.391
 1278, 15215.517
 1279, 15228.826
 1280, 15241.829
 1281, 15255.591
 1282, 15269.207
 1283, 15282.665
 1284, 15296.044
 1285, 15309.316
 1286, 15323.294
 1287, 15336.315
 1288, 15350.377
 1289, 15363.924
 1290, 15376.829
 1291, 15390.428
 1292, 15403.788
 1293, 15417.599
 1294, 15430.647
 1295, 15444.112
 1296, 15458.011
 1297, 15470.912
 1298, 15484.577
 1299, 15497.523
 1300, 15511.546
 1301, 15524.632
 1302, 15537.659
 1303, 15550.190
 1304, 15561.705
 1305, 15574.115
 1306, 15586.848
 1307, 15599.317
 1308, 15614.205
 1309, 15627.230
 1310, 15637.849
 1311, 15652.938
 1312, 15667.374
 1313, 15679.075
 1314, 15692.985
 1315, 15705.656
 1316, 15716.008
 1317, 15728.170
 1318, 15742.041
 1319, 15754.372
 1320, 15766.630
 1321, 15778.877
 1322, 15791.827
 1323, 15804.057
 1324, 15816.991
 1325, 15829.255
 1326, 15841.975
 1327, 15854.349
 1328, 15869.335
 1329, 15882.143
 1330, 15895.745
 1331, 15910.093
 1332, 15921.046
 1333, 15936.497
 1334, 15959.480
 1335, 15971.842
 1336, 15989.462
 1337, 16005.279
 1338, 16016.460
 1339, 16027.194
 1340, 16038.568
 1341, 16055.415
 1342, 16075.448
 1343, 16088.241
 1344, 16102.470
 1345, 16120.787
 1346, 16133.639
 1347, 16146.210
 1348, 16164.902
 1349, 16183.832
 1350, 16195.951
 1351, 16211.580
 1352, 16224.681
 1353, 16241.313
 1354, 16258.204
 1355, 16270.633
 1356, 16287.411
 1357, 16303.897
 1358, 16322.774
 1359, 16335.988
 1360, 16347.389
 1361, 16363.648
 1362, 16380.912
 1363, 16398.431
 1364, 16411.494
 1365, 16426.846
 1366, 16445.054
 1367, 16458.237
 1368, 16474.578
 1369, 16492.692
 1370, 16504.840
 1371, 16521.360
 1372, 16539.213
 1373, 16559.024
 1374, 16572.240
 1375, 16583.815
 1376, 16603.056
 1377, 16620.018
 1378, 16637.782
 1379, 16650.431
 1380, 16665.956
 1381, 16683.636
 1382, 16700.679
 1383, 16713.061
 1384, 16729.867
 1385, 16746.829
 1386, 16761.877
 1387, 16774.304
 1388, 16790.008
 1389, 16811.028
 1390, 16822.602
 1391, 16836.918
 1392, 16851.374
 1393, 16867.067
 1394, 16883.610
 1395, 16899.457
 1396, 16913.211
 1397, 16927.400
 1398, 16942.526
 1399, 16958.918
 1400, 16973.518
 1401, 16988.138
 1402, 17002.747
 1403, 17017.455
 1404, 17036.207
 1405, 17048.889
 1406, 17063.924
 1407, 17076.989
 1408, 17109.089
 1409, 17121.911
 1410, 17133.746
 1411, 17146.293
 1412, 17160.472
 1413, 17178.509
 1414, 17192.744
 1415, 17207.966
 1416, 17221.714
 1417, 17236.337
 1418, 17253.579
 1419, 17266.173
 1420, 17280.793
 1421, 17295.633
 1422, 17308.995
 1423, 17325.867
 1424, 17338.432
 1425, 17353.509
 1426, 17367.304
 1427, 17380.755
 1428, 17396.469
 1429, 17409.659
 1430, 17424.134
 1431, 17451.997
 1432, 17467.065
 1433, 17475.579
 1434, 17482.432
 1435, 17497.012
 1436, 17511.341
 1437, 17520.221
 1438, 17535.494
 1439, 17545.651
 1440, 17556.822
 1441, 17568.847
 1442, 17583.349
 1443, 17591.533
 1444, 17604.460
 1445, 17616.506
 1446, 17627.978
 1447, 17640.823
 1448, 17653.948
 1449, 17668.025
 1450, 17676.177
 1451, 17687.859
 1452, 17700.000
 1453, 17712.620
 1454, 17723.366
 1455, 17733.748
 1456, 17745.925
 1457, 17757.425
 1458, 17769.381
 1459, 17781.959
 1460, 17793.504
 1461, 17804.886
 1462, 17817.253
 1463, 17828.724
 1464, 17840.892
 1465, 17853.389
 1466, 17864.867
 1467, 17876.304
 1468, 17888.712
 1469, 17900.250
 1470, 17912.289
 1471, 17924.880
 1472, 17936.600
 1473, 17948.062
 1474, 17960.603
 1475, 17972.472
 1476, 17984.283
 1477, 17997.027
 1478, 18008.641
 1479, 18020.290
 1480, 18032.700
 1481, 18044.154
 1482, 18056.301
 1483, 18069.000
 1484, 18080.888
 1485, 18092.437
 1486, 18104.947
 1487, 18116.572
 1488, 18128.721
 1489, 18141.486
 1490, 18153.105
 1491, 18164.484
 1492, 18176.926
 1493, 18188.713
 1494, 18200.843
 1495, 18213.452
 1496, 18225.160
 1497, 18236.882
 1498, 18249.383
 1499, 18260.976
 1500, 18273.073
 1501, 18285.833
 1502, 18297.547
 1503, 18309.296
 1504, 18321.911
 1505, 18333.723
 1506, 18345.904
 1507, 18358.558
 1508, 18370.564
 1509, 18382.340
 1510, 18394.776
 1511, 18406.556
 1512, 18418.870
 1513, 18431.924
 1514, 18443.868
 1515, 18455.696
 1516, 18468.417
 1517, 18480.435
 1518, 18492.746
 1519, 18505.454
 1520, 18517.465
 1521, 18529.117
 1522, 18541.764
 1523, 18553.480
 1524, 18565.603
 1525, 18578.606
 1526, 18590.389
 1527, 18602.314
 1528, 18614.834
 1529, 18626.673
 1530, 18639.199
 1531, 18652.201
 1532, 18664.209
 1533, 18676.116
 1534, 18689.004
 1535, 18700.955
 1536, 18713.401
 1537, 18726.339
 1538, 18738.370
 1539, 18750.334
 1540, 18763.119
 1541, 18775.079
 1542, 18787.494
 1543, 18800.448
 1544, 18812.531
 1545, 18824.409
 1546, 18837.090
 1547, 18849.033
 1548, 18861.654
 1549, 18874.844
 1550, 18887.177
 1551, 18899.315
 1552, 18912.436
 1553, 18927.476
 1554, 18937.363
 1555, 18951.504
 1556, 18964.008
 1557, 18975.977
 1558, 18990.693
 1559, 19001.353
 1560, 19013.705
 1561, 19026.012
 1562, 19038.809
 1563, 19050.396
 1564, 19064.798
 1565, 19074.326
 1566, 19086.734
 1567, 19099.822
 1568, 19111.800
 1569, 19123.796
 1570, 19136.296
 1571, 19148.495
 1572, 19161.035
 1573, 19174.177
 1574, 19186.219
 1575, 19198.314
 1576, 19210.952
 1577, 19223.507
 1578, 19235.367
 1579, 19248.502
 1580, 19260.130
 1581, 19271.942
 1582, 19284.322
 1583, 19296.432
 1584, 19308.701
 1585, 19321.817
 1586, 19333.683
 1587, 19345.524
 1588, 19358.232
 1589, 19370.305
 1590, 19382.726
 1591, 19395.797
 1592, 19408.559
 1593, 19419.920
 1594, 19433.995
 1595, 19445.380
 1596, 19456.919
 1597, 19470.058
 1598, 19481.950
 1599, 19493.879
 1600, 19506.640
 1601, 19518.611
 1602, 19531.048
 1603, 19544.118
 1604, 19556.156
 1605, 19568.240
 1606, 19581.096
 1607, 19593.133
 1608, 19605.719
 1609, 19619.540
 1610, 19631.253
 1611, 19643.694
 1612, 19656.312
 1613, 19668.132
 1614, 19681.410
 1615, 19693.828
 1616, 19705.732
 1617, 19717.790
 1618, 19730.811
 1619, 19742.884
 1620, 19755.432
 1621, 19768.892
 1622, 19781.134
 1623, 19793.445
 1624, 19806.364
 1625, 19818.008
 1626, 19831.567
 1627, 19843.588
 1628, 19855.589
 1629, 19867.746
 1630, 19880.659
 1631, 19892.892
 1632, 19905.418
 1633, 19918.940
 1634, 19931.019
 1635, 19943.292
 1636, 19956.085
 1637, 19971.422
 1638, 19981.061
 1639, 19993.458
 1640, 20005.067
 1641, 20017.107
 1642, 20029.962
 1643, 20042.143
 1644, 20054.462
 1645, 20067.665
 1646, 20079.480
 1647, 20091.537
 1648, 20104.130
 1649, 20116.068
 1650, 20128.553
 1651, 20141.413
 1652, 20153.405
 1653, 20165.390
 1654, 20177.925
 1655, 20189.900
 1656, 20202.465
 1657, 20215.637
 1658, 20228.394
 1659, 20240.406
 1660, 20253.659
 1661, 20266.110
 1662, 20278.804
 1663, 20292.397
 1664, 20304.327
 1665, 20316.232
 1666, 20329.309
 1667, 20341.232
 1668, 20354.714
 1669, 20366.816
 1670, 20379.331
 1671, 20392.024
 1672, 20405.403
 1673, 20420.562
 1674, 20435.198
 1675, 20448.408
 1676, 20461.717
 1677, 20474.905
 1678, 20488.566
 1679, 20502.613
 1680, 20515.137
 1681, 20528.698
 1682, 20540.430
 1683, 20553.981
 1684, 20565.875
 1685, 20578.045
 1686, 20590.845
 1687, 20603.240
 1688, 20614.915
 1689, 20627.832
 1690, 20639.289
 1691, 20652.768
 1692, 20665.289
 1693, 20677.901
 1694, 20690.225
 1695, 20703.726
 1696, 20715.120
 1697, 20728.604
 1698, 20740.805
 1699, 20753.346
 1700, 20765.526
 1701, 20778.629
 1702, 20790.419
 1703, 20804.153
 1704, 20816.359
 1705, 20828.748
 1706, 20840.932
 1707, 20854.720
 1708, 20865.867
 1709, 20879.474
 1710, 20891.757
 1711, 20904.173
 1712, 20916.513
 1713, 20929.754
 1714, 20941.698
 1715, 20955.081
 1716, 20967.306
 1717, 20979.611
 1718, 20991.940
 1719, 21005.522
 1720, 21016.655
 1721, 21030.126
 1722, 21042.302
 1723, 21054.475
 1724, 21066.682
 1725, 21079.809
 1726, 21092.325
 1727, 21104.724
 1728, 21118.029
 1729, 21130.269
 1730, 21142.600
 1731, 21155.445
 1732, 21167.082
 1733, 21180.639
 1734, 21192.472
 1735, 21204.649
 1736, 21216.451
 1737, 21229.803
 1738, 21241.177
 1739, 21253.860
 1740, 21266.747
 1741, 21279.058
 1742, 21290.850
 1743, 21304.400
 1744, 21315.784
 1745, 21328.529
 1746, 21341.701
 1747, 21353.753
 1748, 21365.765
 1749, 21379.171
 1750, 21390.662
 1751, 21403.351
 1752, 21416.355
 1753, 21428.339
 1754, 21440.323
 1755, 21453.702
 1756, 21464.957
 1757, 21477.788
 1758, 21490.662
 1759, 21503.217
 1760, 21515.180
 1761, 21528.470
 1762, 21540.019
 1763, 21552.866
 1764, 21566.024
 1765, 21578.662
 1766, 21590.285
 1767, 21603.743
 1768, 21614.790
 1769, 21628.094
 1770, 21640.136
 1771, 21652.513
 1772, 21664.447
 1773, 21677.242
 1774, 21689.814
 1775, 21702.170
 1776, 21715.338
 1777, 21727.518
 1778, 21739.737
 1779, 21753.328
 1780, 21765.506
 1781, 21778.635
 1782, 21791.446
 1783, 21804.296
 1784, 21815.880
 1785, 21829.379
 1786, 21840.662
 1787, 21854.169
 1788, 21866.248
 1789, 21878.816
 1790, 21890.978
 1791, 21904.560
 1792, 21916.203
 1793, 21929.249
 1794, 21942.737
 1795, 21955.753
 1796, 21967.450
 1797, 21981.141
 1798, 21992.316
 1799, 22005.524
 1800, 22017.488
 1801, 22029.818
 1802, 22041.837
 1803, 22055.104
 1804, 22067.209
 1805, 22080.031
 1806, 22092.730
 1807, 22104.534
 1808, 22116.724
 1809, 22129.456
 1810, 22142.160
 1811, 22154.397
 1812, 22167.532
 1813, 22179.492
 1814, 22191.511
 1815, 22204.494
 1816, 22216.971
 1817, 22229.334
 1818, 22242.356
 1819, 22254.534
 1820, 22266.726
 1821, 22279.629
 1822, 22292.216
 1823, 22305.103
 1824, 22339.820
 1825, 22350.656
 1826, 22360.083
 1827, 22368.415
 1828, 22381.490
 1829, 22393.264
 1830, 22411.259
 1831, 22419.789
 1832, 22429.469
 1833, 22437.824
 1834, 22451.511
 1835, 22464.270
 1836, 22475.193
 1837, 22486.142
 1838, 22497.733
 1839, 22510.974
 1840, 22521.839
 1841, 22534.348
 1842, 22550.328
 1843, 22559.900
 1844, 22570.009
 1845, 22578.447
 1846, 22613.235
 1847, 22663.976
 1848, 22680.972
 1849, 22694.741
 1850, 22705.272
 1851, 22716.072
 1852, 22734.188
 1853, 22751.272
 1854, 22769.240
 1855, 22786.277
 1856, 22805.606
 1857, 22818.138
 1858, 22836.027
 1859, 22853.620
 1860, 22870.647
 1861, 22885.440
 1862, 22903.512
 1863, 22919.511
 1864, 22934.593
 1865, 22952.139
 1866, 22968.713
 1867, 22987.497
 1868, 23010.279
 1869, 23021.710
 1870, 23041.289
 1871, 23061.097
 1872, 23076.542
 1873, 23094.969
 1874, 23112.794
 1875, 23127.352
 1876, 23146.032
 1877, 23162.364
 1878, 23181.527
 1879, 23199.470
 1880, 23214.947
 1881, 23232.118
 1882, 23249.004
 1883, 23265.292
 1884, 23282.047
 1885, 23298.067
 1886, 23313.809
 1887, 23329.812
 1888, 23345.540
 1889, 23363.287
 1890, 23380.786
 1891, 23393.132
 1892, 23410.465
 1893, 23426.887
 1894, 23443.357
 1895, 23458.800
 1896, 23474.446
 1897, 23490.446
 1898, 23506.211
 1899, 23522.214
 1900, 23539.281
 1901, 23554.883
 1902, 23570.859
 1903, 23587.927
 1904, 23603.836
 1905, 23620.160
 1906, 23635.298
 1907, 23651.955
 1908, 23668.039
 1909, 23683.855
 1910, 23700.314
 1911, 23716.748
 1912, 23733.813
 1913, 23750.065
 1914, 23773.022
 1915, 23787.924
 1916, 23798.041
 1917, 23817.428
 1918, 23834.013
 1919, 23848.624
 1920, 23862.899
 1921, 23878.768
 1922, 23895.843
 1923, 23909.387
 1924, 23925.977
 1925, 23942.284
 1926, 23954.999
 1927, 23970.065
 1928, 23984.029
 1929, 23999.135
 1930, 24014.373
 1931, 24029.677
 1932, 24045.043
 1933, 24060.232
 1934, 24075.438
 1935, 24090.922
 1936, 24106.197
 1937, 24121.427
 1938, 24136.856
 1939, 24152.133
 1940, 24167.541
 1941, 24182.949
 1942, 24198.174
 1943, 24213.799
 1944, 24229.007
 1945, 24244.433
 1946, 24259.616
 1947, 24274.962
 1948, 24290.194
 1949, 24305.569
 1950, 24321.147
 1951, 24336.459
 1952, 24351.960
 1953, 24367.411
 1954, 24382.985
 1955, 24398.325
 1956, 24414.252
 1957, 24429.549
 1958, 24445.296
 1959, 24460.614
 1960, 24476.285
 1961, 24491.557
 1962, 24507.342
 1963, 24522.656
 1964, 24538.241
 1965, 24553.839
 1966, 24569.142
 1967, 24584.590
 1968, 24600.042
 1969, 24615.431
 1970, 24630.819
 1971, 24646.344
 1972, 24661.934
 1973, 24677.335
 1974, 24692.758
 1975, 24708.313
 1976, 24723.577
 1977, 24738.697
 1978, 24754.274
 1979, 24769.471
 1980, 24784.778
 1981, 24799.751
 1982, 24815.099
 1983, 24830.061
 1984, 24845.765
 1985, 24860.868
 1986, 24876.202
 1987, 24891.936
 1988, 24906.933
 1989, 24922.452
 1990, 24937.889
 1991, 24953.096
 1992, 24968.298
 1993, 24983.410
 1994, 24998.617
 1995, 25013.919
 1996, 25031.905
 1997, 25048.801
 1998, 25064.365
 1999, 25079.824
 2000, 25094.290
 2001, 25106.663
 2002, 25120.762
 2003, 25135.236
 2004, 25149.764
 2005, 25164.413
 2006, 25178.886
 2007, 25193.378
 2008, 25207.704
 2009, 25222.463
 2010, 25236.326
 2011, 25250.229
 2012, 25264.383
 2013, 25278.215
 2014, 25292.342
 2015, 25306.134
 2016, 25320.097
 2017, 25333.876
 2018, 25347.801
 2019, 25361.670
 2020, 25375.316
 2021, 25389.022
 2022, 25402.810
 2023, 25416.714
 2024, 25430.362
 2025, 25443.975
 2026, 25457.464
 2027, 25471.165
 2028, 25488.609
 2029, 25498.607
 2030, 25511.512
 2031, 25525.573
 2032, 25539.015
 2033, 25552.329
 2034, 25565.664
 2035, 25579.171
 2036, 25592.634
 2037, 25605.888
 2038, 25619.156
 2039, 25632.517
 2040, 25645.757
 2041, 25659.096
 2042, 25672.327
 2043, 25685.583
 2044, 25698.976
 2045, 25711.896
 2046, 25725.189
 2047, 25738.314
 2048, 25752.002
 2049, 25765.250
 2050, 25778.965
 2051, 25792.483
 2052, 25805.892
 2053, 25819.364
 2054, 25832.796
 2055, 25846.210
 2056, 25859.716
 2057, 25873.147
 2058, 25886.731
 2059, 25900.195
 2060, 25913.742
 2061, 25926.918
 2062, 25940.526
 2063, 25953.651
 2064, 25967.109
 2065, 25980.656
 2066, 25993.935
 2067, 26007.114
 2068, 26020.550
 2069, 26033.684
 2070, 26046.713
 2071, 26060.200
 2072, 26075.853
 2073, 26086.508
 2074, 26100.205
 2075, 26113.248
 2076, 26126.519
 2077, 26139.860
 2078, 26153.206
 2079, 26166.587
 2080, 26179.944
 2081, 26193.352
 2082, 26206.624
 2083, 26220.303
 2084, 26233.643
 2085, 26247.314
 2086, 26261.046
 2087, 26274.606
 2088, 26288.159
 2089, 26302.196
 2090, 26316.066
 2091, 26330.065
 2092, 26343.694
 2093, 26357.663
 2094, 26371.545
 2095, 26385.437
 2096, 26399.230
 2097, 26413.039
 2098, 26426.654
 2099, 26440.598
 2100, 26454.123
 2101, 26467.960
 2102, 26481.634
 2103, 26495.164
 2104, 26508.703
 2105, 26522.454
 2106, 26535.787
 2107, 26549.305
 2108, 26562.750
 2109, 26576.133
 2110, 26589.421
 2111, 26602.752
 2112, 26616.010
 2113, 26629.152
 2114, 26642.555
 2115, 26655.559
 2116, 26668.723
 2117, 26681.909
 2118, 26694.685
 2119, 26707.706
 2120, 26720.646
 2121, 26733.655
 2122, 26746.401
 2123, 26759.299
 2124, 26772.230
 2125, 26785.206
 2126, 26797.812
 2127, 26810.691
 2128, 26823.512
 2129, 26836.494
 2130, 26849.226
 2131, 26862.049
 2132, 26874.679
 2133, 26887.423
 2134, 26900.229
 2135, 26913.650
 2136, 26925.718
 2137, 26938.632
 2138, 26951.188
 2139, 26963.626
 2140, 26976.578
 2141, 26988.643
 2142, 27001.240
 2143, 27013.726
 2144, 27026.106
 2145, 27038.506
 2146, 27051.017
 2147, 27063.323
 2148, 27075.563
 2149, 27087.709
 2150, 27100.012
 2151, 27112.224
 2152, 27124.361
 2153, 27136.818
 2154, 27148.999
 2155, 27161.388
 2156, 27173.536
 2157, 27185.754
 2158, 27198.112
 2159, 27210.268
 2160, 27222.896
 2161, 27234.609
 2162, 27246.905
 2163, 27259.160
 2164, 27271.340
 2165, 27283.482
 2166, 27295.642
 2167, 27307.908
 2168, 27320.174
 2169, 27332.407
 2170, 27344.501
 2171, 27356.675
 2172, 27368.832
 2173, 27381.121
 2174, 27393.064
 2175, 27405.265
 2176, 27417.440
 2177, 27429.591
 2178, 27441.709
 2179, 27453.884
 2180, 27466.116
 2181, 27478.139
 2182, 27490.266
 2183, 27502.678
 2184, 27515.455
 2185, 27544.061
 2186, 27560.243
 2187, 27570.724
 2188, 27580.996
 2189, 27615.508
 2190, 27630.032
 2191, 27641.263
 2192, 27652.641
 2193, 27672.841
 2194, 27690.675
 2195, 27709.657
 2196, 27727.653
 2197, 27740.927
 2198, 27760.579
 2199, 27779.561
 2200, 27796.839
 2201, 27821.704
 2202, 27834.638
 2203, 27847.092
 2204, 27868.748
 2205, 27891.498
 2206, 27904.659
 2207, 27921.951
 2208, 27941.624
 2209, 27959.405
 2210, 27973.727
 2211, 27993.180
 2212, 28009.043
 2213, 28029.878
 2214, 28050.328
 2215, 28065.846
 2216, 28079.681
 2217, 28100.741
 2218, 28119.942
 2219, 28134.839
 2220, 28148.180
 2221, 28172.367
 2222, 28186.361
 2223, 28199.673
 2224, 28218.842
 2225, 28238.103
 2226, 28252.183
 2227, 28269.705
 2228, 28289.078
 2229, 28304.014
 2230, 28320.777
 2231, 28341.608
 2232, 28357.272
 2233, 28372.986
 2234, 28386.187
 2235, 28404.348
 2236, 28424.559
 2237, 28441.438
 2238, 28454.323
 2239, 28471.501
 2240, 28486.035
 2241, 28502.191
 2242, 28517.123
 2243, 28534.165
 2244, 28550.885
 2245, 28566.993
 2246, 28586.421
 2247, 28600.104
 2248, 28616.058
 2249, 28635.744
 2250, 28651.601
 2251, 28664.207
 2252, 28685.570
 2253, 28700.852
 2254, 28712.667
 2255, 28727.948
 2256, 28750.271
 2257, 28761.988
 2258, 28777.140
 2259, 28788.953
 2260, 28803.874
 2261, 28823.922
 2262, 28837.389
 2263, 28848.987
 2264, 28863.946
 2265, 28880.341
 2266, 28892.982
 2267, 28909.269
 2268, 28928.700
 2269, 28940.994
 2270, 28951.839
 2271, 28966.243
 2272, 28982.391
 2273, 28997.597
 2274, 29013.075
 2275, 29033.969
 2276, 29046.519
 2277, 29057.724
 2278, 29071.829
 2279, 29088.105
 2280, 29103.503
 2281, 29117.761
 2282, 29128.729
 2283, 29146.314
 2284, 29163.985
 2285, 29176.434
 2286, 29190.443
 2287, 29205.418
 2288, 29221.608
 2289, 29236.678
 2290, 29248.327
 2291, 29262.064
 2292, 29278.437
 2293, 29291.970
 2294, 29306.246
 2295, 29322.557
 2296, 29337.226
 2297, 29350.728
 2298, 29365.629
 2299, 29380.525
 2300, 29394.707
 2301, 29408.470
 2302, 29424.238
 2303, 29438.125
 2304, 29452.700
 2305, 29468.528
 2306, 29483.184
 2307, 29496.928
 2308, 29512.941
 2309, 29526.019
 2310, 29542.277
 2311, 29555.730
 2312, 29571.346
 2313, 29586.070
 2314, 29600.071
 2315, 29615.809
 2316, 29629.966
 2317, 29643.986
 2318, 29660.258
 2319, 29674.356
 2320, 29688.425
 2321, 29704.437
 2322, 29718.469
 2323, 29733.826
 2324, 29749.530
 2325, 29762.679
 2326, 29779.293
 2327, 29793.046
 2328, 29808.816
 2329, 29823.746
 2330, 29839.092
 2331, 29852.346
 2332, 29868.716
 2333, 29883.365
 2334, 29898.534
 2335, 29913.888
 2336, 29927.114
 2337, 29943.261
 2338, 29958.744
 2339, 29971.637
 2340, 29988.034
 2341, 30001.973
 2342, 30018.038
 2343, 30033.218
 2344, 30047.434
 2345, 30063.013
 2346, 30078.698
 2347, 30093.190
 2348, 30108.878
 2349, 30154.211
 2350, 30171.126
 2351, 30184.513
 2352, 30196.282
 2353, 30215.271
 2354, 30233.029
 2355, 30252.502
 2356, 30270.618
 2357, 30285.679
 2358, 30301.495
 2359, 30318.688
 2360, 30334.962
 2361, 30353.548
 2362, 30370.687
 2363, 30385.121
 2364, 30398.685
 2365, 30415.772
 2366, 30431.910
 2367, 30448.332
 2368, 30464.400
 2369, 30480.215
 2370, 30496.125
 2371, 30512.098
 2372, 30527.505
 2373, 30543.411
 2374, 30558.984
 2375, 30574.145
 2376, 30589.619
 2377, 30605.274
 2378, 30620.884
 2379, 30636.061
 2380, 30651.438
 2381, 30666.779
 2382, 30681.950
 2383, 30697.364
 2384, 30712.669
 2385, 30727.939
 2386, 30743.398
 2387, 30758.774
 2388, 30774.220
 2389, 30789.802
 2390, 30804.919
 2391, 30820.405
 2392, 30835.775
 2393, 30851.329
 2394, 30866.375
 2395, 30882.186
 2396, 30897.386
 2397, 30912.949
 2398, 30928.419
 2399, 30944.127
 2400, 30959.426
 2401, 30975.066
 2402, 30990.430
 2403, 31006.240
 2404, 31021.518
 2405, 31037.191
 2406, 31052.724
 2407, 31068.419
 2408, 31084.012
 2409, 31099.812
 2410, 31115.160
 2411, 31130.859
 2412, 31146.231
 2413, 31161.978
 2414, 31177.306
 2415, 31192.700
 2416, 31208.124
 2417, 31223.743
 2418, 31238.418
 2419, 31253.607
 2420, 31268.831
 2421, 31283.837
 2422, 31298.936
 2423, 31314.145
 2424, 31329.155
 2425, 31344.232
 2426, 31358.763
 2427, 31373.482
 2428, 31388.155
 2429, 31402.718
 2430, 31417.158
 2431, 31431.751
 2432, 31446.112
 2433, 31460.196
 2434, 31474.129
 2435, 31488.346
 2436, 31502.272
 2437, 31516.202
 2438, 31530.094
 2439, 31544.137
 2440, 31558.197
 2441, 31572.527
 2442, 31586.747
 2443, 31600.850
 2444, 31614.923
 2445, 31629.206
 2446, 31643.360
 2447, 31657.446
 2448, 31671.548
 2449, 31685.759
 2450, 31699.967
 2451, 31714.207
 2452, 31728.276
 2453, 31742.686
 2454, 31774.263
 2455, 31788.897
 2456, 31802.325
 2457, 31815.224
 2458, 31828.368
 2459, 31845.027
 2460, 31862.244
 2461, 31875.196
 2462, 31889.033
 2463, 31903.300
 2464, 31917.801
 2465, 31932.739
 2466, 31947.505
 2467, 31962.358
 2468, 31977.171
 2469, 31992.156
 2470, 32007.207
 2471, 32021.980
 2472, 32036.926
 2473, 32051.989
 2474, 32066.577
 2475, 32081.472
 2476, 32096.203
 2477, 32111.045
 2478, 32125.705
 2479, 32140.643
 2480, 32155.322
 2481, 32170.049
 2482, 32184.922
 2483, 32199.440
 2484, 32214.487
 2485, 32229.295
 2486, 32244.260
 2487, 32258.939
 2488, 32273.923
 2489, 32288.519
 2490, 32302.755
 2491, 32318.333
 2492, 32333.558
 2493, 32347.901
 2494, 32363.103
 2495, 32377.815
 2496, 32393.057
 2497, 32407.365
 2498, 32422.561
 2499, 32437.050
 2500, 32452.363
 2501, 32466.769
 2502, 32481.999
 2503, 32495.653
 2504, 32511.551
 2505, 32526.306
 2506, 32541.768
 2507, 32555.333
 2508, 32570.945
 2509, 32585.734
 2510, 32600.581
 2511, 32614.953
 2512, 32629.889
 2513, 32644.513
 2514, 32659.684
 2515, 32674.392
 2516, 32689.578
 2517, 32704.207
 2518, 32719.423
 2519, 32733.804
 2520, 32748.884
 2521, 32763.413
 2522, 32778.467
 2523, 32792.390
 2524, 32808.159
 2525, 32822.764
 2526, 32837.646
 2527, 32852.611
 2528, 32867.459
 2529, 32882.158
 2530, 32897.029
 2531, 32914.886
 2532, 32934.033
 2533, 32948.980
 2534, 32961.218
 2535, 32973.755
 2536, 32990.472
 2537, 33009.040
 2538, 33023.945
 2539, 33036.195
 2540, 33052.546
 2541, 33066.223
 2542, 33082.589
 2543, 33097.008
 2544, 33109.014
 2545, 33126.945
 2546, 33144.680
 2547, 33160.734
 2548, 33172.943
 2549, 33188.979
 2550, 33204.137
 2551, 33216.149
 2552, 33231.705
 2553, 33249.514
 2554, 33263.570
 2555, 33275.687
 2556, 33290.972
 2557, 33306.424
 2558, 33323.234
 2559, 33336.686
 2560, 33350.258
 2561, 33364.690
 2562, 33379.970
 2563, 33394.239
 2564, 33407.534
 2565, 33421.188
 2566, 33436.412
 2567, 33451.083
 2568, 33465.621
 2569, 33479.965
 2570, 33494.530
 2571, 33509.096
 2572, 33523.392
 2573, 33537.805
 2574, 33552.423
 2575, 33566.972
 2576, 33581.298
 2577, 33595.920
 2578, 33610.164
 2579, 33625.309
 2580, 33639.511
 2581, 33653.943
 2582, 33668.586
 2583, 33683.122
 2584, 33697.889
 2585, 33712.266
 2586, 33726.732
 2587, 33741.538
 2588, 33759.418
 2589, 33773.623
 2590, 33790.095
 2591, 33810.205
 2592, 33824.298
 2593, 33888.352
 2594, 33900.785
 2595, 33913.171
 2596, 33926.090
 2597, 33941.019
 2598, 33959.103
 2599, 33974.151
 2600, 33989.941
 2601, 34006.405
 2602, 34021.251
 2603, 34039.884
 2604, 34053.267
 2605, 34065.504
 2606, 34082.802
 2607, 34097.631
 2608, 34112.942
 2609, 34130.609
 2610, 34146.679
 2611, 34164.150
 2612, 34177.246
 2613, 34192.496
 2614, 34207.336
 2615, 34225.591
 2616, 34242.168
 2617, 34258.029
 2618, 34269.969
 2619, 34287.782
 2620, 34304.268
 2621, 34318.888
 2622, 34337.804
 2623, 34350.913
 2624, 34364.843
 2625, 34380.097
 2626, 34396.133
 2627, 34412.270
 2628, 34427.235
 2629, 34442.424
 2630, 34455.837
 2631, 34471.693
 2632, 34489.269
 2633, 34503.396
 2634, 34518.047
 2635, 34535.376
 2636, 34552.322
 2637, 34571.711
 2638, 34585.428
 2639, 34598.306
 2640, 34613.969
 2641, 34628.458
 2642, 34642.516
 2643, 34659.981
 2644, 34678.079
 2645, 34691.788
 2646, 34706.162
 2647, 34719.799
 2648, 34737.157
 2649, 34751.052
 2650, 34765.518
 2651, 34780.593
 2652, 34795.400
 2653, 34810.342
 2654, 34825.367
 2655, 34840.135
 2656, 34855.137
 2657, 34869.653
 2658, 34884.606
 2659, 34899.026
 2660, 34913.886
 2661, 34928.053
 2662, 34942.801
 2663, 34957.001
 2664, 34971.780
 2665, 34986.339
 2666, 35000.545
 2667, 35014.758
 2668, 35029.824
 2669, 35044.027
 2670, 35058.186
 2671, 35073.089
 2672, 35086.998
 2673, 35101.241
 2674, 35116.258
 2675, 35131.012
 2676, 35143.741
 2677, 35158.966
 2678, 35173.702
 2679, 35188.169
 2680, 35202.514
 2681, 35217.150
 2682, 35231.471
 2683, 35245.620
 2684, 35259.949
 2685, 35274.531
 2686, 35288.969
 2687, 35303.132
 2688, 35316.943
 2689, 35331.249
 2690, 35345.168
 2691, 35359.181
 2692, 35373.189
 2693, 35387.188
 2694, 35401.254
 2695, 35415.559
 2696, 35429.018
 2697, 35443.266
 2698, 35457.178
 2699, 35471.398
 2700, 35485.298
 2701, 35499.539
 2702, 35513.535
 2703, 35527.502
 2704, 35541.493
 2705, 35555.546
 2706, 35569.524
 2707, 35583.725
 2708, 35597.789
 2709, 35612.228
 2710, 35626.066
 2711, 35640.412
 2712, 35654.759
 2713, 35668.977
 2714, 35682.622
 2715, 35696.777
 2716, 35711.031
 2717, 35725.193
 2718, 35739.607
 2719, 35753.914
 2720, 35768.037
 2721, 35782.476
 2722, 35797.481
 2723, 35811.720
 2724, 35825.490
 2725, 35839.765
 2726, 35853.717
 2727, 35868.143
 2728, 35882.461
 2729, 35896.701
 2730, 35910.864
 2731, 35925.235
 2732, 35939.487
 2733, 35941.936
 2734, 35971.502
 2735, 35983.940
 2736, 35997.069
 2737, 36005.659
 2738, 36018.580
 2739, 36027.668
 2740, 36043.635
 2741, 36052.168
 2742, 36066.164
 2743, 36076.018
 2744, 36087.388
 2745, 36097.386
 2746, 36112.728
 2747, 36121.015
 2748, 36131.763
 2749, 36141.071
 2750, 36153.307
 2751, 36163.124
 2752, 36175.318
 2753, 36186.510
 2754, 36198.553
 2755, 36207.851
 2756, 36220.415
 2757, 36231.566
 2758, 36242.558
 2759, 36253.767
 2760, 36264.790
 2761, 36275.870
 2762, 36286.999
 2763, 36298.222
 2764, 36309.354
 2765, 36321.004
 2766, 36331.241
 2767, 36343.158
 2768, 36352.940
 2769, 36365.541
 2770, 36374.963
 2771, 36387.366
 2772, 36396.862
 2773, 36409.331
 2774, 36420.356
 2775, 36431.574
 2776, 36442.652
 2777, 36453.768
 2778, 36464.772
 2779, 36476.158
 2780, 36485.733
 2781, 36498.600
 2782, 36508.008
 2783, 36520.357
 2784, 36531.453
 2785, 36542.676
 2786, 36552.118
 2787, 36564.531
 2788, 36575.570
 2789, 36586.724
 2790, 36597.827
 2791, 36608.710
 2792, 36619.854
 2793, 36631.011
 2794, 36642.038
 2795, 36652.908
 2796, 36663.992
 2797, 36675.009
 2798, 36685.817
 2799, 36697.141
 2800, 36706.487
 2801, 36718.986
 2802, 36729.978
 2803, 36740.928
 2804, 36751.770
 2805, 36761.152
 2806, 36772.103
 2807, 36784.483
 2808, 36793.981
 2809, 36804.955
 2810, 36815.478
 2811, 36827.839
 2812, 36837.000
 2813, 36849.465
 2814, 36859.021
 2815, 36874.014
 2816, 36880.341
 2817, 36894.790
 2818, 36902.439
 2819, 36916.127
 2820, 36923.226
 2821, 36936.741
 2822, 36946.060
 2823, 36958.037
 2824, 36967.516
 2825, 36979.715
 2826, 36988.975
 2827, 37001.151
 2828, 37010.454
 2829, 37022.549
 2830, 37031.906
 2831, 37044.075
 2832, 37053.557
 2833, 37065.595
 2834, 37075.144
 2835, 37087.121
 2836, 37096.585
 2837, 37108.800
 2838, 37118.039
 2839, 37130.273
 2840, 37139.708
 2841, 37152.118
 2842, 37160.900
 2843, 37173.220
 2844, 37182.425
 2845, 37194.534
 2846, 37203.919
 2847, 37215.947
 2848, 37225.243
 2849, 37237.289
 2850, 37248.230
 2851, 37258.680
 2852, 37268.075
 2853, 37280.071
 2854, 37289.238
 2855, 37301.161
 2856, 37310.416
 2857, 37322.424
 2858, 37331.631
 2859, 37343.825
 2860, 37352.955
 2861, 37364.878
 2862, 37374.083
 2863, 37386.153
 2864, 37395.352
 2865, 37407.466
 2866, 37416.591
 2867, 37428.647
 2868, 37437.853
 2869, 37474.014
 2870, 37485.372
 2871, 37492.268
 2872, 37500.266
 2873, 37513.853
 2874, 37524.582
 2875, 37536.518
 2876, 37546.198
 2877, 37557.237
 2878, 37567.249
 2879, 37579.532
 2880, 37588.367
 2881, 37600.266
 2882, 37609.451
 2883, 37621.673
 2884, 37630.643
 2885, 37642.667
 2886, 37650.538
 2887, 37663.912
 2888, 37673.218
 2889, 37684.303
 2890, 37694.351
 2891, 37706.837
 2892, 37715.593
 2893, 37727.621
 2894, 37736.863
 2895, 37748.991
 2896, 37758.135
 2897, 37770.118
 2898, 37779.101
 2899, 37791.140
 2900, 37800.144
 2901, 37812.227
 2902, 37821.507
 2903, 37833.519
 2904, 37842.722
 2905, 37853.858
 2906, 37863.820
 2907, 37876.070
 2908, 37885.125
 2909, 37896.985
 2910, 37906.268
 2911, 37918.161
 2912, 37927.289
 2913, 37939.324
 2914, 37948.359
 2915, 37960.285
 2916, 37969.317
 2917, 37981.293
 2918, 37990.364
 2919, 38002.402
 2920, 38011.404
 2921, 38023.331
 2922, 38032.449
 2923, 38044.590
 2924, 38052.696
 2925, 38065.681
 2926, 38074.993
 2927, 38086.800
 2928, 38097.819
 2929, 38106.786
 2930, 38117.072
 2931, 38129.299
 2932, 38138.398
 2933, 38150.376
 2934, 38159.536
 2935, 38172.117
 2936, 38179.225
 2937, 38193.638
 2938, 38200.795
 2939, 38214.403
 2940, 38223.528
 2941, 38234.329
 2942, 38244.780
 2943, 38257.012
 2944, 38266.098
 2945, 38277.004
 2946, 38287.272
 2947, 38299.406
 2948, 38308.732
 2949, 38320.822
 2950, 38330.013
 2951, 38342.040
 2952, 38351.231
 2953, 38363.166
 2954, 38372.352
 2955, 38384.276
 2956, 38393.519
 2957, 38405.464
 2958, 38414.776
 2959, 38426.708
 2960, 38436.032
 2961, 38448.067
 2962, 38457.155
 2963, 38469.329
 2964, 38478.632
 2965, 38490.807
 2966, 38499.944
 2967, 38511.977
 2968, 38521.065
 2969, 38533.206
 2970, 38542.416
 2971, 38554.324
 2972, 38563.534
 2973, 38575.510
 2974, 38586.152
 2975, 38596.860
 2976, 38606.139
 2977, 38618.123
 2978, 38627.310
 2979, 38639.342
 2980, 38648.455
 2981, 38670.002
 2982, 38676.113
 2983, 38685.306
 2984, 38692.442
 2985, 38706.165
 2986, 38715.817
 2987, 38727.517
 2988, 38737.326
 2989, 38748.765
 2990, 38758.756
 2991, 38770.209
 2992, 38780.172
 2993, 38791.514
 2994, 38801.477
 2995, 38812.977
 2996, 38822.944
 2997, 38834.265
 2998, 38844.424
 2999, 38855.725
 3000, 38865.892
 3001, 38877.156
 3002, 38887.223
 3003, 38898.490
 3004, 38908.555
 3005, 38919.938
 3006, 38930.050
 3007, 38941.360
 3008, 38951.371
 3009, 38962.703
 3010, 38972.790
 3011, 38984.147
 3012, 38994.310
 3013, 39005.935
 3014, 39015.778
 3015, 39027.561
 3016, 39037.240
 3017, 39048.881
 3018, 39058.746
 3019, 39070.195
 3020, 39080.158
 3021, 39091.622
 3022, 39101.690
 3023, 39113.096
 3024, 39123.125
 3025, 39134.620
 3026, 39144.547
 3027, 39155.985
 3028, 39166.030
 3029, 39178.003
 3030, 39187.370
 3031, 39199.286
 3032, 39208.818
 3033, 39220.505
 3034, 39230.256
 3035, 39242.055
 3036, 39251.596
 3037, 39263.100
 3038, 39273.172
 3039, 39284.580
 3040, 39294.580
 3041, 39305.975
 3042, 39316.050
 3043, 39327.325
 3044, 39337.456
 3045, 39348.887
 3046, 39358.915
 3047, 39370.327
 3048, 39380.446
 3049, 39391.749
 3050, 39402.875
 3051, 39413.179
 3052, 39423.260
 3053, 39434.729
 3054, 39444.759
 3055, 39456.218
 3056, 39466.223
 3057, 39477.662
 3058, 39487.713
 3059, 39499.581
 3060, 39509.365
 3061, 39521.118
 3062, 39530.800
 3063, 39542.281
 3064, 39552.228
 3065, 39563.906
 3066, 39573.642
 3067, 39585.058
 3068, 39595.026
 3069, 39606.609
 3070, 39616.523
 3071, 39628.038
 3072, 39637.957
 3073, 39649.992
 3074, 39659.483
 3075, 39671.253
 3076, 39680.801
 3077, 39692.444
 3078, 39702.209
 3079, 39713.874
 3080, 39723.632
 3081, 39735.080
 3082, 39745.190
 3083, 39756.528
 3084, 39766.472
 3085, 39778.132
 3086, 39787.908
 3087, 39799.435
 3088, 39809.360
 3089, 39820.942
 3090, 39830.835
 3091, 39842.268
 3092, 39852.259
 3093, 39863.881
 3094, 39873.793
 3095, 39885.333
 3096, 39895.165
 3097, 39906.757
 3098, 39917.768
 3099, 39928.206
 3100, 39938.038
 3101, 39949.677
 3102, 39959.587
 3103, 39970.836
 3104, 39980.839
 3105, 39992.333
 3106, 40002.298
 3107, 40013.771
 3108, 40023.738
 3109, 40035.176
 3110, 40045.107
 3111, 40056.488
 3112, 40066.635
 3113, 40078.165
 3114, 40087.970
 3115, 40099.647
 3116, 40109.493
 3117, 40121.190
 3118, 40130.970
 3119, 40142.837
 3120, 40152.574
 3121, 40164.192
 3122, 40174.062
 3123, 40185.805
 3124, 40195.534
 3125, 40207.093
 3126, 40217.043
 3127, 40228.399
 3128, 40238.399
 3129, 40249.985
 3130, 40259.869
 3131, 40271.353
 3132, 40281.296
 3133, 40292.754
 3134, 40302.719
 3135, 40314.243
 3136, 40324.064
 3137, 40335.575
 3138, 40346.659
 3139, 40357.203
 3140, 40367.031
 3141, 40378.610
 3142, 40388.435
 3143, 40400.209
 3144, 40409.935
 3145, 40421.687
 3146, 40431.363
 3147, 40443.029
 3148, 40452.867
 3149, 40464.248
 3150, 40474.290
 3151, 40485.779
 3152, 40495.719
 3153, 40507.249
 3154, 40517.172
 3155, 40528.753
 3156, 40538.604
 3157, 40550.256
 3158, 40560.101
 3159, 40571.663
 3160, 40581.581
 3161, 40593.325
 3162, 40603.114
 3163, 40614.710
 3164, 40624.585
 3165, 40636.275
 3166, 40646.188
 3167, 40657.739
 3168, 40667.547
 3169, 40679.259
 3170, 40689.050
 3171, 40700.416
 3172, 40710.383
 3173, 40722.043
 3174, 40731.832
 3175, 40743.427
 3176, 40753.298
 3177, 40764.779
 3178, 40774.735
 3179, 40786.217
 3180, 40796.185
 3181, 40807.780
 3182, 40817.645
 3183, 40829.163
 3184, 40839.138
 3185, 40850.783
 3186, 40860.538
 3187, 40872.169
 3188, 40881.955
 3189, 40893.709
 3190, 40903.507
 3191, 40915.123
 3192, 40924.984
 3193, 40936.775
 3194, 40946.518
 3195, 40957.959
 3196, 40967.975
 3197, 40979.440
 3198, 40989.406
 3199, 41001.019
 3200, 41010.939
 3201, 41022.461
 3202, 41032.513
 3203, 41044.061
 3204, 41053.843
 3205, 41065.568
 3206, 41075.250
 3207, 41086.984
 3208, 41096.882
 3209, 41112.349
 3210, 41119.765
 3211, 41131.537
 3212, 41175.757
 3213, 41191.218
 3214, 41202.764
 3215, 41213.289
 3216, 41223.296
 3217, 41237.096
 3218, 41251.950
 3219, 41266.311
 3220, 41276.713
 3221, 41298.422
 3222, 41312.602
 3223, 41323.122
 3224, 41332.907
 3225, 41346.144
 3226, 41364.042
 3227, 41378.094
 3228, 41388.257
 3229, 41398.242
 3230, 41414.315
 3231, 41428.993
 3232, 41439.283
 3233, 41456.591
 3234, 41469.234
 3235, 41479.936
 3236, 41493.495
 3237, 41508.982
 3238, 41521.949
 3239, 41532.865
 3240, 41546.025
 3241, 41563.162
 3242, 41575.830
 3243, 41587.184
 3244, 41599.839
 3245, 41617.243
 3246, 41630.049
 3247, 41641.341
 3248, 41658.231
 3249, 41669.708
 3250, 41679.721
 3251, 41695.429
 3252, 41705.850
 3253, 41723.211
 3254, 41736.682
 3255, 41750.653
 3256, 41762.819
 3257, 41777.031
 3258, 41787.921
 3259, 41803.075
 3260, 41817.571
 3261, 41830.212
 3262, 41840.333
 3263, 41856.767
 3264, 41872.361
 3265, 41885.154
 3266, 41895.049
 3267, 41908.639
 3268, 41921.440
 3269, 41939.603
 3270, 41950.363
 3271, 41973.910
 3272, 41987.101
 3273, 41998.752
 3274, 42009.963
 3275, 42021.322
 3276, 42036.368
 3277, 42053.578
 3278, 42066.359
 3279, 42077.859
 3280, 42092.536
 3281, 42105.460
 3282, 42118.893
 3283, 42132.307
 3284, 42146.105
 3285, 42161.280
 3286, 42172.975
 3287, 42186.326
 3288, 42200.101
 3289, 42213.466
 3290, 42223.765
 3291, 42239.701
 3292, 42249.879
 3293, 42263.233
 3294, 42276.796
 3295, 42289.775
 3296, 42300.667
 3297, 42332.096
 3298, 42343.321
 3299, 42354.015
 3300, 42362.251
 3301, 42377.457
 3302, 42386.965
 3303, 42407.094
 3304, 42415.504
 3305, 42429.860
 3306, 42439.745
 3307, 42457.188
 3308, 42467.678
 3309, 42482.917
 3310, 42491.376
 3311, 42508.198
 3312, 42516.959
 3313, 42536.205
 3314, 42544.598
 3315, 42557.831
 3316, 42567.369
 3317, 42584.153
 3318, 42594.719
 3319, 42609.322
 3320, 42618.317
 3321, 42635.607
 3322, 42644.135
 3323, 42660.520
 3324, 42670.469
 3325, 42684.815
 3326, 42694.554
 3327, 42711.493
 3328, 42722.850
 3329, 42737.202
 3330, 42745.414
 3331, 42760.077
 3332, 42769.760
 3333, 42785.258
 3334, 42794.138
 3335, 42810.046
 3336, 42818.863
 3337, 42834.628
 3338, 42843.821
 3339, 42857.712
 3340, 42869.861
 3341, 42882.361
 3342, 42894.554
 3343, 42907.490
 3344, 42919.349
 3345, 42933.018
 3346, 42944.385
 3347, 42956.792
 3348, 42969.326
 3349, 42982.379
 3350, 42994.298
 3351, 43006.936
 3352, 43018.953
 3353, 43032.953
 3354, 43043.855
 3355, 43056.676
 3356, 43068.568
 3357, 43081.448
 3358, 43093.684
 3359, 43107.510
 3360, 43118.276
 3361, 43131.049
 3362, 43143.117
 3363, 43155.808
 3364, 43167.990
 3365, 43181.824
 3366, 43191.286
 3367, 43206.797
 3368, 43217.675
 3369, 43230.268
 3370, 43242.401
 3371, 43256.665
 3372, 43267.245
 3373, 43280.686
 3374, 43292.169
 3375, 43305.291
 3376, 43316.909
 3377, 43330.575
 3378, 43341.897
 3379, 43354.425
 3380, 43366.527
 3381, 43380.245
 3382, 43391.676
 3383, 43404.250
 3384, 43416.291
 3385, 43430.361
 3386, 43441.076
 3387, 43453.788
 3388, 43481.068
 3389, 43492.203
 3390, 43502.121
 3391, 43513.515
 3392, 43525.576
 3393, 43541.454
 3394, 43551.474
 3395, 43565.695
 3396, 43578.862
 3397, 43591.396
 3398, 43602.125
 3399, 43613.015
 3400, 43625.764
 3401, 43637.761
 3402, 43649.724
 3403, 43662.660
 3404, 43674.437
 3405, 43687.052
 3406, 43698.856
 3407, 43711.091
 3408, 43723.283
 3409, 43735.410
 3410, 43747.717
 3411, 43759.929
 3412, 43772.185
 3413, 43784.450
 3414, 43796.675
 3415, 43809.283
 3416, 43821.296
 3417, 43833.488
 3418, 43845.700
 3419, 43858.042
 3420, 43870.470
 3421, 43885.565
 3422, 43895.750
 3423, 43911.228
 3424, 43921.727
 3425, 43931.720
 3426, 43944.997
 3427, 43957.457
 3428, 43969.652
 3429, 43981.984
 3430, 43994.212
 3431, 44006.490
 3432, 44018.713
 3433, 44031.339
 3434, 44043.497
 3435, 44055.907
 3436, 44068.098
 3437, 44080.381
 3438, 44092.744
 3439, 44105.026
 3440, 44117.248
 3441, 44129.533
 3442, 44141.974
 3443, 44154.236
 3444, 44166.495
 3445, 44179.100
 3446, 44191.349
 3447, 44203.527
 3448, 44215.772
 3449, 44228.188
 3450, 44240.563
 3451, 44252.843
 3452, 44265.125
 3453, 44277.504
 3454, 44289.830
 3455, 44302.202
 3456, 44315.732
 3457, 44327.527
 3458, 44341.182
 3459, 44353.802
 3460, 44363.396
 3461, 44377.291
 3462, 44389.724
 3463, 44402.156
 3464, 44414.610
 3465, 44427.043
 3466, 44439.485
 3467, 44451.875
 3468, 44464.193
 3469, 44476.576
 3470, 44489.030
 3471, 44501.561
 3472, 44513.910
 3473, 44526.289
 3474, 44538.678
 3475, 44551.284
 3476, 44563.550
 3477, 44576.026
 3478, 44588.307
 3479, 44600.794
 3480, 44613.130
 3481, 44625.411
 3482, 44637.891
 3483, 44650.254
 3484, 44662.530
 3485, 44674.882
 3486, 44687.226
 3487, 44699.552
 3488, 44712.112
 3489, 44724.459
 3490, 44736.757
 3491, 44749.113
 3492, 44761.596
 3493, 44773.907
 3494, 44787.446
 3495, 44798.985
 3496, 44813.833
 3497, 44825.443
 3498, 44838.092
 3499, 44851.134
 3500, 44863.503
 3501, 44875.897
 3502, 44887.975
 3503, 44900.290
 3504, 44912.587
 3505, 44924.970
 3506, 44937.096
 3507, 44949.617
 3508, 44961.774
 3509, 44973.956
 3510, 44986.238
 3511, 44998.575
 3512, 45010.891
 3513, 45023.271
 3514, 45035.340
 3515, 45047.589
 3516, 45062.452
 3517, 45073.784
 3518, 45086.773
 3519, 45099.219
 3520, 45113.273
 3521, 45125.759
 3522, 45140.003
 3523, 45151.574
 3524, 45163.373
 3525, 45176.960
 3526, 45189.949
 3527, 45202.861
 3528, 45216.684
 3529, 45228.787
 3530, 45241.269
 3531, 45254.527
 3532, 45266.777
 3533, 45280.036
 3534, 45293.582
 3535, 45304.716
 3536, 45319.669
 3537, 45332.915
 3538, 45344.138
 3539, 45358.192
 3540, 45371.384
 3541, 45384.664
 3542, 45396.454
 3543, 45411.384
 3544, 45423.153
 3545, 45437.370
 3546, 45451.382
 3547, 45462.138
 3548, 45476.624
 3549, 45490.424
 3550, 45503.068
 3551, 45516.373
 3552, 45530.968
 3553, 45541.671
 3554, 45556.361
 3555, 45569.702
 3556, 45582.991
 3557, 45596.333
 3558, 45611.320
 3559, 45622.947
 3560, 45636.676
 3561, 45650.293
 3562, 45663.637
 3563, 45677.213
 3564, 45692.067
 3565, 45703.548
 3566, 45717.835
 3567, 45731.438
 3568, 45745.060
 3569, 45758.570
 3570, 45772.957
 3571, 45785.613
 3572, 45799.322
 3573, 45812.988
 3574, 45826.434
 3575, 45840.166
 3576, 45855.013
 3577, 45866.185
 3578, 45881.132
 3579, 45895.005
 3580, 45908.312
 3581, 45922.208
 3582, 45936.487
 3583, 45949.317
 3584, 45963.206
 3585, 45976.908
 3586, 45990.657
 3587, 46004.405
 3588, 46019.475
 3589, 46030.905
 3590, 46045.766
 3591, 46059.659
 3592, 46073.552
 3593, 46087.586
 3594, 46102.647
 3595, 46115.778
 3596, 46129.723
 3597, 46143.515
 3598, 46157.542
 3599, 46171.532
 3600, 46187.069
 3601, 46216.148
 3602, 46231.253
 3603, 46241.440
 3604, 46254.251
 3605, 46272.432
 3606, 46285.841
 3607, 46304.067
 3608, 46320.512
 3609, 46333.398
 3610, 46353.270
 3611, 46363.522
 3612, 46377.732
 3613, 46394.604
 3614, 46408.856
 3615, 46424.079
 3616, 46440.380
 3617, 46452.988
 3618, 46469.633
 3619, 46483.412
 3620, 46498.639
 3621, 46516.172
 3622, 46532.391
 3623, 46544.438
 3624, 46559.673
 3625, 46573.187
 3626, 46588.690
 3627, 46602.068
 3628, 46619.442
 3629, 46634.352
 3630, 46649.428
 3631, 46661.920
 3632, 46674.056
 3633, 46688.462
 3634, 46702.805
 3635, 46716.581
 3636, 46731.052
 3637, 46744.607
 3638, 46759.154
 3639, 46772.954
 3640, 46787.239
 3641, 46801.005
 3642, 46815.225
 3643, 46828.751
 3644, 46843.177
 3645, 46856.725
 3646, 46870.970
 3647, 46884.506
 3648, 46898.830
 3649, 46912.453
 3650, 46926.637
 3651, 46940.280
 3652, 46954.593
 3653, 46968.242
 3654, 46982.659
 3655, 46996.353
 3656, 47012.949
 3657, 47024.968
 3658, 47041.472
 3659, 47056.454
 3660, 47071.102
 3661, 47085.432
 3662, 47100.234
 3663, 47114.270
 3664, 47128.537
 3665, 47143.494
 3666, 47157.406
 3667, 47171.669
 3668, 47186.871
 3669, 47200.308
 3670, 47215.238
 3671, 47229.532
 3672, 47244.528
 3673, 47258.404
 3674, 47273.411
 3675, 47287.288
 3676, 47302.129
 3677, 47316.293
 3678, 47331.246
 3679, 47345.150
 3680, 47359.860
 3681, 47373.775
 3682, 47388.378
 3683, 47402.516
 3684, 47419.699
 3685, 47433.593
 3686, 47449.030
 3687, 47463.096
 3688, 47476.442
 3689, 47492.342
 3690, 47508.508
 3691, 47521.576
 3692, 47538.258
 3693, 47550.686
 3694, 47566.990
 3695, 47583.500
 3696, 47597.538
 3697, 47612.523
 3698, 47628.692
 3699, 47641.930
 3700, 47659.171
 3701, 47673.517
 3702, 47688.072
 3703, 47704.955
 3704, 47720.153
 3705, 47733.654
 3706, 47752.641
 3707, 47764.092
 3708, 47781.691
 3709, 47796.936
 3710, 47812.806
 3711, 47830.870
 3712, 47843.751
 3713, 47859.587
 3714, 47875.424
 3715, 47890.565
 3716, 47908.426
 3717, 47922.413
 3718, 47939.029
 3719, 47954.525
 3720, 47970.843
 3721, 47988.223
 3722, 48002.724
 3723, 48019.067
 3724, 48035.555
 3725, 48051.220
 3726, 48068.980
 3727, 48110.047
 3728, 48124.438
 3729, 48135.991
 3730, 48146.911
 3731, 48163.740
 3732, 48180.571
 3733, 48192.471
 3734, 48209.812
 3735, 48230.697
 3736, 48242.630
 3737, 48257.829
 3738, 48275.759
 3739, 48287.506
 3740, 48302.387
 3741, 48320.459
 3742, 48336.483
 3743, 48351.244
 3744, 48367.525
 3745, 48381.189
 3746, 48397.655
 3747, 48413.401
 3748, 48429.127
 3749, 48445.263
 3750, 48461.408
 3751, 48476.629
 3752, 48491.104
 3753, 48504.349
 3754, 48521.505
 3755, 48536.256
 3756, 48554.276
 3757, 48567.163
 3758, 48583.966
 3759, 48598.819
 3760, 48614.580
 3761, 48631.448
 3762, 48643.897
 3763, 48661.335
 3764, 48676.774
 3765, 48691.606
 3766, 48708.901
 3767, 48722.395
 3768, 48738.748
 3769, 48752.160
 3770, 48769.199
 3771, 48786.369
 3772, 48799.999
 3773, 48815.355
 3774, 48831.437
 3775, 48845.896
 3776, 48863.046
 3777, 48876.315
 3778, 48892.581
 3779, 48907.106
 3780, 48922.728
 3781, 48938.914
 3782, 48952.949
 3783, 48968.131
 3784, 48983.700
 3785, 48998.003
 3786, 49013.530
 3787, 49028.065
 3788, 49043.418
 3789, 49057.687
 3790, 49073.161
 3791, 49087.634
 3792, 49102.980
 3793, 49117.396
 3794, 49132.769
 3795, 49146.975
 3796, 49162.245
 3797, 49176.443
 3798, 49191.689
 3799, 49206.047
 3800, 49221.531
 3801, 49233.928
 3802, 49250.748
 3803, 49264.908
 3804, 49280.105
 3805, 49294.692
 3806, 49309.729
 3807, 49322.487
 3808, 49339.083
 3809, 49353.440
 3810, 49368.480
 3811, 49382.835
 3812, 49398.008
 3813, 49410.768
 3814, 49427.389
 3815, 49441.787
 3816, 49456.794
 3817, 49471.267
 3818, 49486.338
 3819, 49500.527
 3820, 49515.654
 3821, 49529.846
 3822, 49544.811
 3823, 49559.282
 3824, 49574.352
 3825, 49589.302
 3826, 49604.714
 3827, 49617.179
 3828, 49633.858
 3829, 49648.172
 3830, 49663.306
 3831, 49677.459
 3832, 49692.681
 3833, 49706.743
 3834, 49721.863
 3835, 49736.204
 3836, 49751.244
 3837, 49765.280
 3838, 49780.369
 3839, 49794.568
 3840, 49809.629
 3841, 49824.879
 3842, 49838.971
 3843, 49854.120
 3844, 49868.050
 3845, 49880.663
 3846, 49896.221
 3847, 49910.874
 3848, 49925.810
 3849, 49937.914
 3850, 49953.972
 3851, 49967.864
 3852, 49982.408
 3853, 49996.770
 3854, 50011.099
 3855, 50025.500
 3856, 50039.889
 3857, 50053.897
 3858, 50068.382
 3859, 50082.598
 3860, 50097.219
 3861, 50111.394
 3862, 50126.320
 3863, 50138.354
 3864, 50154.375
 3865, 50168.567
 3866, 50183.179
 3867, 50197.451
 3868, 50212.238
 3869, 50226.140
 3870, 50240.725
 3871, 50255.027
 3872, 50269.439
 3873, 50283.953
 3874, 50298.726
 3875, 50313.192
 3876, 50327.868
 3877, 50340.701
 3878, 50357.106
 3879, 50369.676
 3880, 50385.753
 3881, 50400.004
 3882, 50414.880
 3883, 50429.053
 3884, 50443.870
 3885, 50458.041
 3886, 50473.071
 3887, 50487.246
 3888, 50502.333
 3889, 50516.572
 3890, 50531.674
 3891, 50545.920
 3892, 50561.034
 3893, 50575.283
 3894, 50590.259
 3895, 50604.766
 3896, 50619.754
 3897, 50634.357
 3898, 50649.469
 3899, 50663.692
 3900, 50678.845
 3901, 50693.406
 3902, 50708.609
 3903, 50722.922
 3904, 50738.214
 3905, 50752.607
 3906, 50767.784
 3907, 50782.490
 3908, 50797.538
 3909, 50812.049
 3910, 50827.100
 3911, 50841.103
 3912, 50856.222
 3913, 50870.538
 3914, 50885.713
 3915, 50900.077
 3916, 50915.222
 3917, 50929.413
 3918, 50944.684
 3919, 50959.246
 3920, 50974.281
 3921, 50988.566
 3922, 51003.779
 3923, 51018.316
 3924, 51033.701
 3925, 51048.438
 3926, 51063.402
 3927, 51077.826
 3928, 51093.229
 3929, 51107.424
 3930, 51122.575
 3931, 51136.914
 3932, 51152.081
 3933, 51167.068
 3934, 51182.098
 3935, 51196.311
 3936, 51211.251
 3937, 51225.742
 3938, 51240.551
 3939, 51254.905
 3940, 51269.690
 3941, 51283.951
 3942, 51299.035
 3943, 51313.149
 3944, 51327.762
 3945, 51342.204
 3946, 51356.620
 3947, 51370.666
 3948, 51385.359
 3949, 51399.449
 3950, 51414.227
 3951, 51428.315
 3952, 51443.069
 3953, 51457.158
 3954, 51472.046
 3955, 51486.829
 3956, 51501.867
 3957, 51515.490
 3958, 51530.383
 3959, 51544.113
 3960, 51558.590
 3961, 51572.656
 3962, 51587.559
 3963, 51601.749
 3964, 51616.533
 3965, 51630.745
 3966, 51645.643
 3967, 51659.719
 3968, 51674.883
 3969, 51689.099
 3970, 51704.190
 3971, 51718.393
 3972, 51733.505
 3973, 51747.888
 3974, 51763.231
 3975, 51777.557
 3976, 51792.746
 3977, 51807.096
 3978, 51822.484
 3979, 51836.699
 3980, 51852.208
 3981, 51866.428
 3982, 51881.760
 3983, 51896.051
 3984, 51911.283
 3985, 51925.728
 3986, 51940.821
 3987, 51954.970
 3988, 51970.413
 3989, 51984.454
 3990, 51999.526
 3991, 52013.702
 3992, 52028.850
 3993, 52043.111
 3994, 52058.101
 3995, 52072.306
 3996, 52087.139
 3997, 52101.193
 3998, 52116.159
 3999, 52130.199
 4000, 52145.075
 4001, 52158.970
 4002, 52173.986
 4003, 52205.438
 4004, 52217.511
 4005, 52228.775
 4006, 52237.891
 4007, 52257.716
 4008, 52271.416
 4009, 52288.287
 4010, 52300.352
 4011, 52315.691
 4012, 52329.445
 4013, 52344.692
 4014, 52358.644
 4015, 52370.897
 4016, 52386.363
 4017, 52399.845
 4018, 52413.644
 4019, 52427.868
 4020, 52441.954
 4021, 52455.924
 4022, 52470.147
 4023, 52485.135
 4024, 52500.290
 4025, 52514.270
 4026, 52528.622
 4027, 52542.962
 4028, 52557.501
 4029, 52571.334
 4030, 52585.547
 4031, 52599.767
 4032, 52613.799
 4033, 52627.876
 4034, 52642.062
 4035, 52656.016
 4036, 52670.094
 4037, 52684.192
 4038, 52698.299
 4039, 52712.452
 4040, 52726.471
 4041, 52740.542
 4042, 52754.543
 4043, 52768.637
 4044, 52782.830
 4045, 52796.916
 4046, 52811.734
 4047, 52826.269
 4048, 52840.473
 4049, 52854.566
 4050, 52868.993
 4051, 52883.340
 4052, 52897.398
 4053, 52912.081
 4054, 52925.949
 4055, 52940.128
 4056, 52954.147
 4057, 52968.302
 4058, 52982.321
 4059, 52996.406
 4060, 53010.523
 4061, 53024.479
 4062, 53038.469
 4063, 53052.647
 4064, 53066.587
 4065, 53080.772
 4066, 53094.741
 4067, 53108.904
 4068, 53122.981
 4069, 53137.046
 4070, 53151.298
 4071, 53165.178
 4072, 53179.305
 4073, 53193.438
 4074, 53207.437
 4075, 53221.948
 4076, 53235.612
 4077, 53249.795
 4078, 53263.746
 4079, 53277.886
 4080, 53291.986
 4081, 53306.005
 4082, 53320.146
 4083, 53334.170
 4084, 53348.416
 4085, 53362.364
 4086, 53376.340
 4087, 53390.527
 4088, 53404.415
 4089, 53418.625
 4090, 53432.566
 4091, 53446.624
 4092, 53460.739
 4093, 53474.593
 4094, 53488.641
 4095, 53502.751
 4096, 53516.772
 4097, 53531.028
 4098, 53544.976
 4099, 53559.050
 4100, 53573.627
 4101, 53588.363
 4102, 53602.400
 4103, 53616.885
 4104, 53631.185
 4105, 53645.725
 4106, 53659.868
 4107, 53674.335
 4108, 53688.320
 4109, 53702.683
 4110, 53716.659
 4111, 53730.821
 4112, 53744.911
 4113, 53759.124
 4114, 53773.231
 4115, 53787.395
 4116, 53801.622
 4117, 53815.694
 4118, 53829.802
 4119, 53844.011
 4120, 53858.189
 4121, 53872.486
 4122, 53886.507
 4123, 53900.667
 4124, 53914.892
 4125, 53928.954
 4126, 53943.039
 4127, 53957.237
 4128, 53971.407
 4129, 53985.562
 4130, 53999.607
 4131, 54013.918
 4132, 54028.140
 4133, 54042.258
 4134, 54056.349
 4135, 54070.588
 4136, 54084.715
 4137, 54098.987
 4138, 54113.074
 4139, 54127.295
 4140, 54141.493
 4141, 54155.617
 4142, 54169.718
 4143, 54184.101
 4144, 54218.508
 4145, 54233.002
 4146, 54243.891
 4147, 54255.366
 4148, 54271.181
 4149, 54284.983
 4150, 54302.673
 4151, 54318.335
 4152, 54330.144
 4153, 54347.510
 4154, 54364.248
 4155, 54383.746
 4156, 54396.457
 4157, 54411.729
 4158, 54428.528
 4159, 54447.265
 4160, 54459.080
 4161, 54476.775
 4162, 54492.675
 4163, 54511.789
 4164, 54526.972
 4165, 54543.982
 4166, 54557.707
 4167, 54573.109
 4168, 54589.093
 4169, 54605.375
 4170, 54621.226
 4171, 54637.259
 4172, 54653.425
 4173, 54669.571
 4174, 54686.075
 4175, 54702.356
 4176, 54718.777
 4177, 54734.991
 4178, 54751.055
 4179, 54767.433
 4180, 54783.753
 4181, 54800.365
 4182, 54816.460
 4183, 54832.931
 4184, 54849.304
 4185, 54865.466
 4186, 54881.958
 4187, 54898.464
 4188, 54914.707
 4189, 54931.281
 4190, 54947.569
 4191, 54964.013
 4192, 54980.375
 4193, 54997.107
 4194, 55013.436
 4195, 55030.288
 4196, 55046.459
 4197, 55063.192
 4198, 55079.595
 4199, 55096.401
 4200, 55112.873
 4201, 55129.626
 4202, 55146.193
 4203, 55163.009
 4204, 55179.384
 4205, 55196.141
 4206, 55212.599
 4207, 55229.309
 4208, 55245.997
 4209, 55262.780
 4210, 55279.226
 4211, 55295.955
 4212, 55312.601
 4213, 55329.475
 4214, 55345.671
 4215, 55362.409
 4216, 55379.101
 4217, 55395.931
 4218, 55412.636
 4219, 55429.307
 4220, 55445.969
 4221, 55462.733
 4222, 55479.362
 4223, 55496.119
 4224, 55512.824
 4225, 55529.601
 4226, 55545.979
 4227, 55562.598
 4228, 55579.117
 4229, 55595.566
 4230, 55612.109
 4231, 55628.465
 4232, 55644.800
 4233, 55661.317
 4234, 55677.647
 4235, 55694.035
 4236, 55710.433
 4237, 55726.804
 4238, 55743.047
 4239, 55759.233
 4240, 55775.421
 4241, 55791.528
 4242, 55807.597
 4243, 55823.589
 4244, 55839.746
 4245, 55855.827
 4246, 55872.098
 4247, 55888.247
 4248, 55904.254
 4249, 55920.425
 4250, 55936.427
 4251, 55952.583
 4252, 55968.633
 4253, 55984.693
 4254, 56000.789
 4255, 56016.801
 4256, 56032.942
 4257, 56048.970
 4258, 56065.017
 4259, 56081.238
 4260, 56097.271
 4261, 56113.470
 4262, 56129.613
 4263, 56145.579
 4264, 56161.830
 4265, 56177.757
 4266, 56193.969
 4267, 56210.117
 4268, 56226.518
 4269, 56242.299
 4270, 56258.437
 4271, 56274.768
 4272, 56290.592
 4273, 56306.619
 4274, 56322.653
 4275, 56338.822
 4276, 56355.175
 4277, 56371.340
 4278, 56387.801
 4279, 56403.766
 4280, 56420.172
 4281, 56436.082
 4282, 56452.866
 4283, 56468.716
 4284, 56485.214
 4285, 56501.093
 4286, 56516.952
 4287, 56533.131
 4288, 56549.195
 4289, 56565.429
 4290, 56581.476
 4291, 56597.446
 4292, 56613.712
 4293, 56629.623
 4294, 56645.860
 4295, 56661.995
 4296, 56677.998
 4297, 56694.006
 4298, 56710.177
 4299, 56726.255
 4300, 56742.460
 4301, 56758.651
 4302, 56774.768
 4303, 56791.083
 4304, 56807.084
 4305, 56823.408
 4306, 56839.518
 4307, 56855.574
 4308, 56871.871
 4309, 56887.730
 4310, 56904.031
 4311, 56920.037
 4312, 56936.036
 4313, 56952.218
 4314, 56968.190
 4315, 56984.542
 4316, 57000.568
 4317, 57016.575
 4318, 57032.770
 4319, 57048.750
 4320, 57064.870
 4321, 57080.999
 4322, 57097.150
 4323, 57113.138
 4324, 57129.114
 4325, 57145.332
 4326, 57161.544
 4327, 57177.495
 4328, 57193.580
 4329, 57209.844
 4330, 57226.060
 4331, 57242.216
 4332, 57258.129
 4333, 57274.557
 4334, 57290.388
 4335, 57306.597
 4336, 57322.777
 4337, 57338.998
 4338, 57355.177
 4339, 57371.337
 4340, 57387.376
 4341, 57403.616
 4342, 57420.295
 4343, 57436.028
 4344, 57452.611
 4345, 57468.507
 4346, 57484.546
 4347, 57500.729
 4348, 57516.878
 4349, 57533.034
 4350, 57549.045
 4351, 57565.172
 4352, 57581.409
 4353, 57597.345
 4354, 57613.497
 4355, 57629.665
 4356, 57645.922
 4357, 57662.050
 4358, 57678.158
 4359, 57694.401
 4360, 57710.488
 4361, 57726.850
 4362, 57742.928
 4363, 57759.114
 4364, 57775.267
 4365, 57792.026
 4366, 57807.787
 4367, 57824.514
 4368, 57840.329
 4369, 57856.190
 4370, 57872.409
 4371, 57888.512
 4372, 57904.653
 4373, 57920.704
 4374, 57936.768
 4375, 57952.904
 4376, 57969.033
 4377, 57985.115
 4378, 58001.171
 4379, 58017.382
 4380, 58033.515
 4381, 58049.566
 4382, 58065.584
 4383, 58081.812
 4384, 58097.910
 4385, 58114.207
 4386, 58130.264
 4387, 58146.500
 4388, 58162.646
 4389, 58178.816
 4390, 58195.684
 4391, 58211.781
 4392, 58226.443
 4393, 58241.535
 4394, 58255.899
 4395, 58270.758
 4396, 58285.908
 4397, 58301.264
 4398, 58316.284
 4399, 58331.602
 4400, 58346.506
 4401, 58361.936
 4402, 58377.033
 4403, 58392.282
 4404, 58407.466
 4405, 58422.956
 4406, 58437.945
 4407, 58453.255
 4408, 58468.458
 4409, 58483.664
 4410, 58498.851
 4411, 58514.158
 4412, 58529.140
 4413, 58544.462
 4414, 58559.647
 4415, 58574.972
 4416, 58590.396
 4417, 58605.374
 4418, 58620.560
 4419, 58635.861
 4420, 58651.112
 4421, 58666.304
 4422, 58681.570
 4423, 58696.667
 4424, 58711.894
 4425, 58727.088
 4426, 58742.182
 4427, 58757.542
 4428, 58772.602
 4429, 58787.942
 4430, 58802.939
 4431, 58818.246
 4432, 58833.396
 4433, 58848.739
 4434, 58863.837
 4435, 58879.382
 4436, 58894.067
 4437, 58909.350
 4438, 58924.126
 4439, 58939.551
 4440, 58954.281
 4441, 58969.619
 4442, 58984.896
 4443, 59000.370
 4444, 59015.391
 4445, 59030.733
 4446, 59045.852
 4447, 59061.186
 4448, 59076.186
 4449, 59091.395
 4450, 59106.204
 4451, 59121.570
 4452, 59136.791
 4453, 59151.928
 4454, 59166.857
 4455, 59182.320
 4456, 59197.411
 4457, 59212.927
 4458, 59227.968
 4459, 59243.184
 4460, 59258.271
 4461, 59273.485
 4462, 59288.691
 4463, 59304.105
 4464, 59319.097
 4465, 59334.542
 4466, 59349.343
 4467, 59364.622
 4468, 59379.538
 4469, 59394.697
 4470, 59410.106
 4471, 59425.218
 4472, 59440.355
 4473, 59455.721
 4474, 59471.065
 4475, 59486.275
 4476, 59501.823
 4477, 59539.356
 4478, 59552.528
 4479, 59565.164
 4480, 59576.959
 4481, 59596.325
 4482, 59613.783
 4483, 59633.500
 4484, 59647.280
 4485, 59667.436
 4486, 59682.875
 4487, 59700.390
 4488, 59718.991
 4489, 59738.592
 4490, 59757.443
 4491, 59793.160
 4492, 59808.745
 4493, 59823.141
 4494, 59837.469
 4495, 59861.737
 4496, 59885.062
 4497, 59911.080
 4498, 59929.308
 4499, 59952.084
 4500, 59972.385
 4501, 60000.313
 4502, 60020.676
 4503, 60051.803
 4504, 60069.863
 4505, 60085.746
 4506, 60111.021
 4507, 60135.562
 4508, 60158.956
 4509, 60181.438
 4510, 60205.075
 4511, 60231.287
 4512, 60247.872
 4513, 60271.735
 4514, 60298.216
 4515, 60319.345
 4516, 60340.673
 4517, 60361.704
 4518, 60381.465
 4519, 60401.205
 4520, 60423.762
 4521, 60442.854
 4522, 60460.611
 4523, 60483.034
 4524, 60504.525
 4525, 60525.680
 4526, 60546.805
 4527, 60568.208
 4528, 60589.543
 4529, 60611.189
 4530, 60632.914
 4531, 60654.869
 4532, 60676.470
 4533, 60698.637
 4534, 60723.406
 4535, 60746.244
 4536, 60769.800
 4537, 60789.649
 4538, 60812.587
 4539, 60834.714
 4540, 60856.996
 4541, 60879.771
 4542, 60902.400
 4543, 60925.294
 4544, 60947.670
 4545, 60970.371
 4546, 60992.898
 4547, 61015.313
 4548, 61038.065
 4549, 61060.861
 4550, 61083.891
 4551, 61106.298
 4552, 61129.057
 4553, 61151.234
 4554, 61173.899
 4555, 61196.385
 4556, 61219.002
 4557, 61241.980
 4558, 61264.718
 4559, 61287.735
 4560, 61310.411
 4561, 61333.304
 4562, 61356.254
 4563, 61378.987
 4564, 61402.055
 4565, 61425.072
 4566, 61447.954
 4567, 61471.023
 4568, 61493.984
 4569, 61516.935
 4570, 61539.901
 4571, 61562.911
 4572, 61585.633
 4573, 61608.458
 4574, 61631.433
 4575, 61654.389
 4576, 61677.069
 4577, 61700.217
 4578, 61722.923
 4579, 61745.775
 4580, 61768.664
 4581, 61791.695
 4582, 61814.686
 4583, 61837.601
 4584, 61860.806
 4585, 61883.926
 4586, 61906.791
 4587, 61930.083
 4588, 61952.924
 4589, 61975.848
 4590, 61998.572
 4591, 62021.077
 4592, 62043.732
 4593, 62065.841
 4594, 62088.284
 4595, 62110.079
 4596, 62131.466
 4597, 62152.644
 4598, 62173.510
 4599, 62194.712
 4600, 62215.310
 4601, 62236.239
 4602, 62256.854
 4603, 62277.707
 4604, 62299.855
 4605, 62319.443
 4606, 62339.980
 4607, 62360.637
 4608, 62381.467
 4609, 62402.468
 4610, 62423.052
 4611, 62444.069
 4612, 62464.792
 4613, 62485.552
 4614, 62507.251
 4615, 62528.397
 4616, 62549.511
 4617, 62569.679
 4618, 62591.188
 4619, 62611.265
 4620, 62632.678
 4621, 62653.594
 4622, 62674.170
 4623, 62695.418
 4624, 62715.781
 4625, 62736.893
 4626, 62757.706
 4627, 62778.463
 4628, 62799.480
 4629, 62820.094
 4630, 62840.827
 4631, 62861.212
 4632, 62881.801
 4633, 62902.517
 4634, 62923.241
 4635, 62944.563
 4636, 62965.353
 4637, 62986.548
 4638, 63006.808
 4639, 63027.673
 4640, 63048.374
 4641, 63069.473
 4642, 63090.235
 4643, 63111.168
 4644, 63131.812
 4645, 63152.643
 4646, 63173.055
 4647, 63193.924
 4648, 63214.508
 4649, 63235.280
 4650, 63255.928
 4651, 63276.956
 4652, 63297.257
 4653, 63318.117
 4654, 63338.375
 4655, 63359.019
 4656, 63379.299
 4657, 63399.841
 4658, 63420.196
 4659, 63440.836
 4660, 63461.255
 4661, 63482.019
 4662, 63502.403
 4663, 63522.980
 4664, 63543.432
 4665, 63564.159
 4666, 63584.801
 4667, 63605.150
 4668, 63625.646
 4669, 63645.990
 4670, 63667.052
 4671, 63686.818
 4672, 63707.224
 4673, 63727.787
 4674, 63748.137
 4675, 63768.861
 4676, 63788.858
 4677, 63809.341
 4678, 63829.529
 4679, 63849.830
 4680, 63870.442
 4681, 63891.009
 4682, 63911.080
 4683, 63931.201
 4684, 63951.540
 4685, 63972.066
 4686, 63992.202
 4687, 64012.496
 4688, 64032.682
 4689, 64052.975
 4690, 64073.134
 4691, 64093.478
 4692, 64113.701
 4693, 64134.222
 4694, 64154.264
 4695, 64174.808
 4696, 64195.175
 4697, 64215.786
 4698, 64235.968
 4699, 64256.447
 4700, 64276.787
 4701, 64297.164
 4702, 64317.764
 4703, 64338.132
 4704, 64358.400
 4705, 64379.035
 4706, 64398.888
 4707, 64419.274
 4708, 64439.666
 4709, 64459.876
 4710, 64480.007
 4711, 64500.279
 4712, 64520.498
 4713, 64540.757
 4714, 64560.837
 4715, 64581.026
 4716, 64600.956
 4717, 64621.577
 4718, 64641.643
 4719, 64661.821
 4720, 64681.755
 4721, 64702.165
 4722, 64722.265
 4723, 64742.647
 4724, 64762.829
 4725, 64783.199
 4726, 64803.494
 4727, 64824.072
 4728, 64844.518
 4729, 64864.924
 4730, 64885.309
 4731, 64905.793
 4732, 64926.021
 4733, 64946.340
 4734, 64966.526
 4735, 64987.117
 4736, 65008.398
 4737, 65029.069
 4738, 65049.840
 4739, 65069.757
 4740, 65090.401
 4741, 65110.639
 4742, 65130.190
 4743, 65150.674
 4744, 65170.662
 4745, 65191.271
 4746, 65211.801
 4747, 65232.399
 4748, 65252.880
 4749, 65273.450
 4750, 65294.014
 4751, 65314.739
 4752, 65335.174
 4753, 65355.872
 4754, 65376.407
 4755, 65397.067
 4756, 65417.826
 4757, 65439.543
 4758, 65459.341
 4759, 65480.245
 4760, 65500.557
 4761, 65521.272
 4762, 65541.770
 4763, 65562.480
 4764, 65582.790
 4765, 65603.443
 4766, 65623.767
 4767, 65644.304
 4768, 65664.591
 4769, 65685.124
 4770, 65705.693
 4771, 65726.292
 4772, 65746.916
 4773, 65767.526
 4774, 65788.314
 4775, 65810.811
 4776, 65830.447
 4777, 65850.901
 4778, 65871.453
 4779, 65892.356
 4780, 65912.930
 4781, 65933.970
 4782, 65954.618
 4783, 65975.455
 4784, 65995.942
 4785, 66016.565
 4786, 66037.155
 4787, 66058.027
 4788, 66078.879
 4789, 66099.543
 4790, 66120.048
 4791, 66140.875
 4792, 66161.634
 4793, 66182.571
 4794, 66203.327
 4795, 66224.523
 4796, 66244.753
 4797, 66265.555
 4798, 66286.314
 4799, 66306.985
 4800, 66327.812
 4801, 66348.480
 4802, 66369.002
 4803, 66389.913
 4804, 66410.496
 4805, 66431.388
 4806, 66452.211
 4807, 66473.170
 4808, 66493.755
 4809, 66514.744
 4810, 66535.559
 4811, 66556.426
 4812, 66559.369
 4813, 66597.406
 4814, 66610.408
 4815, 66619.835
 4816, 66627.530
 4817, 66639.669
 4818, 66650.994
 4819, 66667.462
 4820, 66675.653
 4821, 66685.820
 4822, 66694.463
 4823, 66707.365
 4824, 66715.691
 4825, 66725.164
 4826, 66736.723
 4827, 66747.151
 4828, 66758.211
 4829, 66771.325
 4830, 66780.854
 4831, 66793.146
 4832, 66801.580
 4833, 66819.258
 4834, 66830.078
 4835, 66838.091
 4836, 66849.238
 4837, 66860.987
 4838, 66870.930
 4839, 66881.542
 4840, 66890.767
 4841, 66906.841
 4842, 66917.328
 4843, 66925.695
 4844, 66937.239
 4845, 66948.374
 4846, 66961.315
 4847, 66972.354
 4848, 66983.778
 4849, 66992.748
 4850, 67003.446
 4851, 67014.771
 4852, 67024.732
 4853, 67036.618
 4854, 67045.476
 4855, 67058.291
 4856, 67067.501
 4857, 67080.189
 4858, 67089.190
 4859, 67101.638
 4860, 67110.619
 4861, 67123.202
 4862, 67134.157
 4863, 67143.252
 4864, 67155.847
 4865, 67166.665
 4866, 67177.813
 4867, 67186.626
 4868, 67199.296
 4869, 67208.276
 4870, 67224.040
 4871, 67233.402
 4872, 67248.660
 4873, 67260.941
 4874, 67270.014
 4875, 67285.763
 4876, 67296.434
 4877, 67305.743
 4878, 67317.637
 4879, 67332.145
 4880, 67344.227
 4881, 67353.143
 4882, 67366.499
 4883, 67379.596
 4884, 67389.580
 4885, 67405.639
 4886, 67415.685
 4887, 67425.480
 4888, 67437.202
 4889, 67449.118
 4890, 67462.180
 4891, 67473.540
 4892, 67483.987
 4893, 67495.593
 4894, 67506.359
 4895, 67519.697
 4896, 67529.311
 4897, 67543.632
 4898, 67553.473
 4899, 67566.129
 4900, 67575.782
 4901, 67589.264
 4902, 67599.079
 4903, 67612.525
 4904, 67623.732
 4905, 67634.057
 4906, 67647.701
 4907, 67657.713
 4908, 67670.941
 4909, 67680.785
 4910, 67694.050
 4911, 67705.067
 4912, 67715.829
 4913, 67729.323
 4914, 67738.930
 4915, 67752.393
 4916, 67762.094
 4917, 67774.825
 4918, 67786.094
 4919, 67796.400
 4920, 67809.358
 4921, 67819.217
 4922, 67832.611
 4923, 67842.374
 4924, 67855.728
 4925, 67868.890
 4926, 67878.705
 4927, 67890.855
 4928, 67900.785
 4929, 67913.658
 4930, 67923.390
 4931, 67936.695
 4932, 67947.801
 4933, 67958.044
 4934, 67971.693
 4935, 67981.391
 4936, 67994.457
 4937, 68006.035
 4938, 68017.596
 4939, 68029.138
 4940, 68039.058
 4941, 68052.480
 4942, 68062.261
 4943, 68075.465
 4944, 68085.230
 4945, 68098.667
 4946, 68109.403
 4947, 68119.847
 4948, 68133.330
 4949, 68144.956
 4950, 68156.471
 4951, 68168.058
 4952, 68179.580
 4953, 68192.830
 4954, 68203.124
 4955, 68212.918
 4956, 68226.003
 4957, 68236.089
 4958, 68249.004
 4959, 68258.749
 4960, 68273.108
 4961, 68281.994
 4962, 68295.310
 4963, 68305.111
 4964, 68318.280
 4965, 68329.846
 4966, 68341.329
 4967, 68352.890
 4968, 68362.793
 4969, 68376.290
 4970, 68386.137
 4971, 68399.499
 4972, 68409.321
 4973, 68422.475
 4974, 68435.074
 4975, 68443.988
 4976, 68457.508
 4977, 68467.234
 4978, 68480.714
 4979, 68492.158
 4980, 68503.567
 4981, 68516.802
 4982, 68525.624
 4983, 68538.401
 4984, 68549.964
 4985, 68561.453
 4986, 68571.188
 4987, 68584.474
 4988, 68595.519
 4989, 68607.426
 4990, 68617.434
 4991, 68630.413
 4992, 68640.072
 4993, 68653.329
 4994, 68664.834
 4995, 68676.162
 4996, 68686.948
 4997, 68699.203
 4998, 68710.631
 4999, 68722.525
 5000, 68733.990
 5001, 68744.680
 5002, 68759.464
 5003, 68770.496
 5004, 68780.448
 5005, 68793.649
 5006, 68803.469
 5007, 68816.889
 5008, 68826.747
 5009, 68841.182
 5010, 68851.002
 5011, 68862.427
 5012, 68875.512
 5013, 68885.729
 5014, 68898.705
 5015, 68908.944
 5016, 68923.236
 5017, 68933.712
 5018, 68944.583
 5019, 68957.992
 5020, 68968.115
 5021, 68981.448
 5022, 68991.524
 5023, 69005.997
 5024, 69015.799
 5025, 69028.965
 5026, 69039.001
 5027, 69052.452
 5028, 69062.539
 5029, 69076.185
 5030, 69087.192
 5031, 69099.009
 5032, 69112.741
 5033, 69122.887
 5034, 69136.172
 5035, 69146.495
 5036, 69159.924
 5037, 69171.713
 5038, 69182.218
 5039, 69195.741
 5040, 69205.999
 5041, 69219.478
 5042, 69229.464
 5043, 69242.869
 5044, 69253.935
 5045, 69264.781
 5046, 69278.723
 5047, 69288.816
 5048, 69302.344
 5049, 69312.424
 5050, 69325.856
 5051, 69336.138
 5052, 69349.320
 5053, 69358.797
 5054, 69371.516
 5055, 69381.120
 5056, 69394.023
 5057, 69403.494
 5058, 69416.319
 5059, 69425.812
 5060, 69438.598
 5061, 69448.567
 5062, 69460.953
 5063, 69470.258
 5064, 69483.335
 5065, 69492.739
 5066, 69505.374
 5067, 69514.962
 5068, 69527.875
 5069, 69537.758
 5070, 69550.215
 5071, 69559.973
 5072, 69572.464
 5073, 69582.430
 5074, 69594.653
 5075, 69603.831
 5076, 69616.656
 5077, 69626.484
 5078, 69639.167
 5079, 69648.199
 5080, 69661.140
 5081, 69670.535
 5082, 69683.275
 5083, 69695.211
 5084, 69707.447
 5085, 69719.331
 5086, 69730.181
 5087, 69740.438
 5088, 69751.177
 5089, 69763.828
 5090, 69778.182
 5091, 69787.181
 5092, 69800.873
 5093, 69812.301
 5094, 69828.345
 5095, 69838.490
 5096, 69852.473
 5097, 69862.126
 5098, 69873.850
 5099, 69885.348
 5100, 69898.630
 5101, 69909.746
 5102, 69920.125
 5103, 69933.697
 5104, 69945.819
 5105, 69960.180
 5106, 69986.664
 5107, 70007.541
 5108, 70026.054
 5109, 70042.080
 5110, 70058.374
 5111, 70074.998
 5112, 70098.529
 5113, 70116.187
 5114, 70132.364
 5115, 70152.536
 5116, 70171.362
 5117, 70188.277
 5118, 70204.779
 5119, 70224.714
 5120, 70247.527
 5121, 70266.089
 5122, 70282.023
 5123, 70296.916
 5124, 70315.121
 5125, 70332.089
 5126, 70347.061
 5127, 70365.669
 5128, 70382.197
 5129, 70397.161
 5130, 70415.211
 5131, 70434.848
 5132, 70452.301
 5133, 70467.084
 5134, 70482.255
 5135, 70500.637
 5136, 70516.496
 5137, 70531.466
 5138, 70550.130
 5139, 70566.910
 5140, 70581.707
 5141, 70599.857
 5142, 70620.276
 5143, 70636.725
 5144, 70651.666
 5145, 70666.782
 5146, 70686.387
 5147, 70703.334
 5148, 70718.621
 5149, 70733.940
 5150, 70755.197
 5151, 70772.499
 5152, 70787.512
 5153, 70802.788
 5154, 70817.888
 5155, 70840.808
 5156, 70856.501
 5157, 70872.049
 5158, 70886.941
 5159, 70902.114
 5160, 70921.537
 5161, 70940.213
 5162, 70955.846
 5163, 70971.585
 5164, 70987.003
 5165, 71010.026
 5166, 71026.428
 5167, 71042.129
 5168, 71057.595
 5169, 71072.753
 5170, 71092.001
 5171, 71109.990
 5172, 71125.657
 5173, 71144.714
 5174, 71162.249
 5175, 71177.239
 5176, 71196.508
 5177, 71213.685
 5178, 71229.122
 5179, 71247.867
 5180, 71264.987
 5181, 71280.346
 5182, 71299.873
 5183, 71315.744
 5184, 71331.008
 5185, 71348.153
 5186, 71367.164
 5187, 71382.695
 5188, 71400.199
 5189, 71416.430
 5190, 71432.949
 5191, 71449.899
 5192, 71466.456
 5193, 71483.561
 5194, 71498.954
 5195, 71515.148
 5196, 71532.375
 5197, 71548.748
 5198, 71565.548
 5199, 71582.163
 5200, 71600.593
 5201, 71616.405
 5202, 71632.885
 5203, 71649.226
 5204, 71665.695
 5205, 71682.690
 5206, 71699.204
 5207, 71715.751
 5208, 71732.076
 5209, 71748.400
 5210, 71764.500
 5211, 71780.693
 5212, 71797.728
 5213, 71814.374
 5214, 71830.179
 5215, 71848.777
 5216, 71866.336
 5217, 71884.103
 5218, 71899.681
 5219, 71917.057
 5220, 71933.850
 5221, 71950.015
 5222, 71966.103
 5223, 71982.395
 5224, 71998.347
 5225, 72016.932
 5226, 72033.006
 5227, 72049.285
 5228, 72065.284
 5229, 72082.676
 5230, 72100.109
 5231, 72116.329
 5232, 72132.504
 5233, 72149.083
 5234, 72165.636
 5235, 72181.761
 5236, 72199.626
 5237, 72216.055
 5238, 72232.655
 5239, 72248.632
 5240, 72265.327
 5241, 72281.889
 5242, 72298.224
 5243, 72314.518
 5244, 72331.116
 5245, 72348.507
 5246, 72364.544
 5247, 72380.969
 5248, 72397.583
 5249, 72413.578
 5250, 72431.718
 5251, 72448.413
 5252, 72464.827
 5253, 72481.627
 5254, 72497.789
 5255, 72514.414
 5256, 72553.037
 5257, 72577.952
 5258, 72598.196
 5259, 72613.484
 5260, 72628.460
 5261, 72643.818
 5262, 72665.486
 5263, 72685.219
 5264, 72701.395
 5265, 72721.415
 5266, 72739.027
 5267, 72760.089
 5268, 72778.130
 5269, 72793.912
 5270, 72817.465
 5271, 72834.765
 5272, 72850.296
 5273, 72872.270
 5274, 72894.098
 5275, 72912.247
 5276, 72927.142
 5277, 72946.263
 5278, 72968.484
 5279, 72986.451
 5280, 73001.355
 5281, 73021.824
 5282, 73043.084
 5283, 73060.440
 5284, 73080.075
 5285, 73098.313
 5286, 73118.068
 5287, 73134.687
 5288, 73154.764
 5289, 73176.943
 5290, 73196.408
 5291, 73212.405
 5292, 73231.996
 5293, 73254.009
 5294, 73271.209
 5295, 73290.859
 5296, 73311.278
 5297, 73332.445
 5298, 73349.338
 5299, 73368.760
 5300, 73389.893
 5301, 73410.718
 5302, 73426.716
 5303, 73443.508
 5304, 73465.184
 5305, 73483.970
 5306, 73503.173
 5307, 73522.372
 5308, 73541.714
 5309, 73560.709
 5310, 73579.337
 5311, 73600.223
 5312, 73618.636
 5313, 73641.647
 5314, 73662.063
 5315, 73681.576
 5316, 73702.015
 5317, 73718.322
 5318, 73737.301
 5319, 73757.406
 5320, 73775.574
 5321, 73795.790
 5322, 73814.352
 5323, 73834.799
 5324, 73854.354
 5325, 73873.564
 5326, 73891.853
 5327, 73912.263
 5328, 73932.181
 5329, 73951.246
 5330, 73970.905
 5331, 73990.171
 5332, 74008.617
 5333, 74028.858
 5334, 74048.417
 5335, 74067.604
 5336, 74085.952
 5337, 74106.405
 5338, 74126.317
 5339, 74146.084
 5340, 74164.425
 5341, 74184.915
 5342, 74204.580
 5343, 74224.864
 5344, 74243.433
 5345, 74264.601
 5346, 74284.379
 5347, 74303.939
 5348, 74323.012
 5349, 74343.379
 5350, 74363.285
 5351, 74383.365
 5352, 74402.864
 5353, 74422.656
 5354, 74441.425
 5355, 74462.440
 5356, 74480.647
 5357, 74501.795
 5358, 74521.316
 5359, 74541.355
 5360, 74559.200
 5361, 74579.457
 5362, 74599.994
 5363, 74620.371
 5364, 74638.376
 5365, 74659.585
 5366, 74677.922
 5367, 74698.941
 5368, 74718.235
 5369, 74738.285
 5370, 74756.819
 5371, 74777.276
 5372, 74796.796
 5373, 74816.171
 5374, 74835.747
 5375, 74854.843
 5376, 74874.192
 5377, 74893.082
 5378, 74912.515
 5379, 74931.563
 5380, 74950.775
 5381, 74969.865
 5382, 74988.750
 5383, 75007.811
 5384, 75027.045
 5385, 75046.092
 5386, 75065.168
 5387, 75083.829
 5388, 75102.771
 5389, 75121.926
 5390, 75140.875
 5391, 75159.675
 5392, 75178.546
 5393, 75197.574
 5394, 75216.469
 5395, 75235.348
 5396, 75254.493
 5397, 75273.340
 5398, 75291.046
 5399, 75311.049
 5400, 75329.821
 5401, 75348.647
 5402, 75366.688
 5403, 75386.930
 5404, 75405.270
 5405, 75425.654
 5406, 75443.980
 5407, 75462.764
 5408, 75480.439
 5409, 75501.707
 5410, 75520.800
 5411, 75540.900
 5412, 75558.298
 5413, 75576.174
 5414, 75592.791
 5415, 75614.372
 5416, 75632.055
 5417, 75648.781
 5418, 75668.633
 5419, 75687.089
 5420, 75705.257
 5421, 75723.420
 5422, 75741.300
 5423, 75759.318
 5424, 75775.816
 5425, 75794.786
 5426, 75813.332
 5427, 75831.106
 5428, 75848.359
 5429, 75867.021
 5430, 75885.474
 5431, 75903.374
 5432, 75921.931
 5433, 75939.603
 5434, 75956.901
 5435, 75976.513
 5436, 75995.282
 5437, 76011.400
 5438, 76030.858
 5439, 76048.264
 5440, 76067.375
 5441, 76083.301
 5442, 76102.845
 5443, 76120.294
 5444, 76138.892
 5445, 76156.082
 5446, 76174.856
 5447, 76192.044
 5448, 76209.653
 5449, 76227.962
 5450, 76246.319
 5451, 76264.033
 5452, 76279.751
 5453, 76298.880
 5454, 76316.138
 5455, 76334.830
 5456, 76353.662
 5457, 76370.960
 5458, 76388.816
 5459, 76407.463
 5460, 76426.337
 5461, 76444.269
 5462, 76462.970
 5463, 76480.526
 5464, 76499.363
 5465, 76516.979
 5466, 76535.905
 5467, 76553.517
 5468, 76572.981
 5469, 76591.861
 5470, 76611.460
 5471, 76629.748
 5472, 76646.045
 5473, 76662.646
 5474, 76682.043
 5475, 76700.244
 5476, 76718.769
 5477, 76736.570
 5478, 76754.381
 5479, 76773.231
 5480, 76791.868
 5481, 76809.558
 5482, 76828.984
 5483, 76846.341
 5484, 76864.256
 5485, 76883.249
 5486, 76901.724
 5487, 76919.644
 5488, 76938.256
 5489, 76956.763
 5490, 76974.878
 5491, 76992.778
 5492, 77011.191
 5493, 77029.132
 5494, 77048.157
 5495, 77065.318
 5496, 77083.531
 5497, 77101.690
 5498, 77120.361
 5499, 77137.659
 5500, 77156.146
 5501, 77174.524
 5502, 77192.686
 5503, 77210.853
 5504, 77229.412
 5505, 77247.038
 5506, 77265.120
 5507, 77283.569
 5508, 77301.921
 5509, 77319.773
 5510, 77338.094
 5511, 77356.345
 5512, 77374.664
 5513, 77392.850
 5514, 77410.965
 5515, 77429.280
 5516, 77447.633
 5517, 77465.396
 5518, 77483.172
 5519, 77501.092
 5520, 77518.838
 5521, 77536.531
 5522, 77554.456
 5523, 77572.206
 5524, 77590.190
 5525, 77607.876
 5526, 77625.773
 5527, 77643.463
 5528, 77660.886
 5529, 77678.715
 5530, 77699.812
 5531, 77721.074
 5532, 77736.837
 5533, 77754.949
 5534, 77775.309
 5535, 77790.712
 5536, 77810.362
 5537, 77828.748
 5538, 77847.858
 5539, 77866.202
 5540, 77887.091
 5541, 77903.739
 5542, 77925.601
 5543, 77945.135
 5544, 77961.434
 5545, 77983.070
 5546, 78001.748
 5547, 78020.949
 5548, 78039.985
 5549, 78059.154
 5550, 78076.438
 5551, 78096.022
 5552, 78116.364
 5553, 78132.685
 5554, 78154.175
 5555, 78171.894
 5556, 78191.622
 5557, 78210.194
 5558, 78229.837
 5559, 78247.766
 5560, 78267.185
 5561, 78285.545
 5562, 78304.819
 5563, 78323.461
 5564, 78342.775
 5565, 78361.383
 5566, 78382.384
 5567, 78398.468
 5568, 78419.353
 5569, 78437.843
 5570, 78459.871
 5571, 78475.514
 5572, 78495.790
 5573, 78514.569
 5574, 78534.881
 5575, 78551.174
 5576, 78571.750
 5577, 78590.546
 5578, 78611.243
 5579, 78627.330
 5580, 78649.501
 5581, 78667.199
 5582, 78689.476
 5583, 78706.667
 5584, 78726.010
 5585, 78745.206
 5586, 78764.493
 5587, 78783.765
 5588, 78803.504
 5589, 78823.055
 5590, 78843.727
 5591, 78860.507
 5592, 78881.533
 5593, 78901.003
 5594, 78921.446
 5595, 78939.506
 5596, 78959.071
 5597, 78978.894
 5598, 78999.026
 5599, 79017.465
 5600, 79037.087
 5601, 79056.879
 5602, 79077.086
 5603, 79095.209
 5604, 79114.791
 5605, 79158.362
 5606, 79174.727
 5607, 79189.050
 5608, 79200.556
 5609, 79218.473
 5610, 79234.400
 5611, 79255.052
 5612, 79269.988
 5613, 79283.171
 5614, 79302.432
 5615, 79315.175
 5616, 79331.444
 5617, 79349.005
 5618, 79364.279
 5619, 79381.694
 5620, 79399.164
 5621, 79417.923
 5622, 79430.838
 5623, 79449.388
 5624, 79469.464
 5625, 79485.166
 5626, 79498.009
 5627, 79518.539
 5628, 79537.879
 5629, 79553.514
 5630, 79567.228
 5631, 79583.633
 5632, 79602.516
 5633, 79622.067
 5634, 79635.900
 5635, 79652.110
 5636, 79668.995
 5637, 79692.126
 5638, 79706.207
 5639, 79719.096
 5640, 79739.521
 5641, 79752.841
 5642, 79771.459
 5643, 79789.633
 5644, 79809.448
 5645, 79823.487
 5646, 79839.208
 5647, 79857.666
 5648, 79872.133
 5649, 79886.749
 5650, 79903.885
 5651, 79920.316
 5652, 79937.697
 5653, 79953.621
 5654, 79970.624
 5655, 79988.056
 5656, 80005.836
 5657, 80024.157
 5658, 80040.519
 5659, 80058.607
 5660, 80072.214
 5661, 80089.102
 5662, 80106.096
 5663, 80124.480
 5664, 80139.549
 5665, 80157.095
 5666, 80173.950
 5667, 80190.824
 5668, 80207.013
 5669, 80227.467
 5670, 80242.682
 5671, 80260.609
 5672, 80280.046
 5673, 80296.054
 5674, 80309.347
 5675, 80330.780
 5676, 80351.189
 5677, 80367.452
 5678, 80380.966
 5679, 80401.850
 5680, 80419.390
 5681, 80437.253
 5682, 80454.756
 5683, 80469.696
 5684, 80488.373
 5685, 80508.611
 5686, 80523.165
 5687, 80539.588
 5688, 80557.152
 5689, 80575.635
 5690, 80590.935
 5691, 80610.241
 5692, 80628.486
 5693, 80647.993
 5694, 80662.724
 5695, 80677.057
 5696, 80694.940
 5697, 80711.626
 5698, 80728.790
 5699, 80745.724
 5700, 80764.342
 5701, 80780.154
 5702, 80798.289
 5703, 80814.821
 5704, 80833.513
 5705, 80850.941
 5706, 80866.902
 5707, 80884.048
 5708, 80901.494
 5709, 80918.615
 5710, 80936.348
 5711, 80954.656
 5712, 80971.586
 5713, 80988.579
 5714, 81005.954
 5715, 81024.258
 5716, 81040.409
 5717, 81057.244
 5718, 81074.791
 5719, 81093.198
 5720, 81108.637
 5721, 81127.498
 5722, 81142.949
 5723, 81162.025
 5724, 81177.539
 5725, 81196.682
 5726, 81212.254
 5727, 81229.803
 5728, 81247.028
 5729, 81264.003
 5730, 81281.143
 5731, 81298.183
 5732, 81315.053
 5733, 81332.025
 5734, 81349.120
 5735, 81366.308
 5736, 81383.316
 5737, 81399.094
 5738, 81418.650
 5739, 81434.768
 5740, 81450.709
 5741, 81469.798
 5742, 81497.812
 5743, 81513.610
 5744, 81528.093
 5745, 81542.753
 5746, 81561.651
 5747, 81592.479
 5748, 81608.263
 5749, 81622.317
 5750, 81633.830
 5751, 81652.061
 5752, 81667.173
 5753, 81681.259
 5754, 81698.396
 5755, 81714.542
 5756, 81729.910
 5757, 81745.485
 5758, 81761.520
 5759, 81777.026
 5760, 81792.971
 5761, 81808.481
 5762, 81824.357
 5763, 81840.252
 5764, 81855.923
 5765, 81871.729
 5766, 81887.509
 5767, 81903.450
 5768, 81919.095
 5769, 81934.799
 5770, 81950.342
 5771, 81965.032
 5772, 81981.502
 5773, 81997.097
 5774, 82012.341
 5775, 82027.595
 5776, 82043.040
 5777, 82058.264
 5778, 82073.676
 5779, 82089.174
 5780, 82104.410
 5781, 82119.691
 5782, 82135.120
 5783, 82150.426
 5784, 82165.763
 5785, 82181.406
 5786, 82196.558
 5787, 82212.060
 5788, 82227.315
 5789, 82242.774
 5790, 82258.216
 5791, 82273.550
 5792, 82288.855
 5793, 82304.020
 5794, 82319.653
 5795, 82334.921
 5796, 82349.085
 5797, 82365.691
 5798, 82381.251
 5799, 82396.518
 5800, 82411.770
 5801, 82427.226
 5802, 82442.429
 5803, 82457.908
 5804, 82473.016
 5805, 82488.747
 5806, 82504.023
 5807, 82519.564
 5808, 82534.692
 5809, 82550.371
 5810, 82565.643
 5811, 82581.160
 5812, 82596.594
 5813, 82611.937
 5814, 82627.563
 5815, 82643.119
 5816, 82657.937
 5817, 82673.705
 5818, 82689.160
 5819, 82704.481
 5820, 82719.824
 5821, 82735.270
 5822, 82750.563
 5823, 82766.123
 5824, 82781.729
 5825, 82796.926
 5826, 82812.502
 5827, 82828.002
 5828, 82843.435
 5829, 82858.812
 5830, 82874.177
 5831, 82889.722
 5832, 82905.034
 5833, 82920.501
 5834, 82935.817
 5835, 82951.224
 5836, 82965.384
 5837, 82981.990
 5838, 82997.308
 5839, 83012.789
 5840, 83028.194
 5841, 83043.573
 5842, 83058.872
 5843, 83074.244
 5844, 83099.372
 5845, 83106.960
 5846, 83118.183
 5847, 83131.476
 5848, 83144.380
 5849, 83153.122
 5850, 83167.734
 5851, 83178.399
 5852, 83191.034
 5853, 83202.159
 5854, 83214.369
 5855, 83224.944
 5856, 83236.099
 5857, 83250.041
 5858, 83262.004
 5859, 83273.806
 5860, 83285.635
 5861, 83297.559
 5862, 83309.470
 5863, 83321.454
 5864, 83333.258
 5865, 83345.083
 5866, 83357.015
 5867, 83369.067
 5868, 83380.801
 5869, 83392.636
 5870, 83404.564
 5871, 83416.468
 5872, 83428.283
 5873, 83440.251
 5874, 83452.042
 5875, 83464.104
 5876, 83476.419
 5877, 83488.492
 5878, 83501.238
 5879, 83513.990
 5880, 83526.886
 5881, 83539.757
 5882, 83552.585
 5883, 83565.633
 5884, 83578.167
 5885, 83591.861
 5886, 83604.683
 5887, 83617.492
 5888, 83630.442
 5889, 83643.777
 5890, 83656.193
 5891, 83669.782
 5892, 83682.678
 5893, 83695.392
 5894, 83708.549
 5895, 83721.660
 5896, 83734.269
 5897, 83747.935
 5898, 83760.884
 5899, 83773.770
 5900, 83786.976
 5901, 83800.417
 5902, 83813.090
 5903, 83826.787
 5904, 83839.744
 5905, 83852.897
 5906, 83865.882
 5907, 83879.351
 5908, 83892.744
 5909, 83906.015
 5910, 83919.229
 5911, 83932.222
 5912, 83945.349
 5913, 83958.918
 5914, 83971.868
 5915, 83985.519
 5916, 83998.994
 5917, 84012.173
 5918, 84025.648
 5919, 84039.065
 5920, 84073.054
 5921, 84091.183
 5922, 84107.881
 5923, 84122.360
 5924, 84137.142
 5925, 84157.714
 5926, 84185.891
 5927, 84201.196
 5928, 84216.325
 5929, 84231.401
 5930, 84245.966
 5931, 84265.332
 5932, 84282.299
 5933, 84301.765
 5934, 84320.706
 5935, 84341.482
 5936, 84357.296
 5937, 84381.039
 5938, 84396.769
 5939, 84411.708
 5940, 84430.643
 5941, 84447.664
 5942, 84469.146
 5943, 84485.122
 5944, 84500.101
 5945, 84519.090
 5946, 84540.424
 5947, 84557.021
 5948, 84576.728
 5949, 84591.797
 5950, 84612.615
 5951, 84627.974
 5952, 84647.400
 5953, 84670.541
 5954, 84689.289
 5955, 84704.087
 5956, 84718.545
 5957, 84736.638
 5958, 84756.136
 5959, 84773.499
 5960, 84790.662
 5961, 84809.230
 5962, 84825.864
 5963, 84844.335
 5964, 84861.200
 5965, 84881.252
 5966, 84899.326
 5967, 84917.200
 5968, 84934.248
 5969, 84952.987
 5970, 84969.900
 5971, 84987.860
 5972, 85003.958
 5973, 85023.454
 5974, 85041.888
 5975, 85057.018
 5976, 85076.816
 5977, 85092.263
 5978, 85112.079
 5979, 85127.432
 5980, 85147.000
 5981, 85162.188
 5982, 85182.054
 5983, 85197.814
 5984, 85216.533
 5985, 85233.097
 5986, 85251.076
 5987, 85267.323
 5988, 85285.507
 5989, 85303.058
 5990, 85319.029
 5991, 85337.327
 5992, 85353.507
 5993, 85371.668
 5994, 85388.156
 5995, 85405.365
 5996, 85422.438
 5997, 85439.534
 5998, 85457.895
 5999, 85473.496
 6000, 85492.434
 6001, 85507.907
 6002, 85526.226
 6003, 85541.662
 6004, 85560.486
 6005, 85576.159
 6006, 85594.792
 6007, 85610.083
 6008, 85629.100
 6009, 85644.812
 6010, 85662.163
 6011, 85678.954
 6012, 85696.152
 6013, 85713.152
 6014, 85731.227
 6015, 85746.787
 6016, 85764.154
 6017, 85782.885
 6018, 85797.992
 6019, 85817.016
 6020, 85833.417
 6021, 85850.359
 6022, 85868.338
 6023, 85885.243
 6024, 85902.222
 6025, 85919.549
 6026, 85936.468
 6027, 85953.884
 6028, 85971.446
 6029, 85988.544
 6030, 86004.753
 6031, 86024.643
 6032, 86040.153
 6033, 86058.150
 6034, 86075.385
 6035, 86091.692
 6036, 86111.503
 6037, 86126.903
 6038, 86145.339
 6039, 86163.489
 6040, 86180.234
 6041, 86197.467
 6042, 86214.788
 6043, 86232.235
 6044, 86249.432
 6045, 86267.190
 6046, 86284.799
 6047, 86301.726
 6048, 86319.777
 6049, 86338.003
 6050, 86354.884
 6051, 86371.772
 6052, 86389.595
 6053, 86408.200
 6054, 86423.529
 6055, 86443.180
 6056, 86458.741
 6057, 86476.779
 6058, 86494.715
 6059, 86513.197
 6060, 86529.743
 6061, 86547.121
 6062, 86564.678
 6063, 86582.049
 6064, 86599.297
 6065, 86616.924
 6066, 86634.546
 6067, 86651.487
 6068, 86669.537
 6069, 86687.459
 6070, 86704.638
 6071, 86721.587
 6072, 86739.269
 6073, 86757.699
 6074, 86792.878
 6075, 86808.250
 6076, 86819.001
 6077, 86829.309
 6078, 86847.058
 6079, 86862.353
 6080, 86877.545
 6081, 86895.304
 6082, 86908.718
 6083, 86919.079
 6084, 86936.987
 6085, 86951.956
 6086, 86965.650
 6087, 86979.646
 6088, 86996.149
 6089, 87011.887
 6090, 87026.169
 6091, 87040.108
 6092, 87053.618
 6093, 87069.411
 6094, 87084.321
 6095, 87097.752
 6096, 87114.311
 6097, 87129.014
 6098, 87144.245
 6099, 87158.814
 6100, 87174.175
 6101, 87188.798
 6102, 87203.948
 6103, 87218.514
 6104, 87233.822
 6105, 87246.712
 6106, 87265.244
 6107, 87279.342
 6108, 87296.171
 6109, 87310.344
 6110, 87327.280
 6111, 87339.415
 6112, 87357.998
 6113, 87373.258
 6114, 87389.214
 6115, 87404.392
 6116, 87420.333
 6117, 87435.279
 6118, 87451.436
 6119, 87466.328
 6120, 87482.305
 6121, 87497.286
 6122, 87513.113
 6123, 87528.058
 6124, 87543.890
 6125, 87559.355
 6126, 87575.805
 6127, 87591.345
 6128, 87607.625
 6129, 87623.205
 6130, 87639.574
 6131, 87652.167
 6132, 87671.741
 6133, 87687.082
 6134, 87703.524
 6135, 87719.127
 6136, 87735.577
 6137, 87751.383
 6138, 87767.743
 6139, 87783.368
 6140, 87799.926
 6141, 87815.359
 6142, 87831.921
 6143, 87847.540
 6144, 87863.992
 6145, 87879.931
 6146, 87896.196
 6147, 87911.958
 6148, 87928.354
 6149, 87944.166
 6150, 87960.764
 6151, 87976.469
 6152, 87992.216
 6153, 88007.902
 6154, 88023.611
 6155, 88039.376
 6156, 88055.054
 6157, 88069.121
 6158, 88086.481
 6159, 88102.209
 6160, 88117.815
 6161, 88133.706
 6162, 88149.517
 6163, 88165.195
 6164, 88183.101
 6165, 88196.852
 6166, 88213.093
 6167, 88228.657
 6168, 88244.517
 6169, 88260.419
 6170, 88276.203
 6171, 88292.095
 6172, 88307.858
 6173, 88323.692
 6174, 88339.460
 6175, 88355.406
 6176, 88371.189
 6177, 88387.009
 6178, 88402.845
 6179, 88418.592
 6180, 88434.374
 6181, 88450.308
 6182, 88466.172
 6183, 88482.469
 6184, 88498.604
 6185, 88514.828
 6186, 88530.629
 6187, 88546.452
 6188, 88562.638
 6189, 88602.190
 6190, 88624.226
 6191, 88642.853
 6192, 88656.011
 6193, 88678.875
 6194, 88695.475
 6195, 88717.712
 6196, 88732.068
 6197, 88753.910
 6198, 88773.629
 6199, 88795.269
 6200, 88810.995
 6201, 88829.593
 6202, 88849.100
 6203, 88870.347
 6204, 88884.197
 6205, 88906.287
 6206, 88921.709
 6207, 88943.597
 6208, 88960.644
 6209, 88980.356
 6210, 89000.023
 6211, 89016.385
 6212, 89036.180
 6213, 89052.083
 6214, 89072.551
 6215, 89091.201
 6216, 89109.943
 6217, 89126.277
 6218, 89146.504
 6219, 89167.476
 6220, 89182.508
 6221, 89204.325
 6222, 89222.683
 6223, 89244.575
 6224, 89262.428
 6225, 89281.664
 6226, 89299.353
 6227, 89319.157
 6228, 89335.205
 6229, 89357.476
 6230, 89375.158
 6231, 89395.320
 6232, 89412.879
 6233, 89432.951
 6234, 89451.265
 6235, 89471.020
 6236, 89489.227
 6237, 89506.812
 6238, 89526.752
 6239, 89546.810
 6240, 89565.065
 6241, 89584.632
 6242, 89603.086
 6243, 89622.781
 6244, 89640.965
 6245, 89660.925
 6246, 89679.271
 6247, 89698.910
 6248, 89717.476
 6249, 89735.046
 6250, 89755.295
 6251, 89775.249
 6252, 89793.609
 6253, 89811.362
 6254, 89831.637
 6255, 89851.387
 6256, 89869.578
 6257, 89887.433
 6258, 89907.962
 6259, 89925.948
 6260, 89946.060
 6261, 89966.042
 6262, 89984.932
 6263, 90002.662
 6264, 90022.794
 6265, 90042.661
 6266, 90061.098
 6267, 90078.941
 6268, 90099.061
 6269, 90118.612
 6270, 90136.711
 6271, 90156.416
 6272, 90174.508
 6273, 90194.049
 6274, 90212.244
 6275, 90231.893
 6276, 90250.052
 6277, 90269.513
 6278, 90288.036
 6279, 90307.545
 6280, 90325.489
 6281, 90345.031
 6282, 90363.282
 6283, 90382.880
 6284, 90401.167
 6285, 90420.298
 6286, 90438.618
 6287, 90458.069
 6288, 90475.785
 6289, 90495.021
 6290, 90513.146
 6291, 90532.776
 6292, 90550.482
 6293, 90569.903
 6294, 90588.120
 6295, 90607.547
 6296, 90610.832
 6297, 90652.081
 6298, 90674.106
 6299, 90694.733
 6300, 90707.838
 6301, 90722.549
 6302, 90745.113
 6303, 90769.308
 6304, 90785.872
 6305, 90810.723
 6306, 90826.745
 6307, 90850.718
 6308, 90870.684
 6309, 90894.104
 6310, 90913.977
 6311, 90937.201
 6312, 90958.788
 6313, 90982.792
 6314, 91000.586
 6315, 91025.441
 6316, 91049.663
 6317, 91073.643
 6318, 91091.439
 6319, 91114.081
 6320, 91132.522
 6321, 91163.288
 6322, 91184.725
 6323, 91208.585
 6324, 91230.989
 6325, 91254.984
 6326, 91279.864
 6327, 91297.642
 6328, 91315.163
 6329, 91346.294
 6330, 91365.402
 6331, 91386.661
 6332, 91407.314
 6333, 91437.476
 6334, 91452.031
 6335, 91478.191
 6336, 91497.019
 6337, 91523.144
 6338, 91542.718
 6339, 91566.721
 6340, 91586.896
 6341, 91611.918
 6342, 91629.026
 6343, 91655.371
 6344, 91678.129
 6345, 91702.384
 6346, 91719.459
 6347, 91742.265
 6348, 91759.289
 6349, 91784.307
 6350, 91803.621
 6351, 91826.533
 6352, 91845.526
 6353, 91868.722
 6354, 91885.817
 6355, 91911.219
 6356, 91930.033
 6357, 91953.637
 6358, 91972.720
 6359, 91997.043
 6360, 92014.068
 6361, 92039.278
 6362, 92060.200
 6363, 92082.507
 6364, 92103.374
 6365, 92126.166
 6366, 92143.496
 6367, 92169.341
 6368, 92188.257
 6369, 92212.047
 6370, 92230.939
 6371, 92254.007
 6372, 92271.369
 6373, 92296.548
 6374, 92313.911
 6375, 92339.138
 6376, 92356.519
 6377, 92381.835
 6378, 92398.692
 6379, 92423.975
 6380, 92443.224
 6381, 92466.010
 6382, 92485.836
 6383, 92509.463
 6384, 92528.778
 6385, 92552.125
 6386, 92570.391
 6387, 92595.162
 6388, 92616.145
 6389, 92639.213
 6390, 92656.529
 6391, 92682.071
 6392, 92699.662
 6393, 92725.545
 6394, 92746.229
 6395, 92768.069
 6396, 92789.100
 6397, 92810.891
 6398, 92831.560
 6399, 92853.015
 6400, 92878.405
 6401, 92899.435
 6402, 92917.149
 6403, 92942.319
 6404, 92961.044
 6405, 92986.071
 6406, 93005.112
 6407, 93030.772
 6408, 93050.046
 6409, 93076.121
 6410, 93102.726
 6411, 93122.347
 6412, 93144.353
 6413, 93172.809
 6414, 93196.954
 6415, 93217.171
 6416, 93240.658
 6417, 93263.963
 6418, 93281.988
 6419, 93310.298
 6420, 93334.496
 6421, 93360.688
 6422, 93390.631
 6423, 93411.196
 6424, 93428.996
 6425, 93452.025
 6426, 93481.440
 6427, 93501.869
 6428, 93522.998
 6429, 93551.070
 6430, 93576.219
 6431, 93595.634
 6432, 93617.841
 6433, 93647.276
 6434, 93667.072
 6435, 93691.462
 6436, 93711.221
 6437, 93736.480
 6438, 93759.488
 6439, 93782.923
 6440, 93806.035
 6441, 93830.028
 6442, 93849.279
 6443, 93874.760
 6444, 93897.262
 6445, 93920.570
 6446, 93942.457
 6447, 93965.045
 6448, 93987.070
 6449, 94009.787
 6450, 94031.911
 6451, 94054.262
 6452, 94076.451
 6453, 94098.877
 6454, 94121.026
 6455, 94143.158
 6456, 94165.279
 6457, 94187.583
 6458, 94209.576
 6459, 94232.101
 6460, 94254.490
 6461, 94276.839
 6462, 94298.904
 6463, 94321.138
 6464, 94343.286
 6465, 94364.576
 6466, 94387.156
 6467, 94406.713
 6468, 94426.391
 6469, 94446.349
 6470, 94466.395
 6471, 94484.072
 6472, 94505.882
 6473, 94525.146
 6474, 94544.769
 6475, 94564.750
 6476, 94581.894
 6477, 94603.864
 6478, 94620.646
 6479, 94642.462
 6480, 94659.313
 6481, 94680.604
 6482, 94700.090
 6483, 94718.873
 6484, 94735.138
 6485, 94756.068
 6486, 94772.913
 6487, 94790.553
 6488, 94811.567
 6489, 94828.692
 6490, 94845.883
 6491, 94867.462
 6492, 94885.019
 6493, 94902.245
 6494, 94923.221
 6495, 94940.984
 6496, 94960.233
 6497, 94979.348
 6498, 94999.093
 6499, 95016.499
 6500, 95037.334
 6501, 95055.350
 6502, 95073.419
 6503, 95094.842
 6504, 95113.736
 6505, 95132.008
 6506, 95153.211
 6507, 95171.360
 6508, 95192.297
 6509, 95210.474
 6510, 95229.359
 6511, 95251.107
 6512, 95269.791
 6513, 95290.891
 6514, 95309.502
 6515, 95331.198
 6516, 95349.893
 6517, 95372.029
 6518, 95391.307
 6519, 95412.865
 6520, 95433.534
 6521, 95454.261
 6522, 95473.912
 6523, 95496.772
 6524, 95519.661
 6525, 95540.817
 6526, 95563.143
 6527, 95589.480
 6528, 95610.041
 6529, 95637.583
 6530, 95658.868
 6531, 95677.059
 6532, 95702.199
 6533, 95723.861
 6534, 95747.889
 6535, 95769.015
 6536, 95793.034
 6537, 95812.572
 6538, 95836.966
 6539, 95862.561
 6540, 95883.246
 6541, 95901.522
 6542, 95925.854
 6543, 95951.127
 6544, 95972.719
 6545, 95990.782
 6546, 96014.727
 6547, 96042.287
 6548, 96062.819
 6549, 96080.976
 6550, 96104.666
 6551, 96129.204
 6552, 96149.864
 6553, 96172.666
 6554, 96192.273
 6555, 96214.534
 6556, 96237.633
 6557, 96259.233
 6558, 96280.017
 6559, 96300.144
 6560, 96322.775
 6561, 96344.483
 6562, 96366.404
 6563, 96387.908
 6564, 96409.919
 6565, 96431.838
 6566, 96453.867
 6567, 96474.695
 6568, 96496.028
 6569, 96517.508
 6570, 96539.352
 6571, 96562.578
 6572, 96583.049
 6573, 96604.507
 6574, 96626.062
 6575, 96648.755
 6576, 96671.326
 6577, 96691.961
 6578, 96713.807
 6579, 96734.065
 6580, 96756.792
 6581, 96777.355
 6582, 96798.959
 6583, 96820.433
 6584, 96842.335
 6585, 96863.852
 6586, 96885.522
 6587, 96906.007
 6588, 96927.191
 6589, 96948.374
 6590, 96970.370
 6591, 96990.688
 6592, 97013.787
 6593, 97033.237
 6594, 97058.159
 6595, 97074.927
 6596, 97095.074
 6597, 97117.003
 6598, 97137.528
 6599, 97156.404
 6600, 97177.140
 6601, 97194.926
 6602, 97216.625
 6603, 97236.411
 6604, 97256.895
 6605, 97277.087
 6606, 97297.217
 6607, 97316.699
 6608, 97336.860
 6609, 97356.296
 6610, 97376.385
 6611, 97396.094
 6612, 97415.951
 6613, 97435.946
 6614, 97456.025
 6615, 97475.879
 6616, 97496.349
 6617, 97516.296
 6618, 97536.719
 6619, 97556.697
 6620, 97577.589
 6621, 97597.633
 6622, 97618.205
 6623, 97639.240
 6624, 97659.520
 6625, 97681.227
 6626, 97706.512
 6627, 97727.500
 6628, 97749.176
 6629, 97768.124
 6630, 97789.764
 6631, 97811.547
 6632, 97834.028
 6633, 97857.376
 6634, 97878.500
 6635, 97899.489
 6636, 97921.669
 6637, 97942.253
 6638, 97963.928
 6639, 97985.599
 6640, 98007.498
 6641, 98029.703
 6642, 98051.422
 6643, 98072.485
 6644, 98094.003
 6645, 98114.949
 6646, 98136.988
 6647, 98158.841
 6648, 98180.069
 6649, 98200.953
 6650, 98223.391
 6651, 98244.291
 6652, 98264.931
 6653, 98283.911
 6654, 98307.191
 6655, 98326.375
 6656, 98347.112
 6657, 98368.166
 6658, 98389.422
 6659, 98409.720
 6660, 98430.771
 6661, 98451.669
 6662, 98472.744
 6663, 98493.382
 6664, 98511.321
 6665, 98534.686
 6666, 98555.736
 6667, 98576.673
 6668, 98597.826
 6669, 98618.808
 6670, 98640.289
 6671, 98661.516
 6672, 98682.126
 6673, 98703.715
 6674, 98725.651
 6675, 98747.012
 6676, 98768.645
 6677, 98790.426
 6678, 98812.285
 6679, 98834.439
 6680, 98855.626
 6681, 98877.424
 6682, 98898.665
 6683, 98919.958
 6684, 98941.490
 6685, 98962.879
 6686, 98984.101
 6687, 99007.204
 6688, 99027.652
 6689, 99048.273
 6690, 99071.609
 6691, 99089.882
 6692, 99115.339
 6693, 99136.616
 6694, 99157.134
 6695, 99177.379
 6696, 99197.658
 6697, 99220.487
 6698, 99241.681
 6699, 99263.119
 6700, 99284.522
 6701, 99307.334
 6702, 99326.637
 6703, 99350.144
 6704, 99368.904
 6705, 99392.228
 6706, 99414.048
 6707, 99435.506
 6708, 99456.402
 6709, 99478.532
 6710, 99500.160
 6711, 99521.775
 6712, 99543.579
 6713, 99564.853
 6714, 99586.101
 6715, 99608.044
 6716, 99629.884
 6717, 99651.548
 6718, 99673.132
 6719, 99695.596
 6720, 99717.433
 6721, 99739.434
 6722, 99761.624
 6723, 99783.950
 6724, 99806.126
 6725, 99828.866
 6726, 99851.211
 6727, 99873.980
 6728, 99897.074
 6729, 99919.198
 6730, 99942.667
 6731, 99965.161
 6732, 99988.578
 6733,100011.073
 6734,100034.107
 6735,100058.301
 6736,100081.075
 6737,100104.413
 6738,100129.100
 6739,100152.227
 6740,100175.967
 6741,100200.245
 6742,100224.256
 6743,100247.226
 6744,100271.977
 6745,100295.269
 6746,100322.136
 6747,100344.315
 6748,100370.534
 6749,100393.637
 6750,100418.782
 6751,100440.821
 6752,100467.285
 6753,100492.112
 6754,100516.241
 6755,100541.469
 6756,100567.046
 6757,100592.744
 6758,100616.469
 6759,100642.362
 6760,100667.028
 6761,100692.780
 6762,100717.802
 6763,100743.631
 6764,100769.260
 6765,100795.112
 6766,100821.073
 6767,100848.221
 6768,100874.356
 6769,100899.585
 6770,100926.224
 6771,100952.416
 6772,100983.091
 6773,101007.576
 6774,101034.967
 6775,101061.364
 6776,101086.202
 6777,101113.660
 6778,101139.125
 6779,101169.743
 6780,101195.421
 6781,101222.874
 6782,101248.604
 6783,101276.602
 6784,101303.301
 6785,101330.666
 6786,101356.799
 6787,101383.481
 6788,101410.476
 6789,101436.965
 6790,101463.491
 6791,101490.543
 6792,101516.459
 6793,101542.847
 6794,101569.871
 6795,101598.344
 6796,101624.695
 6797,101651.055
 6798,101677.470
 6799,101704.327
 6800,101728.429
 6801,101753.168
 6802,101776.777
 6803,101800.919
 6804,101823.705
 6805,101846.671
 6806,101868.561
 6807,101890.939
 6808,101912.747
 6809,101932.538
 6810,101958.064
 6811,101971.680
 6812,101995.632
 6813,102013.737
 6814,102037.425
 6815,102054.227
 6816,102076.597
 6817,102096.213
 6818,102117.158
 6819,102139.905
 6820,102158.531
 6821,102178.811
 6822,102199.974
 6823,102219.347
 6824,102239.329
 6825,102259.529
 6826,102278.691
 6827,102299.825
 6828,102318.793
 6829,102339.505
 6830,102358.804
 6831,102379.701
 6832,102399.945
 6833,102420.480
 6834,102440.200
 6835,102460.807
 6836,102480.174
 6837,102499.705
 6838,102519.174
 6839,102539.059
 6840,102559.173
 6841,102579.110
 6842,102599.157
 6843,102619.369
 6844,102639.456
 6845,102659.772
 6846,102679.986
 6847,102700.553
 6848,102720.478
 6849,102740.933
 6850,102761.073
 6851,102781.180
 6852,102800.445
 6853,102821.020
 6854,102840.124
 6855,102860.772
 6856,102880.127
 6857,102901.008
 6858,102920.093
 6859,102940.372
 6860,102959.787
 6861,102980.034
 6862,102999.493
 6863,103019.874
 6864,103039.322
 6865,103060.172
 6866,103079.922
 6867,103100.874
 6868,103120.849
 6869,103141.533
 6870,103163.870
 6871,103182.997
 6872,103205.626
 6873,103224.012
 6874,103243.939
 6875,103263.957
 6876,103283.875
 6877,103306.111
 6878,103325.836
 6879,103345.560
 6880,103365.564
 6881,103386.696
 6882,103405.698
 6883,103426.097
 6884,103446.011
 6885,103466.848
 6886,103487.013
 6887,103507.994
 6888,103530.507
 6889,103550.663
 6890,103570.821
 6891,103591.534
 6892,103611.850
 6893,103632.537
 6894,103652.893
 6895,103674.337
 6896,103695.730
 6897,103716.941
 6898,103737.615
 6899,103759.018
 6900,103778.670
 6901,103799.467
 6902,103818.970
 6903,103839.066
 6904,103858.451
 6905,103879.071
 6906,103897.579
 6907,103917.436
 6908,103936.176
 6909,103955.381
 6910,103974.029
 6911,103993.440
 6912,104011.762
 6913,104031.386
 6914,104049.936
 6915,104069.408
 6916,104087.934
 6917,104107.450
 6918,104125.514
 6919,104144.376
 6920,104162.415
 6921,104181.172
 6922,104198.599
 6923,104217.008
 6924,104234.372
 6925,104252.819
 6926,104270.002
 6927,104288.156
 6928,104305.534
 6929,104323.436
 6930,104340.417
 6931,104358.100
 6932,104374.912
 6933,104392.481
 6934,104408.959
 6935,104426.189
 6936,104442.714
 6937,104460.054
 6938,104476.572
 6939,104493.872
 6940,104510.224
 6941,104527.236
 6942,104543.620
 6943,104560.606
 6944,104576.800
 6945,104594.126
 6946,104609.718
 6947,104626.609
 6948,104642.347
 6949,104658.936
 6950,104674.687
 6951,104691.365
 6952,104707.031
 6953,104723.556
 6954,104739.277
 6955,104755.856
 6956,104771.309
 6957,104787.983
 6958,104803.453
 6959,104819.903
 6960,104835.266
 6961,104851.753
 6962,104867.327
 6963,104883.577
 6964,104898.667
 6965,104915.254
 6966,104929.934
 6967,104945.879
 6968,104960.972
 6969,104977.032
 6970,104991.947
 6971,105007.910
 6972,105023.018
 6973,105038.969
 6974,105053.946
 6975,105069.821
 6976,105084.843
 6977,105100.900
 6978,105115.655
 6979,105131.654
 6980,105146.437
 6981,105162.445
 6982,105177.183
 6983,105193.080
 6984,105207.797
 6985,105224.020
 6986,105238.084
 6987,105253.562
 6988,105267.923
 6989,105283.524
 6990,105297.869
 6991,105313.220
 6992,105327.655
 6993,105343.132
 6994,105357.303
 6995,105372.714
 6996,105386.818
 6997,105401.960
 6998,105415.918
 6999,105430.969
 7000,105444.949
 7001,105459.987
 7002,105473.770
 7003,105488.648
 7004,105502.452
 7005,105517.009
 7006,105531.865
 7007,105546.539
 7008,105560.471
 7009,105575.259
 7010,105589.107
 7011,105603.900
 7012,105617.680
 7013,105632.622
 7014,105646.400
 7015,105661.331
 7016,105675.157
 7017,105689.949
 7018,105705.991
 7019,105721.081
 7020,105737.357
 7021,105748.263
 7022,105762.057
 7023,105775.931
 7024,105790.994
 7025,105805.054
 7026,105818.910
 7027,105833.640
 7028,105847.794
 7029,105862.246
 7030,105875.971
 7031,105890.741
 7032,105904.993
 7033,105919.968
 7034,105934.357
 7035,105949.334
 7036,105962.682
 7037,105977.614
 7038,105991.412
 7039,106006.927
 7040,106020.518
 7041,106034.873
 7042,106048.227
 7043,106062.726
 7044,106076.227
 7045,106090.977
 7046,106104.630
 7047,106119.285
 7048,106133.396
 7049,106147.740
 7050,106161.950
 7051,106176.020
 7052,106188.890
 7053,106204.382
 7054,106217.195
 7055,106232.776
 7056,106245.448
 7057,106260.918
 7058,106273.521
 7059,106289.150
 7060,106301.959
 7061,106317.904
 7062,106330.621
 7063,106346.297
 7064,106358.798
 7065,106374.855
 7066,106387.185
 7067,106403.280
 7068,106415.632
 7069,106432.297
 7070,106444.668
 7071,106461.197
 7072,106473.480
 7073,106489.418
 7074,106502.376
 7075,106518.399
 7076,106531.285
 7077,106547.171
 7078,106560.067
 7079,106576.134
 7080,106590.850
 7081,106605.060
 7082,106619.737
 7083,106636.295
 7084,106648.136
 7085,106665.064
 7086,106680.500
 7087,106692.598
 7088,106709.571
 7089,106723.448
 7090,106738.247
 7091,106753.350
 7092,106767.942
 7093,106782.629
 7094,106797.259
 7095,106812.214
 7096,106826.857
 7097,106841.676
 7098,106856.265
 7099,106871.204
 7100,106885.778
 7101,106900.868
 7102,106915.930
 7103,106931.216
 7104,106945.679
 7105,106960.480
 7106,106974.898
 7107,106990.211
 7108,107005.064
 7109,107019.869
 7110,107034.659
 7111,107049.422
 7112,107064.381
 7113,107078.712
 7114,107093.436
 7115,107108.197
 7116,107123.022
 7117,107137.505
 7118,107152.201
 7119,107166.593
 7120,107181.138
 7121,107196.073
 7122,107210.654
 7123,107225.230
 7124,107240.088
 7125,107255.014
 7126,107269.316
 7127,107284.318
 7128,107300.893
 7129,107313.334
 7130,107328.818
 7131,107347.273
 7132,107357.681
 7133,107375.128
 7134,107391.138
 7135,107405.052
 7136,107420.562
 7137,107433.757
 7138,107449.689
 7139,107465.408
 7140,107479.634
 7141,107492.581
 7142,107510.129
 7143,107522.246
 7144,107539.269
 7145,107551.799
 7146,107569.614
 7147,107582.206
 7148,107599.291
 7149,107612.117
 7150,107629.013
 7151,107641.659
 7152,107659.406
 7153,107671.764
 7154,107689.446
 7155,107704.332
 7156,107716.933
 7157,107734.119
 7158,107747.045
 7159,107764.429
 7160,107777.356
 7161,107794.477
 7162,107807.440
 7163,107824.805
 7164,107837.181
 7165,107854.907
 7166,107867.407
 7167,107885.110
 7168,107898.027
 7169,107918.758
 7170,107934.598
 7171,107949.097
 7172,107962.308
 7173,107979.452
 7174,107992.190
 7175,108010.788
 7176,108023.831
 7177,108041.724
 7178,108057.534
 7179,108073.100
 7180,108088.619
 7181,108104.459
 7182,108120.258
 7183,108136.187
 7184,108152.089
 7185,108165.636
 7186,108184.021
 7187,108200.366
 7188,108214.338
 7189,108232.811
 7190,108248.630
 7191,108262.849
 7192,108280.948
 7193,108297.200
 7194,108311.317
 7195,108329.632
 7196,108345.908
 7197,108359.716
 7198,108378.464
 7199,108392.147
 7200,108412.751
 7201,108427.980
 7202,108442.039
 7203,108460.755
 7204,108473.811
 7205,108492.415
 7206,108505.972
 7207,108524.447
 7208,108541.005
 7209,108557.084
 7210,108573.405
 7211,108587.560
 7212,108605.895
 7213,108620.160
 7214,108639.102
 7215,108654.029
 7216,108673.157
 7217,108688.312
 7218,108702.838
 7219,108722.016
 7220,108737.085
 7221,108750.921
 7222,108769.613
 7223,108783.552
 7224,108803.334
 7225,108820.999
 7226,108836.980
 7227,108851.552
 7228,108866.150
 7229,108886.688
 7230,108902.014
 7231,108917.863
 7232,108939.639
 7233,108954.778
 7234,108970.519
 7235,108991.075
 7236,109008.215
 7237,109023.619
 7238,109037.263
 7239,109054.973
 7240,109068.652
 7241,109088.693
 7242,109102.643
 7243,109121.287
 7244,109136.706
 7245,109159.607
 7246,109172.471
 7247,109188.441
 7248,109208.111
 7249,109225.270
 7250,109243.474
 7251,109258.083
 7252,109278.032
 7253,109295.527
 7254,109312.667
 7255,109327.652
 7256,109343.024
 7257,109358.182
 7258,109376.105
 7259,109392.473
 7260,109406.486
 7261,109425.262
 7262,109439.860
 7263,109458.711
 7264,109472.674
 7265,109491.375
 7266,109504.729
 7267,109522.816
 7268,109538.271
 7269,109554.778
 7270,109567.667
 7271,109586.120
 7272,109601.764
 7273,109615.461
 7274,109633.215
 7275,109647.688
 7276,109665.202
 7277,109680.343
 7278,109696.248
 7279,109713.482
 7280,109729.655
 7281,109742.690
 7282,109760.248
 7283,109776.377
 7284,109789.315
 7285,109809.620
 7286,109823.756
 7287,109841.037
 7288,109854.350
 7289,109871.168
 7290,109884.390
 7291,109903.301
 7292,109916.354
 7293,109934.475
 7294,109950.864
 7295,109966.054
 7296,109981.860
 7297,109998.298
 7298,110014.484
 7299,110029.467
 7300,110045.091
 7301,110058.691
 7302,110076.790
 7303,110090.303
 7304,110108.615
 7305,110124.459
 7306,110137.920
 7307,110155.854
 7308,110171.395
 7309,110186.928
 7310,110202.678
 7311,110215.783
 7312,110233.892
 7313,110246.992
 7314,110264.912
 7315,110278.052
 7316,110295.663
 7317,110308.593
 7318,110326.824
 7319,110339.463
 7320,110357.552
 7321,110370.840
 7322,110388.479
 7323,110403.920
 7324,110419.504
 7325,110434.964
 7326,110450.753
 7327,110463.711
 7328,110481.957
 7329,110494.888
 7330,110513.033
 7331,110525.948
 7332,110544.225
 7333,110560.516
 7334,110573.852
 7335,110590.985
 7336,110604.231
 7337,110622.279
 7338,110639.228
 7339,110652.389
 7340,110669.702
 7341,110685.290
 7342,110700.865
 7343,110716.968
 7344,110732.567
 7345,110748.838
 7346,110764.124
 7347,110780.382
 7348,110793.662
 7349,110812.095
 7350,110825.885
 7351,110843.165
 7352,110855.781
 7353,110873.317
 7354,110887.094
 7355,110906.191
 7356,110920.213
 7357,110938.368
 7358,110953.282
 7359,110967.520
 7360,110986.419
 7361,110999.690
 7362,111016.272
 7363,111034.605
 7364,111049.352
 7365,111067.453
 7366,111082.304
 7367,111102.228
 7368,111113.595
 7369,111136.300
 7370,111146.761
 7371,111167.345
 7372,111188.220
 7373,111202.592
 7374,111214.601
 7375,111235.871
 7376,111250.530
 7377,111269.439
 7378,111284.367
 7379,111303.584
 7380,111319.027
 7381,111338.100
 7382,111354.934
 7383,111375.834
 7384,111394.538
 7385,111414.880
 7386,111430.922
 7387,111447.245
 7388,111469.371
 7389,111486.607
 7390,111503.766
 7391,111519.417
 7392,111541.819
 7393,111560.367
 7394,111577.792
 7395,111598.833
 7396,111615.738
 7397,111637.428
 7398,111656.317
 7399,111677.190
 7400,111693.286
 7401,111713.040
 7402,111733.642
 7403,111753.269
 7404,111769.712
 7405,111791.199
 7406,111811.706
 7407,111834.704
 7408,111850.988
 7409,111871.815
 7410,111890.177
 7411,111908.792
 7412,111928.742
 7413,111945.375
 7414,111966.426
 7415,111986.233
 7416,112005.764
 7417,112025.315
 7418,112044.758
 7419,112064.200
 7420,112083.799
 7421,112103.597
 7422,112123.445
 7423,112142.937
 7424,112162.717
 7425,112185.671
 7426,112205.926
 7427,112224.489
 7428,112240.381
 7429,112261.801
 7430,112281.695
 7431,112301.711
 7432,112321.766
 7433,112341.799
 7434,112361.815
 7435,112382.129
 7436,112402.338
 7437,112422.379
 7438,112442.799
 7439,112462.818
 7440,112483.283
 7441,112503.644
 7442,112524.020
 7443,112544.486
 7444,112565.003
 7445,112585.358
 7446,112605.867
 7447,112629.632
 7448,112649.555
 7449,112666.837
 7450,112687.748
 7451,112708.475
 7452,112728.706
 7453,112748.235
 7454,112768.883
 7455,112788.503
 7456,112809.005
 7457,112828.882
 7458,112849.216
 7459,112868.886
 7460,112889.445
 7461,112909.117
 7462,112929.531
 7463,112950.181
 7464,112974.007
 7465,112993.280
 7466,113011.662
 7467,113033.209
 7468,113052.347
 7469,113072.970
 7470,113092.551
 7471,113112.322
 7472,113132.767
 7473,113152.768
 7474,113172.774
 7475,113192.555
 7476,113212.871
 7477,113232.480
 7478,113252.566
 7479,113272.233
 7480,113292.374
 7481,113312.307
 7482,113332.745
 7483,113352.134
 7484,113374.230
 7485,113390.633
 7486,113412.625
 7487,113432.249
 7488,113452.733
 7489,113472.341
 7490,113492.703
 7491,113512.815
 7492,113532.562
 7493,113552.335
 7494,113572.441
 7495,113592.589
 7496,113613.136
 7497,113632.948
 7498,113652.964
 7499,113673.038
 7500,113693.360
 7501,113715.284
 7502,113733.841
 7503,113755.476
 7504,113773.832
 7505,113795.904
 7506,113814.778
 7507,113836.108
 7508,113853.626
 7509,113875.287
 7510,113896.220
 7511,113915.873
 7512,113934.909
 7513,113954.979
 7514,113974.207
 7515,113994.290
 7516,114013.324
 7517,114033.287
 7518,114053.133
 7519,114072.920
 7520,114093.168
 7521,114113.110
 7522,114133.192
 7523,114152.990
 7524,114172.281
 7525,114192.574
 7526,114212.142
 7527,114231.304
 7528,114251.476
 7529,114270.761
 7530,114290.480
 7531,114310.364
 7532,114329.664
 7533,114348.646
 7534,114368.232
 7535,114387.252
 7536,114406.412
 7537,114425.811
 7538,114444.928
 7539,114464.120
 7540,114482.757
 7541,114501.536
 7542,114520.341
 7543,114538.983
 7544,114557.536
 7545,114575.704
 7546,114594.281
 7547,114612.521
 7548,114630.836
 7549,114649.158
 7550,114667.624
 7551,114687.525
 7552,114704.835
 7553,114722.470
 7554,114741.218
 7555,114756.746
 7556,114776.190
 7557,114791.841
 7558,114810.745
 7559,114826.201
 7560,114845.886
 7561,114861.332
 7562,114881.064
 7563,114898.039
 7564,114915.854
 7565,114933.762
 7566,114951.198
 7567,114969.112
 7568,114987.073
 7569,115004.362
 7570,115022.467
 7571,115039.780
 7572,115057.903
 7573,115075.687
 7574,115093.684
 7575,115111.637
 7576,115130.358
 7577,115147.314
 7578,115165.560
 7579,115182.945
 7580,115200.717
 7581,115218.882
 7582,115236.809
 7583,115255.554
 7584,115274.386
 7585,115293.299
 7586,115312.029
 7587,115330.028
 7588,115349.244
 7589,115367.530
 7590,115386.061
 7591,115405.195
 7592,115423.709
 7593,115442.754
 7594,115461.772
 7595,115480.765
 7596,115500.944
 7597,115520.525
 7598,115539.920
 7599,115558.314
 7600,115577.819
 7601,115596.857
 7602,115616.076
 7603,115635.380
 7604,115656.181
 7605,115675.680
 7606,115695.579
 7607,115715.678
 7608,115735.495
 7609,115756.354
 7610,115776.233
 7611,115795.646
 7612,115816.537
 7613,115836.367
 7614,115856.945
 7615,115877.578
 7616,115898.006
 7617,115918.506
 7618,115938.586
 7619,115960.391
 7620,115980.245
 7621,116000.678
 7622,116021.814
 7623,116043.112
 7624,116063.482
 7625,116083.682
 7626,116105.063
 7627,116125.225
 7628,116146.849
 7629,116166.413
 7630,116186.845
 7631,116207.557
 7632,116228.387
 7633,116248.746
 7634,116269.806
 7635,116290.352
 7636,116311.292
 7637,116332.598
 7638,116353.511
 7639,116374.489
 7640,116394.705
 7641,116417.350
 7642,116436.981
 7643,116457.798
 7644,116478.819
 7645,116501.193
 7646,116519.781
 7647,116543.511
 7648,116566.213
 7649,116585.960
 7650,116607.477
 7651,116629.033
 7652,116649.934
 7653,116670.926
 7654,116692.318
 7655,116714.019
 7656,116735.558
 7657,116756.644
 7658,116777.735
 7659,116799.302
 7660,116820.704
 7661,116842.149
 7662,116862.692
 7663,116883.507
 7664,116904.326
 7665,116924.857
 7666,116946.659
 7667,116966.714
 7668,116987.933
 7669,117008.385
 7670,117028.345
 7671,117050.978
 7672,117069.726
 7673,117090.200
 7674,117108.409
 7675,117131.069
 7676,117151.043
 7677,117169.385
 7678,117187.773
 7679,117209.982
 7680,117229.249
 7681,117248.416
 7682,117268.895
 7683,117288.168
 7684,117307.888
 7685,117327.742
 7686,117347.884
 7687,117367.519
 7688,117387.501
 7689,117406.507
 7690,117426.180
 7691,117445.396
 7692,117465.409
 7693,117485.978
 7694,117505.348
 7695,117524.742
 7696,117544.501
 7697,117563.835
 7698,117583.066
 7699,117601.942
 7700,117622.101
 7701,117641.162
 7702,117660.930
 7703,117679.810
 7704,117699.974
 7705,117719.571
 7706,117738.492
 7707,117758.741
 7708,117777.925
 7709,117796.967
 7710,117816.514
 7711,117835.982
 7712,117855.733
 7713,117876.287
 7714,117895.682
 7715,117915.658
 7716,117936.226
 7717,117956.271
 7718,117977.196
 7719,117997.913
 7720,118018.169
 7721,118039.223
 7722,118060.318
 7723,118081.741
 7724,118101.896
 7725,118123.320
 7726,118144.337
 7727,118166.201
 7728,118187.897
 7729,118209.616
 7730,118228.933
 7731,118251.353
 7732,118269.498
 7733,118292.721
 7734,118313.063
 7735,118335.921
 7736,118353.808
 7737,118377.318
 7738,118397.450
 7739,118418.129
 7740,118438.206
 7741,118459.020
 7742,118478.257
 7743,118498.704
 7744,118518.557
 7745,118539.105
 7746,118559.189
 7747,118578.864
 7748,118598.359
 7749,118618.277
 7750,118638.428
 7751,118658.264
 7752,118677.897
 7753,118697.749
 7754,118718.066
 7755,118738.109
 7756,118759.082
 7757,118779.040
 7758,118799.569
 7759,118820.552
 7760,118839.290
 7761,118860.396
 7762,118880.144
 7763,118900.299
 7764,118920.926
 7765,118941.098
 7766,118961.004
 7767,118981.104
 7768,119001.487
 7769,119021.765
 7770,119041.801
 7771,119062.392
 7772,119082.325
 7773,119102.486
 7774,119123.013
 7775,119142.794
 7776,119162.611
 7777,119183.045
 7778,119202.528
 7779,119223.117
 7780,119242.147



Musste das so machen wegen nur 250000 Zeichen in einem Post


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ok, ich wurschtel heute Abend mal an der PhysX Comfig rum, sodass die Kleidung wegbleibt
> Dann mach ich die Benches nochmal und lad die Zahlen wieder hoch
> Aber Mikroruckler sind wirklich keine wahrzunehmen, in Heaven sieht das ganz anderes aus da sieht man sie wirklich


 
Da hast du vermutlich auch Frameraten, bei denen irgend eine Form von ruckeln wahrnehmbar wird 





Wa1lock schrieb:


> So also hab mich nochmal ans benchen gemacht und folgendes kam dabei heraus:
> (Mafia II Standard Bench, alles @ max @ 1050P) Und den PhysX Trick mit no clothing



Hmm - nicht wirklich besser geworden. Die Schwankungen in den Frametimes sind auf alle Fälle wesentlich größer, als der Unterschied zwischen SLI und non-SLI. Was PhysX jetzt ganz deaktiviert, oder nur ein Teil der PhysX-Aufgaben? Letzteres macht logischerweise keinen Unterschied zum ersten Durchgang, weil die Karten immer noch zwischen zwei Aufgaben wechseln müssen.


----------



## Jan565 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Mikroruckler hat sogar eine Grafikkarte. Wenn man jetzt in einem Spiel wie CSS die Frames auf 25 Limitiert nur mal zum Testen, sieht man unterschiede in der Geschwindigkeit der Darstellung. Hätte man jetzt SLi oder CF währe das noch mal etwas schlimmer. 


Mit unsere derzeitigen Technik von SLi und CF, was im grunde gleich Funktioniert wird man nie auf das gleiche Level einer Grafikkarte kommen. 

Die Beste Lösung hatte damals 3Dfx, denn dort hat jede GPU einen Teil des Bilder berechnet, was am Ende wieder zusammen gesetzt wurde und dann erst Dargestellt wurde. Allerdings frisst das enorm viel Leistung. Warum 3Dfx eventuell oft den kürzeren gezogen hat. Aber von der Technik her im Multi GPU Bereich ist es bis heute das Beste von der Quallität was es gibt. 

Dann ist auch noch entscheident ob jemand die MR überhaupt sieht oder nicht. Ab einer bestimmten FPS Zahl, fallen sie mir auch auf, aber mich stört das nicht wie viele andere. Aber man muss sagen, dass es sich in den letzten Jahren deutlich verbessert hat.


----------



## Hübie (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Wenn die IHVs mal dahin gehen nicht nur die fps-Schraube hochzudrehen sondern in BQ umzusetzen könnten die mal Scissor oder Supertiling wieder einführen. Das schlummert in beiden Techniken, aber wird wenig bis garnicht eingesetzt. Momentan sitzen wir in einer Art Seifenblase fest. Die Leistung in Relation zur Optik steigt nicht mehr so stark an wie es vor ein paar Jahren der Fall war. Ein Sprung ist erst in ca 5 Jahren zu erwarten. Bis dahin wird sich (wenn überhaupt) wohl auch nix an MGPU-Techniken ändern.

LG Hübie


----------



## Gast1111 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da hast du vermutlich auch Frameraten, bei denen irgend eine Form von ruckeln wahrnehmbar wird
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich hatte nur den CPU Teil deaktiviert, nachher folgt ein Bench ohne PhysX


----------



## Clonemaster (7. November 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Hallo, ich habe seit kurzem auch einen 120Hz Monitor. Benutze seit Jahren MultiGPU Systeme und musste feststellen, dass
MR auf 120Hz noch deutlicher werden. Ich weiß nicht ob das schon ein alter Hut ist, aber ich dachte mir ich schreibs mal hier rein  
Zum Glück macht mir das nichts aus und kann damit leben


----------



## Gast1111 (7. November 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Moin 
Interesannter Weise zocke ich gerade auch auf einem 120Hz Moni (Xl2410T) und bemerke keinen Unterschied?? 
Aber danke für deinen Hinweis


----------



## Clonemaster (7. November 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Moin
> Interesannter Weise zocke ich gerade auch auf einem 120Hz Moni (Xl2410T) und bemerke keinen Unterschied??
> Aber danke für deinen Hinweis


 
Bevor ich diesen 120Hz Monitor hatte, bemerkte ich MR gar nicht und wenn überhaupt nur so gering, dass sie selbst
bei shootern wie CoD 4 nicht störten. Mit den 120Hz bemerk ich sie schon öfters, aber auch nur wenn ich mich darauf
konzentriere. Im Endeffekt muss man sie trotzdem einfach ignorieren - klappt bisher super  
Aber der nächste Monitor wird definitiv wieder IPS oder IPS&120Hz wenn es das bis dahin gibt.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Hatten wir das Video schon?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOtre2f4qZs​


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Kenn ich jedenfalls.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Da es den Dxtory gibt dürften Mikroruckler eh kein Problem mehr darstellen.


----------



## Gast1111 (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Hatten wir das Video schon?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOtre2f4qZs​


 Füge ich direkt in den Startpost ein, vielen Dank Carsten


----------



## Gamefruit93 (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Jetzt hab ich es endlich verstanden.
Danke.


----------



## Gast1111 (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

So hab jetzt nochmala fu X79 Mafia II @ max gebencht (alles maxed out inkl PhysX, 1080P)
und folgendes ist raus gekommen: (mich verwundert das Resultat ein wenig )

Ohne SLI:


Spoiler






> Frame, Time (ms)
> 1,     0.000
> 2,    11.805
> 3,    24.626
> ...


----------



## Gast1111 (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Mit SLI:


Spoiler






> Frame, Time (ms)
> 1,     0.000
> 2,    10.022
> 3,    19.034
> ...






mfg


----------



## kmf (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Hatten wir das Video schon?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOtre2f4qZs​


Hallo Carsten!

Wenn du mal Lust und Laune hast, bench mal nur das Strafen mit Dxtory bei festgetackerten 30 bzw 45 Frames, falls du 2 580er zur Verfügung hast. Würd mich echt interessieren.


----------



## Nomex91 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Also ich musste bei meinen 2 Radeon 5870 in Battlefield 3 um die 100FPS haben damit das Bild nahezu ohne Microruckler läuft.
Und genau deswegen habe ich dann beide Verkauft und mir eine GTX 580 gekauft.
Damit reichen die 50-60FPS


----------



## CrazyGamer (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Danke , sehr hilfreich


----------



## boxleitnerb (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ich könnte mal ein paar Vergleichsvideos mit und ohne Limiter aufnehmen falls gewünscht.


----------



## Gast1111 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Kannst du gerne machen wenn du willst 
Ist natürlich super, weil meine Leitung dafür zu lahm wäre


----------



## Rixx (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

habe bis jetzt keine Mickroruckler wahrgenommen. Crysis Warhead, MW2, MW3, BF3 merke nichts davon


----------



## Psykko0 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Habe jetzt seit fast einem Jahr 2 GPUs im Crossfire (hängt an nem 120Hz-Bildschirm). Hatte bisher in 99% aller Spiele >120 Fps, jetzt nach 2011 mit Crysis 2 und Battlefield 3 teils deutlich weniger... und damit wird Mikrostottern zu einer echten Höllenqual bei 120 Hz!


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Januar 2012)

Psykko0 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe jetzt seit fast einem Jahr 2 GPUs im Crossfire (hängt an nem 120Hz-Bildschirm). Hatte bisher in 99% aller Spiele >120 Fps, jetzt nach 2011 mit Crysis 2 und Battlefield 3 teils deutlich weniger... und damit wird Mikrostottern zu einer echten Höllenqual bei 120 Hz!



Etwas genauere Angaben wären hilfreich. Welche GPUs? Wie sieht die restliche Hardware aus? Welche Auflösung? Welche Games?
Denn ganz ehrlich, selbst mit zwei GTX580 komme ich in Full-HD nicht in 99% aller Spiele auf >120 Fps.
Und wenn du Probleme hast bei <120 Fps, dann tacker mit einem Frame Limiter die Framerate auf 60 Fps. Das sollte helfen.


----------



## Psykko0 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Etwas genauere Angaben wären hilfreich. Welche GPUs? Wie sieht die restliche Hardware aus? Welche Auflösung? Welche Games?
> Denn ganz ehrlich, selbst mit zwei GTX580 komme ich in Full-HD nicht in 99% aller Spiele auf >120 Fps.
> Und wenn du Probleme hast bei <120 Fps, dann tacker mit einem Frame Limiter die Framerate auf 60 Fps. Das sollte helfen.


 
Signatur & Games sind genannt... aber dann halt nochmal:

5850 Crossfire (@935/1240), 955BE @ 4,1 GHz
BF3 & Crysis 2

Hast du nen 120Hz-Bildschirm?


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Psykko0 schrieb:


> Signatur & Games sind genannt... aber dann halt nochmal:



Deine Sig. hat mein iPad App nicht angezeigt (tut es aber normalerweise)



> 5850 Crossfire (@935/1240), 955BE @ 4,1 GHz
> BF3 & Crysis 2



Ich meinte in welchen Games du auf >120 Fps kommst. Denn bei den meisten fordernden Games schaffen zwei 5850 in Full-HD keine konstanten 120Fps @max. Settings, und davon gibt es mittlerweile so einige!



> Hast du nen 120Hz-Bildschirm?



Nein, der Trick mit dem Frame Limiter sollte aber trotzdem helfen.


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

@Psykko0
Nummer 1: Wie ich hier in diesem Thread geschrieben habe (auf Seite 1!) hängen Mikroruckler nicht mit der Framerate zusammen, der Limiter hilft aber natürlich.
Nummer 2: Mit 2 5850 weiß ich nicht, was du zockst um auf >120 FPS zu kommen
Nummer 3: Ich hab nen 120 Hz Monitor, und warum zur Hölle sollte der Einfluss auf die MRs nehmen? Es können simpel mehr Bilder wiedergegeben werden...


----------



## A13x.H. (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Von mir auch mal ein paar Gedanken zum Thema...


Zum aus Post1 beschriebenen Effekt:

Der Name „Miktoruckler“ ist zu ungenau, was meistens zu Missverständnissen führt. Asymmetrische Einzelbildverteilung, nicht konstante Bildfrequenz oder asynchrone Frametimes geben es genauer wieder. In Post1 beschriebenen Fall das 2 Bilder schnell aufeinander folgen mit einer anschließenden langen Pause würde ich als eine spezielle Art zeitlichen Alias (Wagenradeffekt) bezeichnen. Wobei die tatsächlichen Bewegungseigenschaften (Beschleunigung, Geschwindigkeit) nicht genau approximiert werden können. Weiterhin ist zu beachten das es diskrete Einzelbilder sind, also Bilder in denen jegliche Information über den zeitlichen Ablauf (z.B. Bewegungsunschärfe die bei Kameras durch die Belichtungszeit entsteht) der Bewegung fehlt (*3D*-Bilder). Was genau bei der Wahrnehmung durch uns Menschen passiert, bei einer asymmetrischen Einzelbildverteilung, ist halt die Frage. Untersuchungen dazu habe ich nicht gefunden, was auch daran liegen mag das diese Effekte so in der Natur nicht vorkommen. Auch im Bereich Film/Fernsehen gibt es keine Beispiele für eine nicht konstante Bildfrequenz. 

Zur Frage der mindest-fps bei 3D Spielen (Beispiel):

Es gibt Untersuchungen was die Bildfrequenz, im Hinblick der Bewegungsauflösung eines Films, angeht. Zum Beispiel werden Kinofilme mit 24 fps gezeigt, dieser Wert stellt ein Kompromiss zwischen Materiallaufwand und Qualität dar. 60 fps bieten eine sehr gute Bewegungsauflösung (siehe Douglas Trumbull/Showscan), auch das Interlaceing bei Videoaufnahmen bietet diese Bewegungsauflösung. Nur sollte beachtet werden das dies für konstante Bildfrequenzen sowie Aufnahmen mittels einer Kamera (Bewegungsunschärfe durch die Belichtungszeit) gilt. Diskrete Einzelbilder sowie asynchrone Frametimes fallen, meiner Meinung nach, eher in den Bereich von Flimmer- oder Stroboskopeffekten. Hier liegen die Grenzfrequenzen für eine Flimmerfreie Darstellung höher, auch spielen weitere Faktoren eine Rolle z.B. Helligkeit, Geschwindigkeit der Lichtquelle, Position der Lichtquelle im Sichtbereich etc. Eine vorsichtige Schätzung wäre >85Hz für das komplette Sichtfeld. Nimmt man das Nyquist-Shannon-Abtasttheorem noch dazu, da es bei der Wahrnehmung von schnell aufeinanderfolgenden Einzelbildern um eine Approximation der „virtuellen“ Realität handelt. ...>170Hz aka >170fps ???????? ...

Zur derzeitig verfügbarer Endbenutzer-Hardware (Stand 01/2012):

Es sind und bleiben 3D-Grafigkarten, die sehr schnell sehr gute Einzelbilder erzeugen können. Technologien für die Darstellung von Bewegung und zeitlichen Abläufen finden wir derzeit vielleicht in der Computergestützten Animationstechnik (vlt kann mal ein Experte auf diesem Gebiet was dazu beitragen). Ob eine Hardwarekomponente nun wirklich verantwortlich zeichnen muss für die im Post1 beschriebene Bildstörung (ordne ich einfach mal in diesen Oberbegriff ein) mag ich zu bezweifeln. Da mir kein direkter Hardwarefilter oder direkte hardwareseitige Lösungen für diesen Problem bekannt ist. Zur Vorbeugung → Vsync ist ein Verfahren um ein Einzelbild besser/genauer darzustellen und trägt nur indirekt zur Erhöhung der Bewegungsauflösung bei. 

Zur derzeitig verfügbarer Endbenutzer-Software (Stand 01/2012):

Gibt es Software/3D-Games in denen Bewegungsauflösung eine Rolle spielt? Auch die Frage nach der schnellstmöglichen Darstellung der aktuellen virtuellen Situation (Thema: Lag) spielt in dieses Thema mit rein. ...großes weites Feld.

Fazit:

Ein Tool zum ermitteln der asynchronen Frametimes und vor allem ein Maß für deren Stärke und Einfluss auf die Bewegungsauflösung sollte es geben. → Thema: Benchmark und Bewertung von Hard- bzw. Software.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Was du im ersten Absatz beschreibst, ist ein zusätzlicher Effekt: Der fehlerhafte Bildinhalt. Der dürfte sicherlich die Sichtbarkeit des Effekts verstärken (man wird auf Unruhe in der Animation aufmerksam, weil lineare Bewegungen nicht linear dargestellt werden), aber Mikroruckler kannst du viel banaler erklären: Unabhängig vom Bildinhalt registrieren wir eben, dass sich das Bild z.B. für 1/20 Sekunde nicht geändert hat (obwohl eigentlich 30 fps herrschen sollen). Das ist im Prinzip das gleiche, wie beim Makroruckler, nur dass eben nicht gleich eine zweite längere Pause folgt, sondern im Gegenteil ein sehr schneller Bildwechsel.

Deine restlichen Ausführungen beschäftigen sich in der Tat eher mit flimmern (d.h. mit der Fähigkeit des Auges, zeitliche Abläufe aufzulösen - nicht mit der des Gehirns, die Bilder auszuwerten). Es wurden zwar (siehe oben) z.T. schon Reaktionen auf reine Bewegungen im 100 fps Bereich ermittelt, aber beim Durchschnittsbürger dürfte das Hirn jenseits von 40-50 fps nicht mehr in der Lage sein, die Bildinhalte vollständig zu verarbeiten, so dass höchstens noch Progamer, die auf Aktionen am Blickfeldrand instinktiv reagieren, einen Unterschied feststellen dürften. (Aber auch dafür bräuchten sie erst einmal Monitore, die real soviel Bilder auch wirklich anzeigen können.)
Eine weitere Steigerung zur Präzisierung der Abtastung ist auch nicht nötig, da der wahrgenommene Bildinhalt ja sowieso aufwendig aufgearbeitet wird - für die Interpreation "es ist eine Bewegung" reichen halt schon 24 fps, wir müssen nicht jeden einzelnen Abschnitt der Bewegung auch sehen können, um ihn wahrzunehmen. Es dürfen nur die Lücken nicht so groß werden, dass wir eben diese als eigenständige Eigenschaft des Bildes bemerken.


----------



## Itze (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ich kann zu der Diskussion zwar nichts mit solch detailierten (oder schon wissenschaftlichen) Ausführungen beisteuern, aber ich habe zu denen gehört die SLI aus "Angst" vor den Mikrorucklern immer abgelehnt haben und das ohne es selbst je gesehen zu haben. 

Ich wollte allerdings den Betrieb von 3 Monitoren mit Nvidia Karten das geht eben nur mit SLI und bisher habe ich es nicht bereut 

Bei den aktuellen Spielen (Skyrim, Battlefield 3) sehe ich keinerlei ruckeln, Verzögerung oder ähnliches ich spiele allerdings im Moment auch nur auf einem Monitor mit Full HD Auflösung bin gespannt ob sich das ändert wenn zwei weitere dazukommen.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Itze schrieb:


> aber ich habe zu denen gehört die SLI aus "Angst" vor den Mikrorucklern immer abgelehnt haben und das ohne es selbst je gesehen zu haben.



Ja, das stimmt. Das ärgerliche daran ist, dass genau diese Leute dann oftmals auch hier im Forum von Multi-GPU abraten, obwohl sie es nie ausprobiert haben.


----------



## Itze (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Wenn es denn so bleibt wie es ist, auch mit mehreren Monitoren, bin ich zumindest schwer begeistert


----------



## Gast1111 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

@A13x.H. Ich fühle mich erstmal sehr geehrt, dass dein erster und sehr umfangreicher Post in meinem Thread ist, aber:
Ich wollte hiermit eine möglichst simple Erklärung für "das Phänomen von diesen kleinen Rucklern" wie es ein Laie vllt. beschreiben würde. Genau das hab ich hier auch geschafft (danke an alle für eure Korrekturen und Beteiligungen hier nochmal ) Wenn man alles so genau und wissenschaftlich betrachtet ist aber wahrscheinlich keinem geholfen, denn die wenigen, die das verstehen, wissen sowieso was Mikroruckler sind 
@ruyven Thx für deinen Beitrag, spart mir das zu schreiben


----------



## stimpi2k4 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ich hatte vor langer Zeit auch ein SLI System mit 2x 8800GTX. 
Damals war ich sehr enttäuscht ich hatte z.B. bei Crysis so 30-40FPS und es kam mir vor wie 10FPS.
Alle Games die über 50 FPS liefen waren soweit ich das beurteilen kann butterweich.
Ich denke ich bin auch sehr empfindlich besonders Markoruckler empfinde ich auch als sehr unangenehm.

Nun sind ja auch die Jahre vergangen und ich wollte wissen, ob diese Mikroruckler immer noch so ausgeprägt sind wie vor 7 Jahren.
Solange ich z.B mit Vsync 60 FPS zocke sollten man doch eine recht gute FPS wiedergabe bei SLI haben. Zumindest deutlich besser als wenn man zwischen 30-50FPS hat.


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Wie ich schonmal relativ weit vorne in dem Thread gepostet habe, habe ich einmal ein 8800GT SLI gegen ein GTX 480 SLI getestet, das 480 SLI Gespann hatte deutlich weniger Mikroruckler mMn und allgemein hast du mit Framelimiter sehr homogene Frametimes


----------



## Itze (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Nachdem die beiden anderen Monitore inzwischen angekommen sind und ich bf3 auf 5760 x 1080 getestet habe muss ich feststellen das ich immer noch keine Mikroruckler erkennen kann 

Ich habe die Details von Ultra "leicht" nach unten verändert und komme nun auf minimum 35 fps und für mein empfinden läuft das immer noch butterweich  

Mag sein das ich nicht empfindlich genug bin aber ich möchte das nicht mehr anders erleben


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



kmf schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten!
> 
> Wenn du mal Lust und Laune hast, bench mal nur das Strafen mit Dxtory bei festgetackerten 30 bzw 45 Frames, falls du 2 580er zur Verfügung hast. Würd mich echt interessieren.



Sowas ähnliches kommt in Ausgabe 03/2012 - allerdings nicht per DXtory, sondern per Treiberlimiter.


----------



## KaterTom (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Was habt ihr sonst noch mit dem Limiter probiert? Komm, streu mal ein paar Brotkrumen! Ist doch noch so lang bis zum nächste Heft.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



KaterTom schrieb:


> Was habt ihr sonst noch mit dem Limiter probiert? Komm, streu mal ein paar Brotkrumen! Ist doch noch so lang bis zum nächste Heft.




Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Wir sind ja unter uns


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Marc hat's probiert - ich weiß nix...


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Marc hat's probiert - ich weiß nix...


 Na das wird was  Mach du doch bitte nochmal


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Typisch Redakteure. Alles auf den schieben der gerade nicht online ist.


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Typisch Redakteure. Alles auf den schieben der gerade nicht online ist.


 Ich glaub Marc hat seinen Onlinestatus nur immer auf offline 
Jetzt aber BTT, oder Carsten du gibts uns endlich Infos 

Edit: Update


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ja, ist immer offline - aber ich immer online  Heft ist draußen ... guckt's euch an.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Heft ist draußen ... guckt's euch an.



Schon längst geschehen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Und?


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Nice
Prima Praxis-Tipps

Eine Frage habe ich aber zu dem Bericht, weil das Thema hier im Forum schon kontrovers diskutiert wurde. Du schreibst das auch VSync gegen die Mikroruckler hilft.
Hilft es (mit Tripple Buffering) denn genau so gut gegen die MR, oder ist eine Kombination aus VSync plus Limiter besser?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Vsync mit Triple-Buffering sorgt auf Seiten der Fps theoretisch für eine ähnliche Minderung der Mikroruckler, erhöht aber den Inputlag und ist damit absolut gesehen das "unrundere" Spielerlebnis - zumindest aus Sicht des Input. Wer mit Tearing nicht klar kommt und keine Fps-Drops will, der muss Vsync mit Triple-Buffering nutzen und mit dem Lag leben.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Vsync mit Triple-Buffering sorgt auf Seiten der Fps theoretisch für eine ähnliche Minderung der Mikroruckler, erhöht aber den Inputlag und ist damit absolut gesehen das "unrundere" Spielerlebnis - zumindest aus Sicht des Input. Wer mit Tearing nicht klar kommt und keine Fps-Drops will, der muss Vsync mit Triple-Buffering nutzen und mit dem Lag leben.



Aha. Danke.
Mich persönlich stört Tearing wesentlich mehr als leichte Inputlags. Da ich z.B. kein großer Shooter Fan bin, wo Lags sehr störend sind, lässt sich das meiner Meinung nach verkraften.


----------



## boxleitnerb (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Vsync mit Triple-Buffering sorgt auf Seiten der Fps theoretisch für eine ähnliche Minderung der Mikroruckler, erhöht aber den Inputlag und ist damit absolut gesehen das "unrundere" Spielerlebnis - zumindest aus Sicht des Input. Wer mit Tearing nicht klar kommt und keine Fps-Drops will, der muss Vsync mit Triple-Buffering nutzen und mit dem Lag leben.


 
Das kann aber auch nach hinten losgehen. VSync kann erst Mikroruckler verursachen je nach Spiel. Grad erst vorgestern in Skyrim festgestellt. An einem Limiter geht imo kein Weg vorbei, wenn man die wirklich loswerden will.

Ach ja, den Inputlag mit VSync kriegt man auch weg - ebenfalls mit Limiter. Ist also auch für Single-GPU sinnvoll. Probierts mal aus: Bei 60Hz auf 59fps begrenzen und es ist wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ich sagte ja theoretisch, denn ich kenne deinen Post  Die Sache mit dem Lag habe ich probiert und stimme zu.


----------



## Hübie (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Wie wäre es mal auf einem 120 Hz Panel mit maximum prerendered frames = 0, 1, 2 und 3, v-sync sowie framelimiter die mikroruckler aufzuspüren?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Mit meinem Voodoo5 5500 SLI Gespann gibts keine Mikroruckler




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OCSniper (17. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

also bei einer 6990 kann man einen die Gpu unterschiedlich takten z.b. 700 880 und lauft ohne Mikroruckler einfach geil


----------



## paco.g (23. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Habe seit letzter Woche 2x GTX 460 im SLI laufen und nach ein paar Stunden BC2 und BF3 habe ich noch keine Mikroruckler bemerkt. Die Frames liegen bei BF3 @ ultra + 4xAA bei ca. 70, alles läuft bestens  Bin hoch zufrieden!


----------



## kmf (25. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



paco.g schrieb:


> Habe seit letzter Woche 2x GTX 460 im SLI laufen und nach ein paar Stunden BC2 und BF3 habe ich noch keine Mikroruckler bemerkt. Die Frames liegen bei BF3 @ ultra + 4xAA bei ca. 70, alles läuft bestens  Bin hoch zufrieden!


 Hol dir den NvidiaInspector und stell mit ihm den Framelimiter auf 58. Du wirst sehen, wie geschmeidig dann dein Char an der Maus hängt. Auch beim Strafen merkst du dann fast keine Einbrüche mehr.


----------



## paco.g (26. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



kmf schrieb:


> Hol dir den NvidiaInspector und stell mit ihm den Framelimiter auf 58. Du wirst sehen, wie geschmeidig dann dein Char an der Maus hängt. Auch beim Strafen merkst du dann fast keine Einbrüche mehr.



Hab ich heute noch nen Artikel drüber gelesen und wollte mir den heute abend mal runterladen, da ich letztens bei nem 64er Server immer wieder Leistungseinbrüche hatte. Kann aber nicht sagen, ob der Vram oder der Ram voll war. Hab auch leider nichts ausgelesen, muss ich mal wiederholen. Mal schauen wie es mit dem Inspector aussieht. Wie siehts mit Vsync aus, aktiviert?


----------



## paco.g (26. April 2012)

So haben es eben mal getestet, alles läuft einwandfrei. Bin sehr zufrieden  ich merke auch keinen Unterschied wenn vsync de-/aktiviert ist. 

Kann es allen raten.

Mfg paco


----------



## paco.g (27. April 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Passt zwar nicht wirklich in die Thread, aber da wir über den Inspector gesprochen haben vll. doch.

Habe den seit gestern drauf und was merkwürdig ist, dass er mir unter Overclocking bei meinen GTX 460 jeweils unterschiedliche Voltzahlen zeigt. Bei der einen sind es 0,975 Volt und bei der anderen 1,175 Volt. Die Karten sind nicht übertaktet und laufen ab Werk mit 700 bzw. 750 MHZ. 

Ein Auslesefehler oder normal?

Hab eben in nem englischsprachigen Forum ne Antwort gefunden. Scheint ganz normal zu sein, dass die Karten von Werk aus mit unterschiedlichen Voltzahlen produziert werden.


----------



## Fortress85 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Hi, 

ich hab derzeit eine gigabyte 7950 in meinem System und zock eigentlich haupsächlich BF3.
Jetzt wollt ich mal wissen ob es von euch Erfahrungen mit zwei 7950 gibt. Haupsächich bezogen auf die 7950 und deren mikrorukler.

MFG eddy


----------



## MegGalvtron (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Wer hat eigentlich die Mikroruckler besser im Grff, die NVidia oder die Radeon ?


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



MegGalvtron schrieb:


> Wer hat eigentlich die Mikroruckler besser im Grff, die NVidia oder die Radeon ?


 
Also Nvidia steht da aktuell etwas besser da, wie Tests bestätigen. Bei Kepler, speziell bei der GTX690, haben sie einen Schritt nach vorne gemacht um die MR besser einzudämmen.


----------



## Hübie (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Vom hören-sagen her nVidia. Aber das ist eben Profil- bzw. Grafikengine-abhängig. Bei beiden hast du immer wieder Gefrickel wenn ein neues Spiel mal kein Profil hat.


----------



## ulando122 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Super Guide


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



MegGalvtron schrieb:


> Wer hat eigentlich die Mikroruckler besser im Grff, die NVidia oder die Radeon ?


 

Bei den neuen Grafikkarten Nvidia.


----------



## RGDunk (4. April 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Hallo, na dann sagt mir doch mal bitte wie ich mit 2 x GTX680 und triple Screen,
das beste Spielerlebnis hinbekomme? z.B. pCARS ist sowas von stotterig und 
hat Mikroruckler ohne Ende, trotz VSYNC, Triplebuffer und 60 Frames limmiter!

Was ist eigendlich die neue Option im NV Inspector *Vertical Sync Smooth AFR behavior* ?

Und wie hoch sollte ich die max pre-rendered Frames stellen, ist das CPU abhängig?

Gruß und Danke für Tips.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (7. April 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ihr habt doch keine Ahnung wegen Microruckler das meiste was hier so geschrieben wird ist nur bla bla.

AMD spricht zu FCAT und der Radeon HD 7990 AMD spricht zu FCAT und der Radeon HD 7990

 Frametimemessungen AMD vs. Nvidia  [Sammelthread] Frametimemessungen AMD vs. Nvidia


So ich hoffe ich konnte bisschen nützliche Beitrag Leisten


----------



## c-3 (8. April 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Soll nicht ein neuer Catalyst kommen, der die Frametime-Problematik in Angriff nimmt?!


----------



## dau_proofed (10. April 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Eine wirklich gute Erklärung, danke!!


----------



## TheBusch (11. April 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Gute Erklärung 

Werde mir wahrscheinlich später auch ein SLI oder CF System 
zulegen aber nur wenn die Sache mit den MK in den Griff kommt 
Deswegen warte ich jetzt noch ein bisschen bis die 700 series von 
nVidia und die 8000 series von AMD kommt ... mal gucken ob es 
dort besser sein wird 

Danke, MFG Der Busch


----------



## sCorporation (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Bedeutet das, dass man nun eigentlich lieber keine Multi GPU benutzen sollte und lieber das Geld in z.B eine Single Titan investieren sollte?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

100% ja.
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass du bei einer GTX 690 oder einer Dual-GTX 680 ja eigentlich noch eine mittlere Wasserkühlung dazu kaufen musst, wenn du Geräuschniveau einer Titan erreichen willst. Unterm Strich wäre Dual-GPU dann deutlich teurer als Single-GPU, würde nur wenig zusätzlich fps liefern und die sieht man nichtmal.

Imho noch wesentlich sinnvoller ist es aber, sich eine Oberklassekarte zu holen (ggf. auf 770 warten) und das Geld aufzuheben. Denn für die nächsten 1-2 Jahre sollte eine solche ausreichen und wenn vom gesparten Geld & Gebrauchtverkauf dann in zwei Jahren eine weitere Oberklassekarte kauft, hat die sicherlich mehr Leistung, als eine Titan -> gleiches Geld, gleichviel Spaß jetzt (genug ist halt genug), mehr Spaß in 3 Jahren.


----------



## studio-kiel (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

mikroruckler sind allerdings nicht nur ein problem von SLI und Crossfire. ich habe das problem auch, aber "einzig und allein" bei Metro 2033 und Metro Last Light - somit gehe ich von einem Problem der 4A-Engine aus.


----------



## Sgt.Cobra (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Was ist denn nun besser?

2x 680er oder eine 690?

Laut einiger Berichte ist das SLI Gespann in versch. Games dann doch schneller als die 690er.


----------



## efdev (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

jup das gespann von 2x680 ist schneller weil auf der 690 "nur" zwei etwas heruntergetaktete 680 sind.

dafür ist die 690 die bisher beste MGPU lösung, weil am wenigsten MR für MGPU geringe leistungsaufnahme mehr kann ich dazu auch nicht sagen habe leider keine.

ich persönlich würde mich für die 690 entscheiden.


----------



## Sgt.Cobra (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

OK thx für die Antwort.


----------



## FinalDJs (14. November 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



studio-kiel schrieb:


> mikroruckler sind allerdings nicht nur ein problem von SLI und Crossfire. ich habe das problem auch, aber "einzig und allein" bei Metro 2033 und Metro Last Light - somit gehe ich von einem Problem der 4A-Engine aus.



Habe extreme Microruckler bei bspw. COD Ghosts - bei Metro Last Light geht es jetzt nachdem ich die FPS auf 120 gelockt habe via Precision X Tool(trotz 60HZ Monitor). Hab ich von einem blogpost den MaldoHD (Der vom Crysis 2 Mod)auf seinem Blog geschrieben hat. Er beschäftigt sich da mit Microrucklern bei dem Titel (Auch bei Single-GPUs).


----------



## Todesklinge (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Meine single GPU (Asus R9 280x DC2 Top) verursacht irgendwie Mikroruckler, dass ist echt heftig.

Trotz eines Benq 120HZ Monitors und ausreichender frames.


----------



## antec1200 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Sehr schöne und gut verständliche Erklärung.


----------



## X-Cellence (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Um die Mikroruckler zu eleminieren muss man lediglich einen Framelimiter aktivieren.Das Spiel fühlt sich trotz eventuell weniger FPS als vorher deutlich flüssiger an. 

Ist halt etwas Bastelarbeit. Je nach Prozessor oder Grafikkartenauslastung kann es leider auch unter den limitierten Wert droppen und man merkt das sich das SPiel deutlich träger verhält. Der Limiter sollte also auf die FPS eingestellt werden die minimal im Spiel erreicht werden. So erhält man leider nie die doppelte Leistung aber 60-90% einer einzel Karte. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist: 
Dadurch das die GPU's quasi nie auf 99% laufen spart man eine Menge Strom und Hitze ein.

Also immer einen Limiter einschalten


----------



## Yinwoo (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Hat man den heutzutage genau so Probleme wie vor zwei Jahren? Hatte überlegt mir zwei r9 390  im CF einzusetzen.... Speziell die wegen den 8GB


----------



## OOYL (11. September 2015)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Meine persönliche Meinung zu der Thematik: Als ich von Single- auf MultiGPU gewechselt habe, habe ich nichts bemerkt, ausser die fast doppelte Framerate. Ich lese seit Jahren über diese sagenumwobenen Mikroruckler, die ich als MGPU-User nie als solche bemerken/wahrnehmen durfte. (auch nicht deren Fehlen beim Wechsel zurück auf SGPU)

Ergo finde ich, dass diese MR völlig überbewertet werden. 

Ausserdem durfte ich feststellen, dass es im Vergleich mit den negativen Behauptungen sogenannter "Experten" nur sehr wenige Leute gibt, die sich über tatsächlich vorhandene und störende MR beschweren. 

Die Art und Weise, wie über MR argumentiert wird, lässt auf eine eher geringe Relevanz hindeuten. (z.B.  seht doch! Im SloMo ruckelt es mit MGPU ein wenig mehr als es ohne ruckelt! Ruckler bei 15 fps! Das müssen die gefürchteten MR sein!)

Die Foren wären voll von wütenden Leuten, der Ruf von SLI und CF wäre ruiniert, wenn die MR denn wirklich so böse wären, wie manche sie darzustellen versuchen.


----------



## Acemonty (12. September 2015)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ich seh das etwas anders. Denn gerade die Mikroruckler nehmen die Leute sehr unterschiedlich wahr. Ist das gleiche Phänomen, wie mit unterschiedlichen FPS. Der eine erkennt keinen Unterschied zwischen 50 und 60 fps und der andere sieht das sofort.
Ich selbst sehr Mikroruckler und die nerven mich extrem. Auch nur die kleinste Unsauberkeit bei den FPS (nicht die FPS an sich) geht mir auf den Zeiger. Daher ist SLI für mich ein absolutes No-Go. Dann besser die teuerste Single-GPU in den Rechner knallen.


----------



## Moldmaker (16. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ich denke darüber nach, die in meinem neuen Spielerechner verbaute Nvidia GTX 980 Ti mit einem baugleichen Exemplar im SLI-Verbund zu betreiben. Bevor ich die Ausgabe tätige, möchte ich gerne wissen, ob es immer noch Probleme mit Mikrorucklern gibt oder ob Nvidia das mittlerweile im Griff hat.



 Mm.


----------



## uka (17. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Das liegt wortwörtlich im Auge des Betrachters. Ich habe schon seit der 400er Generation (470, 680, und nun 980 - jeweils immer 2 Way SLI) keine MR mehr gesehen. Andere sagen sie sehen immer noch welche - von daher wäre das einfachste eine 2. Karte zu bestellen und es einfach selbst zu testen.


----------



## Moldmaker (17. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Werde es wohl genauso machen. Bin bei der Ruckelei sehr empfindlich.
 Leider ist die Karte momentan nicht lieferbar, aber hoffentlich bald. Ich melde mich nochmal zurück, wenn ich sie eingebaut und getestet habe.

Mm.


----------



## chaotium (22. November 2015)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ich kann nur sagen, ich hatte ein 780TI SLI gespann und hatte dort ab und an Ruckler, aber bei der 980TI SLI hab ich bis jetzt nichts bemerkt


----------



## Slimer (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ich habe nicht alle 36 Seiten gelesen...aber hat jemand schon ne Ahnung oder gerne auch nur ne fundierte Vermutung, wie der Cross oder SLI Verbund in Bezug auf Occulus Rift und Co wirken wird? MR im Verbund bei VR also


----------



## HisN (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Wo ist Deiner Meinung nach der Unterschied ob die Bildausgabe auf einem Monitor oder einer Brille erfolgt?
Solange die Bildberechnung per AFR geleistet wird.


----------



## Slimer (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Es fängt damit an, dass du zwei Monitore versorgst. Allein der Gedanke drängt sich auf, dass ggf. eine Monitor pro Graka genutzt werden könnte. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## HisN (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ob das so einfach umzusetzen ist, wie sich der Gedanke aufdrängt?
Vor 6 Monaten jedenfalls war da noch weit und breit nix von zu sehen.


----------



## Slimer (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Das wäre doch mal ein Thema für die PCGH...was sagen die dazu?!


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



OOYL schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Meinung zu der Thematik: Als ich von Single- auf MultiGPU gewechselt habe, habe ich nichts bemerkt, ausser die fast doppelte Framerate. Ich lese seit Jahren über diese sagenumwobenen Mikroruckler, die ich als MGPU-User nie als solche bemerken/wahrnehmen durfte. (auch nicht deren Fehlen beim Wechsel zurück auf SGPU)
> 
> Ergo finde ich, dass diese MR völlig überbewertet werden.
> 
> ...



Mag sein.
Andererseits, warum gibt es denn scheinbar so wenige Sli-/CF-Nutzer, selbst in Foren wie diesen?
Gerade wenn die Grafikkarte etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist und man über einen Wechsel nachdenkt, wäre dann doch eine weitere identische, gebrauchte Karte eigentlich perfekt. Günstiger könnte man wesentlich mehr Leistung doch nicht bekommen.

Aber da das nicht so ist und man dafür aber überall etliche Threads und Tutorials findet, was man wie einstellen muss, welche Dateien umbenannt werden sollen und welche zusätzlichen Tools man benötigt, scheint es nicht die perfekte Lösung zu sein.


----------



## DARPA (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ich nutze seit einiger Zeit auch zum ersten mal CF. Bei den meisten  Games war es bisher plug and play. Wenn läuft es nur darauf hinaus,  mit den verschiedenen CF-Modi zu testen, welcher die beste Performance  für das jeweilige Game bringt. Aber das geht alles einfach über den  Treiber. Von Mikrorucklern bin ich bisher verschont geblieben.

Die größten Nachteile sind der höhere Stromverbrauch und die höhere Abwärme im Vergleich zu einer gleich schnellen single Lösung. Dazu oft weniger VRAM. Und dann muss auch das Netzteil mitspielen. 
Außerdem muss man schauen, ob es sich als Aufrüstung wirklich preislich lohnt. Häufig ist das nämlich nicht der Fall. 
Und wenns ganz blöd kommt, ist der Support des Games so mies, dass die 2. Karte keine oder kaum Mehrleistung bringt. Da ist man mit einer gleich schnellen single Karte immer auf der sicheren Seite.

Also daher kann ich schon verstehen, dass mGPU ein Nischendasein hat. Aber auf der anderen Seite ist es nicht so schlecht wie sein Ruf.


----------



## uka (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Slimer schrieb:


> Das wäre doch mal ein Thema für die PCGH...was sagen die dazu?!


Da es in diesem Thema nur um MR geht, nicht um SLI Leistungsergebnisse: Was soll PCGH testen?

Das erkennen von MR ist ein persönliches Empfinden von Personen, keine mittelbar technische Sache. Je nachdem wie sensibel darauf reagiert wird, erkennt jemand MR oder eben nicht. 

Wie viel Prozent haben hier MGPU? Waren es 10% (in der letzten Umfrage)? Finde ich schon ganz ok, dafür das generell <40% eine Karte der aktuellen Generation haben.


----------



## GEChun (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Also ich nutze schon seid Jahren SLI, verbaut waren bei mir GTX 9800GX2, GTX 295. 
Desweitern besaß ich mal einen Alienware Laptop mit 2 GTX 580M, sowie meinen aktuellen Rechner mit 2 GTX 970 OC...

Grundsätzlich ja MR habe ich auch schon bemerkt!
Aber ich steh einfach auf 2 Gpu´s, da man hier und da doch schon viel damit rumspielen und einstellen, testen bzw. kaputt machen kann!  

Nun zu meinen Erfahrungen/ Eindrücken:

Einzelne Karten wie z.B. die GTX295 laufen besser wie 2 Karten Dual. (Weniger Grafikbugs und weniger MR)
Laptop SLI skaliert aus einen mir nicht erklärbaren Grund besser wie Desktop SLI. (MR ist hier in etwa gleich)
Gsync und viel hz reduziert MR.
V-Sync verhallt sich ehr fördernd gegenüber MR.
Tripple oder Quad SLI haben mehr MR als Duo SLI.
Ganz verschwinden tut es nie, man gewöhnt sich aber nach 15 Minuten an geringe Microruckler und nimmt sie kaum noch wahr...

(Das war auch so ein bisschen der Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl was man so testen könnte!)

Also ich würde sogar so weit gehen und sagen, dass man bei mir selbst mit empfindlichen Auge so gut wie keine MR erkennt!


----------



## Moldmaker (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Habe jetzt eine baugleiche GTX 980 Ti erstanden und eingebaut. Die Leistung des Systems ist schon enorm.
Zum Thema: Mikroruckler treten gelegentlich auf, nicht oft, aber es gibt sie. Ich beurteile sie überwiegend als nicht störend. Fahre mit 144 Hz, Gsync ist an, Vsync ist aus.
Es überraschte mich, daß bei aktiviertem SLI kein DSR mehr möglich ist. Darauf hatte ich bei meinen Recherchen im Vorfeld keinen Hinweis gefunden. Damit hätte man das SLI-Gespann doch richtig schön ausreizen können.

Mm.


----------



## Helljumper94 (2. März 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



Moldmaker schrieb:


> Habe jetzt eine baugleiche GTX 980 Ti erstanden und eingebaut. Die Leistung des Systems ist schon enorm.
> Zum Thema: Mikroruckler treten gelegentlich auf, nicht oft, aber es gibt sie. Ich beurteile sie überwiegend als nicht störend. Fahre mit 144 Hz, Gsync ist an, Vsync ist aus.
> Es überraschte mich, daß bei aktiviertem SLI kein DSR mehr möglich ist. Darauf hatte ich bei meinen Recherchen im Vorfeld keinen Hinweis gefunden. Damit hätte man das SLI-Gespann doch richtig schön ausreizen können.
> 
> Mm.



DSR geht meines Wissens nach schon, dann aber kein G-Sync. Gehen immer nur 2 der 3 Features: G-Sync, SLI, DSR.

Also ich habe Mikroruckler bisher nur bei Crysis 3 bemerkt, wenn die Frames unter 60 fallen(alles auf Ultra und mörder AA). Ansonsten habe ich noch nie welche wahrgenommen (gtx 980 SLI mit G-Sync und 144 Hz Monitor).


----------



## GEChun (10. März 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Also auf der Nvidia Seite steht, das DSR via Treiber nicht mit SLI funktioniert. 
Für DSR müsst ihr mit SLI auf Treiber unabhängige Programme zurück greifen oder SLI ausschalten. 
Mit Gsync hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## Moldmaker (11. März 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Das entspricht genau meiner Beobachtung.

Mm.


----------



## OOYL (12. März 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*



GEChun schrieb:


> Aber ich steh einfach auf 2 Gpu´s, da man hier und da doch schon viel damit rumspielen und einstellen, testen bzw. kaputt machen kann!



2 oder mehr GPUs machen das System eifach viieeeel "krasser", analog zu "dual-wielding shotguns" in einem Ballerspiel 

Dann ist was drinn in der Kiste! So ein ödes Single-GPU System sieht doch nackt und ausgeraubt aus!


----------



## Moldmaker (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Melde mich nochmal zum Thema. Ich hatte nach meiner Ernüchterung aufgrund der Tatsache, daß SLI+DSR nicht möglich ist, zunächst SLI wieder deaktiviert und mit dem Gedanken gespielt, die zweite Karte zu verkaufen (mit enormem Verlust für mich). Habe es dann aber doch nochmal versucht, inzwischen gab es ja auch neue Treiber. Und was soll man sagen: Seit der Treiberversion 365.10 und natürlich auch mit dem aktuellen Treiber  368.22 von Nvidia ist SLI+DSR möglich. Bei aktiven G-Sync und 144 Hz. In den Release Notes zu 365.10 steht es auch ausdrücklich drin:

New Features:
Added Dynamic Super Resolution (DSR) support for SLI configurations driving a G-Sync monitor.

Und ich sage noch mehr: Ich nehme keine MR mehr wahr. Habe es getestet mit AC:Unity, GTA V, Watch Dogs und The Division. Man könnte einwenden, daß ich nun weniger kritisch bin. Bin ich aber nicht. Bin begeistert.

Wie ist Eure Erfahrung damit?

Mm.


----------



## GEChun (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Könnte sein das jetzt durch die Überarbeitung im SLI Bereich eine Optimierung stattgefunden hat.
Es kommen ja für die Pascal auch neue SLI Bridges mit erhöhtem Traffic. 
Vielleicht tut sich aus diesem Grund etwas bei SLI.


----------



## -Kerby- (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Untersucht das doch bitte mal genauer, ob dies wirklich der Fall ist.
Mich würde es sehr interessieren, ob die MR im Allgemeinen besser getilgt worden sind!

Gilt für die Allgemeinheit, falls sich jem. dafür Zeit nehmen will.


----------



## Moldmaker (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Nach einigen Tagen habe ich folgende Erfahrungen gemacht:

In The Division kann ich immer noch MR feststellen, aber weniger als vorher (sie nerven nicht).
In Watch Dogs und GTA V / GTAOnline kann ich tatsächlich keinen Unterschied zum Single-GPU-Betrieb mehr feststellen.
AC:Unity ist ein Sonderfall. Mein System ist auch im Single-GPU-Betrieb nicht leistungsschwach (i7 6700K, (2x)GTX980Ti, 32 GB RAM, nur SSD, keine HDD). Trotzdem gibt es in dem Spiel gelegentlich Ruckler, die aber stärker ausfallen als Mikroruckler im SLI-Betrieb. Deshalb treffe ich hier die Aussage, daß ich auch bei AC:U keinen Unterschied mehr feststellen kann - es ruckelt auch mit SLI ab und zu, aber das tut es eben auch ohne SLI. (Die Grafik selbst in AC:U ist ja wirklich sehenswert, aber das Spiel krankt an solchen Fehlern.)
Das ist natürlich alles subjektiv und mit keinerlei Meßwerten untermauert.

Mm.


----------



## ch_paul87 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Das klingt doch alles sehr vielversprechend. Ich bin von WQHD auf 4k -mit G-Sync - gewechselt. Nun reicht meine MSI GTX 1070 nicht mehr wirklich aus. Hat mir definitiv die Entscheidung zu einer zweiten GTX 1070 erleichtert


----------



## Moldmaker (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

@ch_paul87 laß uns doch mal an Deinen Erfahrungenen teilhaben. Würde mich sehr interessieren.

Mm.

Edit: In dem Fred hier fehlen doch ein paar Postings, oder nicht? Hatte ich nicht in einem Posting erwähnt, daß seit einigen Treiberversionen DSR im SLI-Betrieb möglich ist? Na egal, also auf jeden Fall geht es jetzt.


----------



## Dedde (7. August 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

geb ich auch mal meinen senf ab, betreibe mein erstes sli system seit 2014. im prinzip bin ich recht kritisch, was fps/gefühlte fps und inputlag angehen. aber seither hab ich noch nie nen mikroruckler gesehen. spiele viel bf3/4, gta 5, fallout 4, assetto corsa... ich hab mal gelesen das sich  mr gerne unter 60fps mehr bemerkbar machen. ich spiele aber jedes spiel mit min 80-144fps. alles fühlt sich mega flüssig an, tut was es soll. 
das einzig nervige ist, das man sich manchmal selbst sli profile erstellen oder googlen muss. wenn man die 1080ti kommt lohnt sich es die zwei in rente zu schicken und bin bewaffnet für 1440p @ 144hz
ps: dsr nutze ich auch in fast jedem spiel


----------



## Lightningsoul (21. April 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Hallo liebe Freunde,
ich hatte dieses Problem fast 20 Jahre und hatte irgendwann mal gelesen, dass die Treiber von Creative Labs (Soundkarten) für Windows nicht besonders gut seien und diese auch zu diesen Bildhängern führen könnten.
Bei mir war es tatsächlich der Fall, weshalb ich dies nun in einem Artikel und YouTube Video veröffentlicht habe. Wie ihr testen könnt, ob dies auch bei euch der Fall ist (nur, wenn ihr eine aktive Creative Karte im PC habt), erfahrt ihr hier:
Mikroruckler durch Creative Soundkarten (keine Werbung oder Spam, sondern ein Sammelsurium von Hilfestellungen @ liebe Admins).

Vielen Dank und viel Erfolg beim Testen. Ich bin von dem Unterschied absolut begeistert und kann es dementsprechend nur empfehlen zu testen!


----------



## Coolboy7 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Echt gut erklärt, sollte jeder verstehen


----------



## keicho (21. August 2018)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

also ich habe keine mikro ruckler^^


----------



## DedSec (20. September 2018)

*AW: [Erklärung] Mikroruckler*

Ist es eigentlich noch immer so, dass AMD-Karten schlechtere Frametimes haben und deshalb eher zu MR neigen?


----------

